# ROFR Thread April to June 2019 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*
*
Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List*
*Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

Donald Ace---$110-$30128-250-AKV-Jun-0/18, 290/19, 250/20- sent 3/30, passed 4/13

restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17

Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22

SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19

ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18, passed 5/7

Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8

Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13

chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/14

tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26, passed 5/14

Jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15

Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/17

DavidCa---$115-$19000-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 146/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 5/10, passed 5/24

cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21, passed 6/7

marsh0013---$113-$12748-100-AKV-Mar-0/18, 134/19, 100/20- sent 5/20, passed 6/7

jenniecakes---$104-$28549-250-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/24, passed 6/12

AKJ888---$115-$12232-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 100/20- sent 5/30, passed 6/19

Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19

___jman___---$129-$7346-50-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/26, passed 6/12


*AUL:*

arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27

Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8, passed 5/3

denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/7

msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4, passed 5/17

Dracula---$95-$17271-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 5/21, passed 6/7

RV1900---$73-$10665-135-AUL-Mar-0/18, 85/19, 135/20, 135/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/24

two-foxes---$89-$21877-230-AUL-Sep-0/18, 162/19, 230/20- sent 5/27, passed 6/18


*BCV:*

closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9

amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22

katandmouse---$144-$23405-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/7, passed 4/26

Robert anderson---$135-$25441-175-BCV-Mar-0/18, 168/19, 175/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

kidren21---$144-$15009-100-BCV-Apr-0/18, 12/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/7

Jenniferyoung44---$160-$8812-50-BCV-Apr-0/18, 55/19, 45/20, 50/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/8

suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21

*BLT:*


Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/18

Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26

stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26

cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14

Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15

hockeygoofy---$145-$33907-220-BLT-Feb-0/18, 188/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/28, passed 5/14

DavidCa---$145-$23800-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

mkburme---$148-$23400-150-BLT-Sep-54/18, 89/19, 150/20-54 points in holding- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29

Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24, passed 6/12

Ecstatic Eeyore---$160-$45837-270-BLT-Aug-0/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/20



*BWV:*

zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/8, passed 4/26

stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7

stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8

BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8

PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13

Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28, passed 5/13

Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/13

pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13

Ohana99---$120-$26459-200-BWV-Dec-0/18, 271/19, 200/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/16

MICKIMINI---$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8, passed 5/21

Baleeve---$138-$7842-50-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 11/19, 50/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/17

SG131---$129-$21010-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12

Kevin4321---$115-$18310-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 44/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/24

*HH:


OKW:*

Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5

Mickimini---$85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23

heynowirv---$105-$8747-75-OKW-Aug-0/18, 48/19, 75/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/8

Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13

brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31

DisneyElite4---$100-$16620-150-OKW-Aug-0/18, 279/19, 150/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/31

MiniMN---$115-$5117-40-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 5/19, passed 6/4

Paul_S---$112-$12905-104-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 104/20- sent 5/15, passed 6/4


*OKW EXTENDED:*

DisneyCowgirl---$105-$34485-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/18, 600/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/17


*PVB:*

MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5

DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28, passed 4/9

Dan1---$155-$12737-75-PVB-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/23, passed 4/3

Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19

brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/23

Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9, passed 5/1

MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7

Tuckerpaul---$138-$29369-200-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 195/19, 200/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8

Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/8

MrDisneyMouse---$142-$36513-240-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/1

TikiTikiTikiRoom---$140-$28896-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 19/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13

princessbride6205---$145-$15951-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 4/25, passed 5/14

minniemoo15---$148-$39075-250-PVB-Feb-0/18, 370/19, 250/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21

tnccopeland---$145-$22933-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 84/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/9, passed 5/21

Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4

Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12

badeacon---$150-$16210-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22, passed 6/12

caliber_kazoo---$145-$38900-250-PVB-Oct-0/18, 257/19, 250/20- sent 6/3, passed 6/18

Troy821---$163-$11912-67-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 108/19, 67/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/21

Troy821---$148-$12228-75-PVB-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 6/7, passed 6/25


*SSR:*

scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/31

katrinameucci---$100-$14000-125-SSR-Dec-203/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5

Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19

cubsblue---$104-$11800-100-SSR-Dec-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/4, passed 4/26

Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1

Fortywinks---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/17, passed 5/7

Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13

jlb727---$102-$16805-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 4/26, passed 5/13

biochemgirl---$115-$9570-75-SSR-Feb-20/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/2, passed 5/15

TJ Bryant---$116-$6235-50-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

HJS33---$100-$17574-160-SSR-Dec-130/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17

ThomFoolery---$110-$19275-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/21

Troy821---$122-$6865-50-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21

Hex---$102-$16947-150-SSR-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6, passed 5/21

jkarrows---$99-$21405-200-SSR-Mar-20/18, 200/19, 193/20- sent 5/24, passed 6/12

BigonDis---$103-$22564-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 6/21


*VGC:*

RedVines2001---$200-$21331-100-VGC-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29

pac1999---$189-$25199-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 92/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/12

JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13, passed 5/29

Megb1---$160-$40995-250-VGC-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 5/17, passed 6/4

*VGF:*

Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5

Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/16

Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/26

ssmith2212---$178-$28347-150-VGF-Aug-43/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13

cgdisneydad---$163-$27027-160-VGF-Dec-0/17, 8/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

HJS33---$160-$17220-100-VGF-Apr-180/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/21

TrlJoe---$161-$34263-200-VGF-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17

JasonMak2000---$160-$28485-170-VGF-Oct-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/29

RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/17


*WL/ BRV:*


wings91---$92-$9675-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5

PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17, passed 4/12

Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/17

3cuteboys---$92-$14941-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 188/19, 135/20, 150/21- sent 4/25, passed 5/8

SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

samcdonald2019---$126-$4414-30-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 30/18, 30/19, 30/20- sent 6/3, passed 6/18

Beazle---$89-$32150-350-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 350/20- sent 5/12, passed 6/20

*WL/ CCV:*


LynzyLady2019---$144-$26715-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 182/19, 106/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/8

PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21

ciaoaloha31---$165-$8715-50-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4

badeacon---$149-$16353-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 6/7

*VB:*


AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6, passed 5/1

Tink10---$57-$11959-200-VB-Feb-0/18, 11/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/4, passed 6/21


*WAITING 


AKV:*


DisneyJayP---$100-$17924-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1

Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18

Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19

Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19

robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-0/17, 33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17

Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 7/28

tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28


*AUL:*

stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7

stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27

msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4



*BCV:*

grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13

bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27

*BLT:*

clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/20

SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 196/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10

Pluto 32---$130-$21472-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/24


*BWV:*


Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11

oppe35---$114-$23405-200-BWV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/26



*HH:


OKW:*


spunkylouamanda---$95-$7486-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 3/22

princessmocha---$100-$23853-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 182/19, 198/20- sent 6/22



*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:*


OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays MF'19- sent 4/18

badeacon---$130-$26744-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 7/21-close March 2020- sent 6/8

JMBM---$147-$31487-200-PVB-Oct-28/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/12

espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19- sent 6/11

DBFire---$148-$31747-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 364/19, 200/20- sent 6/13

hichicha---$141.25-$24432-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17


*SSR:*


mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16

KStash---$102-$16974-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 10/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27

samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27

*VGC:



VGF:*


C Von Schweetz---$157-$12759-75-VGF-Aug-0/17, 2/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/27

Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10

RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- Provision Included for 30-Day Closing- sent 4/19


*WL/ BRV:*


jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6

C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13

N8TR8---$97-$16271-150-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 6/20



*WL/ CCV:



VB:




TAKEN 



AKV:*

Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4

jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4

MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8, taken 4/11

chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9, taken 4/11

Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/19

LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19

Shawn Miller---$104-$22,880-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 308/19, 220/20- sent 3/1, taken 4/19

minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3, taken 4/26

pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29

officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30

msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30

Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9, taken 4/30

Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23, taken 5/8

DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5

Nie0214---$108-$11295-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/13

bluebunny72---$110-$11510-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/15

Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28

Shawn Miller---$104-$27760-260-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 137/19, 260/20- sent 5/14, taken 5/31

Katie L---$102.5-$21305-200-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 200/20- sent 5/21, taken 6/12

chcknctlt---$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21 - sent 5/22, taken 6/13

Shawn Miller---$107-$26742-240-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 50/19, 240/20- sent 6/4, taken 6/25

Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5, taken 6/26


*AUL:



BCV:*

grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8

grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5, taken 5/20

SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/4

kellita119---$140-$35445-240-BCV-Apr-2/18, 148/19, 240/20- sent 6/5, taken 6/26

*BLT:*


Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8

cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22

Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24

henry.au---$137-$27950-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/25

Cbrown817---$130-$13830-100-BLT-Sep-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29

ptlohmysoul---$134-$26060-180-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 180/20- sent 4/8, taken 4/29

dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10, taken 4/30

Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30

DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5

ptlohmysoul---$138.5-$23902-160-BLT-Dec-160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, taken 5/13

Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24

Dracula---$125-$26446-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 400/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, taken 5/24

ptlohmysoul---$132-$28578-200-BLT-Dec-13/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/18, taken 6/4

billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31, taken 6/18


*BWV:*

BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22

Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25

Ohana99---$115-$20887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 4/2, taken 4/30

jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6

*HH:*

Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3

Stuart Song---$60-$20550-330-HH-Jun-330/18, 330/19, 330/20, 330/21- sent 5/4, taken 5/20

*OKW:*

princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8

Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar-0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8, taken 4/29

brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12, taken 4/30

Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2, taken 5/13

lovin'fl (seller)---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/14

Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12, taken 5/14

bridgetbriarrose---$92-$20180-210-OKW-Mar-39/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25


*OKW EXTENDED:*


wgould---$98-$28067-260-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25

*PVB:




SSR:*

disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25

mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19

Katie L---$95-$20865-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/14, taken 4/24

Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-‘18 PST- sent 3/22, taken 4/26

Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, taken 4/26

Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15, taken 5/4

wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24, taken 5/8

kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25, taken 5/10

JKarrows---$94-$24089-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/1, taken 5/23

wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/3

wfishy5---$92-$24670-260-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/10, taken 6/24

*VGC:



VGF:*

RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8

HJS33---$151.5-$16558-105-VGF-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 4/4, taken 4/30

SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3

*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2


----------



## pangyal

Okay- new thread is up (obviously, since you're reading it  ), old one is marked for being locked, everything is updated. I might have accidentally left a few "Waiting" on the previous thread since I was working with two lists at once.

We tried Royal Caribbean...sssshhhh...

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> We tried Royal Caribbean...sssshhhh.



What did you think? Would you go again? I've only ever been on one cruise and it was Disney.


----------



## sndral

pangyal said:


> Okay- new thread is up (obviously, since you're reading it  ), old one is marked for being locked, everything is updated. I might have accidentally left a few "Waiting" on the previous thread since I was working with two lists at once.
> 
> We tried Royal Caribbean...sssshhhh...
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


I too am curious about your opinion on your RCI Cruise - I’ve recently been on 2 RCI cruises in Europe and am considering trying another line for my next cruise


----------



## pangyal

I feel like I should make a post over on the Royal forum since I do have a number of thoughts. I will say that we made a crazy splurge for my kiddo's 10th birthday and did Star Class so I can make a direct comparison of products between that and DCL Concierge. Should I? Is anyone interested in a comparison post over there?


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> I feel like I should make a post over on the Royal forum since I do have a number of thoughts. I will say that we made a crazy splurge for my kiddo's 10th birthday and did Star Class so I can make a direct comparison of products between that and DCL Concierge. Should I? Is anyone interested in a comparison post over there?



Sure! But you better link it here or I'll  never find it.


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> I feel like I should make a post over on the Royal forum since I do have a number of thoughts. I will say that we made a crazy splurge for my kiddo's 10th birthday and did Star Class so I can make a direct comparison of products between that and DCL Concierge. Should I? Is anyone interested in a comparison post over there?


What is Star Class?


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2

Add-on-itis strikes again!! So excited to hopefully add BRV to our list of home resorts! Hopefully Disney doesn't take this!


----------



## Disney Doc07

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2
> 
> Add-on-itis strikes again!! So excited to hopefully add BRV to our list of home resorts! Hopefully Disney doesn't take this!


You should be alright, doesn't seem like they are buying back BRV right now with them still selling CCV


----------



## amytaylor6

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2


Nice contract! Good luck! And welcome back.....we appreciate all you are doing to help us stay connected, informed, and encouraged in this thread!


----------



## pangyal

amytaylor6 said:


> Nice contract! Good luck! And welcome back.....we appreciate all you are doing to help us stay connected, informed, and encouraged in this thread!



Thank you so much, that was really nice to hear


----------



## amytaylor6

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2
> 
> Add-on-itis strikes again!! So excited to hopefully add BRV to our list of home resorts! Hopefully Disney doesn't take this!


BRV seems to be a good option for passing ROFR.  Good luck to you!


----------



## amytaylor6

pangyal said:


> Thank you so much, that was really nice to hear


You're welcome...and it is the truth.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> We tried Royal Caribbean...sssshhhh...


Way better, and more reasonably priced (partially due to what I call the "compulsive gambler subsidy").  And you have enough cash left over to buy an extra DVC contract, look at that!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Thanks for keeping this up! It's like therapy, only cheaper, for those of us waiting!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

Thanks @pangyal for keeping track of all our contracts amidst our numerous other posts. 

I am now at Day 41!!?!?!!?!!


----------



## mrsap

38


----------



## amytaylor6

mrsap said:


> 38


Hoping for some good news for you today!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Thus begins day 41.

In other annoying news, this time regarding my second contract, I just received an email from ************* saying "I have received everything and your file has been sent to the title company.  It should go to Disney today (or the next business day)" among a bunch of other things. Why is this annoying, you might ask? Well, because I received the exact same email back on 4/1. So, which one is it?

I think both Disney and these brokers would save themselves a lot of headaches from annoyed buyers if there were some page on Disney's website where you could type in a contract number and it would tell you what date it was submitted as well as what the current status of the contract is.


----------



## bebec22

Day 41 here too.  Tomorrow will be exactly 6 weeks since my contract was submitted. This is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## RamblinWreck

*FINALLY!!! *

RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8

Updated for a couple of details I screwed up on the initial submission. Newbie mistake!


----------



## bebec22

RamblinWreck said:


> *FINALLY!!! *
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Updated for a couple of details I screwed up on the initial submission. Newbie mistake!


Awesome! Finally some relief! Now you're off the hook for possibly having 2 passing contracts, ha!


----------



## Disneykate605

Sorry you had to wait so long Rambinwreck to get bad news. I hope you have better luck with your second contract!

Good luck to everyone waiting... especially the 30+ day people!


----------



## Tiffany H

bebec22 said:


> Day 41 here too.  Tomorrow will be exactly 6 weeks since my contract was submitted. This is beyond ridiculous!


I hope you hear soon! I'm only on day 32 and I don't want to wait another 10 days.


----------



## Iestyn5150

princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks @pangyal for keeping track of all our contracts amidst our numerous other posts.
> 
> I am now at Day 41!!?!?!!?!!



That’s crazy! I thought my 38 days was long enough.


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> *FINALLY!!! *
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Updated for a couple of details I screwed up on the initial submission. Newbie mistake!



Sorry to hear that. I submitted the day after you so I’m sure I’ll hear today or tomorrow


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> Day 41 here too.  Tomorrow will be exactly 6 weeks since my contract was submitted. This is beyond ridiculous!


I agree


----------



## Moocabn2258

Hi @pangyal , you have my contract listed here as "waiting" but it passed in March and you updated it correctly on the Jan-Mar thread.  Just wanted to make sure you updated so everyone has the latest


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> *FINALLY!!! *
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Updated for a couple of details I screwed up on the initial submission. Newbie mistake!



 I hope contract 2 has better luck.


----------



## Moocabn2258

RamblinWreck said:


> Thus begins day 41.
> 
> In other annoying news, this time regarding my second contract, I just received an email from ************* saying "I have received everything and your file has been sent to the title company.  It should go to Disney today (or the next business day)" among a bunch of other things. Why is this annoying, you might ask? Well, because I received the exact same email back on 4/1. So, which one is it?
> 
> I think both Disney and these brokers would save themselves a lot of headaches from annoyed buyers if there were some page on Disney's website where you could type in a contract number and it would tell you what date it was submitted as well as what the current status of the contract is.


That is annoying. We used DVC Resale Market and haven't had any issues so far.  Though since our passing, we were super quick in getting our closing docs in, yet the seller is now taking forever!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Moocabn2258 said:


> Hi @pangyal , you have my contract listed here as "waiting" but it passed in March and you updated it correctly on the Jan-Mar thread.  Just wanted to make sure you updated so everyone has the latest


Also, welcome back! I'm hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Daisybell911

I know it can take forever but someone had a Poly contract that was approved in 3 days and they submitted the day before me.  Here's to #falsehope!  lol


----------



## Katie L

Daisybell911 said:


> I know it can take forever but someone had a Poly contract that was approved in 3 days and they submitted the day before me.  Here's to #falsehope!  lol



Because they bought direct the same day. Womp.


----------



## Daisybell911

Katie L said:


> Because they bought direct the same day. Womp.




Well, that explains that!  #nomorefasehope


----------



## Iestyn5150

Daisybell911 said:


> I know it can take forever but someone had a Poly contract that was approved in 3 days and they submitted the day before me.  Here's to #falsehope!  lol



3 days! It shows they can be prompt when they want to be! I was 38 days and there are some on here into 40+ days and still waiting!


----------



## GoofyCoaster

RamblinWreck said:


> *FINALLY!!! *
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Sorry, Ramblin’. I was hoping your contract would somehow get through. I’ve enjoyed your posts and would sign in often to see if there were any updates.  Presumably many others have been following along too. At least you finally have an answer.
> 
> Your other VGF contract seems like it has a good shot at passing. Good luck!!


----------



## ohana99

Add-on-itis strikes! Praying we pass ROFR.. with grandma in ICU we need some good news! My current home is AKV

Ohana99-$115-$20,887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20- sent 4/2


----------



## princessbride6205

princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8

Arg. Got the call while walking through Epcot this morning just before leaving the park to go home. And when I inquired over the other contract I was eyeing, it’s sold but still listed as available on the Fidelity website. Sigh. Not happy end-of-vacation news - should have risked 2 contracts last week like @RamblinWreck  But at least we are finally done waiting!


----------



## ScubaCat

ohana99 said:


> Add-on-itis strikes! Praying we pass ROFR.. with grandma in ICU we need some good news! My current home is AKV
> 
> Ohana99-$115-$20,887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20- sent 4/2


Good luck! Please reformat with the link in post#1 for the list


----------



## mrsap

princessbride6205 said:


> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Arg. Got the call while walking through Epcot this morning just before leaving the park to go home. And when I inquired over the other contract I was eyeing, it’s sold but still listed as available on the Fidelity website. Sigh. Not happy end-of-vacation news - should have risked 2 contracts last week like @RamblinWreck  But at least we are finally done waiting!



I’m sorry it was taken. I guess we should all be expecting calls today or tomorrow. Mine was submitted 2/28.


----------



## chehan

Sorry to hear most with long waits are getting bad news.  I suppose that means there’s a good chance we’ll have bad news coming at the top of next week. Somehow I’m still hoping beyond hope at least one with a long wait passes. *fingers crossed*


----------



## heynowirv

princessbride6205 said:


> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Arg. Got the call while walking through Epcot this morning just before leaving the park to go home. And when I inquired over the other contract I was eyeing, it’s sold but still listed as available on the Fidelity website. Sigh. Not happy end-of-vacation news - should have risked 2 contracts last week like @RamblinWreck  But at least we are finally done waiting!


Mine was taken a week ago,and you submitted yours the day after me. Just remember there's better contracts out there.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Have you ever considered adding a data point to the text string that indicates whether or not you are already a DVC member? Or whether or not you are buying a Use Year you already own?

I wonder if the Drunken Monkey's decisions may also be affected by the cost of having to create new member accounts.


----------



## Dracula

Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8


Nice contract!


----------



## heynowirv

princessbride6205 said:


> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Arg. Got the call while walking through Epcot this morning just before leaving the park to go home. And when I inquired over the other contract I was eyeing, it’s sold but still listed as available on the Fidelity website. Sigh. Not happy end-of-vacation news - should have risked 2 contracts last week like @RamblinWreck  But at least we are finally done waiting!


Sorry


----------



## heynowirv

heynowirv--$105-$8747-75-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 48/19, 75/20- sent 4/8


----------



## Shannon G.

ohana99 said:


> Add-on-itis strikes! Praying we pass ROFR.. with grandma in ICU we need some good news! My current home is AKV
> 
> Ohana99-$115-$20,887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20- sent 4/2



Best of luck!  I’m waiting on a similar contract - 
Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12.  It will be 30 days this Friday. Based on other people’s long waits, I’m hoping I hear by the end of April.


----------



## grubens

bebec22 said:


> Day 41 here too.  Tomorrow will be exactly 6 weeks since my contract was submitted. This is beyond ridiculous!



I never thought that at day 35 I’d be a “short timer.”

Here’s to another week of waiting to hear that the contract has been taken!


----------



## aoconnor

RamblinWreck said:


> *FINALLY!!! *
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8





princessbride6205 said:


> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8



Interesting that they are still taking these small contracts. As others have noted, you'd think since they can change the UY now it would be more cost-effective to take larger ones where the closing costs are less on a per-point basis. (Granted, that was a crazy price for VGF)


----------



## amytaylor6

Sorry to hear that the ROFR monster has taken so many. Hopefully that will be a blessing in disguise by allowing each of you to find an even better contract!


----------



## bebec22

I guess today wasn’t my day to hear. Submitted 2/26.


----------



## RamblinWreck

aoconnor said:


> Interesting that they are still taking these small contracts. As others have noted, you'd think since they can change the UY now it would be more cost-effective to take larger ones where the closing costs are less on a per-point basis. (Granted, that was a crazy price for VGF)


Ha! Yeah, not much hope for my small contract when it’s even cheaper per point than the big ones.


----------



## grubens

grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8

Well at least the wait is over.


----------



## bebec22

bebec22 said:


> I guess today wasn’t my day to hear. Submitted 2/26.



I spoke too soon.

Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8

On to the next one!


----------



## RamblinWreck

grubens said:


> grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8
> 
> Well at least the wait is over.





bebec22 said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-175/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> On to the next one!



Bummer! It’s very annoying that we all went through those nutty waits just to get bad news. I was hoping at least one of you was going to pass.


----------



## mrsap

bebec22 said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> On to the next one!





grubens said:


> grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8
> 
> Well at least the wait is over.



Sorry guys  Still waiting for mine...


----------



## Tiffany H

bebec22 said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> On to the next one!


So sorry! I'm waiting to hear about mine and it's similar to yours. $135/PT for 170 point contract. I'm sure it is going to be taken now.


----------



## Cyberc1978

bebec22 said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> On to the next one!



Looks like DVC is on a ROFR spree at the moment. They are taking a lot of contracts. IMO $135 for BLT seemed like a fair price but I guess its too low.


----------



## bebec22

RamblinWreck said:


> Bummer! It’s very annoying that we all went through those nutty waits just to get bad news. I was hoping at least one of you was going to pass.


There's still hope for some! I really, really hope someone passes after their long wait! 



mrsap said:


> Sorry guys  Still waiting for mine...


I hope you get some news soon!



Tiffany H said:


> So sorry! I'm waiting to hear about mine and it's similar to yours. $135/PT for 170 point contract. I'm sure it is going to be taken now.


I hope you get some news soon!



Cyberc1978 said:


> Looks like DVC is on a ROFR spree at the moment. They are taking a lot of contracts. IMO $135 for BLT seemed like a fair price but I guess its too low.


Looking back at the last batch of "takens" it seems like most were under $140/pt.  My next offer is going to be higher than $140/pt.


----------



## mrsap

Day 39......................


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> On to the next one!


Agreed,onward


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Cyberc1978 said:


> Looks like DVC is on a ROFR spree at the moment. They are taking a lot of contracts. IMO $135 for BLT seemed like a fair price but I guess its too low.


I wish they would take mine. I really don't care what the answer is at this point- day 42


----------



## Cyberc1978

bebec22 said:


> Looking back at the last batch of "takens" it seems like most were under $140/pt.  My next offer is going to be higher than $140/pt.



I can’t help wondering if DVC is gearing up for “something” with all those taken contracts. 

Or maybe they just have a long backlog of ppl wanting to buy direct.


----------



## chehan

Cyberc1978 said:


> I can’t help wondering if DVC is gearing up for “something” with all those taken contracts.



This


----------



## Cyberc1978

chehan said:


> This



The question is just What?


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Just heard that Disney declined ROFR on our contract. We're on our way to our first DVC points! At the beginning of this process I was feeling unlucky that I started all of this so soon after the recent re-sale restrictions, but following along in this thread now I feel pretty fortunate that PVB was the resort that hooked me, as it seems to be the one of a small handful that Disney doesn't want back right now.

DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28, passed 4/9


----------



## chehan

Cyberc1978 said:


> The question is just What?



Sorry! Was trying to say I identify with ‘This’ statement.


----------



## Cyberc1978

chehan said:


> Sorry! Was trying to say I identify with ‘This’ statement.


Yes I know  - I just extended my thoughts as I’m curious about what they are up to. I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## bebec22

Cyberc1978 said:


> The question is just What?


I really feel like with BLT they're just trying to drive up the price, especially since the most recent direct increase now has it at $225 a point!

Of course, they could have something else up their sleeves


----------



## chehan

Cyberc1978 said:


> Yes I know  - I just extended my thoughts as I’m curious about what they are up to. I guess we will find out soon enough.



Oh, okay!  If I had to guess, I'd say they're trying to increase resale prices to align with the latest direct price increase. That's my non-nefarious guess anyway. We'll see, though!


----------



## RamblinWreck

chehan said:


> Oh, okay!  If I had to guess, I'd say they're trying to increase resale prices to align with the latest direct price increase. That's my non-nefarious guess anyway. We'll see, though!


Or maybe they keep jacking up the prices on resorts that keep getting closer and closer to their expiration dates because they want to keep direct prices on their new resorts (cough cough, Riviera) competitive with resale on the large number of points that already exist out there.

The more resorts that get added to the DVC ecosystem, the more competition DVC has against their own new resorts that they try to sell direct. I'd think the reason they keep jacking up direct prices on sold out resorts is so prospective buyers are less likely to buy a sold out resort and more likely to buy the resorts they're still trying to sell. The added bonus is they also get to make a pretty penny off of those who are married to the idea of buying into the sold out resorts, especially buying them direct.


----------



## Cyberc1978

RamblinWreck said:


> Or maybe they keep jacking up the prices on resorts that keep getting closer and closer to their expiration dates because they want to keep direct prices on their new resorts (cough cough, Riviera) competitive with resale on the large number of points that already exist out there.
> 
> The more resorts that get added to the DVC ecosystem, the more competition DVC has against their own new resorts that they try to sell direct. I'd think the reason they keep jacking up direct prices on sold out resorts is so prospective buyers are less likely to buy a sold out resort and more likely to buy the resorts they're still trying to sell. The added bonus is they also get to make a pretty penny off of those who are married to the idea of buying into the sold out resorts, especially buying them direct.



You might be right. If that is the “only” reason I can live with that. However if they are coming with new restrictions I would hate it.


----------



## Katie L

chehan said:


> Oh, okay!  If I had to guess, I'd say they're trying to increase resale prices to align with the latest direct price increase. That's my non-nefarious guess anyway. We'll see, though!



I think flexible use years just means they will want more inventory on hand. So they're filling up their backlog.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9

Take two! Fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9
> 
> Take two! Fingers crossed for this one.


Nice! Good luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

chehan said:


> This


That


----------



## RamblinWreck

ScubaCat said:


> That


The aforementioned


----------



## chehan

RamblinWreck said:


> Or maybe they keep jacking up the prices on resorts that keep getting closer and closer to their expiration dates because they want to keep direct prices on their new resorts (cough cough, Riviera) competitive with resale on the large number of points that already exist out there.
> 
> The more resorts that get added to the DVC ecosystem, the more competition DVC has against their own new resorts that they try to sell direct. I'd think the reason they keep jacking up direct prices on sold out resorts is so prospective buyers are less likely to buy a sold out resort and more likely to buy the resorts they're still trying to sell. The added bonus is they also get to make a pretty penny off of those who are married to the idea of buying into the sold out resorts, especially buying them direct.



You might have something here. In support of your theory, as land becomes harder to find in a convenient location to the parks, the more attractive the original line up will appear against the new resorts.



Katie L said:


> I think flexible use years just means they will want more inventory on hand. So they're filling up their backlog.



OH yes. This flexible use year business is certainly playing a role. Good point!



ScubaCat said:


> That



Touche


----------



## Katie L

chehan said:


> OH yes. This flexible use year business is certainly playing a role. Good point!



I think we are going to see much more ROFR over the next few months till the demands on direct is filled. So that will drive prices up.


----------



## chehan

Katie L said:


> I think we are going to see much more ROFR over the next few months till the demands on direct is filled. So that will drive prices up.



Sure hope you're off the mark here, but I do believe you're right. *sighs*


----------



## ClosetDisMom

closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9

PASSED!!!!!! I love my little over priced BCV contract. So excited!


----------



## stewart715

ClosetDisMom said:


> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> PASSED!!!!!! I love my little over priced BCV contract. So excited!


I would take those 30 points in a second at that price.


----------



## Katie L

ClosetDisMom said:


> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> PASSED!!!!!! I love my little over priced BCV contract. So excited!



Is this your only contract or was it an  add on. Congrats!


----------



## ArcticTeacher

I posted this last month but see that the main page shows that I am still waiting to hear.

arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27


----------



## ClosetDisMom

Katie L said:


> Is this your only contract or was it an  add on. Congrats!



Add on... we already have points at SSR. I wanted a few more and another 11 month resort. We like quick weekend trips, so this was a good size for us.


----------



## mrsap

DAY 40


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> DAY 40



These are making me think we are going to find out the day we leave for Disney (16 days). Today we are at Day 27.


----------



## RamblinWreck

A 100 point Grand Floridian contract just showed up on Fidelity priced at $98 per point.

That's so low that it's not even worth trying to sneak through. But if someone wants to try getting a steal you could offer way above what those guys are asking....


----------



## Disney Doc07

Day 35....


----------



## The Jackal

RamblinWreck said:


> A 100 point Grand Floridian contract just showed up on Fidelity priced at $98 per point.
> 
> That's so low that it's not even worth trying to sneak through. But if someone wants to try getting a steal you could offer way above what those guys are asking....


Just made an offer on it.


----------



## Drewferin

RamblinWreck said:


> A 100 point Grand Floridian contract just showed up on Fidelity priced at $98 per point.
> 
> That's so low that it's not even worth trying to sneak through. But if someone wants to try getting a steal you could offer way above what those guys are asking....



Well that's a very low price but sometimes things do slip through DVD. I put in an offer see what happens... Probably a mispriced posting.


----------



## mrsap

A bidding war has officially begun...


----------



## The Jackal

mrsap said:


> A bidding war has officially begun...


I see your $98 and raise you $.25 per point. Let it begin. Not really.  I hope someone on the board gets it at a good price.


----------



## mrsap

The Jackal said:


> I see your $98 and raise you $.25 per point. Let it begin. Not really.





Drewferin said:


> Well that's a very low price but sometimes things do slip through DVD. I put in an offer see what happens... Probably a mispriced posting.



Good luck to you both!!!!


----------



## Katie L

The Jackal said:


> I see your $98 and raise you $.25 per point. Let it begin. Not really.



And let the Hunger Games............................ BEGIN!


----------



## MB_01

Katie L said:


> And let the Hunger Games............................ BEGIN!



I'm gonna offer $95!


----------



## TexasChick123

Hmmm...I'm not seeing it on their site.  I think it may have been a mistake.


----------



## Drewferin

I offered 92 a point since I'm working for disney's best interest, lol.


----------



## RamblinWreck

TexasChick123 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not seeing it on their site.  I think it may have been a mistake.


It just got relisted for $145 per point.

Still low, but at least this makes more sense.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Drewferin said:


> I offered 92 a point since I'm working for disney's best interest, lol.


Ha! I offered $106 because I'm really generous


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> It just got relisted for $145 per point.
> 
> Still low, but at least this makes more sense.



Would have been nice at $100 a point, though!!!! Could you imagine the amount of calls they got for that?!


----------



## The Jackal

RamblinWreck said:


> It just got relisted for $145 per point.
> 
> Still low, but at least this makes more sense.


Aw man. I already had a trip planned for those points. LOL. It was nice to dream. I still see it as $98


----------



## Mariabelle

Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10


----------



## dkostel

Let the waiting begin....
dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10


----------



## Hjs33

Just took the kids to Disney for the first time.  Loved it so much that we just submitted for our first contract.

HJS33---$151.5-$16558-105-VGF-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 4/4


----------



## Cyberc1978

RamblinWreck said:


> A 100 point Grand Floridian contract just showed up on Fidelity priced at $98 per point.
> 
> That's so low that it's not even worth trying to sneak through. But if someone wants to try getting a steal you could offer way above what those guys are asking....



I made a full price offer. But was just contacted by the broker saying the price was an error (shocker) and the right price was $145


----------



## kboo

The points on the VGF contract are a mess! What happened to the current year points??


----------



## Cyberc1978

kboo said:


> The points on the VGF contract are a mess! What happened to the current year points??



They must have used them on a previous reservation and then borrow some for a new reservation which was then cancelled.


----------



## kboo

Except they also have banked points. So they have banked and borrowed but no current UY points. Bizarre


----------



## Pennyguy23

Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25

Got news we passed April 5th!


----------



## princessbride6205

The Jackal said:


> Aw man. I already had a trip planned for those points. LOL. It was nice to dream. I still see it as $98


A broker at Fidelity told me their website only updates at midnight, so any mistakes or sale pending could be there all day.


----------



## Daisybell911

Looking at last quarters history, minus January, a good portion of the approvals came through between the 10th and 15th day counting the 1st day submitted.  I'm on day 9.  #teamfalsehope is running the show for the next week!


----------



## mrsap

41


----------



## Tiffany H

mrsap said:


> 41


This makes me feel like I have no hope this week. I'm day 35.


----------



## mrsap

Tiffany H said:


> This makes me feel like I have no hope this week. I'm day 35.



I’m sorry. I just wish they’d cut me loose already.


----------



## The Jackal

princessbride6205 said:


> A broker at Fidelity told me their website only updates at midnight, so any mistakes or sale pending could be there all day.


Website today still has it $98 but it is sale pending.


----------



## Tiffany H

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry. I just wish they’d cut me loose already.



I feel the same way. I hope you hear today!


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> I’m sorry. I just wish they’d cut me loose already.



Ditto. I've started looking at other contracts. BLAH. I'm so back and forth with this whole thing. Disney. Why do you tug at my heart strings?


----------



## hlhlaw07

The Jackal said:


> Website today still has it $98 but it is sale pending.


Yes, but if you do the math on the total price listed it was not really listed for $98/pt.


----------



## RamblinWreck

hlhlaw07 said:


> Yes, but if you do the math on the total price listed it was not really listed for $98/pt.


It was originally.

I always sort my search results on Fidelity by "total price: lowest to highest" and when a VGF contract popped up at $9,800 I assumed it was going to be somewhere between 50-60, exactly what I was looking for. I did a double take when I saw 100 points.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Day 44-  are there many other folks still out there that submitted back in February?


----------



## mrsap

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Day 44-  are there many other folks still out there that submitted back in February?



Yes, 2/28!!! My agent said nothing yet.


----------



## Katie L

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Day 44-  are there many other folks still out there that submitted back in February?



What are your offer details? At this point are you close to your closing date?


----------



## Tiffany H

It is frustrating that Disney has their decisions made but they don't send out notice. I was told they decided on my contract but haven't sent anything to my broker. I'm on day 35.


----------



## Katie L

Tiffany H said:


> It is frustrating that Disney has their decisions made but they don't send out notice. I was told they decided on my contract but haven't sent anything to my broker. I'm on day 35.



Who told you that? That is bizarre and ridiculous. They really have completely forgotten that member fees - even from *GASP* resales DVCers - pay their salaries.


----------



## Tiffany H

Katie L said:


> Who told you that? That is bizarre and ridiculous. They really have completely forgotten that member fees - even from *GASP* resellers - pay their salaries.


I called Disney. Last week they said no "status change" and today they said they were exercising their ROFR and would send documents to the seller 2 weeks prior to closing date. My broker said there's a big back log of contracts from late Feb/early March. I'm not sure why they aren't sending notice. I'm on day 35.


----------



## Katie L

Tiffany H said:


> I called Disney. Last week they said no "status change" and today they said they were exercising their ROFR and would send documents to the seller 2 weeks prior to closing date. My broker said there's a big back log of contracts from late Feb/early March. I'm not sure why they aren't sending notice. I'm on day 35.



Gotcha. Well, I guess kinda nice calling Disney got this. This is a direct result of changing the use year rules. Surprised they didn't do this years ago.


----------



## MB_01

Another one bites the dust!

MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8 Taken 4/11


----------



## Tiffany H

MB_01 said:


> Another one bites the dust!
> 
> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8 Taken 4/11


Sorry you lost this one - but I'm glad you finally got confirmation.


----------



## Mariabelle

Does it seem like AK is being taken more?


----------



## Shannon G.

Mariabelle said:


> Does it seem like AK is being taken more?



Yes.  According to Dvc resale market, animal kingdom has the highest buy back rate YTD - https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-march-19-report/


----------



## chehan

chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9, taken 4/11

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Tiffany H

chehan said:


> chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9, taken 4/11
> 
> Another one bites the dust.


Must be an AKV day.  Sorry you lost this one.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Total fakeout on my contract that’s currently waiting.

I saw I had an email in my inbox from the title company that’s handling the transaction that started with “congratulations on your purchase!”

It turns out they were just sending an email explaining that my contract had in fact been sent to Disney, back on 4/1, Which I already knew because my broker told me.

Jerks.


----------



## chehan

MB_01 said:


> Another one bites the dust!
> 
> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8 Taken 4/11



JINKS! Haha 

Sorry to hear your bad AKV news today, too.


----------



## chehan

Tiffany H said:


> Must be an AKV day.  Sorry you lost this one.



It surely seems so. Thanks, Tiffany! Onwards to another!


----------



## chehan

RamblinWreck said:


> Total fakeout on my contract that’s currently waiting.
> 
> I saw I had an email in my inbox from the title company that’s handling the transaction that started with “congratulations on your purchase!”
> 
> It turns out they were just sending an email explaining that my contract had in fact been sent to Disney, back on 4/1, Which I already knew because my broker told me.
> 
> Jerks.



Gah! As if your nerves aren’t shot enough.


----------



## RamblinWreck

chehan said:


> Gah! As if your nerves aren’t shot enough.


I think now that I’ve been through a marathon 40+ day wait once, I’m pretty relaxed about it all now.

But I did get briefly excited about the prospect of this one already being done with! 

Oh well...


----------



## MB_01

chehan said:


> JINKS! Haha
> 
> Sorry to hear your bad AKV news today, too.



Sorry about yours too!  Big pain in the neck to start over!


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Katie L said:


> What are your offer details? At this point are you close to your closing date?


LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26 
Unfortunately we are nowhere near my closing date, they have it written as the end of May for some reason.


----------



## mrsap

42!!


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Tiffany H said:


> I called Disney. Last week they said no "status change" and today they said they were exercising their ROFR and would send documents to the seller 2 weeks prior to closing date. My broker said there's a big back log of contracts from late Feb/early March. I'm not sure why they aren't sending notice. I'm on day 35.


How do you call Disney directly? What number?


----------



## Tiffany H

LynzyLady2019 said:


> How do you call Disney directly? What number?


Contact the Member Administration Department. 1-800-800-9800, option 2, and option 2 again. 

They told me there is a backlog in the member accounting department to confirm the stopping off automatic debits and whatever else. She said it can take a few days once they receive the information to complete that before passing on notice.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Tiffany H said:


> Contact the Member Administration Department. 1-800-800-9800, option 2, and option 2 again.
> 
> They told me there is a backlog in the member accounting department to confirm the stopping off automatic debits and whatever else. She said it can take a few days once they receive the information to complete that before passing on notice.



Is that the main customer services number for DVC or a specialist resale department?


----------



## Tiffany H

Iestyn5150 said:


> Is that the main customer services number for DVC or a specialist resale department?


If you follow the options, it's the line that deals with members selling contracts. I got it off the DVC website.


----------



## mrsap

Tiffany H said:


> Contact the Member Administration Department. 1-800-800-9800, option 2, and option 2 again.
> 
> They told me there is a backlog in the member accounting department to confirm the stopping off automatic debits and whatever else. She said it can take a few days once they receive the information to complete that before passing on notice.



 I had no idea that was even an option! Thank you so much for posting this! I actually just got off the phone with them and they said there is still no determination whether or not they are taking it. So I guess I’ll just continue to wait...


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Tiffany H said:


> Contact the Member Administration Department. 1-800-800-9800, option 2, and option 2 again.
> 
> They told me there is a backlog in the member accounting department to confirm the stopping off automatic debits and whatever else. She said it can take a few days once they receive the information to complete that before passing on notice.


So I called and they said that they (I assume Member Administration) didn't send it to the finance department for ROFR until 4/3. So it was sent by the broker on 2/26 but they just sat on it until 4/3, which was day 36... 
What the heck?


----------



## Tiffany H

mrsap said:


> I had no idea that was even an option! Thank you so much for posting this! I actually just got off the phone with them and they said there is still no determination whether or not they are taking it. So I guess I’ll just continue to wait...



I can't believe there isn't a decision yet for you! I didn't know it was an option til I Googled and tried it out.


----------



## Tiffany H

LynzyLady2019 said:


> So I called and they said that they (I assume Member Administration) didn't send it to the finance department for ROFR until 4/3. So it was sent by the broker on 2/26 but they just sat on it until 4/3, which was day 36...
> What the heck?



Oh my! Now that's insane.


----------



## chehan

MB_01 said:


> Sorry about yours too!  Big pain in the neck to start over!



It sure does. Good luck to you on the next go 'round.


----------



## RamblinWreck

LynzyLady2019 said:


> So I called and they said that they (I assume Member Administration) didn't send it to the finance department for ROFR until 4/3. So it was sent by the broker on 2/26 but they just sat on it until 4/3, which was day 36...
> What the heck?


What's the closing date on your contract???


----------



## LynzyLady2019

RamblinWreck said:


> What's the closing date on your contract???


May 22nd, no idea why it is that far out. But the phrasing leaves it very open-ended and basically looks like an infinite window...."This contract shall be closed on or before MAY 22, 2019 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel if later than the on or before close date."


----------



## mrsap

LynzyLady2019 said:


> May 22nd, no idea why it is that far out. But the phrasing leaves it very open-ended and basically looks like an infinite window...."This contract shall be closed on or before MAY 22, 2019 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel if later than the on or before close date."



They told me my tentative closing date was May 22 as well.


----------



## Katie L

LynzyLady2019 said:


> So I called and they said that they (I assume Member Administration) didn't send it to the finance department for ROFR until 4/3. So it was sent by the broker on 2/26 but they just sat on it until 4/3, which was day 36...
> What the heck?



So I envision this as - monthly (or weekly - whatever) the Member Adminstration folks get a list of price per point that finance department authorizes they just immediately waive. Then you get to "level 2" which is compiled for a longer period and then they decide what to take and waive. This used to be more complicated since they had to look at use years in demand, etc. But now that they can ignore that, there are less variables so easier to decide what to take based on "this is cheap enough" rules. The whole thing is rather annoying. It's crazy to see folks who submitted offers same day as me have points in account already. I'm taking this time to realize that maybe we aren't "supposed" to buy SSR. I don't know what that means though. lol. Don't buy at all? Or look at the other 2 resorts we are considering that Disney is buying back like crazy as well?  Or maybe just wait a few months and let markets settle and see where they land? Which means I guess we rent for our January trip or just do moderates. Or postpone January? OMG THE ENDLESS DECISIONS. Disney - you are crazy-making.


----------



## ScubaCat

Brief ROFR formatting tool update:

Riviera has been added as an option for whenever that day comes.  Note that it will use the 3-letter abbreviation "RVA", and *not "DRR"*, because that one is silly and confusing.    And, that'll make it a little easier to sort it into the list for our dear leader.  (Plus, the DVC booking web site uses RVA in it's code, too. )

EDIT 8 hours later:  Changed it again to *RIV* because RVA is really annoying.


----------



## chehan

Katie L said:


> So I envision this as - monthly (or weekly - whatever) the Member Adminstration folks get a list of price per point that finance department authorizes they just immediately waive. Then you get to "level 2" which is compiled for a longer period and then they decide what to take and waive. This used to be more complicated since they had to look at use years in demand, etc. But now that they can ignore that, there are less variables so easier to decide what to take based on "this is cheap enough" rules. The whole thing is rather annoying. It's crazy to see folks who submitted offers same day as me have points in account already. I'm taking this time to realize that maybe we aren't "supposed" to buy SSR. I don't know what that means though. lol. Don't buy at all? Or look at the other 2 resorts we are considering that Disney is buying back like crazy as well?  Or maybe just wait a few months and let markets settle and see where they land? Which means I guess we rent for our January trip or just do moderates. Or postpone January? OMG THE ENDLESS DECISIONS. Disney - you are crazy-making.



This web of decisions is my head space exactly.  We're even considering a small direct contract just to make sure we can book our end of August trip.


----------



## bebec22

Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9

Here we go again.  $10 more per point than my last contract and almost no current UY points.  Let's see if that makes a difference. 

I thought I was still waiting for the contract to be submitted to Disney because I never got an email saying it was sent but I just checked with my broker and it was actually sent on Tuesday!


----------



## Disney Doc07

Day 37.....


----------



## SherylLC

RamblinWreck said:


> A 100 point Grand Floridian contract just showed up on Fidelity priced at $98 per point.
> 
> That's so low that it's not even worth trying to sneak through. But if someone wants to try getting a steal you could offer way above what those guys are asking....





RamblinWreck said:


> It just got relisted for $145 per point.
> 
> Still low, but at least this makes more sense.



So ya, I had offer accepted on this contract. Rep said she had ten offers on it at $98 price within minutes.
Sent dates is "signed by both parties date". I had to post-edit ScubaCat's line generator but this is accurate since seller is crediting back 2020 fees.

SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Congrats, SheryILC. That’s quite a deal. Now if it can just get through ...


----------



## SherylLC

GoofyCoaster said:


> Congrats, SheryILC. That’s quite a deal. Now if it can just get through ...


I know...wish me luck!


----------



## arminnie

bebec22 said:


> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9


I hope you pass.  I'm getting ready to list an almost identical contract (only 1 pt in 19).  I would rather someone get to buy this than for it to go back to Disney.  No real reason why - just what I would prefer.


----------



## The Jackal

SherylLC said:


> I know...wish me luck!


Congratulations, I’m glad someone on the board got it. I was one of those $98 offers, had to at least try. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Donald Ace

Donald Ace---$110-$30128-250-AKV-Jun-0/18, 290/19, 250/20- sent 3/30, passed 4/13

Woohoo!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Finally, a pass for AKL...seems like this is more and more of a rarity .

@ScubaCat thank you so much for adding RIV! I agree, can't do RVA somehow.


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Finally, a pass for AKL...seems like this is more and more of a rarity .
> 
> @ScubaCat thank you so much for adding RIV! I agree, can't do RVA somehow.



For some reason my contract didn't end up on the updated list. I'll repost the info in case I did it wrong the first time and that is why.


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2

Here's my contract info again.


----------



## pangyal

Disneykate605 said:


> For some reason my contract didn't end up on the updated list. I'll repost the info in case I did it wrong the first time and that is why.



Sorry, I have you now !


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> Sorry, I have you now !



No worries! Thanks!!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Sorry, I have you now !


----------



## RamblinWreck

SherylLC said:


> I know...wish me luck!


Good luck! Awesome deal.


----------



## zapple

Hi everyone, new user here! My husband and I just bought 75 direct at BW in March and have started the process for our first add-on.  Wish us luck!

zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/6


----------



## The Jackal

zapple said:


> Hi everyone, new user here! My husband and I just bought 75 direct at BW in March and have started the process for our first add-on.  Wish us luck!
> 
> zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/6


Congratulations, looks like Add-on-itis strikes again. BWV is a very nice resort. If it had a later expiration date we would own some points there.


----------



## Lost boy

We're at it again, had our last try taken and just submitted on 4/8, okw, 150pts, Dec uy $92. Last try was same contract numbers but $90 per point, I've seen some okw contracts as low as $83, not sure how these have a chance of passing at those prices. We're dealing with Sue Saunders on this contract and she said there's been no rhyme or reason to the numbers on the contracts Disney has been taking or letting go. Said she's had some of her clients loose contracts at$100 and nearly identical contracts pass in three weeks for $87. Good thing is that we don't track our time after it's submitted, I just mark the date on the calendar and forget it, very seldom do we look back at it.


----------



## oppe35

oppe35---$114-$23405-200-BWV-Dec-0/19, 200/20- sent 3/26  Disney purchased back 04/29


----------



## motherof5

princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks @pangyal for keeping track of all our contracts amidst our numerous other posts.
> 
> I am now at Day 41!!?!?!!?!!


Any word yet?


----------



## motherof5

ohana99 said:


> Add-on-itis strikes! Praying we pass ROFR.. with grandma in ICU we need some good news! My current home is AKV
> 
> Ohana99-$115-$20,887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20- sent 4/2


Good luck


----------



## princessbride6205

motherof5 said:


> Any word yet?


Yes, we heard on Monday - taken by the mouse. Regrouping and trying to decide what we really want to do next. Still have add-on-itis like crazy, but debating our options/resorts/timing.


----------



## Rush

@pangyal, just noticed mine shows as waiting in this thread.  It had been posted as passed in the previous thread, guess it just got lost in the change over.  Here it is again should you want to add it to the passed list. 

Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26


----------



## pangyal

Rush said:


> @pangyal, just noticed mine shows as waiting in this thread.  It had been posted as passed in the previous thread, guess it just got lost in the change over.  Here it is again should you want to add it to the passed list.
> 
> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



So sorry! I got you now .


----------



## Shannon G.

@pangyal - thank you so much for all the effort you put into this!!  Mine was listed as passed in the previous thread, but unfortunately, I’m still waiting : (. 

Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12


----------



## pangyal

Shannon G. said:


> @pangyal - thank you so much for all the effort you put into this!!  Mine was listed as passed in the previous thread, but unfortunately, I’m still waiting : (.
> 
> Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12



It’s correct on this version, thanks! I can’t access the old one because it’s locked.


----------



## Shannon G.

pangyal said:


> It’s correct on this version, thanks! I can’t access the old one because it’s locked.



Thank you!  Fingers crossed you’ll be able to move it to “passed” on this thread!


----------



## BrerRemus

BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6


----------



## mrsap

DAY 45!!!!!!!!!  This is just ridiculous now.


----------



## Iestyn5150

mrsap said:


> DAY 45!!!!!!!!!  This is just ridiculous now.



I feel your pain!


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9
> 
> Here we go again.  $10 more per point than my last contract and almost no current UY points.  Let's see if that makes a difference.
> 
> I thought I was still waiting for the contract to be submitted to Disney because I never got an email saying it was sent but I just checked with my broker and it was actually sent on Tuesday!


That's the ticket


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> DAY 45!!!!!!!!!  This is just ridiculous now.



Hate to say it, but I think the delayed(ish) closing is motivating them to wait forever to just tell you it's taken. It's really wrong, imo. 

We are on day 32. I fully expect ours to take just as long. They're still trying to figure out how  many people are willing to pay their direct prices - so now they can just sit on the contract expecting the wait list to lengthen and then take.


----------



## Shannon G.

BrerRemus said:


> BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6



Excellent contract!  Best of luck!!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6


----------



## BrerRemus

Shannon G. said:


> Excellent contract!  Best of luck!!


Thank you I didn’t want to post on here as I thought I was tempting fate but after 40 days nothing to loses just want an answer!


----------



## RussellandCo

Still waiting....

98-19,600-200-SSR-APR-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20.  Sent 3/5.

Should I hold out any hope?


----------



## dumaresq

Katie L said:


> Hate to say it, but I think the delayed(ish) closing is motivating them to wait forever to just tell you it's taken. It's really wrong, imo.
> 
> We are on day 32. I fully expect ours to take just as long. They're still trying to figure out how  many people are willing to pay their direct prices - so now they can just sit on the contract expecting the wait list to lengthen and then take.


Yeah  think this is the new method, they have set some line over which a contact will pass.  if the contract is below that number they will simply sit on it until they are ready to take it.  I assume this has something to do with people buying direct and the wait lists.  Their have been rumors that the ROFR people don't talk to the other groups, but I can't imagine running a business this way. 

There are so many people waiting well past 30 days, the last time this happened was during the flood with the resale changes, that was likely due to volume, this seems more deliberate.  If this is in fact how they are running it, it shouldn't take long for the buyers to know what the number is for each resort, so if you want your contract to pass quickly just bid above that number.  The issue with this though is it might be considered price fixing legally, but I'm not a lawyer so I'm probably wrong   it's an interesting question, when buying direct from Disney they get to set the price because they "create" the product, but in resale, it feels more like it should be supply and demand, not some arbitrary number that Disney decides.

It's a very fine line Disney is trying to walk here.  They want more people to buy direct from them, this is clear because they trying to devalue contracts bought via resale, at the same time they try to keep the price of resale up as close to direct prices as possible.  It seems there is a danger to this, the idea is drive people away from resale towards direct, but if they hurt the resale market too much and all the buyers move to direct, then they will lose people because they won't buy a contract they can't get out of... Maybe that's not an issue, I suppose when DVC was first created there was no resale market and it still took off...  Other timeshares have no value in resale and they seem to work too, so maybe that's what Disney wants.

Enough rampant speculation from me


----------



## Katie L

dumaresq said:


> Other timeshares have no value in resale and they seem to work too, so maybe that's what Disney wants.



Disney used to see themselves as a reputation so much classier than the "others". The last few years they've really worked hard to kill that rep.


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> Still waiting....
> 
> 98-19,600-200-SSR-APR-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20.  Sent 3/5.
> 
> Should I hold out any hope?



I’m also waiting on a 200 point SSR from 2/28!!! Just crazy.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Well it's official, I have a real patience problem. 

I just put out another offer while still waiting on my little 50 point VGF contract to go through ROFR.


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> I’m also waiting on a 200 point SSR from 2/28!!! Just crazy.


Have you called Disney to ask?  I saw somewhere on a thread you can call them but I’m not sure if that is a wise idea or would be like poking the bear....


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> Have you called Disney to ask?  I saw somewhere on a thread you can call them but I’m not sure if that is a wise idea or would be like poking the bear....



I did, actually, on Friday. They told me that there’s still no decision on it!! I don’t get it.


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> I did, actually, on Friday. They told me that there’s still no decision on it!! I don’t get it.


Hmmmm.  Now I feel like I should call them.  What info do I need to give them?


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> Hmmmm.  Now I feel like I should call them.  What info do I need to give them?



Doesn’t hurt to try! Just the contract number! Good luck, please let me know what happens. They were very nice!!


----------



## PamTimMN

PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17, passed 4/12

Got lucky! Let’s put our ears on and go! Thanks to team at Dis Unplugged and everyone at the Time Share store for your help!


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> Doesn’t hurt to try! Just the contract number! Good luck, please let me know what happens. They were very nice!!



So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RussellandCo said:


> So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.


Well, congratulations!

It sounds like you might have to deal with some annoyance with your broker but at least you passed!


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.



That’s wonderful!!! Congrats!! Happy you got an answer!!! I’m itching to call back now!!! That’s crazy DVC Resale has no info. They are also my agent. They told me they couldn’t contact them as well!!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> Well it's official, I have a real patience problem.
> 
> I just put out another offer while still waiting on my little 50 point VGF contract to go through ROFR.



Sounds like deep down you really just want 100 points


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.



I got a rude person who pretty much brushed me off. Said she couldn’t help me because i’m the buyer. Said Disney has up till closing to decide. Said my title company will let me know when a decision is made. I’ll call back.


----------



## Disney Doc07

mrsap said:


> DAY 45!!!!!!!!!  This is just ridiculous now.


I'm at day 40 as well, I've given up all hope of it passing ROFR but I am afraid to put another bid in until I know for sure


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> I got a rude person who pretty much brushed me off. Said she couldn’t help me because i’m the buyer. Said Disney has up till closing to decide. Said my title company will let me know when a decision is made. I’ll call back.


You called them back this afternoon?  Ohhh yeah.  I would nicely pick up the phone again and get a different person.  It would not phase me one bit to bother them again today.  Let us know if you call back again.


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> You called them back this afternoon?  Ohhh yeah.  I would nicely pick up the phone again and get a different person.  It would not phase me one bit to bother them again today.  Let us know if you call back again.



I’m debating if I should wait till tomorrow. I know the woman I spoke to last week, (who was SO helpful), said there was only a handful of CM’s in that department.


----------



## DisneynBison

mrsap said:


> said there was only a handful of CM’s in that department.



and a monkey you can't forget the drunk monkey..........


----------



## Katie L

RussellandCo said:


> So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.



We are using DVC resale too. I've been quietly patient but if we get to 40 days I might say something... Day 32


----------



## princessbride6205

RamblinWreck said:


> Well it's official, I have a real patience problem.
> 
> I just put out another offer while still waiting on my little 50 point VGF contract to go through ROFR.


Another one?!  I suppose once you got used to the idea of possibly having 2 pass, why not go for it? I assume another VGF offer?
Hoping to add my next bid to this thread shortly.


----------



## DougEMG

mrsap said:


> DAY 45!!!!!!!!!  This is just ridiculous now.



Taking longer to ROFR is yet another tactic to make resale look unattractive.  Wonder what the maximum length of time DVC could take it to?


----------



## mrsap

DougEMG said:


> Taking longer to ROFR is yet another tactic to make resale look unattractive.  Wonder what the maximum length of time DVC could take it to?



They told me today they have until the closing date to decide!!!! I’m over it.


----------



## The Jackal

mrsap said:


> They told me today they have until the closing date to decide!!!! I’m over it.


Just need quick closing dates, just give them the 30 days and get it closed. Then no more 45+ day ROFR’s. I understand that  some have delayed closings due to people having reservations. I personally think this is wrong. Either sell it and don’t make a reservation or go to your reservation then when you get back put it up for sale. I think if they can’t close in 30-60 days the contract is worth $10 a point less than others, because you can’t use it.  I would never buy one.


----------



## mrsap

The Jackal said:


> Just need quick closing dates, just give them the 30 days and get it closed. Then no more 45+ day ROFR’s. I understand that  some have delayed closings due to people having reservations. I personally think this is wrong. Either sell it and don’t make a reservation or go to your reservation then when you get back put it up for sale. I think if they can’t close in 30-60 days the contract is worth $10 a point less than others, because you can’t use it.  I would never buy one.



I wasn’t told we were having a delayed closing, so I’m not aware of this.


----------



## Iestyn5150

mrsap said:


> I wasn’t told we were having a delayed closing, so I’m not aware of this.



Here’s a theory for you. Before I put my offer in on the current contract I have in ROFR I asked my broker if there was a closing date on it, to which I was told no. Then when I had my contract through to sign it had a long closing date on it. I think the brokers are just giving Disney Carte Blanche on everything because they don’t want to annoy them.


----------



## EDiQ

Hi everyone, newbie here.  Impatiently waiting but this thread helps, I really hope we don't get to 30+ days!!

EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 4/11


----------



## mrsap

Iestyn5150 said:


> Here’s a theory for you. Before I put my offer in on the current contract I have in ROFR I asked my broker if there was a closing date on it, to which I was told no. Then when I had my contract through to sign it had a long closing date on it. I think the brokers are just giving Disney Carte Blanche on everything because they don’t want to annoy them.



Ugh. I don’t know. I’m fine with whatever  you guys think. I honestly am at the point that I just want to move on!!!

DAY 46


----------



## chehan

mrsap said:


> DAY 46



This is insanity! Hope they cut you loose soon.


----------



## lovin'fl

For folks who have listed contracts for sale....when you contact broker how long until your contract lists on their website?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Here’s a theory for you. Before I put my offer in on the current contract I have in ROFR I asked my broker if there was a closing date on it, to which I was told no. Then when I had my contract through to sign it had a long closing date on it. I think the brokers are just giving Disney Carte Blanche on everything because they don’t want to annoy them.


Probably.

The thing is, I kind of do want to annoy them. So I'm looking forward to seeing what I can get my broker to do the next time I put a contract through.


----------



## TexasChick123

lovin'fl said:


> For folks who have listed contracts for sale....when you contact broker how long until your contract lists on their website?



It took mine almost a week when I listed it last year. They have to get confirmation from Disney that you own it and on the number of vacation points available in each year.


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> So I called them.  Spoke to Dabne??  She looked it up and said they received the paperwork on 4/5.  They waived their ROFR rights and issued an estoppel.  However, DVC Resale has no account that anything has happened since they submit this to ROFR.  So, now what?  DVC Resale says they cannot contact them by phone any longer so they were going to send an email today and also contact the title company and see if they had further information from Disney.



So I just spoke to the same person you did yesterday and she told me she couldn’t help me because my name is not on the contract. I just wrote to my broker. I’m just so fed up at this point.


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> So I just spoke to the same person you did yesterday and she told me she couldn’t help me because my name is not on the contract. I just wrote to my broker. I’m just so fed up at this point.



When is your closing date? Sorry if you mentioned this earlier and I missed it. :/


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> So I just spoke to the same person you did yesterday and she told me she couldn’t help me because my name is not on the contract. I just wrote to my broker. I’m just so fed up at this point.


I assume you have an electronic copy of your contract. It does have your name on it, correct?

Maybe they're getting your contract mixed up with someone else's somehow.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> When is your closing date? Sorry if you mentioned this earlier and I missed it. :/



Says May 22



RamblinWreck said:


> I assume you have an electronic copy of your contract. It does have your name on it, correct?
> 
> Maybe they're getting your contract mixed up with someone else's somehow.



I think what she means is I am not the seller, so she cannot help me.


----------



## Shannon G.

I got basically the same thing when I called this morning.  She wasn’t rude, but told me she couldn’t help me since I was the buyer.  I told her it’s been 34 days, and she said because of the volume, it’s taking a bit longer and my broker would notify me when there was a decision.


----------



## RussellandCo

And the saga continues..... Our broker emailed Disney yesterday.  Received a response today that no decision had been made on our offer.  So, given the fact that they told me yesterday they had waived their ROFR I called them back.  Now they tell me it is on the buy back list and our broker will be notified soon.  What the heck?!?!?!  We already own direct.  I am highly unimpressed with Disney and the resale side with this transaction.  So now, I am on hold for a manager.... because, yeah.  Not cool Disney.  Not cool.


----------



## TexasChick123

All of this is very disconcerting to me as a current owner who plans to sell a contract in the fall. I don’t think there is a large backlog. Contracts seem to be selling at the same pace as before. More than anything, it seems like they’ve cut staff. Typical corporate BS. Cut staff, and have 1 person do the work of 3. But hey, at least they’re spending less on staff and making more money which is the most important thing right?!? 

I cannot wait until this Terri Schultz person moves on. I’ve yet to see a single positive improvement since she became the VP.


----------



## RamblinWreck

TexasChick123 said:


> All of this is very disconcerting to me as a current owner who plans to sell a contract in the fall. I don’t think there is a large backlog. Contracts seem to be selling at the same pace as before. More than anything, it seems like they’ve cut staff. Typical corporate BS. Cut staff, and have 1 person do the work of 3. But hey, at least they’re spending less on staff and making more money which is the most important thing right?!?
> 
> I cannot wait until this Terri Schultz person moves on. I’ve yet to see a single positive improvement since she became the VP.


That's been my assumption as well. The backlog excuse is either a lie, or they have cut/reallocated staff. It's not as if there are more resale contracts going through right now than there were in the frenzy leading up to January 19th. And almost none of those contracts took as long as these ones are taking.


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> And the saga continues..... Our broker emailed Disney yesterday.  Received a response today that no decision had been made on our offer.  So, given the fact that they told me yesterday they had waived their ROFR I called them back.  Now they tell me it is on the buy back list and our broker will be notified soon.  What the heck?!?!?!  We already own direct.  I am highly unimpressed with Disney and the resale side with this transaction.  So now, I am on hold for a manager.... because, yeah.  Not cool Disney.  Not cool.



O M G


----------



## TexasChick123

RussellandCo said:


> And the saga continues..... Our broker emailed Disney yesterday.  Received a response today that no decision had been made on our offer.  So, given the fact that they told me yesterday they had waived their ROFR I called them back.  Now they tell me it is on the buy back list and our broker will be notified soon.  What the heck?!?!?!  We already own direct.  I am highly unimpressed with Disney and the resale side with this transaction.  So now, I am on hold for a manager.... because, yeah.  Not cool Disney.  Not cool.



Wow.  Does anyone over there have any idea what is going on, or are they all running around like chickens with their heads cut off?


----------



## Dan1

Hello Friends.

First of three:  Dan1---$155-$12737-75-PVB-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/23, passed 4/3

Very excited.....Poly's always been the crown jewel for us of DVC resorts....stayed there once for two nights for cash a few years ago.


----------



## RussellandCo

Has anyone ever spoken to Terri Schultz?  Because maybe today is the day.....


----------



## Dan1

Hello Friends

Dan1---$115-$19115-150-AKV-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18

Note: While the Date sent was March 18th, when I called late last week on the status the girl stated that while, yes, they received it on that date it was not sent to the folks who actually make the ROFR decision until more than a week later on March 26th.


----------



## Dan1

Hello Friends

Last one:

Dan1---$97-$17195-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14

Yes, we are spreading around at the resorts we want to stay at. Had to make the tough for us call to not buy at resorts with the dreaded 2042 expiration date.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

We're on day 49. This has honestly put me off buying at all.... I love Disney but this is unacceptable.


----------



## Katie L

LynzyLady2019 said:


> We're on day 49. This has honestly put me off buying at all.... I love Disney but this is unacceptable.



I'm feeling this also.


----------



## Dan1

LynzyLady2019 said:


> We're on day 49. This has honestly put me off buying at all.... I love Disney but this is unacceptable.



Not to excuse Disney at all, did they say if they actually sent your contract to the ROFR folks on the same day your broker sent the contract to Disney? For our AKL contract they (Disney) waited 8 days before they sent it to the ROFR folks. Sure, that means that the 'traditional' 30 day informal clock starts ticking for us 8 days later. Could be good to know (why, I don't know).


----------



## mrsap

LynzyLady2019 said:


> We're on day 49. This has honestly put me off buying at all.... I love Disney but this is unacceptable.



WOW. Just terrible.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> Not to excuse Disney at all, did they say if they actually sent your contract to the ROFR folks on the same day your broker sent the contract to Disney? For our AKL contract they (Disney) waited 8 days before they sent it to the ROFR folks. Sure, that means that the 'traditional' 30 day informal clock starts ticking for us 8 days later. Could be good to know (why, I don't know).


This is just even more reason to make sure your contract only gives Disney the minimum 30 days that they require. If the people who receive your contract wait 8 days before sending it along to the ROFR people, that becomes their problem instead of yours. Instead of you now likely having to wait an extra 8 more days, now Disney only has 22 days to make a decision on your contract.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> I'm feeling this also.


I'm feeling similarly. It just feels like Disney is abusing the process at this point, for whatever reason.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Dan1 said:


> Not to excuse Disney at all, did they say if they actually sent your contract to the ROFR folks on the same day your broker sent the contract to Disney? For our AKL contract they (Disney) waited 8 days before they sent it to the ROFR folks. Sure, that means that the 'traditional' 30 day informal clock starts ticking for us 8 days later. Could be good to know (why, I don't know).


Disney didn't send to the ROFR dept for over a month.  We submitted on 2/26 and they said they sent it over on 4/3, so several days after our 30 days was passed. 
That is still Disney proper though, the broker sent it over very timely.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

RamblinWreck said:


> This is just even more reason to make sure your contract only gives Disney the minimum 30 days that they require. If the people who receive your contract wait 8 days before sending it along to the ROFR people, that becomes their problem instead of yours. Instead of you now likely having to wait an extra 8 more days, now Disney only has 22 days to make a decision on your contract.


Yes, I will ask about this next time for sure. We were not supposed to have any kind of delayed closing but they wrote a closing date 3 months out and the way they phrased it actually makes it a soft closing date so Disney doesn't even have to hold to that.


----------



## Dan1

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Disney didn't send to the ROFR dept for over a month.  We submitted on 2/26 and they said they sent it over on 4/3, so several days after our 30 days was passed.
> That is still Disney proper though, the broker sent it over very timely.



Wow. Speachless. What's the closing date per the contract supposed to be? Have you had your broker 'talk' to Disney about this (and how they really owe it to you to just rubber stamp ROFR PASS on your contract to make up for your inconvenience)?


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm feeling similarly. It just feels like Disney is abusing the process at this point, for whatever reason.



We go to Disney in ten days. If we pass we would immediately be buying APs (-$1600). We have minimum two trips we would take over the next ten months... That is thousands of dollars we would spend... Sure DVC is operating in a silo that doesn't care about parks hitting their numbers - but they should. 

We would have between tempted by Riviera without the resale restrictions... Am I that abnormal? I have limited vacation dollars and I'm willing to allocate quite a few to Disney. But that could change. And this bad taste in my mouth makes me question how much I want to give them.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Dan1 said:


> Wow. Speachless. What's the closing date per the contract supposed to be? Have you had your broker 'talk' to Disney about this (and how they really owe it to you to just rubber stamp ROFR PASS on your contract to make up for your inconvenience)?


The closing date is 5/22 (I didn't know this was something I should question), so I think that is why they are taking their sweet time.  Would that even work? I assume Disney doesn't really care about my inconvenience or the emotional frustration of this process.


----------



## mrsap

LynzyLady2019 said:


> The closing date is 5/22 (I didn't know this was something I should question), so I think that is why they are taking their sweet time.  Would that even work? I assume Disney doesn't really care about my inconvenience or the emotional frustration of this process.



Mine also says 5/22.


----------



## RussellandCo

I had a long conversation with Jennifer James who is the senior executive in contracts.  We spoke clearly about boundaries and guidelines and ethics with regards to tying up people’s money and time indefinitely.  She knows our displeasure.  She also knows we are direct owners as well and, if I’m being fair, that experience was less than desirable as well.  She shared that every co tract goes through a process of 2 eyes before it is stamped.  Ours has currently gone through the first process and been marked to buy back.  It is in the middle of the 2nd stage.  I emphatically, in a very nice manner, expressed that, given our experiences, it would not behoove them to buy this back after such an extended period of time.  She did state that they typically don’t decision contracts until about 3 weeks before the set closing date.  I expressed that I would be escalating this issue up the food chain to Terri Schultz.  Terri is already aware of the previous experiences we have had.  Jennifer indicated she was going to see what she could do to speed up this process for us.


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> I had a long conversation with Jennifer James who is the senior executive in contracts.  We spoke clearly about boundaries and guidelines and ethics with regards to tying up people’s money and time indefinitely.  She knows our displeasure.  She also knows we are direct owners as well and, if I’m being fair, that experience was less than desirable as well.  She shared that every co tract goes through a process of 2 eyes before it is stamped.  Ours has currently gone through the first process and been marked to buy back.  It is in the middle of the 2nd stage.  I emphatically, in a very nice manner, expressed that, given our experiences, it would not behoove them to buy this back after such an extended period of time.  She did state that they typically don’t decision contracts until about 3 weeks before the set closing date.  I expressed that I would be escalating this issue up the food chain to Terri Schultz.  Terri is already aware of the previous experiences we have had.  Jennifer indicated she was going to see what she could do to speed up this process for us.



I’m happy you shared your concerns and talked to someone. It’s inexcusable!!!!!! I should probably call. Did you call the same Disney number?


----------



## LynzyLady2019

RussellandCo said:


> I had a long conversation with Jennifer James who is the senior executive in contracts.  We spoke clearly about boundaries and guidelines and ethics with regards to tying up people’s money and time indefinitely.  She knows our displeasure.  She also knows we are direct owners as well and, if I’m being fair, that experience was less than desirable as well.  She shared that every co tract goes through a process of 2 eyes before it is stamped.  Ours has currently gone through the first process and been marked to buy back.  It is in the middle of the 2nd stage.  I emphatically, in a very nice manner, expressed that, given our experiences, it would not behoove them to buy this back after such an extended period of time.  She did state that they typically don’t decision contracts until about 3 weeks before the set closing date.  I expressed that I would be escalating this issue up the food chain to Terri Schultz.  Terri is already aware of the previous experiences we have had.  Jennifer indicated she was going to see what she could do to speed up this process for us.


Would you be comfortable sharing what your experience was when you purchased direct?


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Katie L said:


> We go to Disney in ten days. If we pass we would immediately be buying APs (-$1600). We have minimum two trips we would take over the next ten months... That is thousands of dollars we would spend... Sure DVC is operating in a silo that doesn't care about parks hitting their numbers - but they should.
> 
> We would have between tempted by Riviera without the resale restrictions... Am I that abnormal? I have limited vacation dollars and I'm willing to allocate quite a few to Disney. But that could change. And this bad taste in my mouth makes me question how much I want to give them.



The truth is that if they take your contract, it's (unfortunately) because someone else is about to pay a much higher price for those points directly to Disney. So really they are trading your spend for someone else's.. who will be spending quite a bit more.

In a perfect world, everyone would be making informed purchases and only paying market value, which would remove the temptation for Disney to exercise ROFR. But reality is we as resale buyers have to understand that this is what we are getting ourselves into... that the DVC contracts team has no obligation nor motivation to make the re-seller's life easier (we have competing priorities) and that Disney will act in the best interest of their financial goals as a company as well as their existing owners (this one is more debatable).

It really stinks that they can take so much time before making the final decision to purchase, but from their standpoint it would be foolish for them not to take all the time that they need. Others have suggested working with the resale broker to encourage a tighter timeline from Disney. I'd be curious to see how that works out, but something tells me there's a reason it's not already common practice.


----------



## Dan1

I checked the purchase / sale agreement for the two contracts that remain outstanding. Both have the closing date two months from the contract date.  This doesn't seem too unreasonable. Yet, I'm curious if this (two month DVC closing window) is a requirement by Disney or specific to our broker (who we really, really like). How far out are other's closing date?


----------



## Dan1

LynzyLady2019 said:


> The closing date is 5/22 (I didn't know this was something I should question), so I think that is why they are taking their sweet time.  Would that even work? I assume Disney doesn't really care about my inconvenience or the emotional frustration of this process.


So that would make almost 3 months form contract date to closing date, is that right?  Ours have been 2 months out from our broker.


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> I checked the purchase / sale agreement for the two contracts that remain outstanding. Both have the closing date two months from the contract date.  This doesn't seem too unreasonable. Yet, I'm curious if this (two month DVC closing window) is a requirement by Disney or specific to our broker (who we really, really like). How far out are other's closing date?



ours is 2 months from contract sign date.


----------



## Hjs33

RussellandCo said:


> I had a long conversation with Jennifer James who is the senior executive in contracts.  We spoke clearly about boundaries and guidelines and ethics with regards to tying up people’s money and time indefinitely.  She knows our displeasure.  She also knows we are direct owners as well and, if I’m being fair, that experience was less than desirable as well.  She shared that every co tract goes through a process of 2 eyes before it is stamped.  Ours has currently gone through the first process and been marked to buy back.  It is in the middle of the 2nd stage.  I emphatically, in a very nice manner, expressed that, given our experiences, it would not behoove them to buy this back after such an extended period of time.  She did state that they typically don’t decision contracts until about 3 weeks before the set closing date.  I expressed that I would be escalating this issue up the food chain to Terri Schultz.  Terri is already aware of the previous experiences we have had.  Jennifer indicated she was going to see what she could do to speed up this process for us.




3 weeks before close!!!  I have a delayed close of 6/29.  I didn’t mind since we had just gotten back from Disney and wouldn’t use them right away.  But if it’s going to be 3 weeks before close that will put me over 60 days from 4/4 when it was submitted. I’ll get the contract at the same time, but if they end up taking it I’m going to be pissed that I wasn’t bidding on other contracts.

Anyway wouldn’t it makes sense for them to take it sooner than later?  That way people like me could bid on more contracts and possibly give them more contracts to possibly take and direct sale at a good profit?


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Dan1 said:


> So that would make almost 3 months form contract date to closing date, is that right?  Ours have been 2 months out from our broker.


Right, this is our first attempt at buying DVC and I didn't realize that was something I should push back on. Which broker are you using?


----------



## arminnie

I am listing a contract (as of today) with a reservation with a checkout date about 60 days from now.  I've waited for months to list it because it just seemed odd to list something that couldn't be used.  I figured 60 days was reasonable.  It will take some time to get it listed, some time to negotiate an offer, and then the wait times for ROFR and closing.  I would consider it a miracle if all of that happens even in 60 days.


----------



## Jelly563

Just be objective and remember, you buy resale for the reduced rate. The process takes some time (sometimes longer). I hate to wait as much as the next person but if you need your contract fast, then maybe you should consider direct. Ten pages of the same dialog should reinforce this. If you cant wait, resale is not for u.


----------



## carli_h

We’re day 25 today and 3 weeks before close is May 16th. It could be a long wait if this is the case. Frustrating as we’re planning on a 2020 visit as dvc members and thought that things would go a bit quicker post Jan 19th contracts.


----------



## carli_h

Jelly563 said:


> Just be objective and remember, you buy resale for the reduced rate. The process takes some time (sometimes longer). I hate to wait as much as the next person but if you need your contract fast, then maybe you should consider direct. Ten pages of the same dialog should reinforce this. If you cant wait, resale is not for u.



The guidelines many brokers were working to has changed and many offered before this change. These 10+ pages are from April. The working practices changed in March and many offers were made in Feb.


----------



## jonesmatNY

I read on DVC News that Disney has made a change to Membership Agreements that will allow them greater flexibility with use year points.  So if they have a direct wait list for 100 points at BLT and the person wants April, Disney would have to ROFR a contract for April use year.  Under the new guidelines Disney can ROFR any contract and change the use year.  So perhaps this recent change has just added some time into the process to sort out everything and insure they review their wait lists?  Apparently this change came about around March 8 for most of the DVC Resorts.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> I checked the purchase / sale agreement for the two contracts that remain outstanding. Both have the closing date two months from the contract date.  This doesn't seem too unreasonable. Yet, I'm curious if this (two month DVC closing window) is a requirement by Disney or specific to our broker (who we really, really like). How far out are other's closing date?


It seems to be industry standard, but the official Disney requirement is only 30 days. Once you send a contract to them, though, they are allowed to take all the way up until your closing date to make a decision.

I would argue that, given Disney's newfound propensity to take significantly longer than 30 days upon receipt of a contract, there is no defensible reason to put the closing date 60 days out. You are just enabling Disney's bad behavior. And it could probably be argued that the brokers are not serving their clients (the sellers and buyers) very well by allowing the closing process to be dragged out up to a month longer than it needs to be.


----------



## TexasChick123

I think the only thing you can do as a buyer going forward is pay extra close attention to the closing date in the contract. I know one broker told me Disney refuses to accept any contract with a closing date less than 60 days out. I would just make sure your closing date is only 60 days out as that’s the best it is going to be.   It would also be wise to decide if this extra time they’re taking is worth it to you to buy resale. If I could get a good deal, it would be worth it to me, but that’s a personal decision.

I’m guessing a lot of the frustration expressed on here is because they are changing course on notification times. FWIW, I would be incredibly angry and frustrated too as I am very impatient. My advice is to take a deep breath and try to focus on something else going on. If you decide to offer again should any of these get taken, now you know the rules have changed. I am sorry that y’all are the guinea pigs on this change. It is just plain selfish that they’re taking this long so they don’t have to pony up the money sooner.


----------



## RamblinWreck

TexasChick123 said:


> I think the only thing you can do as a buyer going forward is pay extra close attention to the closing date in the contract. I know one broker told me Disney refuses to accept any contract with a closing date less than 60 days out. I would just make sure your closing date is only 60 days out as that’s the best it is going to be.   It would also be wise to decide if this extra time they’re taking is worth it to you to buy resale. If I could get a good deal, it would be worth it to me, but that’s a personal decision.
> 
> I’m guessing a lot of the frustration expressed on here is because they are changing course on notification times. FWIW, I would be incredibly angry and frustrated too as I am very impatient. My advice is to take a deep breath and try to focus on something else going on. If you decide to offer again should any of these get taken, now you know the rules have changed. I am sorry that y’all are the guinea pigs on this change. It is just plain selfish that they’re taking this long so they don’t have to pony up the money sooner.


Thanks for the info on what the broker said. I hesitate to just take him at his word, since someone here posted the actual guidelines that say that Disney only requires 30 days. Based on the below, I don't think Disney has the option to tell you 30 days isn't good enough, even if they'd prefer 60 days. But I will be interested to see how it plays out whenever I put another contract through and put my foot down on only giving Disney the minimum required time.


----------



## arminnie

For the person who asked sellers how long it took for a listing to show up on the website.

I listed with the Timeshare Store yesterday afternoon, and it was on their website in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Katie L

Jelly563 said:


> Just be objective and remember, you buy resale for the reduced rate. The process takes some time (sometimes longer). I hate to wait as much as the next person but if you need your contract fast, then maybe you should consider direct. Ten pages of the same dialog should reinforce this. If you cant wait, resale is not for u.



It is not about patience. It is about the opacity. If you are going to change the rules or expectations - let us know what the new rules are. I feel just as badly for sellers who need to get their funds. And brokers who I am sure are fielding a lot more angry customers.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16

This is our third attempt this year. We had one taken in the frenzy to get the contract submitted before the restriction changes. That one was 120 points at AKL for $113/point, no points until October 2020. I was shocked they took it. 

We had one pass 4 weeks ago today. 160 points at AKL for $100/point, with 122 points in 2019. Unfortunately the sale was just cancelled as it did not have a clear title. 

So on to our third attempt. Boardwalk is our home and our love, we currently have 50 points there, so hoping this goes through, and these other ones just got us to where our heart is anyway. I'm hoping it passes but very nervous based on the price. We offered full asking price on it, I was shocked how low it was listed at.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Things I wish I had known before buying resale:

1) buyer can choose title agency if paying closing costs. The emails from the broker refer to “ the agency we use”.   Never even knew there was a choice until I made an offer with another broker and read more threads here. Fortunately, Magic vacation title worked out ok for us.
2) I would push for a closing date no more than 60 days out. For an offer made 3/8, the broker and/or title company chose a settlement date of “by 5/28”.  That is a long time to potentially be left in limbo with ROFR or an unmotivated seller. 
3) I would wait to wire the final balance until notified by the title agency that sellers closing docs had been received. We naively wired money beforehand. Fortunately, the sellers returned closing docs within a week. But our entire balance and deposit could have been tied up until 5/28 if the sellers had dragged their feet or backed out.


----------



## Shannon G.

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16
> 
> This is our third attempt this year. We had one taken in the frenzy to get the contract submitted before the restriction changes. That one was 120 points at AKL for $113/point, no points until October 2020. I was shocked they took it.
> 
> We had one pass 4 weeks ago today. 160 points at AKL for $100/point, with 122 points in 2019. Unfortunately the sale was just cancelled as it did not have a clear title.
> 
> So on to our third attempt. Boardwalk is our home and our love, we currently have 50 points there, so hoping this goes through, and these other ones just got us to where our heart is anyway. I'm hoping it passes but very nervous based on the price. We offered full asking price on it, I was shocked how low it was listed at.



Best of luck!  I’m currently waiting on an answer for 150 pt BWV contract, also at $115 ppt. I’m on day 34.


----------



## jamie3631

Yikes. Those longs waits are killer! Hopefully this time goes quick for me, and you get an answer soon! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dan1

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16
> 
> We had one pass 4 weeks ago today. 160 points at AKL for $100/point, with 122 points in 2019. Unfortunately the sale was just cancelled as it did not have a clear title.



Jamie,
What does it mean 'not have a clear title' and why could it not have been resolved so your purchase could still go through?

Thanks for the clarity and sharing your experience (in case it happens to me in the future).


----------



## RamblinWreck

One thing I'm realizing as I'm analyzing the long-term costs of DVC ownership (on a net-present-value basis) is that the initial purchase price is a pretty insignificant factor in the grand scheme of things.

I've been running calculations on Grand Floridian contracts and realizing that  a 6% increase in initial purchase price only results in a 2% increase in the net-present-value of my "per trip" lodging expenses. Paying the direct price at GF ($245 per point) is a huge increase over say, paying $160 per point, which raises the "per trip" cost by 18%. But I think I'm going to rethink my whole "bargain shopping" mindset because at the end of the day, the hassle you go through in likely having some contracts taken in ROFR and in negotiating with sellers to save $10 per point just doesn't save you very much. It might be worth it for a 2% savings to some, but I'm starting to rethink whether or not it is for me.

It also kind of feels crappy when I score a sweet deal, and that really just turns into me helping Disney make a few extra bucks. Like they have me doing unpaid work for them.


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> It also kind of feels crappy when I score a sweet deal, and that really just turns into me helping Disney make a few extra bucks. Like they have me doing unpaid work for them.



For me, what feels crappy on having a contract taken through ROFR is not the time we had to wait to find this out but the number of other sweet deals which I could not try to get during the waiting period.  So, this time I've stopped looking as the various DVC broker sites until / if either of the two current outstanding contracts come back taken.


----------



## jamie3631

Dan1 said:


> Jamie,
> What does it mean 'not have a clear title' and why could it not have been resolved so your purchase could still go through?
> 
> Thanks for the clarity and sharing your experience (in case it happens to me in the future).




This one was our fourth attempt in the past 2 years, and honestly the first time I have ever heard of this happening! Apparently the seller had two DVC contracts. He signed one over to his son in a quit claim deed. Well, he signed the wrong title over to his son. This should have been an easy fix, but to further complicate matters apparently something must have happened to the son as the seller had Power of Attorney for his son. The POA was not properly executed so the title company could not accept it. I was told that this would take anywhere from 6 months to 2 years to fix as it has to go through the courts! Needless to say I was not going to wait. I had never heard of this happening before, and was so shocked, as I just assumed once you pass ROFR that it's pretty much clear sailing from there, i'ts just a question of how quickly the process goes, not whether it will still go. I was so disappointed because it was a steal of a deal.


----------



## disneygirl281

Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/16

We passed today!!

So sorry to those with the ridiculously long waits and good luck to everyone!


----------



## jamie3631

disneygirl281 said:


> Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/16
> 
> We passed today!!
> 
> So sorry to those with the ridiculously long waits and good luck to everyone!




Congratulations! Great contract!


----------



## RussellandCo

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Would you be comfortable sharing what your experience was when you purchased direct?



Is there a way to private message you?  I don’t mind sharing I just don’t want to flame them in a public forum.  Although, they are keenly aware they screwed up big time.


----------



## Katie L

RussellandCo said:


> Is there a way to private message you?  I don’t mind sharing I just don’t want to flame them in a public forum.  Although, they are keenly aware they screwed up big time.



You have to post a certain number of times to get PM privileges so keep posting! Then PM me the story.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> One thing I'm realizing as I'm analyzing the long-term costs of DVC ownership (on a net-present-value basis) is that the initial purchase price is a pretty insignificant factor in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I've been running calculations on Grand Floridian contracts and realizing that  a 6% increase in initial purchase price only results in a 2% increase in the net-present-value of my "per trip" lodging expenses. Paying the direct price at GF ($245 per point) is a huge increase over say, paying $160 per point, which raises the "per trip" cost by 18%. But I think I'm going to rethink my whole "bargain shopping" mindset because at the end of the day, the hassle you go through in likely having some contracts taken in ROFR and in negotiating with sellers to save $10 per point just doesn't save you very much. It might be worth it for a 2% savings to some, but I'm starting to rethink whether or not it is for me.



This is a good point and it's absolutely true, especially so for the newer resorts with 40+ years left on the contacts.

The issue for me is I refuse to finance a single penny of this purchase, and so my available capital is very finite, leading me to negotiate as hard as i can.


----------



## PamTimMN

PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/17, passed 4/12


----------



## Hjs33

jamie3631 said:


> Congratulations! Great contract!



Congrats!  I sent my VGF a few days after you so hopefully I’ll also hear soon.

If you don’t mind me asking, what was your closing date on your contract?


----------



## PamTimMN

Hjs33 said:


> Congrats!  I sent my VGF a few days after you so hopefully I’ll also hear soon.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, what was your closing date on your contract?


Our closing is scheduled between June 6 and June 24. Thanks for the reply and hoping  it goes ok for you!


----------



## disneygirl281

Hjs33 said:


> Congrats!  I sent my VGF a few days after you so hopefully I’ll also hear soon.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, what was your closing date on your contract?



The date on our contract to tentatively close is 6/10/19.  Feeling very thankful it passed in 2 weeks! Good luck with your VGF!


----------



## disneygirl281

jamie3631 said:


> Congratulations! Great contract!



Thank you!!


----------



## Iestyn5150

PamTimMN said:


> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/17, passed 4/12



Whoa, great contract, well done!


----------



## Daisybell911

I think I lucked out on a closing date.  I signed my contract on 4/2, it was sent to ROFR on 4/3 and I have a closing date of 5/28.  56 days from start to finish so it is possible to have less than 60 days for closing.  I didn't negotiate that date but since we know it can be done, maybe you can request a closing date.  I hope that helps some buyer/sellers out there.

And its good to see the first decision for contracts sent in April.  Hopefully more folks who submitted in March will have answers soon.


----------



## Dan1

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Right, this is our first attempt at buying DVC and I didn't realize that was something I should push back on. Which broker are you using?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Disneykate605

PamTimMN said:


> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/17, passed 4/12



Congratulations! 
I'm waiting to hear on a BRV contract as well. I hope I hear soon...that it passes! The waiting is torture!


----------



## mrsap

DAY 47.............

Hi guys, I just wanted to update you all. I received a phone call back yesterday from Disney.  They told me they still do not have a decision on my contract... that contracts go through two stages, and mine has only gone to the first one. I’m assuming that means it’s being taken, but she would not tell me either way. However, she did tell me that they have been basing the speed of their  responses on ROFR based on contract closing dates. Because my contract closing date shows May 22, mine would go towards the bottom of the pile - where say somebody who has a closing date of May 1 would get more of a priority. She also mentioned they do have until the closing date to make a decision. I told her that timeframe is ridiculous and that having to wait almost 50 days to be told it was taken, is absolutely unacceptable. I told her not only am I a direct owner/buyer, but I am also a resale owner/buyer. I told her with my first resale contract one year ago, I heard I passed ROFR within 14 days and was closed within a timely fashion. This isn’t the same great experience that I had the first time around. She apologized and said she will voice my concerns to the proper people. So we’ll see. I hope they let me know by the weekend. I’m SO beyond over it.


----------



## Iestyn5150

mrsap said:


> DAY 47.............
> 
> Hi guys, I just wanted to update you all. I received a phone call back yesterday from Disney.  They told me they still do not have a decision on my contract... that contracts go through two stages, and mine has only gone to the first one. I’m assuming that means it’s being taken, but she would not tell me either way. However, she did tell me that they have been basing the speed of their  responses on ROFR based on contract closing dates. Because my contract closing date shows May 22, mine would go towards the bottom of the pile - where say somebody who has a closing date of May 1 would get more of a priority. She also mentioned they do have until the closing date to make a decision. I told her that timeframe is ridiculous and that having to wait almost 50 days to be told it was taken, is absolutely unacceptable. I told her not only am I a direct owner/buyer, but I am also a resale owner/buyer. I told her with my first resale contract one year ago, I heard I passed ROFR within 14 days and was closed within a timely fashion. This isn’t the same great experience that I had the first time around. She apologized and said she will voice my concerns to the proper people. So we’ll see. I hope they let me know by the weekend. I’m SO beyond over it.



Right, that’s black and white in my opinion. If Disney themselves are saying they have until the closing date to make a decision then the brokers must now start being honest and stop with the ‘30 days’ nonsense!


----------



## Katie L

Iestyn5150 said:


> Right, that’s black and white in my opinion. If Disney themselves are saying they have until the closing date to make a decision then the brokers must now start being honest and stop with the ‘30 days’ nonsense!



And set the close for 30 days.


----------



## lovin'fl

Iestyn5150 said:


> Right, that’s black and white in my opinion. If Disney themselves are saying they have until the closing date to make a decision then the brokers must now start being honest and stop with the ‘30 days’ nonsense!


And buyers (and sellers) should now ask for a closing date in the contract that is timely and acceptable to them.


----------



## mrsap

Iestyn5150 said:


> Right, that’s black and white in my opinion. If Disney themselves are saying they have until the closing date to make a decision then the brokers must now start being honest and stop with the ‘30 days’ nonsense!



They also need to let the brokers know these changes. I believe if they knew this was the case, they’d adjust closing dates accordingly.


----------



## Daisybell911

Out of curiosity where does it legally say that they will return a decision in 30 days?  I'm looking through my paperwork and can't find that verbiage.  Am I missing something or is "30 days" something that brokers say based on past history? I've always heard that it was a 30 day answer period but I'm starting to believe, thanks to the great info here, that that is just an Urban Legend. If that time frame isn't something that Disney is legally bound to, brokers need to stop saying it and need to say that Disney has up to the day of closing to make a decision.  Does it suck? Sure does but it is honest, transparent and takes away a good amount of anxiety and frustration on both the buyer and sellers part


----------



## mrsap

Daisybell911 said:


> Out of curiosity where does it legally say that they will return a decision in 30 days?  I'm looking through my paperwork and can't find that verbiage.  Am I missing something or is "30 days" something that brokers say based on past history? I've always heard that it was a 30 day answer period but I'm starting to believe, thanks to the great info here, that that is just an Urban Legend. If that time frame isn't something that Disney is legally bound to, brokers need to stop saying it and need to say that Disney has up to the day of closing to make a decision.  Does it suck? Sure does but it is honest, transparent and takes away a good amount of anxiety and frustration on both the buyer and sellers part



@RamblinWreck posted this yesterday

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...formatting-tool.3743908/page-14#post-60511675


----------



## Iestyn5150

Daisybell911 said:


> Out of curiosity where does it legally say that they will return a decision in 30 days?  I'm looking through my paperwork and can't find that verbiage.  Am I missing something or is "30 days" something that brokers say based on past history? I've always heard that it was a 30 day answer period but I'm starting to believe, thanks to the great info here, that that is just an Urban Legend. If that time frame isn't something that Disney is legally bound to, brokers need to stop saying it and need to say that Disney has up to the day of closing to make a decision.  Does it suck? Sure does but it is honest, transparent and takes away a good amount of anxiety and frustration on both the buyer and sellers part



There is no legal requirement for Disney to decide within 30 days. The only mention of 30 days anywhere is sellers have to give Disney at least 30 days before closure to make a decision. The 30 day window for them to decide is nonsense and has now been proven with Disney stating it!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Daisybell911 said:


> Out of curiosity where does it legally say that they will return a decision in 30 days?  I'm looking through my paperwork and can't find that verbiage.  Am I missing something or is "30 days" something that brokers say based on past history? I've always heard that it was a 30 day answer period but I'm starting to believe, thanks to the great info here, that that is just an Urban Legend. If that time frame isn't something that Disney is legally bound to, brokers need to stop saying it and need to say that Disney has up to the day of closing to make a decision.  Does it suck? Sure does but it is honest, transparent and takes away a good amount of anxiety and frustration on both the buyer and sellers part



Disney is not legally bound by the 30 days, its a myth. In the past it took roughly 30 days to get an answer. Legally Disney have until closing date to decide. I think that is the reason why brokers claim it takes 30 days, its based on past experience and not current.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Daisybell911 said:


> Out of curiosity where does it legally say that they will return a decision in 30 days?  I'm looking through my paperwork and can't find that verbiage.  Am I missing something or is "30 days" something that brokers say based on past history? I've always heard that it was a 30 day answer period but I'm starting to believe, thanks to the great info here, that that is just an Urban Legend. If that time frame isn't something that Disney is legally bound to, brokers need to stop saying it and need to say that Disney has up to the day of closing to make a decision.  Does it suck? Sure does but it is honest, transparent and takes away a good amount of anxiety and frustration on both the buyer and sellers part


They have up until the closing date.

However, you only have to send them the paperwork with at least 30 days left until closing. So in theory, if you sent the paperwork to them exactly 30 days before closing, they would only have 30 days to take action. Failure to take action would be considered the same as an ROFR waiver.


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> DAY 47.............
> 
> Hi guys, I just wanted to update you all. I received a phone call back yesterday from Disney.  They told me they still do not have a decision on my contract... that contracts go through two stages, and mine has only gone to the first one. I’m assuming that means it’s being taken, but she would not tell me either way. However, she did tell me that they have been basing the speed of their  responses on ROFR based on contract closing dates. Because my contract closing date shows May 22, mine would go towards the bottom of the pile - where say somebody who has a closing date of May 1 would get more of a priority. She also mentioned they do have until the closing date to make a decision. I told her that timeframe is ridiculous and that having to wait almost 50 days to be told it was taken, is absolutely unacceptable. I told her not only am I a direct owner/buyer, but I am also a resale owner/buyer. I told her with my first resale contract one year ago, I heard I passed ROFR within 14 days and was closed within a timely fashion. This isn’t the same great experience that I had the first time around. She apologized and said she will voice my concerns to the proper people. So we’ll see. I hope they let me know by the weekend. I’m SO beyond over it.


Awesome info.

So basically, there really is no reason to give them any more than the minimum required heads up. We really should stop doing them favors at our own expense.


----------



## Daisybell911

RamblinWreck said:


> They have up until the closing date.
> 
> However, you only have to send them the paperwork with at least 30 days left until closing. So in theory, if you sent the paperwork to them exactly 30 days before closing, they would only have 30 days to take action. Failure to take action would be considered the same as an ROFR waiver.



That’s exactly what I’m thinking. We were told wrong. They don’t have 30 days. It’s a myth that needs to stop. They have until closing which means closing dates need to be changed. And maybe, needs to become part of the negotiations because that is the only thing that will quicken the decision policy. Disney has proven it over and over again and has even said it to members who have called. 

I wouldnt even have a problem with it if there was truth from the beginning. I can deal with anything if I know the cards on the table. Tell me that I won’t know until date of close and then I can make an informed decision whether or not resale is a path I want to take. That’s probably what everyone wants.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Daisybell911 said:


> That’s exactly what I’m thinking. We were told wrong. They don’t have 30 days. It’s a myth that needs to stop. They have until closing which means closing dates need to be changed. And maybe, needs to become part of the negotiations because that is the only thing that will quicken the decision policy. Disney has proven it over and over again and has even said it to members who have called.
> 
> I wouldnt even have a problem with it if there was truth from the beginning. I can deal with anything if I know the cards on the table. Tell me that I won’t know until date of close and then I can make an informed decision whether or not resale is a path I want to take. That’s probably what everyone wants.


It's kind of a ridiculous policy if you think about it. If Disney were to take all the way up until the closing date to decide, and then they waive the contract on the day of your closing... how are you possibly going to close on that day? Whoever wrote that up wasn't thinking IMO. It seems like it would make WAY more sense to require that you give Disney 60 days heads up at minimum, and that if they don't make a decision with at least 30 days left to closing that it counts the same as a waiver.


----------



## Daisybell911

RamblinWreck said:


> It's kind of a ridiculous policy if you think about it. If Disney were to take all the way up until the closing date to decide, and then they waive the contract on the day of your closing... how are you possibly going to close on that day? Whoever wrote that up wasn't thinking IMO. It seems like it would make WAY more sense to require that you give Disney 60 days heads up at minimum, and that if they don't make a decision with at least 30 days left to closing that it counts the same as a waiver.




I agree 100% but there is this little clause in my contracts that covers that base:


So, in my instance, Disney could say yes on 5/28 and it automatically bumps my closing date to a max of 45 additional days.  Disney is still legally covered and all is well in their world.

As the old commercial used to say "Pretty sneaky, Sis!"


----------



## lovin'fl

The mouse is no chump. He covers his bases.


----------



## Daisybell911

lovin'fl said:


> The mouse is no chump. He covers his bases.


 
Truest statement of the day!!!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Newbie here but DVC veteran back to 1996!  We have purchased multiple times both direct and resale.  This is a little add on and we are currently at fifty one (51) days!  All Disney will tell me is that the broker sent in the Estoppel information in early April.  My broker has not returned the last several emails inquiring as to what is going on...  We don't feel the love anymore Disney - are you breaking up with us after 23 years?


----------



## Iestyn5150

Daisybell911 said:


> I agree 100% but there is this little clause in my contracts that covers that base:
> View attachment 395079
> 
> So, in my instance, Disney could say yes on 5/28 and it automatically bumps my closing date to a max of 45 additional days.  Disney is still legally covered and all is well in their world.
> 
> As the old commercial used to say "Pretty sneaky, Sis!"



My contract doesn’t have that little addition in it. That must have been added by your broker, not Disney.


----------



## Daisybell911

Iestyn5150 said:


> My contract doesn’t have that little addition in it. That must have been added by your broker, not Disney.



Probably but it makes sense. There’s no way we can get the decision and settle on the same day


----------



## DisneyOutsider

MICKIMINI said:


> We don't feel the love anymore Disney - are you breaking up with us after 23 years?



Unfortunately you're not the customer in this transaction for the DVC contracts office. They're serving the interest of DVD as a whole and we're just a collateral 3rd party. Try not to take it personally... I promise when you eventually get the contract you want it will be worth the savings.


----------



## denecarter

denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17

Good news... Disney hasn’t taken any Aulani contracts that we know of for a while now

Bad news... my stupid contract says it will close within 120 days of the effective date


----------



## jamie3631

denecarter said:


> denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17
> 
> Good news... Disney hasn’t taken any Aulani contracts that we know of for a while now
> 
> Bad news... my stupid contract says it will close within 120 days of the effective date




Wow I wonder why your broker gave so much time until closing? Well hopefully you get news soon, as I know typically Aulani passes, and I think they pass quickly! Good luck!


----------



## RamblinWreck

I officially have a new offer accepted!

Thus begins the push to put the closing date only 31 days out from when we send the contract to Disney....


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> I officially have a new offer accepted!
> 
> Thus begins the push to put the closing date only 31 days out from when we send the contract to Disney....



Good luck! What broker?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> Good luck! What broker?


DVC Resale Market


----------



## restjohn

restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17

Maybe $107 is the acceptance threshold for AKV...  Good luck to all of those with long waits, I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Iestyn5150

restjohn said:


> restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Maybe $107 is the acceptance threshold for AKV...  Good luck to all of those with long waits, I hope you hear something soon!



Gives me hope that my contact will pass in that case! Well done!


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1


PASSED!! 4/17


----------



## vanjust14

restjohn said:


> restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Maybe $107 is the acceptance threshold for AKV...  Good luck to all of those with long waits, I hope you hear something soon!



Congrats!  My fully loaded AKV contract passed at $107 too.  It's hard to to determine what to offer because my pocketbook wants the most savings but I also want a pass.  I went with the highest price per point I'd be ok with, and it worked in my favor.  I totally get though it could have gone the other way just as easily.


----------



## vanjust14

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> PASSED!! 4/17


Woohoo!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dan1

restjohn said:


> restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Maybe $107 is the acceptance threshold for AKV...  Good luck to all of those with long waits, I hope you hear something soon!



Congrats! And in two weeks!

Color me jealous.....here was mine.....submitted earlier.......higher price per point......still silence from the Mouse.

Dan1---$115-$19115-150-AKV-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

DisneyCowgirl---$105-$34485-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/18, 600/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/17

Just got the most exciting email telling me Disney waived ROFR. I had high hopes that they would waive as I'm paying a premium for the extended expiration date and Disney doesn't have to pay for that, but it's also a delayed closing, so I figured I'd be waiting a while to hear. Now I just have to hoard up all my cash between now and closing. Yikes!


----------



## aoconnor

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> PASSED!! 4/17



Congrats! Jealous... I am on the hunt for 50-80 at VGF but haven't found one at a good enough price (or at least loaded enough). I did this morning but someone else had already snatched it within minutes.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

RamblinWreck said:


> I officially have a new offer accepted!
> 
> Thus begins the push to put the closing date only 31 days out from when we send the contract to Disney....





RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> PASSED!! 4/17



New one also VGF?  Gonna grab some popcorn and watch this 31 day push to closing unfold!


----------



## RamblinWreck

GoofyCoaster said:


> New one also VGF?  Gonna grab some popcorn and watch this 31 day push to closing unfold!


Yep!

It’s also an April VGF. Hopefully my negotiations work out and also hopefully my will not murder me in my sleep.


----------



## restjohn

Dan1 said:


> Congrats! And in two weeks!
> 
> Color me jealous.....here was mine.....submitted earlier.......higher price per point......still silence from the Mouse.
> 
> Dan1---$115-$19115-150-AKV-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18



Seems like that should pass.  Our closing date was 60 days from 3/31, yours?  Hopefully you here something soon!


----------



## Dan1

restjohn said:


> Seems like that should pass.  Our closing date was 60 days from 3/31, yours?  Hopefully you here something soon!



Our closing is also 60 days .... May 18. 

Goes against what was quoted earlier in this thread that Disney now used closing date to determine who’s resale contract gets looked at first. 

Who do y’all know to get yours looked at before ours? 

(Kidding)
(sort of)

(ok ok, kidding)


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/17

Just heard this evening we passed! So excited to add BRV to our home resorts!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## vanjust14

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Just heard this evening we passed! So excited to add BRV to our home resorts!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Good deal, congratulations!


----------



## princessbride6205

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> PASSED!! 4/17


You made it! I knew you would! 

Congrats to everyone who has passed this week! Sorry to those still waiting - that was me last week in the 40-something day club. Mine was taken, but I've now got an offer accepted at our favorite resort, so maybe it was for the best. Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> Our closing is also 60 days .... May 18.
> 
> *Goes against what was quoted earlier in this thread that Disney now used closing date to determine who’s resale contract gets looked at first. *
> 
> Who do y’all know to get yours looked at before ours?
> 
> (Kidding)
> (sort of)
> 
> (ok ok, kidding)


I don't know that that's necessarily true.

For the people who have contracts that are initially "passed" in the first level of review, they should all go quickly. It's the ones that get sent to the second level that might sit around forever, depending on the closing date.


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't know that that's necessarily true.
> 
> For the people who have contracts that are initially "passed" in the first level of review, they should all go quickly. It's the ones that get sent to the second level that might sit around forever, depending on the closing date.



So why would my contract.....with $8 per point more for the same resort ......not get initially passed?

Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Daisybell911

Dan1 said:


> So why would my contract.....with $8 per point more for the same resort ......not get initially passed?
> 
> Makes absolutely no sense.



Maybe your use year is in demand. That’s all I can think.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Dan1 said:


> So why would my contract.....with $8 per point more for the same resort ......not get initially passed?
> 
> Makes absolutely no sense.



It would seem the whole ROFR process makes no sense! I’ve seen two AKL contracts pass in the last 24 hours, both at a lesser point price to my current offer. Logic would dictate mine should now also pass but I’m still filled with trepidation as to my fate!


----------



## jamie3631

Iestyn5150 said:


> It would seem the whole ROFR process makes no sense! I’ve seen two AKL contracts pass in the last 24 hours, both at a lesser point price to my current offer. Logic would dictate mine should now also pass but I’m still filled with trepidation as to my fate!



Honestly price is not the main factor, it is one of many things, including use year and unit number. I had an Animal Kingdom contract taken in February at $113/point. It is still by far the highest prices Animal Kingdom contract that has been taken this year. I tried again and had one pass 3 weeks later, at Animal Kingdom, for $100/point in early March. You will drive yourself crazy if you try to figure out the price logic, as I truly believe it is not based on price. I had a broker tell me that price is a really insignificant factor, unless it is greatly underpriced, then you will stand a high chance of not passing, but otherwise, it is more on the use year, points available and the unit number on your contract. 

Good luck on yours! Our Animal Kingdom that passed last month ended up not being able to close due to title issues, so we just submitted our third attempt this week. I don't know if I can take the waiting game again! It's been three months now since we submitted the first attempt that they took in February.


----------



## Dan1

jamie3631 said:


> I had a broker tell me that price is a really insignificant factor, unless it is greatly underpriced, then you will stand a high chance of not passing, but otherwise, it is more on the use year, points available and the unit number on your contract.



My broker said it is only based on price + who plays closing. Why would Unit Number be at all relevant?
Thanks for the clarity.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Now that I finally convinced my hubs to let me buy a small resale contract (50pts) at the Poly to add on to our two Poly contracts, they have become more scarce. Gotta be patient.


----------



## Dan1

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Now that I finally convinced my hubs to let me buy a small resale contract (50pts) at the Poly to add on to our two Poly contracts, they have become more scarce. Gotta be patient.



PM'd you where you can find 3 of them.


----------



## jamie3631

Dan1 said:


> My broker said it is only based on price + who plays closing. Why would Unit Number be at all relevant?
> Thanks for the clarity.



Unit number is relevant because my understanding is that they could only combine points in that unit number. They could not combine points with different unit numbers, but who knows? I don't think any broker or anyone really fully knows why they make the decisions they do, but there is clearly a mix of different factors beyond strictly just price. We can see that on the listing of what passes and is taken. The Drunken Monkey is a real thing lol!


----------



## crvetter

jamie3631 said:


> Unit number is relevant because my understanding is that they could only combine points in that unit number. They could not combine points with different unit numbers, but who knows? I don't think any broker or anyone really fully knows why they make the decisions they do, but there is clearly a mix of different factors beyond strictly just price. We can see that on the listing of what passes and is taken. The Drunken Monkey is a real thing lol!


I think the biggest reason for the Unit was because it dictated the Use Year of the points, though all that no longer matters with the flexible Use Year. I'm sure now they are going to be going for the cheapest points and small contracts in particular. While they can't combine point between Units, they have been known to offer owners two small contracts to get them the points they need, which now is easy to do with the flexible Use Years. Also legally speaking, I think, there is nothing that stops a Deed from declaring ownership interests in two real estate interests, though I wonder if the POS stops DVC from doing this. At least this last case works in IL and PA for sure (one deed two real estate interests).


----------



## Dan1

jamie3631 said:


> Unit number is relevant because my understanding is that they could only combine points in that unit number. They could not combine points with different unit numbers, but who knows?



Hi Jamie,
Who would want to combine points, why, and when?  I'm not sure I understand the combine points aspect.

Do you mean that if they had a direct sales situation where someone wanted say 300 point contract they would turn around and offer two 150 point contracts that they took from ROFR as long as the two 150 point contracts were in the same room / Unit?

Thanks for the clarity!


----------



## jamie3631

Dan1 said:


> Hi Jamie,
> Who would want to combine points, why, and when?  I'm not sure I understand the combine points aspect.
> 
> Do you mean that if they had a direct sales situation where someone wanted say 300 point contract they would turn around and offer two 150 point contracts that they took from ROFR as long as the two 150 point contracts were in the same room / Unit?
> 
> Thanks for the clarity!



Hi Dan, 

Yes that's what I mean. The combining points would be done by Disney to satisfy a direct sale.


----------



## ohana99

Shannon G. said:


> Best of luck!  I’m currently waiting on an answer for 150 pt BWV contract, also at $115 ppt. I’m on day 34.



Any luck yet?? I’m in the same boat as you


----------



## jonesmatNY

Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26

Passed ROFR on 4/18.


----------



## RamblinWreck

My broker is trying to tell me that we can't do the 31 day thing because Disney has the right to take all the way up until the closing date to make their decision. Therefore, if they take all 30 days we will be screwed because we can't close in one day.

I said that's BS because even if we give them 60 days, they could take all 60 days to make their decision. Nearly every contract I've seen so far already has verbiage that allows the closing date to be extended if it needs to be.

Also, Disney's rules don't in fact give them up to the closing date. They give Disney up until the "proposed date of transfer." This is exactly why every contract already has provisions in it for extending the closing date if necessary.

Bottom line.... I'm not buying it, lady!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> My broker is trying to tell me that we can't do the 31 day thing because Disney has the right to take all the way up until the closing date to make their decision. Therefore, if they take all 30 days we will be screwed because we can't close in one day.
> 
> I said that's BS because even if we give them 60 days, they could take all 60 days to make their decision. Nearly every contract I've seen so far already has verbiage that allows the closing date to be extended if it needs to be.
> 
> Also, Disney's rules don't in fact give them up to the closing date. They give Disney up until the "proposed date of transfer." This is exactly why every contract already has provisions in it for extending the closing date if necessary.
> 
> Bottom line.... I'm not buying it, lady!



I'm not saying you're wrong, because you're not.. but i am saying this is more or less how i would expect it to play out. The brokers know what Disney doesn't like, and they will not be willing to poke the bear.


----------



## kniquy

Just had an offer accepted for a Polynesian contract.  We have an AK contract, but unfortunately after staying at Poly we fell in love with it.  We certainly do like AK and are keeping that contract for points we can rent out and for those times when we need a few extra points. And the fact that our AK resale was purchased in 2015 so some perks come along with it.  I'll come back to post when things have been submitted!


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> My broker is trying to tell me that we can't do the 31 day thing because Disney has the right to take all the way up until the closing date to make their decision. Therefore, if they take all 30 days we will be screwed because we can't close in one day.
> 
> I said that's BS because even if we give them 60 days, they could take all 60 days to make their decision. Nearly every contract I've seen so far already has verbiage that allows the closing date to be extended if it needs to be.
> 
> Also, Disney's rules don't in fact give them up to the closing date. They give Disney up until the "proposed date of transfer." This is exactly why every contract already has provisions in it for extending the closing date if necessary.
> 
> Bottom line.... I'm not buying it, lady!



Keep us posted on where things land.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I finally heard back from my broker...closing date is TOMORROW though she admitted it is "impossible" for this to happen.  I asked numerous times for a specific date!  At this point she indicated buyer and/or seller can walk away.  She is pushing it up the food chain at Disney, but still no answer - sigh.  I thought we were at 51 days yesterday but it is actually 59 today as I was counting from the day we had confirmation from the closing company (as per the broker).  Communication from this broker is the worst and the only reason we won't walk away is of course, the price.  To be continued...


----------



## mrsap

MICKIMINI said:


> I finally heard back from my broker...closing date is TOMORROW though she admitted it is "impossible" for this to happen.  I asked numerous times for a specific date!  At this point she indicated buyer and/or seller can walk away.  She is pushing it up the food chain at Disney, but still no answer - sigh.  I thought we were at 51 days yesterday but it is actually 59 today as I was counting from the day we had confirmation from the closing company (as per the broker).  Communication from this broker is the worst and the only reason we won't walk away is of course, the price.  To be continued...



Oooooo Mmmmmm Gggggg!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> My broker is trying to tell me that we can't do the 31 day thing because Disney has the right to take all the way up until the closing date to make their decision. Therefore, if they take all 30 days we will be screwed because we can't close in one day.
> 
> I said that's BS because even if we give them 60 days, they could take all 60 days to make their decision. Nearly every contract I've seen so far already has verbiage that allows the closing date to be extended if it needs to be.
> 
> Also, Disney's rules don't in fact give them up to the closing date. They give Disney up until the "proposed date of transfer." This is exactly why every contract already has provisions in it for extending the closing date if necessary.
> 
> Bottom line.... I'm not buying it, lady!


Well, I pushed back and now they're going to do what I want.

They agree that Disney has been abusing the system lately and they are going to use my contract as a test to see how Disney reacts. They say they genuinely have no idea how Disney will take it.

They also specifically mentioned the Disboards, and asked me not to post this information here. They are trying to keep this to a very limited test and they don't want to be overrun with requests for a 30 day closing. I told her I'd pass that message along, but my quest for a 30 day contract was already very much public knowledge here so there wasn't much I could do.


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> I finally heard back from my broker...closing date is TOMORROW though she admitted it is "impossible" for this to happen.  I asked numerous times for a specific date!  At this point she indicated buyer and/or seller can walk away.  She is pushing it up the food chain at Disney, but still no answer - sigh.  I thought we were at 51 days yesterday but it is actually 59 today as I was counting from the day we had confirmation from the closing company (as per the broker).  Communication from this broker is the worst and the only reason we won't walk away is of course, the price.  To be continued...


LOL

You don't have to walk away. If Disney hasn't rendered a decision by tomorrow, it's DISNEY that has walked away and there's nothing they can do about it!

Is there no verbiage in the contract that extends the closing date if you don't have the documentation in hand yet? Nearly every contract I've seen thus far has that. What broker did you use?


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Well, I pushed back and now they're going to do what I want.
> 
> They agree that Disney has been abusing the system lately and they are going to use my contract as a test to see how Disney reacts. They say they genuinely have no idea how Disney will take it.
> 
> They also specifically mentioned the Disboards, and asked me not to post this information here. They are trying to keep this to a very limited test and they don't want to be overrun with requests for a 30 day closing. I told her I'd pass that message along, but my quest for a 30 day contract was already very much public knowledge here so there wasn't much I could do.



If we submit another offer, I've already decided to make it a stipulation as  well. Good luck.


----------



## Dan1

MICKIMINI said:


> I finally heard back from my broker...closing date is TOMORROW though she admitted it is "impossible" for this to happen.  I asked numerous times for a specific date!  At this point she indicated buyer and/or seller can walk away.  She is pushing it up the food chain at Disney, but still no answer - sigh.  I thought we were at 51 days yesterday but it is actually 59 today as I was counting from the day we had confirmation from the closing company (as per the broker).  Communication from this broker is the worst and the only reason we won't walk away is of course, the price.  To be continued...



OMG

And, whom might your broker be?  Please feel to PM vs on here in case it gets deleted by board ops.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> If we submit another offer, I've already decided to make it a stipulation as  well. Good luck.


Nice!

I don't mind the idea of being a guinea pig on this. I like that I'm doing something that could be of value to all of you fine people going forward. Whether it ends well or ends poorly, we'll all have learned something!


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> Nice!
> 
> I don't mind the idea of being a guinea pig on this. I like that I'm doing something that could be of value to all of you fine people going forward. Whether it ends well or ends poorly, we'll all have learned something!



Keep fighting the good fight!!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

"This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract."  We do have provisions, some of which we asked for, but none that relate to closing date.   It took me until yesterday to get the "effective date" and "closing date" from the broker as she made multiple mistakes early on in negotiations and financial transactions.  She led me to believe it was the date the closing company received our check, which now I find out was not an accurate date after all.  In the future we will be very specific when signing the contract regarding ROFR and closing - or as specific as we can get (we're not lawyers).  Other contracts we have had were much easier to read and more detailed.  I should have been more careful, but I was going on experience.  My bad!  Broker's company F******y.  Buyer beware!


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract."  We do have provisions, some of which we asked for, but none that relate to closing date.   It took me until yesterday to get the "effective date" and "closing date" from the broker as she made multiple mistakes early on in negotiations and financial transactions.  She led me to believe it was the date the closing company received our check, which now I find out was not an accurate date after all.  In the future we will be very specific when signing the contract regarding ROFR and closing - or as specific as we can get (we're not lawyers).  Other contracts we have had were much easier to read and more detailed.  I should have been more careful, but I was going on experience.  My bad!  Broker's company F******y.  Buyer beware!


What do the other provisions of the contract say? Who was the broker on the contract?

I wouldn't give up yet.

EDIT: I just realized you said the broker was Fidelity. I thought you were just cursing at the end of the post. Ha! I have a contract from Fidelity that got ROFR'd recently. I assume it's the same as yours. I'm going to read it again.


----------



## RussellandCo

Still waiting to hear back from Disney..... day 46.  One day they say they waived their ROFR next day they say they are taking it next day they say they will look into it and get back to me ASAP..... and now the broker is upset I went to Disney.  Oh well.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Thanks for the support!  We're not giving up and have indicated we'll get a check out immediately if we can just get an answer.  I can't imagine the seller wants to relive this nightmare again.  We have 13 nights in a 1 bed at OKW and 8 nights in a studio at OKW for our son and his bride so we can hang out together over Halloween - with points to spare.  Just greedy I WANT MORE LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

I have been cursing - just not on this board!


----------



## Katie L

RussellandCo said:


> Still waiting to hear back from Disney..... day 46.  One day they say they waived their ROFR next day they say they are taking it next day they say they will look into it and get back to me ASAP..... and now the broker is upset I went to Disney.  Oh well.



I'm pretty sure the brokers are far more worried about their livelihoods at this point. Disney isn't just mucking with us...


----------



## Disneykate605

MICKIMINI said:


> I have been cursing - just not on this board!



Lol... totally understandable!! Good luck!!


----------



## Shannon G.

ohana99 said:


> Any luck yet?? I’m in the same boat as you



Unfortunately not.  36 days of waiting.


----------



## RamblinWreck

I just read through my Fidelity contract that Disney took in ROFR. 

I’m astonished. They really don’t include any provisions for extending the closing date... even though such provisions are referenced in the first line.

They really are terrible at everything they do.


----------



## Gryhndmom

jonesmatNY said:


> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26
> 
> Passed ROFR on 4/18.


Outstanding !


----------



## princessbride6205

kniquy said:


> Just had an offer accepted for a Polynesian contract.  We have an AK contract, but unfortunately after staying at Poly we fell in love with it.  We certainly do like AK and are keeping that contract for points we can rent out and for those times when we need a few extra points. And the fact that our AK resale was purchased in 2015 so some perks come along with it.  I'll come back to post when things have been submitted!


Hi!  We are also AK owners who finally just jumped in with a Poly offer - accepted, just waiting to be submitted to Disney. 



MICKIMINI said:


> I finally heard back from my broker...closing date is TOMORROW though she admitted it is "impossible" for this to happen.  I asked numerous times for a specific date!  At this point she indicated buyer and/or seller can walk away.  She is pushing it up the food chain at Disney, but still no answer - sigh.  I thought we were at 51 days yesterday but it is actually 59 today as I was counting from the day we had confirmation from the closing company (as per the broker).  Communication from this broker is the worst and the only reason we won't walk away is of course, the price.  To be continued...


Woah! I can't believe how insane your wait has been! I hope you get resolution extremely soon - so frustrating!

@RamblinWreck - you go with your guinea pig self! I can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Bearrister

Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9

Hoping for good news!  Patiently waiting.


----------



## MICKIMINI

RamblinWreck said:


> I just read through my Fidelity contract that Disney took in ROFR.
> 
> I’m astonished. They really don’t include any provisions for extending the closing date... even though such provisions are referenced in the first line.
> 
> They really are terrible at everything they do.


It's a "wake up" call for sure.  Details matter!  I haven't heard a word since Wednesday...?


----------



## Dan1

Happy Friday Everyone!

Here’s hoping everyone’s contracts pass ROFR today. 

It could happen.


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> It's a "wake up" call for sure.  Details matter!  I haven't heard a word since Wednesday...?


You should have your broker reach out to the seller and ask if they want to draft a new contract with the same terms.

Per Disney’s ROFR rules, now that they have taken all the way up to your closing date without rendering a decision, that counts as a waiver of their right of first refusal. The seller is now entitled to sell that contract to you, under the same terms as your last contract. Disney is no longer allowed to ROFR it. It’s yours.


----------



## Daisybell911

I thought I was a person with patience.  I was WRONG!  Only 16 days for me but looking at the numbers, I feel like if I don't hear anything by tomorrow, I won't hear anything for 30+ days.  I need something to distract me.  lol


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> DAY 47.............
> 
> Hi guys, I just wanted to update you all. I received a phone call back yesterday from Disney.  They told me they still do not have a decision on my contract... that contracts go through two stages, and mine has only gone to the first one. I’m assuming that means it’s being taken, but she would not tell me either way. However, she did tell me that they have been basing the speed of their  responses on ROFR based on contract closing dates. Because my contract closing date shows May 22, mine would go towards the bottom of the pile - where say somebody who has a closing date of May 1 would get more of a priority. She also mentioned they do have until the closing date to make a decision. I told her that timeframe is ridiculous and that having to wait almost 50 days to be told it was taken, is absolutely unacceptable. I told her not only am I a direct owner/buyer, but I am also a resale owner/buyer. I told her with my first resale contract one year ago, I heard I passed ROFR within 14 days and was closed within a timely fashion. This isn’t the same great experience that I had the first time around. She apologized and said she will voice my concerns to the proper people. So we’ll see. I hope they let me know by the weekend. I’m SO beyond over it.



Have you heard any more?  Still waiting?


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> Have you heard any more?  Still waiting?



DAY 49. Nothing  

How about you?


----------



## Dan1

A. Day 32 or B. Day 24 .... depending if the 'clock' starts when DVC acknowledges receipt or when DVC says they forwarded contract to ROFR folks. 

C. Day -29........ it's now not a clock but a countdown clock working backwards from closing date

Are we having fun yet? And my Poly last month came back in 14 days as Passed.


----------



## Daisybell911

Hold up!  DVC sends an email acknowledging receipt of my contract??  All I ever received is an email from the broker saying that it was sent to Disney on 4/3.  If I'm supposed to get an email from DVC itself, I'll be blowing up the broker today to find out if Disney even has it.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Day 44 and counting for me......


----------



## Iestyn5150

Daisybell911 said:


> Hold up!  DVC sends an email acknowledging receipt of my contract??  All I ever received is an email from the broker saying that it was sent to Disney on 4/3.  If I'm supposed to get an email from DVC itself, I'll be blowing up the broker today to find out if Disney even has it.
> 
> View attachment 395401



I’ve never had any direct correspondence from DVC, only my broker.


----------



## Dan1

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’ve never had any direct correspondence from DVC, only my broker.



Ditto. The only direct correspondence from DVC on a resale purchase was after the contract passed ROFR.


----------



## aoconnor

Saw a fully loaded contract (even has 2017 points) and offered $35pp less than asking price just for fun. It was accepted... oops! May be back on this thread shortly..


----------



## Iestyn5150

Question for the knowledgable out there. Hypothetically, if I had a 250 point contract at AKV and a 100 point contract at VBR could I book at AKV at 11 months out using all 350 points combined or just the 250 allocated to AKV?


----------



## Dan1

aoconnor said:


> Saw a fully loaded contract (even has 2017 points) and offered $35pp less than asking price just for fun. It was accepted... oops! May be back on this thread shortly..



Um, details? I may be looking for another loaded contract as the two I have in ROFR are on ALK and SSR which have a ridiculously high take rate. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rush

Iestyn5150 said:


> Question for the knowledgable out there. Hypothetically, if I had a 250 point contract at AKV and a 100 point contract at VBR could I book at AKV at 11 months out using all 350 points combined or just the 250 allocated to AKL?


Just the 250 AKV points at 11 months, all 350 at 7 months.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Rush said:


> Just the 250 AKV points at 11 months, all 350 at 7 months.



Thank you kind sir!


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- sent 4/19

Closing date on contract is listed as 5/20. There are provisions to extend that should paperwork not arrive in time to make that feasible.

It’s also an international seller.


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- sent 4/19
> 
> Closing date on contract is listed as 5/20. There are provisions to extend that should paperwork not arrive in time to make that feasible.
> 
> It’s also an international seller.



I have heard that the Mouse does not like to deal with International Sellers (from someone who used to work there) and therefore typically will pass on the contract.

This will be interesting test case; Short Close Date within 31 days vs International Seller. 

As well, DVC resort is not one of those that the Mouse it taking a lot of contracts on; so, again, will be interesting what happens.


----------



## MrsBergs

Yay!!!  It passed today!!!

MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3

This is a 2nd contract, our previous Saratoga got taken on ROFR 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Katie L

Well, for me today is day 37. I decided to go ahead and reach out to my broker. (I wonder if he reads this.  ) This was new info for me from him: *Disney has been taking longer than usual as (believe it or not) they really only have 1 person that does ROFR @ DVC...and that person has been out on indefinite leave so people are apparently trying to pick up the slack and thus causing the longer than normal delays - again that's what we've been hearing
*
A bit of a different spin from what I was thinking.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Katie L said:


> Well, for me today is day 37. I decided to go ahead and reach out to my broker. (I wonder if he reads this.  ) This was new info for me from him: *Disney has been taking longer than usual as (believe it or not) they really only have 1 person that does ROFR @ DVC...and that person has been out on indefinite leave so people are apparently trying to pick up the slack and thus causing the longer than normal delays - again that's what we've been hearing
> *
> A bit of a different spin from what I was thinking.



They only have 1 person? Wow, I’m amazed anything ever gets decided!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Iestyn5150 said:


> They only have 1 person? Wow, I’m amazed anything ever gets decided!


Seems about right though really.  All that person would do is look at the contracts coming in and compare them with waitlists or whatever.  If that's their full time job doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to decide on 10+ contracts a day (that's being very generous time wise IMO).


----------



## Disney Doc07

Just got the call after 44 days, just happy to finally know, onto looking at other listings

Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/19


----------



## carli_h

Katie L said:


> Well, for me today is day 37. I decided to go ahead and reach out to my broker. (I wonder if he reads this.  ) This was new info for me from him: *Disney has been taking longer than usual as (believe it or not) they really only have 1 person that does ROFR @ DVC...and that person has been out on indefinite leave so people are apparently trying to pick up the slack and thus causing the longer than normal delays - again that's what we've been hearing
> *
> A bit of a different spin from what I was thinking.



For me this makes a big difference and agree puts a totally different spin on things. I’ve also heard there’s only 1 person handling the ROFR previously.

For me personally it’s less frustrating as they’re simply trying to cope. I always knew there’d be a slim chance of getting our contract so an extra few weeks won’t make a huge difference to us.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Day 52!
Wooooo! Do I get an award if I end up with the longest known ROFR wait?


----------



## Rush

MrsBergs said:


> Yay!!!  It passed today!!!
> 
> MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3
> 
> This is a 2nd contract, our previous Saratoga got taken on ROFR
> 
> Fingers crossed!


That’s great news!  Congrats!  We are already thinking of adding on another 100-150 sooner than later, glad to see your 110 pass through at $100pp. Gives us an idea of what to offer and what will have a chance of passing ROFR once we find the perfect contract.


----------



## Dan1

Disney Doc07 said:


> Just got the call after 44 days, just happy to finally know, onto looking at other listings
> 
> Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/19



Sorry to hear Doc07


----------



## Daisybell911

OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!  It passed!  I literally squealed in the Walmart and broke into tears when I got the email. Ever since I was a little girl, I wanted to stay at the Poly. It was one of my bucket list things because I could never afford it before.  Now, not only can I visit, it’s my HOME. I cannot put into words how happy I am right now! 

I hope everyone gets there homes too!

PIXIE DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!

Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19


----------



## brianthompson1

Daisybell911 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!  It passed!  I literally squealed in the Walmart and broke into tears when I got the email. Ever since I was a little girl, I wanted to stay at the Poly. It was one of my bucket list things because I could never afford it before.  Now, not only can I visit, it’s my HOME. I cannot put into words how happy I am right now!
> 
> I hope everyone gets there homes too!
> 
> PIXIE DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19


This is excellent. Congratulations!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Daisybell911 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!  It passed!  I literally squealed in the Walmart and broke into tears when I got the email. Ever since I was a little girl, I wanted to stay at the Poly. It was one of my bucket list things because I could never afford it before.  Now, not only can I visit, it’s my HOME. I cannot put into words how happy I am right now!
> 
> I hope everyone gets there homes too!
> 
> PIXIE DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19



Too mark, congratulations!!!


----------



## RussellandCo

mrsap said:


> DAY 49. Nothing
> 
> How about you?


Disney just called me and told me they officially waived ROFR and the sale will go through.  She said our broker should have documents today or Monday at the latest.  We waited 46 days..... which is way too long.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> Well, for me today is day 37. I decided to go ahead and reach out to my broker. (I wonder if he reads this.  ) This was new info for me from him: *Disney has been taking longer than usual as (believe it or not) they really only have 1 person that does ROFR @ DVC...and that person has been out on indefinite leave so people are apparently trying to pick up the slack and thus causing the longer than normal delays - again that's what we've been hearing
> *
> A bit of a different spin from what I was thinking.


When the drunken monkey is on vacation, who replaces him?

A few part-time, stoned orangutans?


----------



## Bearrister

Daisybell911 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!  It passed!  I literally squealed in the Walmart and broke into tears when I got the email. Ever since I was a little girl, I wanted to stay at the Poly. It was one of my bucket list things because I could never afford it before.  Now, not only can I visit, it’s my HOME. I cannot put into words how happy I am right now!
> 
> I hope everyone gets there homes too!
> 
> PIXIE DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19



Congrats!!!!  I’m holding out hope I hear soon.  My Poly contract was sent to Disney for ROFR review on 4/9/19.  I’ve noticed that Poly contracts seem to get through ROFR in about 2-3 weeks.  I hope that pattern holds up and I hear something good by next week!


----------



## MrsBergs

Rush said:


> That’s great news!  Congrats!  We are already thinking of adding on another 100-150 sooner than later, glad to see your 110 pass through at $100pp. Gives us an idea of what to offer and what will have a chance of passing ROFR once we find the perfect contract.


Hi— FYI-  We offered 95 on the last contract and it was taken.


----------



## Rush

MrsBergs said:


> Hi— FYI-  We offered 95 on the last contract and it was taken.


Thanks!  Yeah, seems like most taken are under $100pp, which is what we paid for 175, just was hoping $100pp passes for smaller contracts as well, and yours shows they certainly can.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19

I'm just glad it's over, tbh.


----------



## Bearrister

LynzyLady2019 said:


> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19
> 
> I'm just glad it's over, tbh.



Sorry to hear the news.  It’s always better to know so you can move on.  Good luck with your next one!


----------



## Katie L

LynzyLady2019 said:


> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19
> 
> I'm just glad it's over, tbh.



Do you think you'll look for another or not bother?


----------



## mrsap

RussellandCo said:


> Disney just called me and told me they officially waived ROFR and the sale will go through.  She said our broker should have documents today or Monday at the latest.  We waited 46 days..... which is way too long.



Finally set free... Taken Day 49

mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> Finally set free... Taken Day 49
> 
> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/28


Bummer

I can’t believe how long some of these are taking. Pushing 50 days is just nuts.


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> Bummer
> 
> I can’t believe how long some of these are taking. Pushing 50 days is just nuts.



Good luck to you, though!!!


----------



## Dan1

mrsap said:


> Finally set free... Taken Day 49
> 
> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19


Sorry to hear ..... our SSR contract is @ $97 .... still early days for us


----------



## mrsap

Dan1 said:


> Sorry to hear ..... our SSR contract is @ $97 .... still early days for us



Good luck!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> Good luck to you, though!!!


Hopefully we can establish a new industry standard where Disney really does only have 30 days to make their decision.

They’ve really asked for this lately with their lack of timeliness. I’m really going to enjoy this.


----------



## AnnaKat

RamblinWreck said:


> When the drunken monkey is on vacation, who replaces him?
> 
> A few part-time, stoned orangutans?



What happens when Disney takes it?!
How does the process work?
BTW 48 days before Disney took it!
48 days!!!!


----------



## AnnaKat

Dan1 said:


> Sorry to hear ..... our SSR contract is @ $97 .... still early days for us



48 days for us.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

Dan1 said:


> I have heard that the Mouse does not like to deal with International Sellers (from someone who used to work there) and therefore typically will pass on the contract.
> 
> This will be interesting test case; Short Close Date within 31 days vs International Seller.
> 
> As well, DVC resort is not one of those that the Mouse it taking a lot of contracts on; so, again, will be interesting what happens.



I had a BWV pass at $107 a point last month, international seller, loaded contract!!!!  I would say international seller is the way to go


----------



## Dan1

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> I had a BWV pass at $107 a point last month, international seller, loaded contract!!!!  I would say international seller is the way to go


Nice very nice get!


----------



## Rush

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> I had a BWV pass at $107 a point last month, international seller, loaded contract!!!!  I would say international seller is the way to go


If you don’t mind me asking, what country were the sellers located?  Recently a broker told me Canada and UK sellers aren’t a big deal for Disney, since they have similar notary processes. I’m skeptical, but your experience could help validate his claim.


----------



## DaveNan

AnnaKat said:


> What happens when Disney takes it?!
> How does the process work?
> BTW 48 days before Disney took it!
> 48 days!!!!


From the seller's perspective, Disney buys it at the exact terms of the agreement.
From the buyer's it can very based on the agency.  The buyer will get the earnest monies returned.  If you are trying to get another contract through the same agency, they may hold it while you shop and negotiate.  Others return it within days.  If the deposit was done by cc, most return all but a "service fee" that would have been communicated up front.


----------



## ScubaCat

Daisybell911 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! It passed! I literally squealed in the Walmart



Congrats! Now you can shop at the Target!


----------



## Daisybell911

Bearrister said:


> Congrats!!!!  I’m holding out hope I hear soon.  My Poly contract was sent to Disney for ROFR review on 4/9/19.  I’ve noticed that Poly contracts seem to get through ROFR in about 2-3 weeks.  I hope that pattern holds up and I hear something good by next week!



I think they do too. Good luck!  Hopefully we’ll be neighbors!


----------



## Daisybell911

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! Now you can shop at the Target!



I just may have to. The check out folks didn’t know what to think of the smiling/crying woman!


----------



## Madame

Rush said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what country were the sellers located?  Recently a broker told me Canada and UK sellers aren’t a big deal for Disney, since they have similar notary processes. I’m skeptical, but your experience could help validate his claim.


This is definitely true of Canadian sellers, & many of us have quick access to US notaries due to proximity to the US (if we sell it’s a 40 min drive over to Detroit).   

I don’t think this is true of UK sellers.  I believe that at the very least those in Scotland and Ireland have to make an appointment  with the US embassy.  Not 100% sure of England.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Madame said:


> This is definitely true of Canadian sellers, & many of us have quick access to US notaries due to proximity to the US (if we sell it’s a 40 min drive over to Detroit).
> 
> I don’t think this is true of UK sellers.  I believe that at the very least those in Scotland and Ireland have to make an appointment  with the US embassy.  Not 100% sure of England.



Make an appointment with the US Embassy for what exactly? I’m from Wales (the one part of the UK Americans always forget about!) and my broker hasn’t mentioned the need for an Embassy visit!


----------



## Madame

Iestyn5150 said:


> Make an appointment with the US Embassy for what exactly? I’m from Wales (the one part of the UK Americans always forget about!) and my broker hasn’t mentioned the need for an Embassy visit!


Sellers need to have the docs notarized.  Are you the buyer?


----------



## Iestyn5150

Madame said:


> Sellers need to have the docs notarized.  Are you the buyer?



That’s correct yes.


----------



## Madame

Iestyn5150 said:


> That’s correct yes.


Then no worries unless you go to sell, then you’ll need to get the docs notarized.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Madame said:


> Then no worries unless you go to sell, then you’ll need to get the docs notarized.



Right, I’m with you now. Thanks for that, I wasn’t aware of it. Not that I’m planning on selling in the foreseeable future but it’s always good to know.


----------



## carli_h

Iestyn5150 said:


> Make an appointment with the US Embassy for what exactly? I’m from Wales (the one part of the UK Americans always forget about!) and my broker hasn’t mentioned the need for an Embassy visit!


If you are buying from a non-US seller then you’ll to get an ITIN # (from the IRS) as an international buyer. If your seller resides in the US you don’t need to do anything else. 

You will need to get an ITIN # if you ever sell the points or rent your points via a US company. Although I understand you can rent via a Canadian rental company without this.

I’m in the UK and looked into this and to get an ITIN # you first need to get your legal documents notarised by the US embassy who charge $50 then you need to send to these and application forms to the IRS. Otherwise it’s c£300 for a third party to fully manage it for you. I was advised it can take up to 12 weeks to get an ITIN #. 

However if your seller lives in the US it’s not an issue unless you plan to sell.


----------



## Iestyn5150

carli_h said:


> If you are buying from a non-US seller then you’ll to get an ITIN # (from the IRS) as an international buyer. If your seller resides in the US you don’t need to do anything else.
> 
> You will need to get an ITIN # if you ever sell the points or rent your points via a US company. Although I understand you can rent via a Canadian rental company without this.
> 
> I’m in the UK and looked into this and to get an ITIN # you first need to get your legal documents notarised by the US embassy who charge $50 then you need to send to these and application forms to the IRS. Otherwise it’s c£300 for a third party to fully manage it for you. I was advised it can take up to 12 weeks to get an ITIN #.
> 
> However if your seller lives in the US it’s not an issue unless you plan to sell.



Thanks Carli. So I won’t need to worry about any of that unless I rent or sell the points, which I’m not planning on for a good few years.


----------



## carli_h

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks Carli. So I won’t need to worry about any of that unless I rent or sell the points, which I’m not planning on for a good few years.



Nope and if renting I’d suggest you look at a non US company as I believe you do need to renew an ITIN #.


----------



## Iestyn5150

carli_h said:


> Nope and if renting I’d suggest you look at a non US company as I believe you do need to renew an ITIN #.



Thanks for the advice, it’s good to have someone else from the UK to bounce questions off as I assumed some of the legal intricacies would probably differ slightly for non US members. Have you rented out points in the past?


----------



## carli_h

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks for the advice, it’s good to have someone else from the UK to bounce questions off as I assumed some of the legal intricacies would probably differ slightly for non US members. Have you rented out points in the past?



Anytime. 

In my second ROFR, we don’t have points yet. We had a contract taken in Feb. Likely to have this contract taken but it was too good a price to pass by. Just offered on another, but waiting to hear. 

I’ve done a load of research after we lost the first contract looking at all opinions. So much so I totally confused myself on what we should actually do!


----------



## Iestyn5150

carli_h said:


> Anytime.
> 
> In my second ROFR, we don’t have points yet. We had a contract taken in Feb. Likely to have this contract taken but it was too good a price to pass by. Just offered on another, but waiting to hear.
> 
> I’ve done a load of research after we lost the first contract looking at all opinions. So much so I totally confused myself on what we should actually do!



Ah, we are both in the same boat then. I am also in my second ROFR after my first, which I now realise was a stupidly cheap, contract was taken. I’m at day 12, hoping for a quicker turn around this time too, almost 40 days on my first!


----------



## Cyberc1978

carli_h said:


> If you are buying from a non-US seller then you’ll to get an ITIN # (from the IRS) as an international buyer. If your seller resides in the US you don’t need to do anything else.
> 
> You will need to get an ITIN # if you ever sell the points or rent your points via a US company. Although I understand you can rent via a Canadian rental company without this.
> 
> I’m in the UK and looked into this and to get an ITIN # you first need to get your legal documents notarised by the US embassy who charge $50 then you need to send to these and application forms to the IRS. Otherwise it’s c£300 for a third party to fully manage it for you. I was advised it can take up to 12 weeks to get an ITIN #.
> 
> However if your seller lives in the US it’s not an issue unless you plan to sell.



I’m buying from a non US seller and I’m myself non US. The closing company will take of all payments to the IRS, I don’t need to worry about that part. Closing company is assuming all responsibility in that regard - or at least so they wrote to me in an email. 

I don’t need to apply for anything as they will do all that is needed.


----------



## carli_h

Cyberc1978 said:


> I’m buying from a non US seller and I’m myself non US. The closing company will take of all payments to the IRS, I don’t need to worry about that part. Closing company is assuming all responsibility in that regard - or at least so they wrote to me in an email.
> 
> I don’t need to apply for anything as they will do all that is needed.



I could be wrong but I was advised by a reputable broker that if both buyer and seller were international both were required to have an ITIN number due to FIRPTA even though the seller should pay it. I guess this is because the buyer is liable if the seller fails to pay it.

I’d be interested to know if this is incorrect as we’ve held back from international sellers based on this.


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> Finally set free... Taken Day 49
> 
> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19



As an FYI, seller paying close and Disney takes it means Disney will use their title company and take a bit more from the seller... So I'm thinking that's not a great strategy to sneak under the wire.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Katie L said:


> As an FYI, seller paying close and Disney takes it means Disney will use their title company and take a bit more from the seller... So I'm thinking that's not a great strategy to sneak under the wire.



I don’t think they can change the title/closing company. They have to use the one specific in the contract.


----------



## Madame

carli_h said:


> I could be wrong but I was advised by a reputable broker that if both buyer and seller were international both were required to have an ITIN number due to FIRPTA even though the seller should pay it. I guess this is because the buyer is liable if the seller fails to pay it.
> 
> I’d be interested to know if this is incorrect as we’ve held back from international sellers based on this.


Yes.  This is correct.  If both are international, they both need an ITIN number.


----------



## Cyberc1978

carli_h said:


> I could be wrong but I was advised by a reputable broker that if both buyer and seller were international both were required to have an ITIN number due to FIRPTA even though the seller should pay it. I guess this is because the buyer is liable if the seller fails to pay it.
> 
> I’d be interested to know if this is incorrect as we’ve held back from international sellers based on this.



You might be right and in that case I assume that the closing/title company apply for that on my behalf.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> You might be right and in that case I assume that the closing/title company apply for that on my behalf.



To be on the safe side I’ve mailed my closing agent. Once I get an answer I post a new reply.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Katie L said:


> As an FYI, seller paying close and Disney takes it means Disney will use their title company and take a bit more from the seller... So I'm thinking that's not a great strategy to sneak under the wire.



The Title company chosen has been doing the work and is part of the contract to get paid.  DVC cannot change the contract and cut them out.


----------



## Madame

Cyberc1978 said:


> You might be right and in that case I assume that the closing/title company apply for that on my behalf.


No.  You need to do it yourself.  This is the only reason I passed on a contract with an international seller as an international buyer.  I actually had to inform the resaler that I would also need an ITIN number as a buyer if the seller was also international. 

The US gov needs a SSN for the buyer if the seller is international.  If the buyer is also international the SSN is replaced by an ITIN.  I didn’t mind getting one when ready to sell, but the fact I knew more about it than the broker made me back out.  Too much hassle.


----------



## Minniemoo15

Cyberc1978 said:


> To be on the safe side I’ve mailed my closing agent. Once I get an answer I post a new reply.





Madame said:


> No.  You need to do it yourself.  This is the only reason I passed on a contract with an international seller as an international buyer.  I actually had to inform the resaler that I would also need an ITIN number as a buyer if the seller was also international.
> 
> The US gov needs a SSN for the buyer if the seller is international.  If the buyer is also international the SSN is replaced by an ITIN.  I didn’t mind getting one when ready to sell, but the fact I knew more about it than the broker made me back out.  Too much hassle.




We were interested in an international seller listing...We are International Buyers. Resales DVC was fantastic and referred us to their tax specialist who would apply for the ITIN on our behalf for $25 and an apx   4 week wait. We spoke directly with the tax specialist and she was great. Closing could happen even if the ITIN application wasn’t yet finalized. We ended up passing on the contract for other reasons but I would not hesitate to go through it again with a reputable company like Resales DVC.


----------



## Madame

Minniemoo15 said:


> We were interested in an international seller listing...We are International Buyers. Resales DVC was fantastic and referred us to their tax specialist who would apply for the ITIN on our behalf for $25 and an apx   4 week wait. We spoke directly with the tax specialist and she was great. Closing could happen even if the ITIN application wasn’t yet finalized. We ended up passing on the contract for other reasons but I would not hesitate to go through it again with a reputable company liken Resales DVC.


Yes this broker did too, but it was still your responsibility to pay the tax specialist & make sure you got the number.  Too many contracts for sale out there for me personally to jump through the hoops when it wasn’t necessary.  YMMV.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

Rush said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what country were the sellers located?  Recently a broker told me Canada and UK sellers aren’t a big deal for Disney, since they have similar notary processes. I’m skeptical, but your experience could help validate his claim.



I have no clue, I passed about 3 weeks ago, but with fidelity, still haven't seen any documents for closing!!!!  But I'm in no big hurry, points banked for 2018 and once we close, I'll more than likely be renting out 2018/2019 points to help offset purchase price or go on a cruise!!  we already have 2019 vacations planned with our CCV contract.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Madame said:


> No.  You need to do it yourself.  This is the only reason I passed on a contract with an international seller as an international buyer.  I actually had to inform the resaler that I would also need an ITIN number as a buyer if the seller was also international.
> 
> The US gov needs a SSN for the buyer if the seller is international.  If the buyer is also international the SSN is replaced by an ITIN.  I didn’t mind getting one when ready to sell, but the fact I knew more about it than the broker made me back out.  Too much hassle.



I don’t disagree with you it’s my responsibility, but as I have it in writing that the agent I taking full responsibility I’m good with that. In case anything goes wrong with the firpta tax the agent will sort it out. To be on the safe side I wrote to the agent asking for clarification.


----------



## cubsblue

cubsblue---$104-$11800-100-SSR-Dec-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/4

Sorry a bit late with this.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

SO SORRY to the almost 60-day club! That is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## EDiQ

I am an international buyer buying from an international seller, they told us that we need an ITTN number and apparently have some tax person working with them to obtain the numbers.  However, I have emailed this person about what we need to do and have had no response for almost a week.  

No one has mentioned anything about additional costs either.  But if this process to obtain the number takes 4 weeks I'm getting concerned and would like to get the ball rolling.


----------



## DOrlo

EDiQ said:


> I am an international buyer buying from an international seller, they told us that we need an ITTN number and apparently have some tax person working with them to obtain the numbers.  However, I have emailed this person about what we need to do and have had no response for almost a week.
> 
> No one has mentioned anything about additional costs either.  But if this process to obtain the number takes 4 weeks I'm getting concerned and would like to get the ball rolling.




I'd be patient on this.  Since it is Easter weekend, In the US, most schools have off either the week before or the week after Easter so a lot of family are on vacation (and refuse to check their business e-mails).  This only applies if you sent your email to an individual's email.  If you sent it to a business box, where everyone there can see it then I have no answer for it.


----------



## EDiQ

This was to a business.  It is the tax person that the title company uses.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- sent 4/19
> 
> Closing date on contract is listed as 5/20. There are provisions to extend that should paperwork not arrive in time to make that feasible.
> 
> It’s also an international seller.


I'm already getting nervous that this first test is going to be a bust.

When they first sent me the contract to sign on 4/18 and it had a closing date of 5/20 on it, I said that made me nervous because if there was even 2 days worth of hold up in getting the contract to Disney, we were going to be in violation of their ROFR rules. I was assured that they would definitely get it out to Disney the next day and that they wouldn't even wait for my deposit to clear first.

This morning (28 days until close) I got an email from someone else at the company saying "Your contract has just been submitted to Disney for their Right Of First Refusal review".

Not exactly instilling confidence...


----------



## Dan1

We have a couple of October Use Year contracts and recently purchased a Poly contract as our very guilty pleasure but in a different Use Year. Logged into our DVC account last night only to see it opened on the page of our new Membership number (apparently each Use Year requires a different Membership number) showing Poly. What a nice way to end the weekend.

We were told that we would not see our new Use Year's contract until we received in the mail some documentation, and hand to undertake a few steps online; nope, the new Use Year's Membership number was already there with the Poly contract. It was all done for us; nice. Sure, the points are not there yet......will take a couple of more days for them to appear, but that's fine.

With all the DVC bashing (including by myself) re the length of time to hear about the ROFR decision, I thought I'd post a nice thing about DVC.

Have a great week everyone. And may everyone have a little pixie dust on those ROFR decisions (including our ALK contract......now on day35 / 27 (depending who we speak to at DVC).


----------



## Robmac07

Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22

Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.


----------



## Dan1

Robmac07 said:


> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.



What was your closing date on your contract please.  Thank you.


----------



## Minniemoo15

Robmac07 said:


> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.



Congratulations ! This gives me hope for my $103 AKV offer that’s currently in ROFr.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Minniemoo15 said:


> Congratulations ! This gives me hope for my $103 AKV offer that’s currently in ROFr.



Me too, I’m at $108, hopefully this is a positive sign!


----------



## Robmac07

Dan1 said:


> What was your closing date on your contract please.  Thank you.



Our closing date was listed in our contract as "within 60 days of the effective date".  The effective date turned out to be 3/28/19 which was the day the seller signed our contract.  Based on the contract language, 5/27/19, would be the last possible closing date.


----------



## Robmac07

Minniemoo15 said:


> Congratulations ! This gives me hope for my $103 AKV offer that’s currently in ROFr.


Thank you.  Good luck on your offer.  I hope you hear soon.


----------



## Dan1

Robmac07 said:


> Our closing date was listed in our contract as "within 60 days of the effective date".  The effective date turned out to be 3/28/19 which was the day the seller signed our contract.  Based on the contract language, 5/27/19, would be the last possible closing date.


Thanks for the information and congrats to you.

I called Member Services who once again reiterated that they look at contracts based on closing date order, not when received.  It's a party line.

Our closing date is May 18 (9 days sooner) was sent March 18th (10 days sooner) and was for $115 / point ..... so while the 'unit number' mentioned earlier in this thread 'may'  be in play....there's really no rhyme or reason why some contracts at certain resorts pass quicker than others. 

Disney seems to be gambling that by making the process (for most) resale contracts not bought direct that buyers of resale contracts will simply start to go direct at the much higher prices.  I think they are wrong.  At least they are for me.  If this one gets taken I'll just park the money in a CD for a couple of years until Disney regains its senses. It's just not worth the aggravation of a very inconsistent and illogical ROFR process. Apparently my SSR contract of 8 days ago still has not been forwarded by Disney Member Admin to the Disney ROFR people.  Ridiculous.

That's my rant for today.


----------



## Matt Cormack

Dan1 said:


> Thanks for the information and congrats to you.
> 
> I called Member Services who once again reiterated that they look at contracts based on closing date order, not when received.  It's a party line.
> 
> Our closing date is May 18 (9 days sooner) was sent March 18th (10 days sooner) and was for $115 / point ..... so while the 'unit number' mentioned earlier in this thread 'may'  be in play....there's really no rhyme or reason why some contracts at certain resorts pass quicker than others.  That's my rant for today.



We submitted AKL for ROFR on 3/28 at $108 with the seller paying 2019 dues on the 124 points in 2019. Its an effective rate of about $104 and haven't heard anything yet. Our closing is 6/11/19. Not really surprised that we haven't heard. I was shocked when the $101 contract passed ROFR so quickly. Drunken Monkey strikes again!


----------



## Katie L

Robmac07 said:


> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.



Wow! I'm jealous of this one!! Congrats. Further proof it's about more than the price per point...


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> Thanks for the information and congrats to you.
> 
> I called Member Services who once again reiterated that they look at contracts based on closing date order, not when received.  It's a party line.
> 
> Our closing date is May 18 (9 days sooner) was sent March 18th (10 days sooner) and was for $115 / point ..... so while the 'unit number' mentioned earlier in this thread 'may'  be in play....there's really no rhyme or reason why some contracts at certain resorts pass quicker than others.
> 
> Disney seems to be gambling that by making the process (for most) resale contracts not bought direct that buyers of resale contracts will simply start to go direct at the much higher prices.  I think they are wrong.  At least they are for me.  If this one gets taken I'll just park the money in a CD for a couple of years until Disney regains its senses. It's just not worth the aggravation of a very inconsistent and illogical ROFR process. Apparently my SSR contract of 8 days ago still has not been forwarded by Disney Member Admin to the Disney ROFR people.  Ridiculous.
> 
> That's my rant for today.



Are you a current owner? I'm strongly considering calling member services. My broker said he can't...


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm already getting nervous that this first test is going to be a bust.
> 
> When they first sent me the contract to sign on 4/18 and it had a closing date of 5/20 on it, I said that made me nervous because if there was even 2 days worth of hold up in getting the contract to Disney, we were going to be in violation of their ROFR rules. I was assured that they would definitely get it out to Disney the next day and that they wouldn't even wait for my deposit to clear first.
> 
> This morning (28 days until close) I got an email from someone else at the company saying "Your contract has just been submitted to Disney for their Right Of First Refusal review".
> 
> Not exactly instilling confidence...


My suspicions were right.

Even though I told them back on the 18th that the date on the contract made me nervous and they assured me it would be taken care of... they dropped the ball.

So now a contract has been sent to Disney that was only 28 days from it’s closing date. They aren’t sure what to do now, because they’ve never done that before. 

I have them rewriting the contract now just to get ahead of this.


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> Are you a current owner? I'm strongly considering calling member services. My broker said he can't...


Hi Katie,
Yes I am...........one direct.........a couple indirect.  When I called (member services number, then option 2 followed by the next option 2) about 10 days ago the person actually took a few minutes and checked on the status.  Today, this person, while pleasant, wouldn't even check.....said (lied to me) that they had no visibility.  So my frustration today is compounded by both (A) wildly inconsistent approach by Disney to ROFR combined with (B) member services lying to me that they cannot tell the status and that they have no way of finding out.  And, when she said to have my broker call, I asked if my broker would call the actual ROFR people or would simply call member services as I had, she said that the broker would simply call member services as I had. So I then asked why would I ask my broker to waste their time if they are simply going to get the same member services folks that I would get. She had no answer. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> Hi Katie,
> Yes I am...........one direct.........a couple indirect.  When I called (member services number, then option 2 followed by the next option 2) about 10 days ago the person actually took a few minutes and checked on the status.  Today, this person, while pleasant, wouldn't even check.....said (lied to me) that they had no visibility.  So my frustration today is compounded by both (A) wildly inconsistent approach by Disney to ROFR combined with (B) member services lying to me that they cannot tell the status and that they have no way of finding out.  And, when she said to have my broker call, I asked if my broker would call the actual ROFR people or would simply call member services as I had, she said that the broker would simply call member services as I had. So I then asked why would I ask my broker to waste their time if they are simply going to get the same member services folks that I would get. She had no answer. Make of that what you will.



What my broker has said is that they have been apologetic to the brokers and that this has to do with their "one ROFR employee" on extended leave. While I feel sympathy, as extended leave is rarely a positive thing, it seems nuts to me they only had ONE person doing ROFR. Of course, I guess they have no incentive to have more than one... but perhaps they need to train a few backfills.


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> What my broker has said is that they have been apologetic to the brokers and that this has to do with their "one ROFR employee" on extended leave. While I feel sympathy, as extended leave is rarely a positive thing, it seems nuts to me they only had ONE person doing ROFR. Of course, I guess they have no incentive to have more than one... but perhaps they need to train a few backfills.


And to your earlier point, yes, brokers can call just as we can. The more experienced brokers can / should call their DVC buddies.

Yes, re the 'extended leave' issue, Disney's made their issues then our issues, which is very non-Disney like. Do I believe that they have only one ROFR person? If, nudge, nudge, wink, wink, that is true, then in theory Disney would need to pass immediately all resale contracts submitted. Since resale contracts apparently are passing ROFR here and there that tells me that they do have more than one person reviewing these. If, as others have posted, that Disney has two people review each contract then, again, they do have more than one ROFR person reviewing these.

Banking my money in a Money Market account for a while is looking more and more favorable.


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> My suspicions were right.
> 
> Even though I told them back on the 18th that the date on the contract made me nervous and they assured me it would be taken care of... they dropped the ball.
> 
> So now a contract has been sent to Disney that was only 28 days from it’s closing date. They aren’t sure what to do now, because they’ve never done that before.
> 
> I have them rewriting the contract now just to get ahead of this.



I think you'll hear very quick then on your contract; either (A) it will pass ROFR because they don't want to deal with it or (B) message to the broker that Disney won't look at it and have it rewritten with a longer closing date.

Interesting times.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Dan1 said:


> Hi Katie,
> Yes I am...........one direct.........a couple indirect.  When I called (member services number, then option 2 followed by the next option 2) about 10 days ago the person actually took a few minutes and checked on the status.  Today, this person, while pleasant, wouldn't even check.....said (lied to me) that they had no visibility.  So my frustration today is compounded by both (A) wildly inconsistent approach by Disney to ROFR combined with (B) member services lying to me that they cannot tell the status and that they have no way of finding out.  And, when she said to have my broker call, I asked if my broker would call the actual ROFR people or would simply call member services as I had, she said that the broker would simply call member services as I had. So I then asked why would I ask my broker to waste their time if they are simply going to get the same member services folks that I would get. She had no answer. Make of that what you will.


This is getting quite nasty!  When I called about two weeks ago all I needed was the DVC Contract Number and Seller/Buyer names...and though I did not get an answer regarding ROFR either way, I did speak with a polite CM.  Here I am on Day 63...how do you get an answer if you can't call Disney and get an answer and your broker won't call?  It can't go on forever...


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> I think you'll hear very quick then on your contract; either (A) it will pass ROFR because they don't want to deal with it or (B) message to the broker that Disney won't look at it and have it rewritten with a longer closing date.
> 
> Interesting times.


Something tells me if they wouldn't start passing contracts that were submitted in violation of their terms, since that would just be an incentive for the buyers to behave badly.

It would be interesting to see what they have to say about it though.


----------



## Dan1

MICKIMINI said:


> This is getting quite nasty!  When I called about two weeks ago all I needed was the DVC Contract Number and Seller/Buyer names...and though I did not get an answer regarding ROFR either way, I did speak with a polite CM.  Here I am on Day 63...how do you get an answer if you can't call Disney and get an answer and your broker won't call?  It can't go on forever...



Would asking to speak to a Supervisor / Manager / Vice President work?  

You have my empathy and sympathy.

Fact is truly stranger than fiction.


----------



## MICKIMINI

RamblinWreck said:


> My suspicions were right.
> 
> Even though I told them back on the 18th that the date on the contract made me nervous and they assured me it would be taken care of... they dropped the ball.
> 
> So now a contract has been sent to Disney that was only 28 days from it’s closing date. They aren’t sure what to do now, because they’ve never done that before.
> 
> I have them rewriting the contract now just to get ahead of this.



Good for you!  Get that contract rewritten and see what happens...  I've been looking at a couple potential add on's but am still waiting for an answer on our other contract (Day 63 today).  DH says no way until this first one is resolved!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FWIW the "call DVC and get some answers right now" comes around periodically with ROFR and from what I've seen with this happening is that DVC eventually says enough and will stop even talking to you at all.  The times it's made any difference have been rare and often unique circumstances.  They do not seem to have a ton of support staff in Member administration or accounting and it makes sense that they need to stop otherwise all they do is spend their time fielding the phone calls.  Do as you feel you must but IMO patience will be better.  It has never happened that DVC suddenly starts giving out info left and right to all callers.  Never.  It's almost always gone the other way and they won't talk to anyone.


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> This is getting quite nasty!  When I called about two weeks ago all I needed was the DVC Contract Number and Seller/Buyer names...and though I did not get an answer regarding ROFR either way, I did speak with a polite CM.  Here I am on Day 63...how do you get an answer if you can't call Disney and get an answer and your broker won't call?  It can't go on forever...


Hasn't the closing date on your contract already passed?

Technically that means Disney has already waived their right of first refusal. They no longer have the right to take that contract from you.

I would email your broker and reiterate that point and tell Disney to get a move on with the estoppel and whatever else they need to do.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> This is getting quite nasty!  When I called about two weeks ago all I needed was the DVC Contract Number and Seller/Buyer names...and though I did not get an answer regarding ROFR either way, I did speak with a polite CM.  Here I am on Day 63...how do you get an answer if you can't call Disney and get an answer and your broker won't call?  It can't go on forever...



Actually the close by date is the end.  You will need a broker and title company that will be willing to begin closing though.  By all wording in the contract as long as DVC has had 30 days then they should be able to but I know that many are reluctant to do so without the formal word back on ROFR.


----------



## Katie L

MICKIMINI said:


> This is getting quite nasty!  When I called about two weeks ago all I needed was the DVC Contract Number and Seller/Buyer names...and though I did not get an answer regarding ROFR either way, I did speak with a polite CM.  Here I am on Day 63...how do you get an answer if you can't call Disney and get an answer and your broker won't call?  It can't go on forever...



When is your close date in your contract? Sounds like they have waived by virtue of no answer. I'd definitely be having a meeting with my broker. 

If people are in distress trying to sell 60 days waiting for ROFR could be the difference between foreclosure and not. Insane.


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> Banking my money in a Money Market account for a while is looking more and more favorable.



Mine is in a single stock - which is rare for me. But so far, so good.  lol


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> If people are in distress trying to sell 60 days waiting for ROFR could be the difference between foreclosure and not. Insane.



Very true and a good reminder that the high frustration levels are not just on the part of the buyers but also on the part of the sellers.


----------



## PamTimMN

Hjs33 said:


> Congrats!  I sent my VGF a few days after you so hopefully I’ll also hear soon.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, what was your closing date on your contract?



Our closing is listed for between 6/6 and 6/24. Sorry for the delay getting back to you


----------



## MICKIMINI

Katie L said:


> When is your close date in your contract? Sounds like they have waived by virtue of no answer. I'd definitely be having a meeting with my broker.
> 
> If people are in distress trying to sell 60 days waiting for ROFR could be the difference between foreclosure and not. Insane.


Just got off the phone with the broker...I can't tell you how many calls and emails have been exchanged to this date.  It has gone up the food chain, repeatedly with no answer.  They will try again today and/or tomorrow when the owner is available. 

I have been more than patient, more than polite, but as a member since 1996, with several direct and numerous indirect contracts purchased, I just expect all parties to play fair - that's all.


----------



## PamTimMN

Iestyn5150 said:


> Whoa, great contract, well done!


Thank you! We were nervous waiting for the ROFR but are happy it went through.


----------



## Dan1

MICKIMINI said:


> Just got off the phone with the broker...I can't tell you how many calls and emails have been exchanged to this date.  It has gone up the food chain, repeatedly with no answer.  They will try again today and/or tomorrow when the owner is available.
> 
> I have been more than patient, more than polite, but as a member since 1996, with several direct and numerous indirect contracts purchased, I just expect all parties to play fair - that's all.


Sorry, 'they will try again.... when the owner is available' to do what, exactly? Rewrite the contract with an extended closing date?


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> Just got off the phone with the broker...I can't tell you how many calls and emails have been exchanged to this date.  It has gone up the food chain, repeatedly with no answer.  They will try again today and/or tomorrow when the owner is available.
> 
> I have been more than patient, more than polite, but as a member since 1996, with several direct and numerous indirect contracts purchased, I just expect all parties to play fair - that's all.


You are in a position of power here, it’s no time to be timid.

Tell them they need to move forward with the transaction, and be specific that this isn’t a request. They are obligated to do it because your contract has officially passed ROFR.


----------



## MICKIMINI

RamblinWreck said:


> You are in a position of power here, it’s no time to be timid.
> 
> Tell them they need to move forward with the transaction, and be specific that this isn’t a request. They are obligated to do it because your contract has officially passed ROFR.


I totally agree!  Pretty much where I'm at...oh, and timid isn't something I have ever been!  I am an excellent negotiator and go on instinct and can say I have won way more than I have lost.  The lack of detail in the contract hasn't helped much which is a lesson learned.  If I buy through this broker again, I will demand detailed dates including 30 days for ROFR.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## vanjust14

Robmac07 said:


> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.


Wow congrats!  Great contract!


----------



## Tuckerpaul

Tuckerpaul---$138-$29369-200-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 195/19, 200/20- sent 4/22


----------



## DavidCa

DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16

DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16

After reading this thread, I am not looking forward to the ROFR process. For some reason the closing date in both of my contracts is July 1 which hopefully does not land me on the bottom of the list for review...


----------



## BrerRemus

BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22

Well let’s do this again


----------



## MICKIMINI

DavidCa said:


> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16
> 
> After reading this thread, I am not looking forward to the ROFR process. For some reason the closing date in both of my contracts is July 1 which hopefully does not land me on the bottom of the list for review...


Those sound like solid numbers but who knows?  Being the "oldest" on the pile (that I've seen) hasn't made it any quicker for me (BTW I am dealing with a foreign seller).  Good luck and may the pixie dust be with you!


----------



## brianilten

brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12


----------



## chicagoshannon

brianilten said:


> Angel25Fan---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12


that's a really good price these days.  I hope it passes!


----------



## brianilten

chicagoshannon said:


> that's a really good price these days.  I hope it passes!


Praying it slips through!  We are adding it to our Extended 250 AUG points we already have.


----------



## ohana99

BrerRemus said:


> BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Well let’s do this again


Oh no this looks an awful lot like mine that’s still in the process


----------



## pangyal

Robmac07 said:


> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> Long time reader of this thread, but first time poster.  This was my first attempt at a DVC purchase and I was surprised it passed ROFR.


Wow. I have to confess that I am surprised by this. But also super excited for you!!! Congrats and 

Btw, I am also waiting on a 160-point AKL contract at $101 that was submitted April 2nd, so we are sort of like AKL ROFR twinsies. I don’t have much hope for mine, though


----------



## Shannon G.

BrerRemus said:


> BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Well let’s do this again



I’m so sorry.  46 days of waiting to hear it was taken.  That just doesn’t seem right.  Sounds like you have a good attitude in spite of it!


----------



## cabloom

cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22

I was hopeful - they can’t take them all ... but they took this one.  Oh well, if at first you don’t succeed...


----------



## zapple

I'm starting to wonder if they're going after large contracts now because they can change the use year and split the contracts.  So they can get a 200 pt contract for $114 a point and sell that to 4 people who want to add on 50 points direct. I see there are a lot of small direct contracts on the orange county deed website lately. It costs them less than paying $140/pt for four 50 point contracts.  Just a thought. But the amount of time they're taking to decide they're going to buy it is obscene.


----------



## amytaylor6

Finally!!! Yay!

amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22

I realize we may have paid a little higher price per point than needed to pass (but who knows!)...My hubby said this was going to be our last try so I figured go big or (we don't get to) go Home. So excited! Finally got our second Home at BCV (after previously buying 100 points direct at PVB).

Sending lots of good thoughts and Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting! Thank you all for your support and encouragement...this has been a long and bumpy road...so much better with Disney friends!

Still have to get through the closing process...we do have First American as the title company but they sent all of the initial information pretty quickly so I am hoping for a smooth process. 

Shawn Ray with Fidelity was/is our broker on this one. She has been wonderful and very responsive! Our first try was with DVC Resale Market (Karen Guyder) & our second try was with Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)....third time was a charm but I honestly had very positive experiences with each of these ladies and would gladly work with any of them again! (Although I don't think DH will let us buy any more DVC contracts right now, lol!)


----------



## BlueRibbon

amytaylor6 said:


> amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22



Congrats!!



zapple said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they're going after large contracts now because they can change the use year and split the contracts.  So they can get a 200 pt contract for $114 a point and sell that to 4 people who want to add on 50 points direct. I see there are a lot of small direct contracts on the orange county deed website lately. It costs them less than paying $140/pt for four 50 point contracts.  Just a thought. But the amount of time they're taking to decide they're going to buy it is obscene.



Agree. It's very easy for them to just get a block of points in one transaction and break them up. Given that...it shouldn't be taking them that long to make the decision...


----------



## Cyberc1978

cabloom said:


> cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> I was hopeful - they can’t take them all ... but they took this one.  Oh well, if at first you don’t succeed...



Sorry to hear that. As you mentioned they can't take them all. Hopefully you have more luck with the next one. 
When your next contract passes you will retrospectively see that it was a good call by Disney to ROFR it as you new and passed contract was even better than the first


----------



## Cyberc1978

amytaylor6 said:


> Finally!!! Yay!
> 
> amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22
> 
> I realize we may have paid a little higher price per point than needed to pass (but who knows!)...My hubby said this was going to be our last try so I figured go big or (we don't get to) go Home. So excited! Finally got our second Home at BCV (after previously buying 100 points direct at PVB).
> 
> Sending lots of good thoughts and Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting! Thank you all for your support and encouragement...this has been a long and bumpy road...so much better with Disney friends!
> 
> Still have to get through the closing process...we do have First American as the title company but they sent all of the initial information pretty quickly so I am hoping for a smooth process.
> 
> Shawn Ray with Fidelity was/is our broker on this one. She has been wonderful and very responsive! Our first try was with DVC Resale Market (Karen Guyder) & our second try was with Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)....third time was a charm but I honestly had very positive experiences with each of these ladies and would gladly work with any of them again! (Although I don't think DH will let us buy any more DVC contracts right now, lol!)



Congrats.

When using First American I hope you have a lot of patience as they take 3-4 weeks sending out the closing docs. Other companies only uses a few days. I know their slowness tested me.


----------



## Cyberc1978

zapple said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they're going after large contracts now because they can change the use year and split the contracts.  So they can get a 200 pt contract for $114 a point and sell that to 4 people who want to add on 50 points direct. I see there are a lot of small direct contracts on the orange county deed website lately. It costs them less than paying $140/pt for four 50 point contracts.  Just a thought. But the amount of time they're taking to decide they're going to buy it is obscene.



Yes now they can just ROFR any contracts and apply a new UY as well as break up the contracts into smaller bits.

Starting to wonder if that will eventually mean that smaller contracts will go down in price as Disney wont ROFR them as they dont need them to fulfill direct requests.


----------



## amytaylor6

BlueRibbon said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## amytaylor6

Cyberc1978 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> When using First American I hope you have a lot of patience as they take 3-4 weeks sending out the closing docs. Other companies only uses a few days. I know their slowness tested me.



Thank you for the congrats and the heads up. I noticed that a lot of people mentioned that First American took much longer than other title companies. 

When we bought direct, they used First American and everything moved at lightening speed...but I'm guessing the direct closings take first priority and may lead to longer waits for resale. 

Still trying to optimistically hope for the best but it is good to have my expectations in check. (In reality, I know it will be difficult to be patient as I would really like to use some of those points this fall, but I am trying to look at the positive side that we finally got our BCV contract!)

Thanks  again!


----------



## ohana99

It seems to me that the contracts they let pass, pass in about 2-3 weeks.. does that necessarily mean if you wait over 3 weeks it will be taken by Disney?


----------



## Cyberc1978

ohana99 said:


> It seems to me that the contracts they let pass, pass in about 2-3 weeks.. does that necessarily mean if you wait over 3 weeks it will be taken by Disney?



Its not given by default that Disney will take it if takes longer than 2-3 weeks. However if the past(2019) is a guideline for the future then Disney has taken longer time to decide on contracts which they ended up taking.


----------



## Shawn Miller

Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23

This is our second go around, first time:

$104-$22,880-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 308/19, 220/20- sent 3/1, Taken 4/19

I didn't post these details here on that contract.


----------



## Dan1

Shawn Miller said:


> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23
> 
> This is our second go around, first time:
> 
> $104-$22,880-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 308/19, 220/20- sent 3/1, Taken 4/19
> 
> I didn't post these details here on that contract.


Good Luck!
AKV contracts hard to get passed (usually).


----------



## RamblinWreck

ohana99 said:


> It seems to me that the contracts they let pass, pass in about 2-3 weeks.. does that necessarily mean if you wait over 3 weeks it will be taken by Disney?


I tracked the results of contracts in the January through March thread.

By far the most common timeframe to pass was in the 27th-29th day range.

The 8th-10th day range was the second most common.


Once it gets past 30 days of waiting, the odds of passing significantly dropped but it still wasn't a done deal. Those who waited over 30 days still passed about 25% of the time.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

We're trying again. They haven't taken Copper Creek back previously but knowing our luck I won't be counting my chickens!

LynzyLady2019---$144-$26715-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 182/19, 106/20- sent 4/23


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> I tracked the results of contracts in the January through March thread.
> 
> By far the most common timeframe to pass was in the 27th-29th day range.
> 
> The 8th-10th day range was the second most common.
> 
> 
> Once it gets past 30 days of waiting, the odds of passing significantly dropped but it still wasn't a done deal. Those who waited over 30 days still passed about 25% of the time.



Hey RamblinWreck,
Am I correct that your analysis is based on the date the contract was sent to Disney rather than the date that Disney sent it to the ROFR folks?  I only ask because my currently O/S AKV contract was held back about 9 days from the date Disney received it until Disney sent it to their ROFR department, and my other outstanding contract, SSR, was similarly held back from the ROFR department.
Since there we don't include the date contracts are actually sent to the ROFR folks, I'm pretty sure of your answer but thought I would ask just in case.
Thanks!


----------



## bebec22

cabloom said:


> cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> I was hopeful - they can’t take them all ... but they took this one.  Oh well, if at first you don’t succeed...


Bummer.  They have taken so many BLT contracts recently, including one of mine that was priced at $135 per point.  I'm currently waiting on another that's priced at $145 per point.  Hoping that's enough to get through but who knows!


----------



## MICKIMINI

$85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23  International Seller

FINALLY!  This is Day 64 so don't anyone give up hope that you may pass...  I didn't get any explanation, though of course, I asked, other than the fact that it was so far past a reasonable ROFR.  Persistence and yes, patience.  Good luck to all those waiting for news and many thanks for support!


----------



## carli_h

MICKIMINI said:


> $85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23  International Seller
> 
> FINALLY!  This is Day 64 so don't anyone give up hope that you may pass...  I didn't get any explanation, though of course, I asked, other than the fact that it was so far past a reasonable ROFR.  Persistence and yes, patience.  Good luck to all those waiting for news and many thanks for support!



Wow, definitely worth the wait for you. Great contract. 

I’m surprised you had such a long wait as I thought that they typically passed on international seller contracts.


----------



## brianthompson1

brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/23


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> Hey RamblinWreck,
> Am I correct that your analysis is based on the date the contract was sent to Disney rather than the date that Disney sent it to the ROFR folks?  I only ask because my currently O/S AKV contract was held back about 9 days from the date Disney received it until Disney sent it to their ROFR department, and my other outstanding contract, SSR, was similarly held back from the ROFR department.
> Since there we don't include the date contracts are actually sent to the ROFR folks, I'm pretty sure of your answer but thought I would ask just in case.
> Thanks!


You are correct in your assumption! It is based on the date that the contract was sent to Disney.

Whatever happens to it after that point we aren't usually going to be privy to. I might even be wary of believing whoever told you that your contract wasn't forwarded over to the real ROFR people until over a week later. They might just be trying to get you off their back.

In my opinion, it's kind of irrelevant what Disney does with it after the contract has been given to them. I would assume that most contracts go through more or less the same process at the beginning.


----------



## RamblinWreck

MICKIMINI said:


> $85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23  International Seller
> 
> FINALLY!  This is Day 64 so don't anyone give up hope that you may pass...  I didn't get any explanation, though of course, I asked, other than the fact that it was so far past a reasonable ROFR.  Persistence and yes, patience.  Good luck to all those waiting for news and many thanks for support!


I'm glad it worked out!

If they had tried to "take" it at this point, would you have fought back? It would have been a pain for you but I would have been very interested in seeing how that would have played out.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Jenniferyoung44---$160-$8812-50-BCV-Apr-0/18, 55/19, 45/20, 50/21- sent 4/22

The waiting begins!


----------



## MICKIMINI

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm glad it worked out!
> 
> If they had tried to "take" it at this point, would you have fought back? It would have been a pain for you but I would have been very interested in seeing how that would have played out.


I really don't know how I could fight back beyond being so persistent.  I hate to lose however, without the strength of a concise contract behind me it really didn't look good.  Lesson:  Make sure dates are spelled out in detail and there is an appropriate ROFR deadline in writing!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> To be on the safe side I’ve mailed my closing agent. Once I get an answer I post a new reply.



So I got an update from the closing agent any it seems that if the seller chooses to apply for the ITIN number himself through an certified acceptance agent then both seller and buyer needs and ITIN number. That is however not the case with my purchase.


----------



## Madame

Cyberc1978 said:


> So I got an update from the closing agent any it seems that if the seller chooses to apply for the ITIN number himself through an certified acceptance agent then both seller and buyer needs and ITIN number. That is however not the case with my purchase.


So the seller has no plans to recoup any of the withheld taxes to which s/he could be entitled?


----------



## Cyberc1978

Madame said:


> So the seller has no plans to recoup any of the withheld taxes to which s/he could be entitled?



Imo I don’t know but I would assume yes. 

But the seller is using the closing company to recoup the taxes and is not using a certified Acceptance Agent. 

However I don’t know the difference between the closing agent and a certified Acceptance Agent.


----------



## Dan1

Quiet morning.

Day 38 (seems young compared to some  ) on our AKL contract; 21 days before 'closing' date.

The only thing we have to fear is fear itself ('fear itself' is a new Disney Villan). But, name calling is childish, right?


----------



## kniquy

pangyal said:


> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking


  This tool was so valuable when trying to find the right contract at the right price.  


Our Poly contract was submitted!!!  Please add us to the list.

Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20


----------



## carli_h

Dan1 said:


> Quiet morning.
> 
> Day 38 (seems young compared to some  ) on our AKL contract; 21 days before 'closing' date.
> 
> The only thing we have to fear is fear itself ('fear itself' is a new Disney Villan). But, name calling is childish, right?



I feel guilty for saying day 33... my broker for some reason put a close date 77 days out 

I guess I have another (at least) 3 weeks. Lessons learnt on close dates for me! Feel sorry for the seller as they dropped the contract price massively to attract a buyer so assume they’d like the money ASAP.

Not expecting to get the contract so not stressed out this time around, but not sure how I’ll feel at day 50+!


----------



## Katie L

carli_h said:


> I feel guilty for saying day 33... my broker for some reason put a close date 77 days out
> 
> I guess I have another (at least) 3 weeks. Lessons learnt on close dates for me! Feel sorry for the seller as they dropped the contract price massively to attract a buyer so assume they’d like the money ASAP.
> 
> Not expecting to get the contract so not stressed out this time around, but not sure how I’ll feel at day 50+!



Day 41. When we submitted I assumed we would DEFINITELY know by the time we got to WDW (Day 43). Feeling pretty discouraged. Especially since $5 more per point has sailed right through while they sit on ours. I don't expect to get ours either - but at this point I don't know what to do. Direct ain't happening. But maybe we should just wait til Disney stops this nonsense. Which may mean we never buy DVC.


----------



## carli_h

Katie L said:


> Day 41. When we submitted I assumed we would DEFINITELY know by the time we got to WDW (Day 43). Feeling pretty discouraged. Especially since $5 more per point has sailed right through while they sit on ours. I don't expect to get ours either - but at this point I don't know what to do. Direct ain't happening. But maybe we should just wait til Disney stops this nonsense. Which may mean we never buy DVC.



I’ve been looking at the contracts on occompt and they’re almost all $100. Mine seems very unlikely. I’ve been trying to plan my next steps. Even considering majority direct and a small contract resale but my DH is not on board with that. 

I just feel that there’s another resale restriction coming which is worrying me. It could be we just walk away but I can see the years of memories we could make.


----------



## Katie L

carli_h said:


> I just feel that there’s another resale restriction coming which is worrying me. It could be we just walk away but I can see the years of memories we could make.



Right all of this. 

And we saved up and waited a year and talked about it for a year. And now here we are. 

We literally don't spend "frivolous" money like this on anything... it's making me wonder if we "should".  Or if this is a sign we need to direct our dollars elsewhere.


----------



## carli_h

Katie L said:


> Right all of this.
> 
> And we saved up and waited a year and talked about it for a year. And now here we are.
> 
> We literally don't spend "frivolous" money like this on anything... it's making me wonder if we "should".  Or if this is a sign we need to direct our dollars elsewhere.



I would say whilst you’re there it would be a shame not to check out the Riviera villas and if you’re staying onsite getting a few dollars for doing so *bad influence*


----------



## LynzyLady2019

carli_h said:


> I’ve been looking at the contracts on occompt and they’re almost all $100. Mine seems very unlikely. I’ve been trying to plan my next steps. Even considering majority direct and a small contract resale but my DH is not on board with that.
> 
> I just feel that there’s another resale restriction coming which is worrying me. It could be we just walk away but I can see the years of memories we could make.



How do you search occompt for DVC contracts?


----------



## carli_h

LynzyLady2019 said:


> How do you search occompt for DVC contracts?



I’ve posted details on the last thread, be warned it’s a rabbit hole if you try to work our DVD logic...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...formatting-tool.3726925/page-27#post-60213583


----------



## Katie L

Six weeks. Finally got notice they took it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Katie L said:


> Six weeks. Finally got notice they took it.


I'm sorry.  What was the contract for?


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> Six weeks. Finally got notice they took it.


Grrrrr........so sorry.
Grrrrr.


----------



## Katie L

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sorry.  What was the contract for?



I've gotta get home to get the details for the string but SSR, $95/point, 200 points, loaded, August use year.


----------



## carli_h

Katie L said:


> Six weeks. Finally got notice they took it.



Sorry it wasn’t good news for you.


----------



## Tiffany H

Original
Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/8

Revised (I learned it was actually sent on 3/7)
Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24

48 days.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Katie L said:


> Six weeks. Finally got notice they took it.



I’m sorry they took it.  Disney seems to drag their feet at every step to actively discourage resales. The ROFR wait times are beyond unreasonable. SIX WEEKS!

DVC is a timeshare; it will be there later if you want to try again. 
But you are going to Disney in two days, right !?!  Enjoy!



Tiffany H said:


> Original
> Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/8
> 
> Revised (I learned it was actually sent on 3/7)
> Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24
> 
> 48 days.



Sorry yours was taken, too. That would have been a nice deal at BLT.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Anyone else ever had problems getting a response from a seller on an offer?  I sent an offer in last Friday and still haven't heard whether or not the seller has accepted.  The website did say that they sent the offer to the seller and they were just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Tony McQ

Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15

Based on recent posts, we’ll see how this goes...


----------



## Dan1

Tony McQ said:


> Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15
> 
> Based on recent posts, we’ll see how this goes...


Nice contract; best of luck!


----------



## Dan1

Disney Doc07 said:


> Anyone else ever had problems getting a response from a seller on an offer?  I sent an offer in last Friday and still haven't heard whether or not the seller has accepted.  The website did say that they sent the offer to the seller and they were just waiting to hear back.



Get on the phone with your broker; it’s their job. Perhaps the owner is overseas or could be rethinking the listing. 

The most I’ve had is one day. 

Consider retracting your offer; there will always be a better deal. 

Good luck.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney Doc07 said:


> Anyone else ever had problems getting a response from a seller on an offer?  I sent an offer in last Friday and still haven't heard whether or not the seller has accepted.  The website did say that they sent the offer to the seller and they were just waiting to hear back.



People do take vacations that might leave them unavailable for immediate contact.   That’s happened.    If there’s another contract you’d like to move on to just let the broker know that you are doing so or set a deadline like 24 hours and if you haven’t head by then that you are withdrawing your offer.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Disney Doc07 said:


> Anyone else ever had problems getting a response from a seller on an offer?  I sent an offer in last Friday and still haven't heard whether or not the seller has accepted.  The website did say that they sent the offer to the seller and they were just waiting to hear back.


What broker are you using?  I put in an offer with Fidelity on Monday and didn't hear back until this morning that it was accepted.  Now I'm waiting for the contract to be sent to me.  Last time I bought (3+ years ago) everything was done same day which is making this feel way longer to me.


----------



## Disney Doc07

DVC magic resales but I am likely just gonna retract my offer, it's getting ridiculous


----------



## princessbride6205

Sorry to the latest folks who had contracts taken! We were in that boat a few weeks ago; we didn't take it as a sign about adding on. I figure either I can try to get a deal and know Disney might take it, or offer the safest higher amount and be relatively sure it will pass. After ours was taken, we reassessed what resort we wanted to buy. If there are other contracts out there you are interested in, keep trying. We'll be here to make the wait a tiny bit more magical!



Disney Doc07 said:


> DVC magic resales but I am likely just gonna retract my offer, it's getting ridiculous


5-6 days is pretty long to wait. Hope you find the next best contract for you out there!


----------



## aoconnor

Disney Doc07 said:


> DVC magic resales but I am likely just gonna retract my offer, it's getting ridiculous



I’m in a similar situation with them now. Submitted an offer, didn’t hear anything for two days then got an email that it was accepted. This was last Thursday - 7 days later now and they haven’t been able to get in contact with the seller since it was accepted (supposedly). Hope we’re not going after the same one!


----------



## Katie L

GoofyCoaster said:


> I’m sorry they took it. Disney seems to drag their feet at every step to actively discourage resales. The ROFR wait times are beyond unreasonable. SIX WEEKS!
> 
> DVC is a timeshare; it will be there later if you want to try again.
> But you are going to Disney in two days, right !?! Enjoy!



We are leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo!!! I think we've decided not to do the annual passes we were planning on if we had passed. 

I'm definitely already looking at contracts. Since our contract got taken, I really am not sold on SSR. We've never stayed there - but we are used to moderate so my original approach had been anything DVC would be good and I had been offering at AKV and SSR - this was the first that accepted without counter. I'm ALSO not sure how much I care about August use year. THERE ARE SO MANY VARIABLES IT'S INSANE and I'm losing my mind. 

I'm just trying to figure out if we would be able to book a 2BR around January 20th inside the 7 month window - assuming we pass - or if I should postpone our planned trip... It's not like staying at moderates or Pop is completely off the table either. Meh. When did Disney get so complicated?

Sigh.

Thanks for letting me word-vomit in this post.


----------



## Shannon G.

After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.  

Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25


----------



## Dan1

Shannon G. said:


> After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25



Grrrrr.......sorry to hear.


----------



## Katie L

Shannon G. said:


> After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25



So sorry. Don't let it ruin your day. I think I pouted for 5 hours.


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> We are leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo!!! I think we've decided not to do the annual passes we were planning on if we had passed.
> 
> I'm definitely already looking at contracts. Since our contract got taken, I really am not sold on SSR. We've never stayed there - but we are used to moderate so my original approach had been anything DVC would be good and I had been offering at AKV and SSR - this was the first that accepted without counter. I'm ALSO not sure how much I care about August use year. THERE ARE SO MANY VARIABLES IT'S INSANE and I'm losing my mind.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if we would be able to book a 2BR around January 20th inside the 7 month window - assuming we pass - or if I should postpone our planned trip... It's not like staying at moderates or Pop is completely off the table either. Meh. When did Disney get so complicated?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for letting me word-vomit in this post.



FWIW, we own at SSR and think its great. And, it's next on the major renovation / refurbishment...starting this year.....with the Murphy beds being added. We like the short walk (sure, its all relative) or short boat ferry to Disney Springs. It's nice to get away from the sensory overload of the parks.

Then again, we also own at Animal Kingdom. When we stay there we stay for the animals...we find it very and immediately relaxing. We don't find the bus ride from Jambo or Kidani to any of the parts that much longer than from any other resort (some folks find the ride too long......for us, if we have to wait for a bus then we have to wait for a bus and it doesn't matter if the bus ride is 10 minutes or 20 minutes). 

We own at Boardwalk.....a small direct contract to get the direct DVC member ship benefits (really like the AP discount which, sure, can always change). We like staying there when we go for the Food & Wine festival. Yet, we do find it not quite as relaxing as the other two, yet we like the convenience of walking to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios.

All three resorts are similarly priced and affordable for us both in terms of the ppt for a resale contract as well as number of points for a stay. Yet, Boardwalk only has 24-ish years left while the other two are longer contracts so we won't be buying any more at Boardwalk. Our only 'expensive' DVC we just purchased resale...............75 point contract to Poly as a guilty pleasure (sure, all of Disney is a guilty pleasure  ). We plan to stay there every other year-ish. We really like the theme-ing and find the quiet pool area relaxing....especially now that it has its own bar! And, sure, we are looking forward to the nightly fireworks from Magic Kingdom and the electric floating parade. And, yes, like we can walk to the monorail to Epcot; don't do Magic Kingdom that much any more but like how we can take the monorail to Grand Floridian and Contemporary as we have favorite restaurants at each of those.

Bottom line; if you are going to buy DVC, buy where you want to stay and that's within your budget. I agree on Use Year; it doesn't really matter to us. We have two and just to keep things simple for us we are staying in those two Use Years for any future contracts should there be more DVC contracts in our future.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Katie L

Katie L---$95-$20865-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/14, taken 4/24


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24

Had one taken about a year ago... Hopefully this passes!


----------



## pangyal

I'm so sorry again to those who have waited so long for bad news. I confess, I am intrigued by this whole idea of the connection between the closing date on the contract and the resulting possibility of a long wait for ROFR, or whether there is no connection at all. 

Would those who waited extended times mind posting what the estimated closing date was per your contracts? I'm trying to get a handle on why wait times are so long and whether it really is that they put later closings at the bottom. 

I considered adding closing date per contract to the string, but the problem there is that I believe that this slowdown/ backlog is a temporary thing and that those data points would be unhelpful at best when looking at the big picture.


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry again to those who have waited so long for bad news. I confess, I am intrigued by this whole idea of the connection between the closing date on the contract and the resulting possibility of a long wait for ROFR, or whether there is no connection at all.
> 
> Would those who waited extended times mind posting what the estimated closing date was per your contracts? I'm trying to get a handle on why wait times are so long and whether it really is that they put later closings at the bottom.
> 
> I considered adding closing date per contract to the string, but the problem there is that I believe that this slowdown/ backlog is a temporary thing and that those data points would be unhelpful at best when looking at the big picture.



Submitted to ROFR: 3/14, Closing: 5/28, 42 days to taken, DVC Resale Market


----------



## gluestickgirl

Katie L said:


> We are leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo!!! I think we've decided not to do the annual passes we were planning on if we had passed.
> 
> I'm definitely already looking at contracts. Since our contract got taken, I really am not sold on SSR. We've never stayed there - but we are used to moderate so my original approach had been anything DVC would be good and I had been offering at AKV and SSR - this was the first that accepted without counter. I'm ALSO not sure how much I care about August use year. THERE ARE SO MANY VARIABLES IT'S INSANE and I'm losing my mind.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if we would be able to book a 2BR around January 20th inside the 7 month window - assuming we pass - or if I should postpone our planned trip... It's not like staying at moderates or Pop is completely off the table either. Meh. When did Disney get so complicated?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for letting me word-vomit in this post.



We own small contracts at both SSR and Poly and just decided to buy 100 more points. We were going to do SSR (that price is hard to argue with), but given that we always stay in studios we decided to bite the bullet and offer on another Poly. We do long weekend trips and have not had trouble getting in where we want at 7 months, but I just wonder about that changing as DVC retools their policies, and about what happens when the 2042s all go offline. So... we decided the extra price for the Poly was worth knowing we could stay at our favorite resort. 

All that to say - sometimes it's good to take a step back and to evaluate what you think the next 10-15 years look like, and what restrictions you'd be comfortable with and what would upset you long term. Be really, really honest with yourself as to what your tolerances would be. We still do moderates or Pop on occasion, but DVC has really made us love those deluxe resorts.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> You are correct in your assumption! It is based on the date that the contract was sent to Disney.
> 
> Whatever happens to it after that point we aren't usually going to be privy to. I might even be wary of believing whoever told you that your contract wasn't forwarded over to the real ROFR people until over a week later. They might just be trying to get you off their back.
> 
> In my opinion, it's kind of irrelevant what Disney does with it after the contract has been given to them. I would assume that most contracts go through more or less the same process at the beginning.


To expand on this, I think your experience of Disney not actually sending contracts to the review people until a week or so later is probably pretty standard.

The contract person I've been working with at DVCRM just told me this while updating me on my 30-day contract that they originally screwed up. I asked her if they had given any kind of response to the original contract they sent over (which at the time they sent it was only 28 days from the close date, not 30+)

"Disney has not responded yet.  They have been taking about 7-10 days to review the email and let us know everything looks okay and is going to the committee for decision."


This seems to make sense. In the analysis I did on the January-March ROFR thread, the fastest anyone passed was 8 days. 

We had someone this quarter who claimed to pass in 2 days or something crazy like that I think. That might just be an outlier for whatever reason.


----------



## Katie L

gluestickgirl said:


> All that to say - sometimes it's good to take a step back and to evaluate what you think the next 10-15 years look like, and what restrictions you'd be comfortable with and what would upset you long term. Be really, really honest with yourself as to what your tolerances would be. We still do moderates or Pop on occasion, but DVC has really made us love those deluxe resorts.



Right. So hard to predict our future. Lol. We have a 2 year old and a 4 year old. 15 years from now is gonna look pretty different from today. Haha.

But renting at AKV last year ruined me on "just" doing hotel rooms...


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Shannon G. said:


> After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25



Sorry, Shannon. I remember you saying how BW is your happy place. That was a great contract, but there will be others!


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> We had someone this quarter who claimed to pass in 2 days or something crazy like that I think. That might just be an outlier for whatever reason.



I think that person said they bought direct at the same time. I imagine DVD didn't want to lose that sale. ;P


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken. 

Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25


I had a boardwalk, 150 loaded, $107 per point sent the same day as yours and I passed in 12 days, it was an international seller, so I'm thinking that is definitely the key, sorry to hear and keep looking.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> To expand on this, I think your experience of Disney not actually sending contracts to the review people until a week or so later is probably pretty standard.
> 
> The contract person I've been working with at DVCRM just told me this while updating me on my 30-day contract that they originally screwed up. I asked her if they had given any kind of response to the original contract they sent over (which at the time they sent it was only 28 days from the close date, not 30+)
> 
> "Disney has not responded yet.  They have been taking about 7-10 days to review the email and let us know everything looks okay and is going to the committee for decision."
> 
> 
> This seems to make sense. In the analysis I did on the January-March ROFR thread, the fastest anyone passed was 8 days.
> 
> We had someone this quarter who claimed to pass in 2 days or something crazy like that I think. That might just be an outlier for whatever reason.



A handful of Poly contracts here were taking in the 8-10 day range, which is likely the amount of time it took Disney to get eyeballs on it to type the "no, thanks" email.


----------



## ohana99

This was my twin contract.. lost all hope


----------



## MICKIMINI

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry again to those who have waited so long for bad news. I confess, I am intrigued by this whole idea of the connection between the closing date on the contract and the resulting possibility of a long wait for ROFR, or whether there is no connection at all.
> 
> Would those who waited extended times mind posting what the estimated closing date was per your contracts? I'm trying to get a handle on why wait times are so long and whether it really is that they put later closings at the bottom.
> 
> I considered adding closing date per contract to the string, but the problem there is that I believe that this slowdown/ backlog is a temporary thing and that those data points would be unhelpful at best when looking at the big picture.


My 64 day wait for ROFR (passed 4/23/2019) had little detail on the contract regarding closing and having bought multiple times direct and indirect, I feel I was complacent in accepting a poorly written (apparently standard) contract:  "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract."  * came with no footnote or date!  Contract was to be executed by 2/22/2019 but wasn't until 2/26/2019 due to miscommunication from broker regarding financials.  I found out on 4/18/2019 the contract had a "closing date" of 4/19/2019 much to my surprise...and then after pushing a bit more due to the ridiculous "status" of ROFR it went through.  I had asked numerous times for updates but was never actually given one up until 4/18/2019.  I will never buy again without specific and reasonable expectation of dates "in writing" for ROFR and closing.  Thanks for trying to figure out "why"!


----------



## BrerRemus

Submitted to ROFR: 3/6, Closing: 5/28, 48 days to taken, DVC Resale Market


----------



## pangyal

MICKIMINI said:


> My 64 day wait for ROFR (passed 4/23/2019) had little detail on the contract regarding closing and having bought multiple times direct and indirect, I feel I was complacent in accepting a poorly written (apparently standard) contract:  "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract."  * came with no footnote or date!  Contract was to be executed by 2/22/2019 but wasn't until 2/26/2019 due to miscommunication from broker regarding financials.  I found out on 4/18/2019 the contract had a "closing date" of 4/19/2019 much to my surprise...and then after pushing a bit more due to the ridiculous "status" of ROFR it went through.  I had asked numerous times for updates but was never actually given one up until 4/18/2019.  I will never buy again without specific and reasonable expectation of dates "in writing" for ROFR and closing.  Thanks for trying to figure out "why"!



Your situation was particularly ridiculous, and I appreciate the details here!

Just out of curiosity, was there not an asterisk for your contract down by the signature area that reads, "*Effective Date_ (The date the last party signed or initialed acceptance of the final offer"? There is on the most recent one of mine that was submitted, so that would explain the asterisk you are referring to and would make the 60-day countdown start on that date. If it's not on yours, that's really odd, as I was under the assumption that the brokers use cookie-cutter paperwork for all of these DVC sales.


----------



## Tiffany H

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry again to those who have waited so long for bad news. I confess, I am intrigued by this whole idea of the connection between the closing date on the contract and the resulting possibility of a long wait for ROFR, or whether there is no connection at all.
> 
> Would those who waited extended times mind posting what the estimated closing date was per your contracts? I'm trying to get a handle on why wait times are so long and whether it really is that they put later closings at the bottom.
> 
> I considered adding closing date per contract to the string, but the problem there is that I believe that this slowdown/ backlog is a temporary thing and that those data points would be unhelpful at best when looking at the big picture.



Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24

Closing date 5/24/19.
DVC Resale Market
Waited 48 days 

Adding the rest for any other details you may want:
Per my talk with Disney it was sent to their Finance department for ROFR assessment on 3/12. On April 9th they had made a decision and said it had to go to their accounting department to stop dues and stated they were behind.


----------



## carli_h

Katie L said:


> We are leaving tomorrow! Woo hoo!!! I think we've decided not to do the annual passes we were planning on if we had passed.
> 
> I'm definitely already looking at contracts. Since our contract got taken, I really am not sold on SSR. We've never stayed there - but we are used to moderate so my original approach had been anything DVC would be good and I had been offering at AKV and SSR - this was the first that accepted without counter. I'm ALSO not sure how much I care about August use year. THERE ARE SO MANY VARIABLES IT'S INSANE and I'm losing my mind.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if we would be able to book a 2BR around January 20th inside the 7 month window - assuming we pass - or if I should postpone our planned trip... It's not like staying at moderates or Pop is completely off the table either. Meh. When did Disney get so complicated?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for letting me word-vomit in this post.



I so know what you mean! I’ve managed to completely confuse myself. 

We went for a large Saratoga contract because it was cheap and we like the look of the refurb rooms. We did like the resort when we walked through it to DS. However, I’m not keen on the fact the rooms open to the outside. I think this is where it loses its deluxe resort status. 

If we don’t get this contract I’m completely torn. We’ve ruled out BLT, Copper Creek and all 2042 resorts as options. Our heart is with VGF but it’s so many points to get a 10+ night stay every other year. We both like AKV but not how far out it is. 

There is plans/rumours that Saratoga and Animal Kingdom will be added to the Skyliner which will make them both more desirable. 

As I see our options it’s a large resale contract (maybe split into a couple of contracts), a blend of 100-150 Saratoga resale and 75-150 direct to get us into the new resorts or a 200-250 VGF resale contract. We want to try all or at least most resorts and don’t mind the 7 month waitlist roulette. 

I worry that we’ll end up being restricted to either the resort or limited in how we can apply to the L14 as resale so leaning towards a blend of resale and direct points. We just can not afford VGF direct currently.


----------



## bebec22

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry again to those who have waited so long for bad news. I confess, I am intrigued by this whole idea of the connection between the closing date on the contract and the resulting possibility of a long wait for ROFR, or whether there is no connection at all.
> 
> Would those who waited extended times mind posting what the estimated closing date was per your contracts? I'm trying to get a handle on why wait times are so long and whether it really is that they put later closings at the bottom.
> 
> I considered adding closing date per contract to the string, but the problem there is that I believe that this slowdown/ backlog is a temporary thing and that those data points would be unhelpful at best when looking at the big picture.



Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8

Closing date 4/22, Timeshare Store. Found out it was taken exactly 2 weeks before the closing date on the contract after 41 days of waiting.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

carli_h said:


> There is plans/rumours that Saratoga and Animal Kingdom will be added to the Skyliner which will make them both more desirable.



I wouldn't count on that. There are currently no plans to expand the Skyliner beyond its current footprint. That's not to say that other alternative forms of transport won't come in the future, but no plans for Skyliner.


----------



## kniquy

I recently used the steps to check the OCC for what re-sales have recently been approved by DVC.  For my purpose i was looking up Poly contracts -- looks like my offer was in the ballpark of what has been waived.  What I did find interesting was that there were deeds which were listed as "deed in lieu of foreclosure"  I thought it was a little odd.  Do people work out deals to just transfer their deed back to DVC to avoid the foreclosure process?


----------



## MICKIMINI

pangyal said:


> Your situation was particularly ridiculous, and I appreciate the details here!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was there not an asterisk for your contract down by the signature area that reads, "*Effective Date_ (The date the last party signed or initialed acceptance of the final offer"? There is on the most recent one of mine that was submitted, so that would explain the asterisk you are referring to and would make the 60-day countdown start on that date. If it's not on yours, that's really odd, as I was under the assumption that the brokers use cookie-cutter paperwork for all of these DVC sales.


It's on the contract but it's just blank without any date or explanation - just nothing...  Other contracts from other brokers had details nicely spelled out and were easy to read.  We just closed on two other contracts in January 2019 and here it was February and I blew it in allowing it to go with no dates - again, complacency on my part.


----------



## carli_h

DisneyOutsider said:


> I wouldn't count on that. There are currently no plans to expand the Skyliner beyond its current footprint. That's not to say that other alternative forms of transport won't come in the future, but no plans for Skyliner.



Naturally I wouldn’t buy solely on this, but felt it was an interesting article on a potential expansion https://ziggyknowsdisney.com/new-di...oning-and-expansion-to-animal-kingdom-coming/


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm sorry for those having their contracts taken by Disney.  Doesn't give me much hope with the one we just signed on this morning(will post details after it's gets sent to ROFR don't want to jinx it)

I do like people posting the company they used.  Starting to wonder if Disney is looking at certain resale companies and taking those more than others.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Disney Doc07 said:


> DVC magic resales but I am likely just gonna retract my offer, it's getting ridiculous


Finally heard back, apparently the seller had already sold the contract and did not tell the website, back to the listings search


----------



## chicagoshannon

Disney Doc07 said:


> Finally heard back, apparently the seller had already sold the contract and did not tell the website, back to the listings search


I'm glad you now know.  I've seen some really nice listings come across this week.  Happy searching!


----------



## Dan1

Disney Doc07 said:


> Finally heard back, apparently the seller had already sold the contract and did not tell the website, back to the listings search


Already sold it? Meaning it was listed on more than one DVC resale broker web site?


----------



## Disney Doc07

Dan1 said:


> Already sold it? Meaning it was listed on more than one DVC resale broker web site?


Probably


----------



## DisneyOutsider

carli_h said:


> Naturally I wouldn’t buy solely on this, but felt it was an interesting article on a potential expansion https://ziggyknowsdisney.com/new-di...oning-and-expansion-to-animal-kingdom-coming/



I'm getting off topic, and I don't mean to be harsh, but as someone who pays fairly close attention to these things - this guy is not credible. It's pretty wild speculation on his part. His expansion map is nothing more than implausible fan-fiction.


----------



## carli_h

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'm getting off topic, and I don't mean to be harsh, but as someone who pays fairly close attention to these things - this guy is not credible. It's pretty wild speculation on his part. His expansion map is nothing more than implausible fan-fiction.



Ok


----------



## hichicha

MICKIMINI said:


> It's on the contract but it's just blank without any date or explanation - just nothing...  Other contracts from other brokers had details nicely spelled out and were easy to read.  We just closed on two other contracts in January 2019 and here it was February and I blew it in allowing it to go with no dates - again, complacency on my part.



Both of your comments made me go look at the three contracts (w/ three different resale companies) we executed. None had any mention of an effective date. They said:

This contract shall be closed:

on or before October 22, 2018, or within two weeks of the title company's receipt of estoppel unless extended by the closing agent with good cause or other provisions of the contract.
on or before January 28, 2019 unless extended by the closing agency or other provisions of the contract.
on or before March 8, 2019 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company, unless extended by other provisions of the contract.


----------



## Iestyn5150

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'm getting off topic, and I don't mean to be harsh, but as someone who pays fairly close attention to these things - this guy is not credible. It's pretty wild speculation on his part. His expansion map is nothing more than implausible fan-fiction.



Wait a minute! You mean I can’t believe everything I read on the internet? I was so looking forward to Luke stepping out of the shower to find Ep.8 was all a dream too!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Iestyn5150 said:


> Wait a minute! You mean I can’t believe everything I read on the internet? I was so looking forward to Luke stepping out of the shower to find Ep.8 was all a dream too!



I'll just say that not even Disney could stretch Gondolas flying over Andy's backyard and Sunset Boulevard as a thematic fit


----------



## Iestyn5150

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'll just say that not even Disney could stretch Gondolas flying over Andy's backyard and Sunset Boulevard as a thematic fit



Alright Mr Lightyear, I’m ready for my close-up!


----------



## Shannon G.

GoofyCoaster said:


> Sorry, Shannon. I remember you saying how BW is your happy place. That was a great contract, but there will be others!



Thank you for the encouraging words.  I’m sure we’ll get a BWV contract eventually.


----------



## Shannon G.

Katie L said:


> So sorry. Don't let it ruin your day. I think I pouted for 5 hours.



Thank Katie!  I was actually ok, until another contract I was about to make an offer on got snatched up!


----------



## Shannon G.

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25
> 
> 
> I had a boardwalk, 150 loaded, $107 per point sent the same day as yours and I passed in 12 days, it was an international seller, so I'm thinking that is definitely the key, sorry to hear and keep looking.



I remember your contract.  You definitely got a great one!  I was about to make an offer on another BWV with an international seller, but it was snatched up.  Hopefully I’ll find another one soon.


----------



## OUjenny21

OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays mf19- sent 4/18


----------



## heynowirv

Well  our last contract was taken on day 31,we are now on day 17 ,come on Pass or fail.


----------



## princessbride6205

Finally posting our new offer! The seller accepted 9 days ago, but they had some issue getting the contract signed. 
We found out our OKW resale was taken in ROFR while on vacation at the Poly a couple weeks ago. As much as our family loves the Poly, I just couldn't justify the per point price, when we could own at OKW, SSR, or others for less. But after having that taken, and another wonderful Poly stay, I was thinking more about buying Poly. The price for the length of the contract started to sway me, and I was able to convince the logical side of my brain to let the heart win. Which side really won and how much did I justify what I wanted to myself? Who's to say? 

princessbride6205---$145-$15951-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 4/25


----------



## princessbride6205

OUjenny21 said:


> OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays mf19- sent 4/18


Welcome to the DIS! I had been eyeing that contract too.


----------



## pangyal

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> After 43 days of waiting, mine was also taken.
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25
> 
> 
> I had a boardwalk, 150 loaded, $107 per point sent the same day as yours and I passed in 12 days, it was an international seller, so I'm thinking that is definitely the key, sorry to hear and keep looking.


They do not generally have problems with international sellers...they buy those back too. So, you should be even happier that yours passed !


----------



## pangyal

bebec22 said:


> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> Closing date 4/22, Timeshare Store. Found out it was taken exactly 2 weeks before the closing date on the contract after 41 days of waiting.



These are the types of situations that make me wonder. If your contract had passed, would you have been within your rights to push the usually molasses-speed title companies to get the estoppel and closing papers within that two week period? Or was that never going to be an issue, because after that long, it’s going to be as good as taken?

I don’t have the answers, just tossing questions around because I’m genuinely curious


----------



## pangyal

MICKIMINI said:


> $85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23  International Seller
> 
> FINALLY!  This is Day 64 so don't anyone give up hope that you may pass...  I didn't get any explanation, though of course, I asked, other than the fact that it was so far past a reasonable ROFR.  Persistence and yes, patience.  Good luck to all those waiting for news and many thanks for support!



Following my particular rabbit hole at the moment...can you let us know whether your title company has made any strides or at least communicated with you regarding what will happen now that you have missed the closing date on your contract? Are they going to expedite anything, is Disney going to provide estoppel immediately, that sort of thing? If you don’t mind my asking


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

pangyal said:


> They do not generally have problems with international sellers...they buy those back too. So, you should be even happier that yours passed !



The wife and I are ecstatic that it passed, but after reading over these boards the last 3 months, I haven't seen one taken yet that's international seller and most I've read say they generally pass on those.


----------



## bebec22

pangyal said:


> These are the types of situations that make me wonder. If your contract had passed, would you have been within your rights to push the usually molasses-speed title companies to get the estoppel and closing papers within that two week period? Or was that never going to be an issue, because after that long, it’s going to be as good as taken?
> 
> I don’t have the answers, just tossing questions around because I’m genuinely curious


So many questions, so few answers...

The contract I’m currently waiting on was submitted 4/9 and says, “cannot close before 6/10/19 but must close before 7/1/19.” Hopefully I’m not waiting until mid June!


----------



## Betsy82

Just to add more info into the mix... 

$165 50 PVB March 59/2019 50/2020, sent 3/22 passed 4/9

We paid more for the perfect fit. We’d been watching for awhile.

Also, our close date is 6/6 so doesn’t give much credence to close date having anything to do with what they look at first. Though I had zero doubts this would pass.


----------



## Katie L

Betsy82 said:


> Just to add more info into the mix...
> 
> $165 50 PVB March 59/2019 50/2020, sent 3/22 passed 4/9
> 
> We paid more for the perfect fit. We’d been watching for awhile.
> 
> Also, our close date is 6/6 so doesn’t give much credence to close date having anything to do with what they look at first. Though I had zero doubts this would pass.



I believe they give a sheet with the $$$ amount that the "rookies" can immediately pass. Then they hold and sort those "on the fence".


----------



## Iestyn5150

How would I find out if it’s an international seller? Is it simply asking the broker or is there an easier way?


----------



## Hjs33

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'll just say that not even Disney could stretch Gondolas flying over Andy's backyard and Sunset Boulevard as a thematic fit


I agree.  That’s what got me with the “future expansion” map.  I just can’t see a gondola flying over the middle of Hollywood studios.  

Although I can see them adding a gondola from AKV to Animal Kingdom and somehow connecting Disney Springs to the Riviera.


----------



## Paul_S

Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12

First DVC and first post!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Paul_S said:


> Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12
> 
> First DVC and first post!


Good luck.  Nice price for a small contract!


----------



## Dan1

Iestyn5150 said:


> How would I find out if it’s an international seller? Is it simply asking the broker or is there an easier way?



It usually says on the broker’s site on the details of the individual contract.


----------



## Henry.au

henry.au---$137-$27950-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/25

After a painful few weeks, I'm officially off the hook...

Placed another offer with an international seller but my broker advised me to not proceed as I'm not a US Citizen and therefore complicates (and slows down) the process

I have just placed an offer on a similar contract so fingers crossed it gets accepted (and hopefully not taken).


----------



## ohana99

Ohana99---$115-$20887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 4/2


Just realized this never officially posted


----------



## vanjust14

Henry.au said:


> henry.au---$137-$27950-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/25
> 
> After a painful few weeks, I'm officially off the hook...
> 
> Placed another offer with an international seller but my broker advised me to not proceed as I'm not a US Citizen and therefore complicates (and slows down) the process
> 
> I have just placed an offer on a similar contract so fingers crossed it gets accepted (and hopefully not taken).



Sorry it was taken.  Good luck with your offer.  Glad to see you jumped right back in!


----------



## EDiQ

So we just got word that our seller cancelled an existing reservation so we are now getting an additional 40 points at no cost.  Any idea how/if this will affect the ROFR process?


----------



## Dan1

EDiQ said:


> So we just got word that our seller cancelled an existing reservation so we are now getting an additional 40 points at no cost.  Any idea how/if this will affect the ROFR process?


While I've never encountered that situation I would see three options:
1. Seller makes a new reservation to use those points before closing,
2. Seller and Buyer (you) may need to sign either an amendment sale / purchase document with the corrected points, or
3. Seller and Buyer (you) will simply initial the original sale / purchase document where the old number of points are crossed out and the new number of points is manually written in.

That's all I've got.


----------



## EDiQ

Dan1 said:


> While I've never encountered that situation I would see three options:
> 1. Seller makes a new reservation to use those points before closing,
> 2. Seller and Buyer (you) may need to sign either an amendment sale / purchase document with the corrected points, or
> 3. Seller and Buyer (you) will simply initial the original sale / purchase document where the old number of points are crossed out and the new number of points is manually written in.
> 
> That's all I've got.



We signed an amendment.  But I was concerned that this will either make ROFR take longer, or make the contract more attractive to Disney.


----------



## Dan1

EDiQ said:


> We signed an amendment.  But I was concerned that this will either make ROFR take longer, or make the contract more attractive to Disney.


I'm told by the broker we go through that Disney doesn't even look at number of points that come with the contract (i.e., number of 2017 Use Year points, number of 2018 Use Year points, etc.). Rather, Disney simply looks at the price per point, closing costs (regardless if buyer or seller are paying closing costs) and thirdly use year (but with the change in the rules doubtful how much weight this is now given). The broker used to be a DVC sales / ROFR dude.  If that's correct there shouldn't be any difference.
Curious if anyone has been told by their broker that the number of point the buyer receives with the contract does make a contract more / less attractive to Disney?


----------



## EDiQ

Dan1 said:


> I'm told by the broker we go through that Disney doesn't even look at number of points that come with the contract (i.e., number of 2017 Use Year points, number of 2018 Use Year points, etc.). Rather, Disney simply looks at the price per point, closing costs (regardless if buyer or seller are paying closing costs) and thirdly use year (but with the change in the rules doubtful how much weight this is now given). The broker used to be a DVC sales / ROFR dude.  If that's correct there shouldn't be any difference.
> Curious if anyone has been told by their broker that the number of point the buyer receives with the contract does make a contract more / less attractive to Disney?



Why does Disney care about closing costs?


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Katie L said:


> I believe they give a sheet with the $$$ amount that the "rookies" can immediately pass. Then they hold and sort those "on the fence".



I think so too. There’s likely an algorithm with resort, minimum price per point, payer of closing costs, etc. and contracts that meet the predetermined criteria get the quick pass. Those that don’t get kicked up to a supervisor or panel for further review.


----------



## Dan1

EDiQ said:


> Why does Disney care about closing costs?


I was told that Disney cares about total out of pocket cost to pick up a contract.....price per point and closing costs (even with internal staff who can take care of some of these, the internal staff cannot eliminate 100% all of the different type of closing costs)


----------



## texanlawyer

EDiQ said:


> So we just got word that our seller cancelled an existing reservation so we are now getting an additional 40 points at no cost.  Any idea how/if this will affect the ROFR process?



That happened to me in January.  We just signed a simple addendum to the original sale contract reflecting the additional points that we would receive and the broker sent that to Disney.  I ended up waiting for my ROFR waiver for over 30 days, but I don't think it was because of the addendum.  I think that Disney was just backed up.


----------



## cubsblue

cubsblue---$104-$11800-100-SSR-Dec-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/4 passed 4-26

Now a little more waiting but no worries.


----------



## Dan1

Very nice. Sure, I'm worried about my $98 / point SSR DEC contract sent two days ago.....but what the heck.

SSR is a great resort for relaxing, decompressing from the sensory overload of the Parks, and short walk / boat to Disney Springs and its great restaurants.

Congrats!


----------



## ExcitableMouse

Alright, here we go! First timer.

$132-$43,150-320-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 318/20-sent 4/26

Fully expecting this to be taken.


----------



## Mariabelle

Just got word!! 
Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/26


----------



## MICKIMINI

pangyal said:


> Following my particular rabbit hole at the moment...can you let us know whether your title company has made any strides or at least communicated with you regarding what will happen now that you have missed the closing date on your contract? Are they going to expedite anything, is Disney going to provide estoppel immediately, that sort of thing? If you don’t mind my asking


I received closing documents late yesterday afternoon from closing company (I've dealt with them before and requested them) and had a check in the mail before noon today (before someone changed their mind).  The broker has not been in communication with me since a call stating we got through ROFR.  Communication in general has been difficult with this broker and only when initiated by me and totally ignored several times along the way.

In contrast, I have had an email, follow up phone call and several hand written note cards from Willie at resales.DVC and spoken with the owner several times...night and day exceptional service!  I feel the same about Scottie at DVC Resale Market as he's told me to call him "any time" with questions regarding anything about DVC.  He's fantastic too.  These were recent transactions this calendar year and I had phone calls and emails updating me at every significant time in the process.

Goodness - I hope someone can get a handle on these long ROFR's!  Thank you for trying!


----------



## carli_h

Not very surprising but... Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-‘18 PST- sent 3/22, taken 4/26

Only 35 days from being sent to Disney. I am surprised that it wasn’t too long a wait as the closing was 6 June. 

Now have to decide what to do next.


----------



## Dan1

carli_h said:


> Not very surprising but... Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-‘18 PST- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Only 35 days from being sent to Disney. I am surprised that it wasn’t too long a wait as the closing was 6 June.
> 
> Now have to decide what to do next.



Man, that would have been an outstanding contract at that price. Sad for you.


----------



## Soniabel

Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, taken 4/26

Boo Hoo. First attempt did not succeed so I guess we will have to try again!


----------



## carli_h

Dan1 said:


> Man, that would have been an outstanding contract at that price. Sad for you.



Thanks. It was always an outside chance. The seller kept dropping the price and there were holding points. We ended up helping Disney get a steal.


----------



## bebec22

bebec22 said:


> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9


Just got word that it passed!!!!! I am so excited! We can't close until at least 6/10 but that will be a much easier wait! I'll update the string when I get home later.


----------



## carli_h

Soniabel said:


> Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, taken 4/26
> 
> Boo Hoo. First attempt did not succeed so I guess we will have to try again!



Wow, surprised at this!


----------



## OUjenny21

Does anyone have any idea on why no ROFR info exists for Polynesian?  Is it just still so new that DVC has a surplus of points unsold and has been waiving all the ROFR for those resale contracts?


----------



## katandmouse

katandmouse---$144-$23405-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/7, passed 4/26

Long time lurker, first time poster, and soon to be owner!

I didn’t think the ROFR wait would bother me, but I was getting antsy - and it’s only been 19 days. I hope everyone who’s been waiting longer hears soon. It seems like a lot of people got news today, so maybe the backlog is finally moving along?

Oh, and our closing date is June 6.


----------



## Bearrister

Bearrister said:


> Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9
> 
> Hoping for good news!  Patiently waiting.



Day 17 and no update yet, but I checked my contract and my closing date is “on or before June 21, 2019, and no earlier than 5/18/19.”  So if I understand the ROFR rules correctly Disney has until June 7, 2019 (14 days before closing) to exercise ROFR before it’s considered waived? 

Still patiently waiting...


----------



## Linda Goudailler

So, so happy to pass ROFR on our third try for an AKV contract! Overpaid, I'm sure, but didn't want to lose this perfect one! 

Grandma Minnie---$119-$14400-125-AKV-June-102/18. 128/19/125/20-sent 4/9, passed 4/26


----------



## Shannon G.

Bearrister said:


> Day 17 and no update yet, but I checked my contract and my closing date is “on or before June 21, 2019, and no earlier than 5/18/19.”  So if I understand the ROFR rules correctly Disney has until June 7, 2019 (14 days before closing) to exercise ROFR before it’s considered waived?
> 
> Still patiently waiting...



Actually, both Disney and our Broker said Disney has up until the closing date, which would be June 21st.  Our Broker followed up to say it’s not Disney’s intention to take up to the closing date, so hopefully they will not.


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar- 0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8

Not so patiently waiting ...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Linda Goudailler said:


> So, so happy to pass ROFR on our third try for an AKV contract! Overpaid, I'm sure, but didn't want to lose this perfect one!
> 
> Grandma Minnie---$119-$14400-125-AKV-June-102/18. 128/19/125/20-sent 4/9, passed 4/26



At least it's fully loaded.  The one I just put a contract on is also a June use year (although quite a bit lower than yours) so maybe mine will pass.... if the seller ever gets the contract signed!


----------



## bebec22

Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26

I’m still in disbelief!


----------



## zapple

Update:

zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/8, passed 4/26

I changed the sent date, as I found out it was sent on 4/8, not 4/6.   As for closing date, my contract says: "This contract shall be closed on or before 6/15/19 unless extended by the Title Company for administrative reasons."


----------



## Tonnerme

tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26


----------



## BlueRibbon

bebec22 said:


> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26
> 
> I’m still in disbelief!



Great to see!! I can't believe that almost every BLT contract lately has been taken! Finally one comes through!


----------



## ScubaCat

Betsy82 said:


> Just to add more info into the mix...
> 
> $165 50 PVB March 59/2019 50/2020, sent 3/22 passed 4/9
> 
> We paid more for the perfect fit. We’d been watching for awhile.
> 
> Also, our close date is 6/6 so doesn’t give much credence to close date having anything to do with what they look at first. Though I had zero doubts this would pass.





ExcitableMouse said:


> Alright, here we go! First timer.
> 
> $132-$43,150-320-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 318/20-sent 4/26
> 
> Fully expecting this to be taken.





Linda Goudailler said:


> So, so happy to pass ROFR on our third try for an AKV contract! Overpaid, I'm sure, but didn't want to lose this perfect one!
> 
> Grandma Minnie---$119-$14400-125-AKV-June-102/18. 128/19/125/20-sent 4/9, passed 4/26



Please reformat your strings with the link in post #1 so they can be added to the list.


----------



## amytaylor6

Congrats on all the passes lately!!!  And sorry for those taken. 

We are ecstatic to finally have our BCV contract on our 3rd try.  We are probably not in a position to buy any more points for awhile but hoping to still check in here as I feel bonded with you all, and it makes my heart happy to see others finding their Disney Homes!

Our process is not quite complete yet, so maybe I shouldn't post quite yet...but I did want to share that so far our experience with Fidelity and First American seems to be going well. 

We went to ROFR on 4/3, passed on 4/22 (already posted in previous reply), received closing docs today (4/26), and mailed them back via FEDEX next day late this afternoon. 

We purchased this contract through Shawn Ray with Fidelity and our First American representative is Alice Bann. Both have been extremely professional, responsive, friendly, and very expedient! We feel fortunate and thankful! 

Sending positive vibes out to all of you too!


----------



## amytaylor6

amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22


----------



## Betsy82

Katie L said:


> I believe they give a sheet with the $$$ amount that the "rookies" can immediately pass. Then they hold and sort those "on the fence".



That would make sense! 

We already have a March UY at PVB and wanted just a few more points, so this was perfect. It was higher than we originally had in mind to pay when we first started looking but realized the difference was less than a long weekend would cost in cash so we just went for it. 

I knew it would pass at that price though so I also paid for some peace of mind... 

They probably looked at it, laughed, and stamped it to pass


----------



## chicagoshannon

amytaylor6 said:


> Congrats on all the passes lately!!!  And sorry for those taken.
> 
> We are ecstatic to finally have our BCV contract on our 3rd try.  We are probably not in a position to buy any more points for awhile but hoping to still check in here as I feel bonded with you all, and it makes my heart happy to see others finding their Disney Homes!
> 
> Our process is not quite complete yet, so maybe I shouldn't post quite yet...but I did want to share that so far our experience with Fidelity and First American seems to be going well.
> 
> We went to ROFR on 4/3, passed on 4/22 (already posted in previous reply), received closing docs today (4/26), and mailed them back via FEDEX next day late this afternoon.
> 
> We purchased this contract through Shawn Ray with Fidelity and our First American representative is Alice Bann. Both have been extremely professional, responsive, friendly, and very expedient! We feel fortunate and thankful!
> 
> Sending positive vibes out to all of you too!


Thanks for posting that info.  We're  going through Fidelity also.  Still waiting for the contract to get sent to Disney though.  We started this whole process on Monday so it's taken quite a bit longer than we expected so far.  It's annoying that the wait for ROFR hasn't even started yet!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

amytaylor6 said:


> Congrats on all the passes lately!!!  And sorry for those taken.
> 
> We are ecstatic to finally have our BCV contract on our 3rd try.  We are probably not in a position to buy any more points for awhile but hoping to still check in here as I feel bonded with you all, and it makes my heart happy to see others finding their Disney Homes!
> 
> Our process is not quite complete yet, so maybe I shouldn't post quite yet...but I did want to share that so far our experience with Fidelity and First American seems to be going well.
> 
> We went to ROFR on 4/3, passed on 4/22 (already posted in previous reply), received closing docs today (4/26), and mailed them back via FEDEX next day late this afternoon.
> 
> We purchased this contract through Shawn Ray with Fidelity and our First American representative is Alice Bann. Both have been extremely professional, responsive, friendly, and very expedient! We feel fortunate and thankful!
> 
> Sending positive vibes out to all of you too!



I am shocked but happy that you received your closing docs so fast from First American! It took us almost 4 weeks to get ours, also with Alice. Another poster it took them 7 weeks to get theirs, this was all within the past month. We have have since closed, but there was an error on the recorded deed so they have to go back and fix. Hope you have smooth sailing from here! Congrats on finally getting your BCV contract!


----------



## mlittig

amytaylor6 said:


> Congrats on all the passes lately!!!  And sorry for those taken.
> 
> We are ecstatic to finally have our BCV contract on our 3rd try.  We are probably not in a position to buy any more points for awhile but hoping to still check in here as I feel bonded with you all, and it makes my heart happy to see others finding their Disney Homes!
> 
> Our process is not quite complete yet, so maybe I shouldn't post quite yet...but I did want to share that so far our experience with Fidelity and First American seems to be going well.
> 
> We went to ROFR on 4/3, passed on 4/22 (already posted in previous reply), received closing docs today (4/26), and mailed them back via FEDEX next day late this afternoon.
> 
> We purchased this contract through Shawn Ray with Fidelity and our First American representative is Alice Bann. Both have been extremely professional, responsive, friendly, and very expedient! We feel fortunate and thankful!
> 
> Sending positive vibes out to all of you too!





HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> I am shocked but happy that you received your closing docs so fast from First American! It took us almost 4 weeks to get ours, also with Alice. Another poster it took them 7 weeks to get theirs, this was all within the past month. We have have since closed, but there was an error on the recorded deed so they have to go back and fix. Hope you have smooth sailing from here! Congrats on finally getting your BCV contract!



Mine was the one that took 7 weeks and it was working with the same two people that amytaylor6 used so go figure  Communication was not a strong point with either Shawn Ray or Alice Bann  So glad it worked better for you two


----------



## AuroraV

TikiTikiTikiRoom---$140-$28896-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 19/19, 200/20- sent 4/27

Hoping to add to our existing 100 direct points at PVB


----------



## bebec22

BlueRibbon said:


> Great to see!! I can't believe that almost every BLT contract lately has been taken! Finally one comes through!


They seem to be taking anything $140/pt and below. My last attempt was $135 and was taken. I also recently saw a $140/pt taken. Still can’t believe they’re charging $225/pt for a direct purchase. That’s $80 a point more than I paid. I saved $16,000!!! There’s no perk except maybe a lifetime of free annual passes that would make me pay that price.


----------



## amytaylor6

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for posting that info.  We're  going through Fidelity also.  Still waiting for the contract to get sent to Disney though.  We started this whole process on Monday so it's taken quite a bit longer than we expected so far.  It's annoying that the wait for ROFR hasn't even started yet!


Hoping your process speeds up & you get a ROFR pass quickly, too! Best wishes!!


----------



## amytaylor6

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> I am shocked but happy that you received your closing docs so fast from First American! It took us almost 4 weeks to get ours, also with Alice. Another poster it took them 7 weeks to get theirs, this was all within the past month. We have have since closed, but there was an error on the recorded deed so they have to go back and fix. Hope you have smooth sailing from here! Congrats on finally getting your BCV contract!


Thank you for the congrats! I am sorry to hear that yours took longer and had a few bumps but hope you are able to start making happy Disney  memories soon!! I also hope ours continues to go smoothly. We have been trying since early January to get a BCV resale contract, so I am so thankful that we are finally getting close to having our points!


----------



## amytaylor6

mlittig said:


> Mine was the one that took 7 weeks and it was working with the same two people that amytaylor6 used so go figure  Communication was not a strong point with either Shawn Ray or Alice Bann  So glad it worked better for you two


I am very sorry to hear that your experience was not good. I feel very fortunate... 
Hopefully things are looking up for you now though!


----------



## cedricandsophie

We just lost 275 points at $85 a point at OKW to ROFR. We put a bid on another contract in. See how that goes. The ROFR process took 3 weeks.


----------



## arminnie

> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26





BlueRibbon said:


> Great to see!! I can't believe that almost every BLT contract lately has been taken! Finally one comes through!



Glad too see that made it thru.  I've got a listing(as a seller) with the Timeshare Store that is almost identical to that pointwise except mine is listed a little lower.  Even has a delayed closing (mid June).  So far I've not even gotten a nibble.  I've also got a condo listed for sale (not Orlando) and a used car.  The car and condo are both great deals but no offers on them either.  Can't remember how long it took to get an offer when I sold OKW last year - but it ended up getting taken by Disney.  I like to see contracts pass.


----------



## Minniemoo15

minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3 taken 4/26

Not surprised but we were hopeful as it was a great contract for us. I'm just happy it was  relatively timely and we didn't have to wait 45+ days like others on the board have had to.

On to the next contract...


----------



## Dan1

Minniemoo15 said:


> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3 taken 4/26
> 
> Not surprised but we were hopeful as it was a great contract for us. I'm just happy it was  relatively timely and we didn't have to wait 45+ days like others on the board have had to.
> 
> On to the next contract...



Sorry to hear. AKV is a great DVC. 

At least you heard quickly. Our AKV December contract is now on day 39 (submitted March 18). You’d think our $115 / point would be high enough to quickly pass. 

Onwards.


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay---$140-$22,725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27

Had to sell my small contract in February due to financials but made some decent money on an investment so we are back in it. Super excited!!

Thank you for maintaining this thread!


----------



## Disney Doc07

Trying this again, last one got taken and now I'm buying more points (probably more than I need) and paying a higher price per point 

Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27


----------



## suemom2kay

amytaylor6 said:


> amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22


Congratulations! 

That’s a nice loaded contract. I have a similar contract for 150 that was just submitted today. So, the wait begins!


----------



## ScubaCat

amytaylor6 said:


> We are ecstatic to finally have our BCV contract on our 3rd try.


----------



## lovin'fl

Seller on this...don't know where to add seller in the little chain thing.

lovin'fl---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27

We are paying $150 fee and 8.5% commissions and we paid the dues on 127 points we used for 2019.


----------



## ScubaCat

lovin'fl said:


> don't know where to add seller in the little thing.


It doesn't matter. The point is to collect the stats.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## amytaylor6

suemom2kay said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That’s a nice loaded contract. I have a similar contract for 150 that was just submitted today. So, the wait begins!


Thanks! I hope you hear great news quickly as well!! Yours also looks like a really nice contract!


----------



## Dan1

Yea! 

Our AKL December $115 / point 150 points contract has made it into the 40 day club (submitted March 18) without an ROFR decision.

Nice to be part of a club!

Wait, where’s the sarcasm emoji.


----------



## suemom2kay

amytaylor6 said:


> Thanks! I hope you hear great news quickly as well!! Yours also looks like a really nice contract!


Yes!  We’re pretty excited!


----------



## Shannon G.

Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28

Here’s hoping we don’t have another 40+ day wait to hear back on ROFR!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Shannon G. said:


> Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28
> 
> Here’s hoping we don’t have another 40+ day wait to hear back on ROFR!


good luck!  That's a pretty good price.  Hope if passes for you!


----------



## Shannon G.

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay---$140-$22,725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27
> 
> Had to sell my small contract in February due to financials but made some decent money on an investment so we are back in it. Super excited!!
> 
> Thank you for maintaining this thread!



Congrats on being able to buy again and on a great contract!


----------



## Shannon G.

Dan1 said:


> Yea!
> 
> Our AKL December $115 / point 150 points contract has made it into the 40 day club (submitted March 18) without an ROFR decision.
> 
> Nice to be part of a club!
> 
> Wait, where’s the sarcasm emoji.



I’m so sorry. Waiting that long is brutal!  I sure hope you end up passing!


----------



## Shannon G.

chicagoshannon said:


> good luck!  That's a pretty good price.  Hope if passes for you!



Thank you so much!  Our last contract was loaded and $115 ppt, but it didn’t pass. So this one isn’t as good of a deal, but I guess the other one really wasn’t either since it didn’t pass.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Shannon G. said:


> Thank you so much!  Our last contract was loaded and $115 ppt, but it didn’t pass. So this one isn’t as good of a deal, but I guess the other one really wasn’t either since it didn’t pass.


more like too good of a deal in Disney's eyes.  lol


----------



## pixieprincess925

Our first resale add-on
pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/26

Super excited - really hope to make BWV our home!


----------



## RamblinWreck

So, kind of sad news on my 30 day contract.

We're never going to find out how well the experiment worked or not.

Something came up last week financially for me that made it so we were no longer comfortable going through with a second contract right now. With a lot of guilt, I had to send in my cancellation notice.


----------



## Dan1

RamblinWreck said:


> So, kind of sad news on my 30 day contract.
> 
> We're never going to find out how well the experiment worked or not.
> 
> Something came up last week financially for me that made it so we were no longer comfortable going through with a second contract right now. With a lot of guilt, I had to send in my cancellation notice.



Sorry to hear, Rablin..................were / are you able to get your deposit back?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dan1 said:


> Sorry to hear, Rablin..................were / are you able to get your deposit back?


It was within the 10 day window so I assume so. I'm not sure how this goes.


----------



## Cyberc1978

RamblinWreck said:


> It was within the 10 day window so I assume so. I'm not sure how this goes.


If you are within the rescission window you can get your money back.


----------



## Dan1

Cyberc1978 said:


> If you are within the rescission window you can get your money back.


'rescission'?


----------



## Cyberc1978

Dan1 said:


> 'rescission'?


the window in which you can cancel and get your money back.

Normally in FL its a 10 day window after signature from both seller and buyer.


----------



## MICKIMINI

RamblinWreck said:


> So, kind of sad news on my 30 day contract.
> 
> We're never going to find out how well the experiment worked or not.
> 
> Something came up last week financially for me that made it so we were no longer comfortable going through with a second contract right now. With a lot of guilt, I had to send in my cancellation notice.


So sorry that life "got in the way" as it has to all of us.  I'm sure someone else will carry the torch to the finish line for you...  Hope all works out well with you and your family!


----------



## dkostel

Taken  dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10
According to my sales person they are taking a lot of BLT, anything in the $130s pretty much.


----------



## BlueRibbon

dkostel said:


> Taken  dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10
> According to my sales person they are taking a lot of BLT, anything in the $130s pretty much.



Sorry to hear that. This contract would have been awesome to have.


----------



## Dan1

dkostel said:


> Taken  dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10
> According to my sales person they are taking a lot of BLT, anything in the $130s pretty much.



Sorry to hear as well.

My broker says they are still taking a lot of AKV and SSR contracts. Of course, those just happen to be the two resorts of my two outstanding contracts.


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29

GAAAAAAHHHHH. Third in a row taken! I feel like I'm never going to get more AKL points if this keeps up 

@ArmyChaplain Matt I actually asked the broker since I was curious about any information I could find on your theory about international sellers passing more easily (and my denial of that possibility, lol) and she said that well over a third of the 18 (!!!!!!!) buybacks they received today were international sellers.

So- enjoy having snuck that great contract through !


----------



## Dan1

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> GAAAAAAHHHHH. Third in a row taken! I feel like I'm never going to get more AKL points if this keeps up
> 
> @ArmyChaplain Matt I actually asked the broker since I was curious about any information I could find on your theory about international sellers passing more easily (and my denial of that possibility, lol) and she said that well over a third of the 18 (!!!!!!!) buybacks they received today were international sellers.
> 
> So- enjoy having snuck that great contract through !



Dang it! Sorry it was taken and all those points.

Actually, I think it twas I who started the whole international seller discussion......it was based on what my broker told me based on their experiences within DVC Sales.  Another person indicated that if the international seller was based in Canada then Disney would take those (depending on price per point, etc.)

Anyway, I do find it interesting that Disney's targeting the three lowest price per point resorts (AKV, SSR and OKW) located in WDW along with the most recent high cost resort (BLT) just as Riviera sales start.


----------



## Cbrown817

Cbrown817---$130-$13830-100-BLT-Sep-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29

this was my first attempt, bummed it was taken but not surprised given the price was too good to be true. Was through fidelity, I was happy with their communications. 

Will try again!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> GAAAAAAHHHHH. Third in a row taken! I feel like I'm never going to get more AKL points if this keeps up
> 
> @ArmyChaplain Matt I actually asked the broker since I was curious about any information I could find on your theory about international sellers passing more easily (and my denial of that possibility, lol) and she said that well over a third of the 18 (!!!!!!!) buybacks they received today were international sellers.
> 
> So- enjoy having snuck that great contract through !


Gives me little hope for my contract.  Although we only have 23 points coming for 2019.  Still waiting for seller to sign the contract so maybe by the time it goes to Disney they'll be passing more. lol


----------



## texanlawyer

dkostel said:


> Taken  dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10
> According to my sales person they are taking a lot of BLT, anything in the $130s pretty much.



I took a look at the BLT contracts bought back by Disney on the Orange County website during April and it looked like all of them were $140/point or less.  There was at least one that I saw that was probably $141/point.  It takes a little work to figure out the per point price since the deeds that Disney uses for ROFRs don't list points (they only have the percentage of the relevant unit) and you have to calculate the price based on the document tax.  Also, looking at the Orange County website doesn't tell you whether the contract was loaded or stripped and if there were other buyer favorable terms (like the seller paying closing costs or current year dues).  However, it's still gives a rough sense of what's going on.  I'm not sure any BLT contract priced at $140/point or less will make it through right now.


----------



## ohana99

ohana99 said:


> Ohana99---$115-$20887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 4/2
> 
> 
> Just realized this never officially posted




Just got word this was taken today  put another offer in let’s hope!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ohana99 said:


> Just got word this was taken today  put another offer in let’s hope!


Sorry.  At least it looks like they're getting a little quicker at deciding.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul---$134-$26060-180-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 180/20- sent 4/8, taken 4/29


----------



## chicagoshannon

looks like Disney is snagging all the June use years at the moment.   YIKES.


----------



## amytaylor6

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> GAAAAAAHHHHH. Third in a row taken! I feel like I'm never going to get more AKL points if this
> Yikes



Yikes! So sorry this was taken. Don't give up!!!


----------



## sndral

Dan1 said:


> ...
> Anyway, I do find it interesting that Disney's targeting the three lowest price per point resorts (AKV, SSR and OKW) located in WDW along with the most recent high cost resort (BLT) just as Riviera sales start.


? In my mind the most recent high cost resort would be VGF, although Poly opened more recently than BLT and VGF and is rather high priced as well.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

ohana99 said:


> Just got word this was taken today  put another offer in let’s hope!


Wow, that was an excellent price you had. That sucks! I just signed a 100 point BWV contract though for considerably more per point ($136) so I hope this isn't a pattern with BWV. Sorry it got taken!


----------



## Dan1

sndral said:


> ? In my mind the most recent high cost resort would be VGF, although Poly opened more recently than BLT and VGF and is rather high priced as well.


My point is that Disney is continuing to target the low cost WDW resorts with ROFR.


----------



## crvetter

Dan1 said:


> Anyway, I do find it interesting that Disney's targeting the three lowest price per point resorts (AKV, SSR and OKW) located in WDW along with the most recent high cost resort (BLT) just as Riviera sales start.


What is interesting is the resorts that Disney is targeting are those recommended to be purchased with the intention to buy them to use at other resorts. Three (and sometimes OKW too) of the resorts are consistently recommended highly for this purpose, leaving out OKW because they could be going after that one to convert all to the 2057 expiration date. Perhaps DVC is decided to use ROFR to make those resorts less appealing for that purpose, something I was very much told wasn't what they intended DVC to turn into, right or wrong.


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss said:


> Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar- 0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8
> 
> Not so patiently waiting ...



Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar- 0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8 - taken 4/29


----------



## EDiQ

ohana99 said:


> Just got word this was taken today  put another offer in let’s hope!



That sucks.  We are waiting on BWV contract that was submitted April 11.  Hope we hear soon.


----------



## officialtom

officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30


----------



## cabloom

Trying again after our first one was taken.  Hoping to hear in less than the 47 days it took last time!  Broker did say that it seems like they have caught up now, so we will see.

cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30


----------



## Dan1

officialtom said:


> officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30


Oh man.....that was a nicely loaded contract.....at our favorite resort......sorry to hear.......at least it took them only just under 4 weeks so you can move on


----------



## Matt Cormack

Sucky news this morning. Time to start looking for another one. 

msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30


----------



## Jennifer Bowers

I don't think I have ever seen BRV bought back in my 2 years of stalking..... the resort seems to have gone down in value on the resale market......


----------



## Drewferin

Sounds like a rough day for AKV buyers   Sorry guys and gals... Get out there and find a better deal for AKV. Disney can't take them all...


----------



## Dan1

Matt Cormack said:


> Sucky news this morning. Time to start looking for another one.
> 
> msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30



Oh Man!  And having to wait so long. Sorry. Our AKV DEC contract sent Mar 18th remains o/s.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9, taken 4/30

The greedy mouse certainly likes the wildlife! 

New offer already submitted, I’ll update in due course.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Man all of the AKV getting taken.  Haven't seen BRV taken yet and they're pretty inexpensive right now.  If my AKV doesn't pass might have to look into that one!


----------



## sndral

Sorry to all of you who’s AKVs have been snapped up by the mouse - actually, condolences to all caught up in the mouse’s current feeding frenzy.
When I bought my first resale contract at AKV several years ago it seemed that DVC _never_ ROFR’ed AKV, so I was fairly confident I’d get through. Even as recently as this February when I started the process to buy my most recent AKV contract it seemed most AKVs were making it through, now it seems most aren’t.
I assume DVC is ROFRing resorts to offer direct buyers who don’t want Riviera an alternative.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30

It finally got submitted today, 8 days after offer submitted. Don't have much hope but maybe in the next couple weeks Disney will decide they have enough AKL contracts.

I think they are just trying to push the price up past $120 is my guess.


----------



## jamie3631

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30
> 
> It finally got submitted today, 8 days after offer submitted. Don't have much hope but maybe in the next couple weeks Disney will decide they have enough AKL contracts.
> 
> I think they are just trying to push the price up past $120 is my guess.


 

You never know! I had one pass a month ago, for 160 points at $100/point. I was positive it would be taken as we had one taken in February that was $113/point! So price is not the only driving factor. You never know!


----------



## vanjust14

officialtom said:


> officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30


Darn, sorry to hear this was taken.


----------



## vanjust14

Matt Cormack said:


> Sucky news this morning. Time to start looking for another one.
> 
> msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30





Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9, taken 4/30
> 
> The greedy mouse certainly likes the wildlife!
> 
> New offer already submitted, I’ll update in due course.



Oh boy, sorry these got taken as well. Hopefully they are satisfied with their AKV take-backs and your next one gets through!


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30

Got the phone call today.  It’s a bummer but at least I can start looking again.


----------



## Stuart in Disney World

Hi 1st post here, but have been following the forum and thread for a few months now:

We actually made an offer to BWV 1st. But, the document for BLT was sent 1 day prior to BWV and already been passed for some reason...

stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11

BWV price was much higher than normal, so I thought it would have easier time than BLT.


----------



## kboo

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30
> 
> Got the phone call today.  It’s a bummer but at least I can start looking again.


Ugh! So sorry! And they took their time with that ...


----------



## Katie L

So we have been chatting and thinking of putting in an offer on AKV. So of COURSE it seems DVC has decided to go on a buying spree there. Sorry to all those who were taken.


----------



## vanjust14

Katie L said:


> So we have been chatting and thinking of putting in an offer on AKV. So of COURSE it seems DVC has decided to go on a buying spree there. Sorry to all those who were taken.



Well maybe they will have enough of AKV for awhile and yours will get through.  Good luck if you do decide to go for it!


----------



## Shannon G.

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30
> 
> Got the phone call today.  It’s a bummer but at least I can start looking again.



It’s always difficult to get the news a contract was taken, but it’s especially painful after waiting so long.  I’m so sorry, but hope you find a better contract quickly.  Based on my personal experience, the disappointment seems to go away within a few hours.  Hang in there!


----------



## aoconnor

Crazy number of contracts taken these last few weeks. Can I post a tinfoil hat theory?

We now know that DVC reads these forums (from conversations several people had with management over the 2020 reallocation debacle). Is it possible that Disney, in their continued efforts to scare people away from resale, reads this thread and buys back contracts they might otherwise not have?

Doubtful, but since this is among the biggest DVC forums out there a lot of prospective buyers could research here and be scared off by all the buybacks... wouldn't be a bad strategy on their end.


----------



## Bearrister

Bearrister said:


> Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9
> 
> Hoping for good news!  Patiently waiting.



Update!  We passed!  

Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9, waived 5/1/19


----------



## brianilten

Well that was quick... not the results I wanted... but it was quick.  Already on to the next one....

brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12, taken 4/30/19


----------



## Tink10

Am I allowed to post here as a seller?


----------



## lovin'fl

Tink10 said:


> Am I allowed to post here as a seller?


Yup. I just did on Saturday.


----------



## lovin'fl

brianilten said:


> Well that was quick... not the results I wanted... but it was quick.  Already on to the next one....
> 
> brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12, taken 4/30/19


Oh boy, my 200 OKW June UY is in ROFR for $92. I am the seller so I win either way. But sorry yours was taken. Good luck with the next one.


----------



## brianilten

lovin'fl said:


> Oh boy, my 200 OKW June UY is in ROFR for $92. I am the seller so I win either way. But sorry yours was taken. Good luck with the next one.



Yeah - my gut feeling is that the number of contracts Disney is going to let go through that are under $100/pt are going to be few and far between.  The next one we have offered on is at $104/pt.  Hopefully that will keep them away.


----------



## Cbrown817

Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1

Let’s try this again!!! Second try


----------



## Dan1

Heard today:   Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1

This was surprisingly quick, especially considering the price per point.

Still haven't heard about our March 18th submitted AKV contract; sure held up by about 10 days for an inadvertent clerical error but still have fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## robert anderson

Robert anderson---$135-$25441-175-BCV-Mar-0/18, 168/19, 175/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dan1 said:


> Heard today:   Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1
> 
> This was surprisingly quick, especially considering the price per point.
> 
> Still haven't heard about our March 18th submitted AKV contract; sure held up by about 10 days for an inadvertent clerical error but still have fingers crossed on that one.


WOW!  Congrats and fully loaded too!  Maybe they finally got their fill of SSR.  Hoping they have their fill of AKV too.


----------



## Dan1

chicagoshannon said:


> WOW!  Congrats and fully loaded too!  Maybe they finally got their fill of SSR.  Hoping they have their fill of AKV too.


Thanks!  This adds to our current 150 point there for some nice future relaxing vacations. With the refurbishment starting soon and including those Murphy beds that Riviera has vs the pullout couches.......and the proximity to Disney Springs (walking or boat).........and with one of the lowest annual maintenance fees.....I do believe this resort will gain in popularity


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dan1 said:


> Thanks!  This adds to our current 150 point there for some nice future relaxing vacations. With the refurbishment starting soon and including those Murphy beds that Riviera has vs the pullout couches.......and the proximity to Disney Springs (walking or boat).........and with one of the lowest annual maintenance fees.....I do believe this resort will gain in popularity


off topic but is there a thread somewhere that talks about what they're going to do with the refurb?  We ended up going with AKL but if doesn't pass might do SSR it was a hard decision between the 2 for us.  Actually did bid on an SSR (fully, completely stripped) that they didn't accept.)


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> Heard today:   Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1
> 
> This was surprisingly quick, especially considering the price per point.
> 
> Still haven't heard about our March 18th submitted AKV contract; sure held up by about 10 days for an inadvertent clerical error but still have fingers crossed on that one.



This contract is almost identical to my $95 one that got taken. Now I'm considering just trying $95 again...


----------



## Dan1

chicagoshannon said:


> off topic but is there a thread somewhere that talks about what they're going to do with the refurb?  We ended up going with AKL but if doesn't pass might do SSR it was a hard decision between the 2 for us.  Actually did bid on an SSR (fully, completely stripped) that they didn't accept.)



Try this:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/photos-of-upcoming-ssr-refurb.3738673/ 

There's also this (scroll down): https://www.disneytouristblog.com/2018-disney-world-hotel-construction-refurbishment-update/


----------



## Dan1

chicagoshannon said:


> Actually did bid on an SSR (fully, completely stripped) that they didn't accept.)



If my brokers are correct (they used to be DVC sales folks), the Mouse doesn't look at stripped vs unstripped. Primarily they look at re ROFR is price per point.

With a loaded or semi loaded contract it will have a higher price per point which is more likely to pass ROFR (if my brokers are correct) and one ends up with at least some current year points.


----------



## brianilten

Dan1 said:


> Heard today:   Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1
> 
> This was surprisingly quick, especially considering the price per point.
> 
> Still haven't heard about our March 18th submitted AKV contract; sure held up by about 10 days for an inadvertent clerical error but still have fingers crossed on that one.



Congrats!!!  If anyone can figure how and why they decided to pass or take, a lot of people would love to know!


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> This contract is almost identical to my $95 one that got taken. Now I'm considering just trying $95 again...


I think it was yours (or perhaps another SSR contract at $97 that was taken) that started to make me sweat.


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6, passed 5/1


----------



## Dan1

AppleDisneyDad said:


> AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6, passed 5/1


Wow..........nicely fully loaded. Congrat's!


----------



## heynowirv

Day 23


----------



## OUjenny21

Day 14 for me and I'm guessing a ways to go.  Does anyone know why they haven't used ROFR on Polynesian at all?  I can't find data for a single Polynesian contract that has ever been taken?


----------



## Hjs33

HJS33---$151.5-$16558-105-VGF-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 4/4 Taken 4/30

First try was a no go, but at least I got a better understanding of the process.  Now back to the drawing board.


----------



## jackieleanne

jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1

My first try and will be my first time as a DVC Member. Using Timeshare Store.


----------



## Stuart in Disney World

update: 

We actually made an offer to BWV 1st. But, the document for BLT was sent 1 day prior to BWV and already been passed for some reason...

stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1

We are hoping for the best for everyone!


----------



## RavenRob

ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18


----------



## EDiQ

Stuart in Disney World said:


> update:
> 
> We actually made an offer to BWV 1st. But, the document for BLT was sent 1 day prior to BWV and already been passed for some reason...
> 
> stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
> stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> We are hoping for the best for everyone!




Eeek!  Our BWV contract was submitted the same day but at a much lower price per point ($124), hoping we hear soon.

Congrats!


----------



## chicagoshannon

OUjenny21 said:


> Day 14 for me and I'm guessing a ways to go.  Does anyone know why they haven't used ROFR on Polynesian at all?  I can't find data for a single Polynesian contract that has ever been taken?


Most likely because the property is still so new and the price per point pretty high.  No need for Disney to buy those to inflate prices.  I'm guessing in a year or so when the prices starts to drop a bit they'll start buying back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OUjenny21 said:


> Day 14 for me and I'm guessing a ways to go.  Does anyone know why they haven't used ROFR on Polynesian at all?  I can't find data for a single Polynesian contract that has ever been taken?



It's pretty common for the newest properties.   DVC gets points back via foreclosure too and the new properties are most likely to have the most contacts with loans on them.


----------



## suemom2kay

jackieleanne said:


> jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1
> 
> My first try and will be my first time as a DVC Member. Using Timeshare Store.


 Congratulations on entering your contract. You’ll love DVC and AKV is a great choice!


----------



## thebigman65

Hey All, my contract closed a couple of weeks ago and it is now showing up in the DVC website.  Problem, is the points total (contract) shown are correct, but the points available are 0 across the board.....will this get resolved, or should I call them.  I was thinking it may take a couple of days to correct itself.


----------



## crvetter

thebigman65 said:


> Hey All, my contract closed a couple of weeks ago and it is now showing up in the DVC website.  Problem, is the points total (contract) shown are correct, but the points available are 0 across the board.....will this get resolved, or should I call them.  I was thinking it may take a couple of days to correct itself.


So the contract first gets created by member administration then it’s passed to member services for the points to be loaded. Between the contract being created and points loaded it takes about 3-5 business days but they say it can be up to 10.


----------



## Dan1

Rather than counting  the number of days (40+)  since our AKV Dec UY contract was sent to the Mouse (sure, because some would say I can't count that high ) I've decided to count down  the number of days until the contract closing date. 

We are at closing date minus 15 days.


----------



## thebigman65

crvetter said:


> So the contract first gets created by member administration then it’s passed to member services for the points to be loaded. Between the contract being created and points loaded it takes about 3-5 business days but they say it can be up to 10.



Ok....that's what I thought.....thank you for confirming!


----------



## kelleia1a

kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25

We currently own 200 at VGF and 50 at Poly. Hoping to add on, but with such a low price expecting to have it taken. Of course, 2 years ago we purchased VGF at $115/point and it is still the lowest I have seen it pass at.


----------



## SHANE F.

SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19


----------



## chicagoshannon

SHANE F. said:


> SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19


wow congrats!  Great price.  That's the first I've seen under $100 pass for a while.


----------



## Iestyn5150

chicagoshannon said:


> wow congrats!  Great price.  That's the first I've seen under $100 pass for a while.



I’m flabbergasted! I wish Disney would explain how they decide because they pass a $93 contract but an almost identical one I submitted at $108 gets taken!!! I’m utterly as a loss! Congrats by the way, I’m not bitter, just confused!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m flabbergasted! I wish Disney would explain how they decide because they pass a $93 contract but an almost identical one I submitted at $108 gets taken!!! I’m utterly as a loss! Congrats by the way, I’m not bitter, just confused!


I'm starting to think it's just by weeks.  Like last week all AKV was taken and next week it won't be etc.  I think it might have a little to do with use year also.  Like if the use year sent to them is the current month they won't take it.  What was the use year you lost?


----------



## Iestyn5150

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm starting to think it's just by weeks.  Like last week all AKV was taken and next week it won't be etc.  I think it might have a little to do with use year also.  Like if the use year sent to them is the current month they won't take it.  What was the use year you lost?



December.


----------



## SHANE F.

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m flabbergasted! I wish Disney would explain how they decide because they pass a $93 contract but an almost identical one I submitted at $108 gets taken!!! I’m utterly as a loss! Congrats by the way, I’m not bitter, just confused!


I really thought it would have been taken and my agent said the same. This is our first contract, so I was in the mind set of 'if we get then great, if not then we'll try again'.... I'm pretty excited. I didn't even know about this thread until a couple of days ago. I probably never would have offered so low if i'd  seen what had passed and what hadn't.


----------



## SHANE F.

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm starting to think it's just by weeks.  Like last week all AKV was taken and next week it won't be etc.  I think it might have a little to do with use year also.  Like if the use year sent to them is the current month they won't take it.  What was the use year you lost?


I was told that when they buy back they recreate the use year to whatever Disney wants to resale it as.


----------



## kelleia1a

SHANE F. said:


> I was told that when they buy back they recreate the use year to whatever Disney wants to resale it as.


That is a new change in regulations that allows them to do that now. I think it might change how many they buy back if they can adjust them to the years they want.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SHANE F. said:


> I was told that when they buy back they recreate the use year to whatever Disney wants to resale it as.


yes I've heard that too but don't understand how legally.  But what do I know.  Still seems they tend to take some use years more than others at certain parts of the year.


----------



## sndral

In the past it’s been speculated that they have certain unit numbers that they try to match for ease of combining for direct sales, so although the new change allowing them to assign a different use year to points they ROFR gives them more flexibility, they still can’t ROFR a contract for .06% of unit 1A (100 points) and combine it w/ .06% of unit 1B (100 points) to sell one 200 point contract to a new direct buyer, for example.


----------



## crvetter

sndral said:


> In the past it’s been speculated that they have certain unit numbers that they try to match for ease of combining for direct sales, so although the new change allowing them to assign a different use year to points they ROFR gives them more flexibility, they still can’t ROFR a contract for .06% of unit 1A (100 points) and combine it w/ .06% of unit 1B (100 points) to sell one 200 point contract to a new direct buyer, for example.


They can't combine the points into a single piece of real estate yes. However, what they have done this in the past and offer people two deeds for each to meet what they desire. Other states (not sure on Florida) do allow a single deed to represent ownership in multiple real estate interests. If Florida does allow that, I'm not sure they don't do that but I suspect it is on the IT or backend side of the point management of the system.


----------



## kniquy

chicagoshannon said:


> yes I've heard that too but don't understand how legally. But what do I know. Still seems they tend to take some use years more than others at certain parts of the year.


  I guess the one of the bigger legalities would be the points.  Each resort has a certain number of total points which can not change.  I guess the UY doesn't matter as much or might not have any legal ties preventing the change.  This is interesting because when you look at a deed for a DVC property in one section is list it as a certain percentage of a certain unit of the resort.    In a separate section it denotes the UY and points almost separate from the percentage of a unit.  I guess DVC is able to buy back properties - they can't change the % of the resort or the amount of points but for some reason they can change the UY.  It is interesting -- How does one change a deed on a property?  I guess that is essentially what they are doing.  

This is certainly a win for anyone who is waiting to buy direct for only a certain UY.


----------



## crvetter

kniquy said:


> I guess the one of the bigger legalities would be the points.  Each resort has a certain number of total points which can not change.  I guess the UY doesn't matter as much or might not have any legal ties preventing the change.  This is interesting because when you look at a deed for a DVC property in one section is list it as a certain percentage of a certain unit of the resort.    In a separate section it denotes the UY and points almost separate from the percentage of a unit.  I guess DVC is able to buy back properties - they can't change the % of the resort or the amount of points but for some reason they can change the UY.  It is interesting -- How does one change a deed on a property?  I guess that is essentially what they are doing.
> 
> This is certainly a win for anyone who is waiting to buy direct for only a certain UY.


They aren't changing the deed at all. In that section of the deed it says the UY and number of points mean nothing and are merely for administrative purposes only. It was the resort POS's that were modified to allow this change. There are a few threads on here that discuss this. But the actual physical property is only the % of ownership in a give unit which each unit will always have the exact same number of points in it and this can never change (because of Florida law not the deed). Some resort's POS did limit the same UY in a given unit others did not. By a simple change DVD made all the resorts consistent and to allow the changes of the UY. Really it has no material impact other than allowing DVC to ignore UY when exercising ROFR which is good for owners bad for buyers, because it means DVC would be more likely to go after strictly the cheaper per point costs presented at the time they need points, rather than being limited by the UY. This would drive up prices to a degree.


----------



## pac1999

pac1999---$189-$25199-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 92/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/12

Just closed today 5/2. 1st time buying resale, can't wait to book my VGC stay.


----------



## jackieleanne

SHANE F. said:


> SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19



Wow great price, also glad to see an AKV one pass.


----------



## jackieleanne

pac1999 said:


> pac1999---$189-$25199-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 92/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/12
> 
> Just closed today 5/2. 1st time buying resale, can't wait to book my VGC stay.


Congratulations, that passed pretty quickly.


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3


----------



## suemom2kay

chicagoshannon said:


> wow congrats!  Great price.  That's the first I've seen under $100 pass for a while.


No rhyme or reason but it worked!  So congratulations!!!


----------



## DduzDis

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m flabbergasted! I wish Disney would explain how they decide because they pass a $93 contract but an almost identical one I submitted at $108 gets taken!!! I’m utterly as a loss! Congrats by the way, I’m not bitter, just confused!



Enter the drunken monkey....  There is no rhyme or reason that has been discerned re: the decision process at DVD.  Having thoroughly watched and evaluated decisions over a long period of time, we still can't see whether the monkey is a bourbon or a scotch drinker... but we can see he has plenty of darts and a very big map of the DVC resorts.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Entered ROFR with BWV this week:  

PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29


----------



## lovin'fl

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3


Wow! That was a long time. Sorry it was taken.


----------



## Troy821

pangyal said:


> *Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.
> 
> Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!
> 
> Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26


----------



## TJ Bryant

TJ Bryant---$116-$6235-50-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/3


----------



## Shannon G.

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3



I’m so sorry you had to wait so long to find out the bad news.  That was a great price.


----------



## Dracula

Got the good news today:

Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8, passed 5/3


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dracula said:


> Got the good news today:
> 
> Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8, passed 5/3


congrats on getting one with subsidized dues!


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3


----------



## chicagoshannon

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3


sorry.


----------



## brianilten

Here we go again... fingers crossed that 3rd time is the charm

brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3


----------



## stewart715

stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22


----------



## pangyal

Tink10 said:


> Am I allowed to post here as a seller?



You're allowed to post as a petunia if it means I get my data point


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## kniquy

Does anyone hear about their pass/taken of ROFR on the weekend?  I feel like i drive myself nuts waiting for that fateful email.  So if I can take the weekends off from worrying that would be a wonderful break.


----------



## Iestyn5150

pangyal said:


> Updated!



Yeah, thanks for that! I’m now bookending the AKV taken section!


----------



## Dan1

kniquy said:


> Does anyone hear about their pass/taken of ROFR on the weekend?  I feel like i drive myself nuts waiting for that fateful email.  So if I can take the weekends off from worrying that would be a wonderful break.


I don’t believe Disney Member Services works on the weekend so time for us waiting to hear about our contract to take a deep breath and chill.

Now as soon as I click on Post Reply button with someone else post about their contract passing or being taken today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kniquy said:


> Does anyone hear about their pass/taken of ROFR on the weekend?  I feel like i drive myself nuts waiting for that fateful email.  So if I can take the weekends off from worrying that would be a wonderful break.



I don't believe DVC makes any decisions on the weekends but sometimes brokers are catching up on notifications.    I'd say just take the time off from worrying though.


----------



## Rush

My recent resale purchase showed up in our account around 2 PM on a Sunday, that tells me they do some work over the weekend. Whether that includes ROFR I can’t say for sure.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> You're allowed to post as a petunia




---$100-$853000-8500-BCV-.....


----------



## Katie L

ScubaCat said:


> ---$100-$853000-8500-BCV-.....



I'm guessing this is getting taken by Disney.


----------



## DaveNan

Katie L said:


> I'm guessing this is getting taken by Disney.


If it is taken, it will do some damage to the BCV waitlist.   Splitting it up and changing the UY as needed will fill lots of requests.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> ---$100-$853000-8500-BCV-.....


Sorry, little flower, you didn't format your string properly, so I won't be able to add you.

Hopefully @ScubaCat will be along shortly to remind you to use the tool!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Sorry, little flower, you didn't format your string properly, so I won't be able to add you.
> 
> Hopefully @ScubaCat will be along shortly to remind you to use the tool!



The flower missed that small font link again. 

I'll have to add a petunia as a selectable option in lieu of the board username field.

Next time.


----------



## pangyal




----------



## Iestyn5150

ScubaCat said:


> ---$100-$853000-8500-BCV-.....



Apologies if I’m missing obvious humour but isn’t there a cap of 4000 per resort and a maximum of 8000 across all resorts?


----------



## The Jackal

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3


Guess it never would have passed at the advertised $98 either. It was just too good of a deal for the mouse to pass even at $140. Sorry.


----------



## SherylLC

The Jackal said:


> Guess it never would have passed at the advertised $98 either. It was just too good of a deal for the mouse to pass. Sorry.


Oh well, at least we tried!


----------



## pangyal

Iestyn5150 said:


> Apologies if I’m missing obvious humour but isn’t there a cap of 4000 per resort and a maximum of 8000 across all resorts?



Sorry. This is @ScubaCat trying to punk me by writing a fake string while posing as a petunia, in reference to my earlier comment


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2

2nd attempt


----------



## Matt Cormack

Well our first attempt at AKL failed so we moved over to Aulani. Haven’t seen any taken this year so hoping for a quick pass.

msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Sorry. This is @ScubaCat trying to punk me by writing a fake string while posing as a petunia, in reference to my earlier comment



I would never do such a thing!

But if I did, the petunia would submit for AKV and have it bought back. 




That's so rude!  Who hacked my account and wrote that???  Bad, bad person!!


----------



## grubens

After having our first attempt taken by Disney, for reasons I do not quite understand we are making a second go at it.  Hoping for better luck the second time.

grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5


----------



## Iestyn5150

grubens said:


> After having our first attempt taken by Disney, for reasons I do not quite understand we are making a second go at it.  Hoping for better luck the second time.
> 
> grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5



It’s best not to try and understand the reasons contracts are passed or taken, you’ll drive yourself crazy! Good luck this time!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ScubaCat said:


> I would never do such a thing!
> 
> But if I did, the petunia would submit for AKV and have it bought back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so rude!  Who hacked my account and wrote that???  Bad, bad person!!



I'd have the petunia submit for Aulani or Vero Beach just to throw everyone off.


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$122-$6865-50-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23

I almost feel like I’m overpaying but it’s the right UY, the right number of points and it’s a fully-loaded contract. Sent to ROFR on 4/26 and now the wait begins...


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6

This is our third try this year since 1/16. First attempt was taken by the mouse, at AKL. Second attempt at AKL passed but could not close due to a title issue. Now the third attempt is taken. We have one contract currently at BWV purchased via resale, so we were trying to add on. I don't know what we are going to do, if we will try again or take a break right now as this is craziness! The first contract that was taken at AKL was very high priced at $113/point which was high at that time. Second contract passed at $100/point which I didn't think would pass but figured they can't take them all. Now this one. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting! At least they are getting faster in their responses. The first one took around 40 days to get a response to find out it was taken, so finding out at 20 days is at least better.


----------



## vanjust14

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6
> 
> This is our third try this year since 1/16. First attempt was taken by the mouse, at AKL. Second attempt at AKL passed but could not close due to a title issue. Now the third attempt is taken. We have one contract currently at BWV purchased via resale, so we were trying to add on. I don't know what we are going to do, if we will try again or take a break right now as this is craziness! The first contract that was taken at AKL was very high priced at $113/point which was high at that time. Second contract passed at $100/point which I didn't think would pass but figured they can't take them all. Now this one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting! At least they are getting faster in their responses. The first one took around 40 days to get a response to find out it was taken, so finding out at 20 days is at least better.


So sorry this one was taken also.  What a bummer the second AKV one couldn't go through. One has to get through at some point right? Good luck if you decide to try again!


----------



## Tony McQ

“If at first you don’t succeed”...

Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15, taken 5/4

...”try, try again”

Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tony McQ said:


> “If at first you don’t succeed”...
> 
> Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15, taken 5/4
> 
> ...”try, try again”
> 
> Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6


good luck.  I'm interested to see if it passes.  I've seen so many seller pays closing snatched up.  Hope it works out!


----------



## chicagoshannon

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6
> 
> This is our third try this year since 1/16. First attempt was taken by the mouse, at AKL. Second attempt at AKL passed but could not close due to a title issue. Now the third attempt is taken. We have one contract currently at BWV purchased via resale, so we were trying to add on. I don't know what we are going to do, if we will try again or take a break right now as this is craziness! The first contract that was taken at AKL was very high priced at $113/point which was high at that time. Second contract passed at $100/point which I didn't think would pass but figured they can't take them all. Now this one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting! At least they are getting faster in their responses. The first one took around 40 days to get a response to find out it was taken, so finding out at 20 days is at least better.


ack suck bad luck!  Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Dracula

Got to keep trying to add at BLT:

Dracula---$125-$26446-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 400/19, 200/20- sent 5/6


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 5/6


----------



## stewart715

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 5/6


Wow, that's a nice one.


----------



## EDiQ

Getting so impatient!  Lots of contracts submitted after mine getting word back!!!


----------



## Dan1

EDiQ said:


> Getting so impatient!  Lots of contracts submitted after mine getting word back!!!



Let's play 'Who has the longest outstanding submitted contract' shall we?

My ALK was submitted March 18! It's supposed to close in 12 days.


----------



## EDiQ

Dan1 said:


> Let's play 'Who has the longest outstanding submitted contract' shall we?
> 
> My ALK was submitted March 18! It's supposed to close in 12 days.



You beat me.  Mine was submitted April 11.  It is for BWV but I'm getting nervous because I have seen quite a few go in with a much higher price per point than I paid.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 5/6



Sorry your VGF got taken. But this one is a gem too!!


----------



## Dan1

EDiQ said:


> You beat me.  Mine was submitted April 11.  It is for BWV but I'm getting nervous because I have seen quite a few go in with a much higher price per point than I paid.



I hear ya.

I've seen in the past week-ish one at the same and one at one point higher than mine.


----------



## Katie L

Dan1 said:


> Let's play 'Who has the longest outstanding submitted contract' shall we?
> 
> My ALK was submitted March 18! It's supposed to close in 12 days.



Have you asked for broker what happens if you get to close date with no decision?

I feel like the other one who got to close date actually passed...


----------



## Dan1

Katie L said:


> Have you asked for broker what happens if you get to close date with no decision?
> 
> I feel like the other one who got to close date actually passed...



I haven't. They indicated there were two issues which have added to the delay (the seller for some reason banking the 2019 points which meant that while the total points remains the same but the year in which the points can be used was messed up from what was signed originally.........plus an clerical issue) of about 10 days or so. I'll wait until later in the week to ask this Q if it still remains unresolved.


----------



## RavenRob

It appears that on average that AKL contracts are either being passed or taken within about 21 days.  Thursday will be 21 days for me.  I can't stand the waiting.


----------



## Dan1

RavenRob said:


> It appears that on average that AKL contracts are either being passed or taken within about 21 days.  Thursday will be 21 days for me.  I can't stand the waiting.



Does that make me above average?


----------



## EDiQ

YES!!!!!!!!

EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7


----------



## MICKIMINI

Katie L said:


> Have you asked for broker what happens if you get to close date with no decision?
> 
> I feel like the other one who got to close date actually passed...


I think you might be referring to me with a 64 day wait on an OKW contract that finally passed!


----------



## Dan1

MICKIMINI said:


> I think you might be referring to me with a 64 day wait on an OKW contract that finally passed!


Curious if they gave you any reason for the 64 days?


----------



## RavenRob

RavenRob said:


> It appears that on average that AKL contracts are either being passed or taken within about 21 days.  Thursday will be 21 days for me.  I can't stand the waiting.



Just got the news from my broker, passed ROFR today.  Hope to be done by June 15th!!!


----------



## Dan1

RavenRob said:


> Just got the news from my broker, passed ROFR today.  Hope to be done by June 15th!!!


Nice...............Use Year and Price per Point?


----------



## RavenRob

RavenRob said:


> ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18



Passed 5/7/19


----------



## chicagoshannon

RavenRob said:


> Passed 5/7/19


awesome!  Maybe they finally have their fill of AKV.


----------



## chicagoshannon

EDiQ said:


> YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7


nice!


----------



## Iestyn5150

chicagoshannon said:


> awesome!  Maybe they finally have their fill of AKV.


 
We can but hope, gives me good feelings about my new submission!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Dan1 said:


> Curious if they gave you any reason for the 64 days?


No, I never got a good answer...though I asked multiple times.  Good luck to all in ROFR (I will be in again today or tomorrow with a BWV - seriously questioning my own sanity) in hopes the Drunken Monkey takes a few days off!


----------



## Fortywinks

Just received today
Fortywinks---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/17, passed 5/7


----------



## Shannon G.

EDiQ said:


> YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7



Congrats!  I love that resort!!


----------



## kidren21

kidren21---$144-$15009-100-BCV-Apr-0/18, 12/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/7


----------



## crvetter

kidren21 said:


> kidren21---$144-$15009-100-BCV-Apr-0/18, 12/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/7


Great contract! Congrats on the pass glad to see they are letting them through at 140ish. After I lost a similar one (October UY) I was thinking they wouldn't let them go through around there again; good news for me when I find another Oct UY that's small.


----------



## OUjenny21

OUjenny21 said:


> OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays mf19- sent 4/18



Passed 5/7


----------



## MouseyMin

MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7

Addonitis strikes again!

A great topic for my 1000th post!!


----------



## arminnie

I'm a seller.  But I just received a full price offer on my BLT contract (200 points, stripped, $143). I do hope this makes it thru RFR.  It took about 6 weeks with no offers at all - I was getting discouraged.  I thought it was priced fairly as most offers of $140 or less were getting taken.  I used the Time Share Store (sponsor here) and loved dealing with them.


----------



## denecarter

denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/7

Awesome FP+ day yesterday; awesome ROFR news today!


----------



## Shannon G.

denecarter said:


> denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/7
> 
> Awesome FP+ day yesterday; awesome ROFR news today!



Congratulations on 2 awesome days in a row!


----------



## Shannon G.

MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Addonitis strikes again!
> 
> A great topic for my 1000th post!!



Congratulations on your contract and on your 1,000th post!


----------



## texanlawyer

arminnie said:


> I'm a seller.  But I just received a full price offer on my BLT contract (200 points, stripped, $143). I do hope this makes it thru RFR.  It took about 6 weeks with no offers at all - I was getting discouraged.  I thought it was priced fairly as most offers of $140 or less were getting taken.  I used the Time Share Store (sponsor here) and loved dealing with them.



Congrats on getting full price!  I have a contract going through ROFR now and I was keeping an eye on yours as a possible backup if mine gets taken.  Hopefully mine makes it through otherwise I'll have to find something else.


----------



## ScubaCat

arminnie said:


> I'm a seller.  But I just received a full price offer on my BLT contract (200 points, stripped, $143). I do hope this makes it thru RFR.  It took about 6 weeks with no offers at all - I was getting discouraged.  I thought it was priced fairly as most offers of $140 or less were getting taken.  I used the Time Share Store (sponsor here) and loved dealing with them.



Good luck!  Please post the string when you get the news!  It's past the busy season so that's not unusual.  And you only need one buyer, so you did just fine.

You don't have to worry about ROFR as the seller (other than wishing success for the buyer, of course!)  In fact, if it gets bought back, you'll get the check really quickly right from Disney.


----------



## heynowirv

Day 30


----------



## Hjs33

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck!  Please post the string when you get the news!  It's past the busy season so that's not unusual.  And you only need one buyer, so you did just fine.
> 
> You don't have to worry about ROFR as the seller (other than wishing success for the buyer, of course!)  In fact, if it gets bought back, you'll get the check really quickly right from Disney.


I didn’t know there was a busy season.  When are the busy and slow seasons?


----------



## lovin'fl

Hjs33 said:


> I didn’t know there was a busy season.  When are the busy and slow seasons?


I think the busy season is last few months of the year, right before annual dues bill is due. I think!?!?!?!


----------



## Dan1

heynowirv said:


> Day 30



Yea not great feeling. 

Day 51 at this end (I feel so old) closing in 9 days...... if we pass ROFR.


----------



## Transvection

Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23 - Taken 5/8

On to the 3rd bid I guess.


----------



## kniquy

OUjenny21 said:


> Passed 5/7





MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7



My Poly contract was sent just a few days after both of yours (sent on 4/20)  hoping i will hear soon about mine


----------



## Dan1

Transvection said:


> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23 - Taken 5/8
> 
> On to the 3rd bid I guess.



Grrrrr....sorry

My DW made the comment the other night how when AKV was first built and being sold how from what she remembers DVC had a hard time selling the AKV contracts. I don't know if it was the economy back then or just that the location was not next to or on the monorail to a Disney Park.

Now, it appears the Mouse can't stop buying AKV DVC contracts. My how times have changed.


----------



## aoconnor

Dan1 said:


> My DW made the comment the other night how when AKV was first built and being sold how from what she remembers DVC had a hard time selling the AKV contracts. I don't know if it was the economy back then or just that the location was not next to or on the monorail to a Disney Park.
> 
> Now, it appears the Mouse can't stop buying AKV DVC contracts. My how times have changed.



Definitely the economy... it opened in 2009 which is just about the worst possible time. I think Pandora has increased interest in AK/AKV as well, prices seem to have jumped a fair amount since that opened.


----------



## Dan1

aoconnor said:


> Definitely the economy... it opened in 2009 which is just about the worst possible time. I think Pandora has increased interest in AK/AKV as well, prices seem to have jumped a fair amount since that opened.



Interesting re the Pandora effect.

I wonder if the Galaxy Edge effect will do similarly to Boardwalk and Beach Club.......except for the shorter duration of the DVC contracts at those two resorts vis-a-vis AKV? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dan1 said:


> Grrrrr....sorry
> 
> My DW made the comment the other night how when AKV was first built and being sold how from what she remembers DVC had a hard time selling the AKV contracts. I don't know if it was the economy back then or just that the location was not next to or on the monorail to a Disney Park.
> 
> Now, it appears the Mouse can't stop buying AKV DVC contracts. My how times have changed.



They also were still selling SSR and in the process of building BLT and VGC which went on sale not terribly long afterwards.  It was a time of lots of resorts vs now where they concentrate on one until it's almost sold out then move on to the next one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

aoconnor said:


> Definitely the economy... it opened in 2009 which is just about the worst possible time. I think Pandora has increased interest in AK/AKV as well, prices seem to have jumped a fair amount since that opened.



I believe AKV Jambo opened in 2007.  Kidani in 2008.  BLT and VGC were the 2009 openings.


----------



## stewart715

stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8


----------



## princessfionasmom

PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3


----------



## Tuckerpaul

Tuckerpaul---$138-$29369-200-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 195/19, 200/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8


----------



## motherof5

princessbride6205 said:


> Yes, we heard on Monday - taken by the mouse. Regrouping and trying to decide what we really want to do next. Still have add-on-itis like crazy, but debating our options/resorts/timing.


Just saw this.  Sorry to hear.  Keep looking maybe you will find a better deal.


----------



## motherof5

PamTimMN said:


> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> Got lucky! Let’s put our ears on and go! Thanks to team at Dis Unplugged and everyone at the Time Share store for your help!


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

mrsap said:


> Ugh. I don’t know. I’m fine with whatever  you guys think. I honestly am at the point that I just want to move on!!!
> 
> DAY 46


It's been a while any word?  Hopefully it was good news for your long wait.


----------



## chicagoshannon

princessfionasmom said:


> PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3


good luck with that!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Transvection said:


> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23 - Taken 5/8
> 
> On to the 3rd bid I guess.


Guess they're not done with AKV yet.  grr


----------



## motherof5

brianilten said:


> Here we go again... fingers crossed that 3rd time is the charm
> 
> brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3


looks like a great contract. Good luck


----------



## heynowirv

Yabba Dabba Dooooo Heynowirv- OKW August 105.pp 75 points  8747.  48/19   75/20  75/21 sent 4/8 passed 5/8


----------



## arminnie

Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7

I signed the contract 5/7.  Not sure when seller will sign or when it will be sent for for ROFR.  I hope that Disney gives it a pass so the buyer can get it.  It has a delayed closing of June 26th because of a reservation.

Edit - Just got an email from broker saying that it went for ROFR today.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

stewart715 said:


> stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8


Congrats!  Quick turnaround!  I have a 100 point BWV for $136 in ROFR now.  Here's hoping I get the same result!


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8

I'd like to thank the academy,  and.........to take a line out of Jerry Maquire movie "I'd like to thank the DIS for your constant support and encouragement. I'd like to thank Lori and Mark, my brokers; y'all didn't indicate you got tired my my constant nagging about this contract. I'd like to thank the Arizona Cardinals, um,  DVC ROFR folks.....you are little slow but you eventually come around.

OK, now, where's the money I had put aside to pay for this???


----------



## BrerRemus

Well after waiting 48 days for Disney to take our last contract only 14 days this time to pass yippee. Hopefully others will have the same luck.
BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> I'd like to thank the academy,  and.........to take a line out of Jerry Maquire movie "I'd like to thank the DIS for your constant support and encouragement. I'd like to thank Lori and Mark, my brokers; y'all didn't indicate you got tired my my constant nagging about this contract. I'd like to thank the Arizona Cardinals, um,  DVC ROFR folks.....you are little slow but you eventually come around.
> 
> OK, now, where's the money I had put aside to pay for this???



Congrats! A long wait but worth it!
Also loving the movie quote


----------



## ScubaCat

heynowirv said:


> Yabba Dabba Dooooo Heynowirv- OKW August 105.pp 75 points  8747.  48/19   75/20  75/21 sent 4/8 passed 5/8


Could you click the link in post #1 to format that for the list?


----------



## heynowirv

ScubaCat said:


> Could you click the link in post #1 to format that for the list?


I did that first and then posted this.


----------



## heynowirv

heynowirv---$105-$8747-75-OKW-Aug-0/18, 48/19, 75/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/8

And hopefully ADD-ON ITIS will not strike again .EVER!!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> I'd like to thank the academy,  and.........to take a line out of Jerry Maquire movie "I'd like to thank the DIS for your constant support and encouragement. I'd like to thank Lori and Mark, my brokers; y'all didn't indicate you got tired my my constant nagging about this contract. I'd like to thank the Arizona Cardinals, um,  DVC ROFR folks.....you are little slow but you eventually come around.
> 
> OK, now, where's the money I had put aside to pay for this???


Congrats!  I wonder why it took so long to decide on that one.  It's not like it was a cheap contract!  Did they bank the 2018 points and the 2017 points?  Trying to figure out how its so loaded. lol


----------



## Dan1

chicagoshannon said:


> Congrats!  I wonder why it took so long to decide on that one.  It's not like it was a cheap contract!  Did they bank the 2018 points and the 2017 points?  Trying to figure out how its so loaded. lol



Exactly; it came fully loaded with points back to and including 2017...which were banked to 2018 and (for some reason) the 2018 points were banked to 2019.....hence why the 'premium' price with those fully loaded points.


----------



## Matt Cormack

Dan1 said:


> Exactly; it came fully loaded with points back to and including 2017...which were banked to 2018 and (for some reason) the 2018 points were banked to 2019.....hence why the 'premium' price with those fully loaded points.



With all the AKV contracts that are getting taken through ROFR, that really isn't even that premium of a price.. Congrats on the contract!


----------



## aoconnor

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> I'd like to thank the academy,  and.........to take a line out of Jerry Maquire movie "I'd like to thank the DIS for your constant support and encouragement. I'd like to thank Lori and Mark, my brokers; y'all didn't indicate you got tired my my constant nagging about this contract. I'd like to thank the Arizona Cardinals, um,  DVC ROFR folks.....you are little slow but you eventually come around.
> 
> OK, now, where's the money I had put aside to pay for this???



Congrats- great price on fully loaded contract. If you rented those 2017-2018 points you could be in for ~$90-95pp!


----------



## RavenRob

Here is an official update for the tracker:

ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18, passed 5/7


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

So bummed! There was a perfect (for us) 25pt contract at the Poly that was listed with The Timeshare Store but I was hours too late and someone already scooped it up. I did sign up to be a backup buyer but figure there's really no chance it won't work out for the person who made the offer.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Jenniferyoung44---$160-$8812-50-BCV-Apr-0/18, 55/19, 45/20, 50/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/08

Finally own beach club! We love to spend our first 2-3 days at BC before moving home to Boardwalk. Now we don’t have to pray there’s one available at 7 months. Or pay Disney way too much! AND we will be at Yacht  Club in 4 days!


----------



## kniquy

kniquy said:


> This tool was so valuable when trying to find the right contract at the right price.
> 
> 
> Our Poly contract was submitted!!!  Please add us to the list.
> 
> Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20



We passed today!!! Even though really no poly contracts have been taken I was still a little worried. I’ll update my listing


----------



## kniquy

Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/8


----------



## Shannon G.

BrerRemus said:


> Well after waiting 48 days for Disney to take our last contract only 14 days this time to pass yippee. Hopefully others will have the same luck.
> BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8



Wow!  Great contract. Congratulations!!


----------



## lovin'fl

BrerRemus said:


> Well after waiting 48 days for Disney to take our last contract only 14 days this time to pass yippee. Hopefully others will have the same luck.
> BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8


Congrats! And, yay, mine could be passed in the next 3 days. That I am selling...so I am anxious for the $$$$.


----------



## 3cuteboys

3cuteboys---$92-$14941-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 188/19, 135/20, 150/21- sent 4/25, passed 5/8

That was fast! But not surprised since it is BRV, Disney doesn’t seem to want any of these points this year.


----------



## Transvection

It's crazy how many contracts Disney is taking lately. We just had an offer accepted on our third attempt.  I'll put my info here when it is sent.  Good to see some AKL are starting to pass.  Maybe things are slowing down.


----------



## Nie0214

Nie0214---$108-$11295-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30


With all of the AK contracts getting taken, we aren't holding our breath.  We have a 25 point direct at AK and have been wanting to add more.


----------



## DavidCa

ugh....

DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5

DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5

I was concerned about the AKV, but thought the BLT would go through


----------



## texanlawyer

DavidCa said:


> ugh....
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> I was concerned about the AKV, but thought the BLT would go through



Ugh... I have a similar BLT contract that I'm waiting on now.  Not feeling good about it.  Out of curiosity, were your contracts seller pay on closing costs?


----------



## arminnie

DavidCa said:


> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5



Wow - That surprises me.  As I posted earlier I'm a seller with a contract for 200 BLT pts with 1 point in 2019  that was sent for ROFR at $143.  Thought that would be a pretty sure pass.  May not be - but who knows.  I realize I will get the money much sooner with ROFR, but I am still on the buyers' side (after setting a fair price for me) as I've bought resale in the past myself.


----------



## Disneykate605

DavidCa said:


> ugh....
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> I was concerned about the AKV, but thought the BLT would go through




That's rough! Hopefully the outcome is better next time around!


----------



## tnccopeland

tnccopeland---$145-$22933-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 84/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/9


----------



## LynzyLady2019

LynzyLady2019---$144-$26715-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 182/19, 106/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/8

Yay!


----------



## DavidCa

texanlawyer said:


> Ugh... I have a similar BLT contract that I'm waiting on now.  Not feeling good about it.  Out of curiosity, were your contracts seller pay on closing costs?


nope. buyer pays


----------



## suemom2kay

DavidCa said:


> ugh....
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> I was concerned about the AKV, but thought the BLT would go through


I swear they like empty contracts!  Thoughts from the experts?


----------



## suemom2kay

Sorry to hear. I swear the Mouse loves empty contracts. Thoughts from the experts?

Sorry for the double post. Thought it didn’t take the first one. ‍


----------



## Katie L

suemom2kay said:


> Sorry to hear. I swear the Mouse loves empty contracts. Thoughts from the experts?
> 
> Sorry for the double post. Thought it didn’t take the first one. ‍



They have a pool of points and don't like paying dues... That's my guess anyway. When buyer pays dues that makes a contract ~$7.50 more per point for Disney


----------



## Dan1

suemom2kay said:


> I swear they like empty contracts!  Thoughts from the experts?



IMO, its not that the Mouse likes empty contracts because the contracts are 'empty'.  Its that the Mouse likes low price per point contracts so they spend less money to keep price per point up. Buyers of resales tend to like paying as little price per point regardless if the contract is loaded or empty. Sellers will sell loaded contracts at a higher price per point than empty contracts. 

So, if one is able to follow that hurriedly typed logic, if us buyers buy contracts that are not empty, we will pay more per point and have a higher ROFR passing success. Sure our 'investment' total cost is higher but we get more points to use sooner.

Make sense?


----------



## suemom2kay

Dan1 said:


> IMO, its not that the Mouse likes empty contracts because the contracts are 'empty'.  Its that the Mouse likes low price per point contracts so they spend less money to keep price per point up. Buyers of resales tend to like paying as little price per point regardless if the contract is loaded or empty. Sellers will sell loaded contracts at a higher price per point than empty contracts.
> 
> So, if one is able to follow that hurriedly typed logic, if us buyers buy contracts that are not empty, we will pay more per point and have a higher ROFR passing success. Sure our 'investment' total cost is higher but we get more points to use sooner.
> 
> Make sense?



Yes. That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Troy821

Dan1 said:


> IMO, its not that the Mouse likes empty contracts because the contracts are 'empty'.  Its that the Mouse likes low price per point contracts so they spend less money to keep price per point up. Buyers of resales tend to like paying as little price per point regardless if the contract is loaded or empty. Sellers will sell loaded contracts at a higher price per point than empty contracts.
> 
> So, if one is able to follow that hurriedly typed logic, if us buyers buy contracts that are not empty, we will pay more per point and have a higher ROFR passing success. Sure our 'investment' total cost is higher but we get more points to use sooner.
> 
> Make sense?


Totally.


----------



## arminnie

Here's my observation and opinion after watching activity and listing for the past 2 years.  I think some brokers deliberately keep the prices low knowing that it will make it easier to get offers.  BUT - it means that many, many of these low ball offers will get taken.  What that means is that the broker has to do virtually nothing except list the contract because when it gets taken Disney 100% takes over and the broker still gets paid.

To be clear - The Timeshare Store (sponsor here) does not do that at all.  They have been wonderful to deal with.


----------



## princessbride6205

motherof5 said:


> Just saw this.  Sorry to hear.  Keep looking maybe you will find a better deal.


 Thanks! We have a new contract in ROFR. Decided to give up on a "cheap" contract like OKW and buy our favorite resort: PVB.



Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> I'd like to thank the academy,  and.........to take a line out of Jerry Maquire movie "I'd like to thank the DIS for your constant support and encouragement. I'd like to thank Lori and Mark, my brokers; y'all didn't indicate you got tired my my constant nagging about this contract. I'd like to thank the Arizona Cardinals, um,  DVC ROFR folks.....you are little slow but you eventually come around.
> 
> OK, now, where's the money I had put aside to pay for this???


I can't believe you waited that long!!!! On a fairly priced contract! And then it passed! Congrats!


----------



## SherylLC

robert anderson said:


> Robert anderson---$135-$25441-175-BCV-Mar-0/18, 168/19, 175/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1


Excited to see this! I'm waiting on a very similar contract!


----------



## Paul_S

Day 28 for me on an OKW contract, waiting waiting!


----------



## Daisybell911

Congrats to all who have had contracts go through recently.  It seems like the drunken money is sobering up a little and gaining a little more speed too.


----------



## Minniemoo15

princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks! We have a new contract in ROFR. Decided to give up on a "cheap" contract like OKW and buy our favorite resort: PVB.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you waited that long!!!! On a fairly priced contract! And then it passed! Congrats!



We gave up on trying to get a deal too after our AKL was taken. Once we realized what we had to pay to get it to pass, we realized we might as well go for the Poly. I’ve never stayed there  but it has always been my dream. We have an offer in ROFR now and I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24, taken 5/8

At least it was taken quickly... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dan1

Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24, taken 5/8
> 
> At least it was taken quickly... Back to the drawing board.



Grrrr .... our 150 point DEC UY SSR past two weeks ago at $97 / point 

Wonder if that’s the line in the sand now (as much as anything is)?


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8

Let's hope this one doesn't go to 64 days ROFR!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dan1 said:


> Grrrr .... our 150 point DEC UY SSR past two weeks ago at $97 / point
> 
> Wonder if that’s the line in the sand now (as much as anything is)?


was yours a loaded contract?  I think maybe what you said the other day about Disney wanting stripped contracts now might make sense.


----------



## Dan1

chicagoshannon said:


> was yours a loaded contract?  I think maybe what you said the other day about Disney wanting stripped contracts now might make sense.



Yes it was.


----------



## badeacon

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8
> 
> Let's hope this one doesn't go to 64 days ROFR!


If this is taken, then it confirms they throw darts at a stack of resales and take the ones the dart hits. Your price is above average for last few months and no points until 21, how can Disney take and resell to someone now if they were on waiting list?


----------



## princessfionasmom

badeacon said:


> If this is taken, then it confirms they throw darts at a stack of resales and take the ones the dart hits. Your price is above average for last few months and no points until 21, how can Disney take and resell to someone now if they were on waiting list?



This is a very interesting point, can they just throw points on there??   Is that something they have the ability to do?


----------



## OUjenny21

kniquy said:


> Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/8


YAY!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10


----------



## MICKIMINI

badeacon said:


> If this is taken, then it confirms they throw darts at a stack of resales and take the ones the dart hits. Your price is above average for last few months and no points until 21, how can Disney take and resell to someone now if they were on waiting list?


We'll see how it washes out.  I typically scoff at stripped contracts, however I really wanted to be close to the International Gate for F & W and we already have this fall's trip planned for two weeks at OKW which turned into 10 nights in 1 BR OKW and 3 nights in 1 BR at BRV - just got lucky.   Price was less important on this one.


----------



## MICKIMINI

princessfionasmom said:


> This is a very interesting point, can they just throw points on there??   Is that something they have the ability to do?


We'll find out and I will keep you all posted...


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> Updated!



Did you ever do your cruise review? (Bet it feels like quite the distant memory by now... Sigh.)


----------



## pangyal

Katie L said:


> Did you ever do your cruise review? (Bet it feels like quite the distant memory by now... Sigh.)


I did! But I decided to only compare the concierge-type products since I have now experienced them both. I put it on the RCCL board only. https://www.disboards.com/threads/rccl-star-class-versus-dcl-concierge-comparison-post.3743932/


----------



## Stuart in Disney World

EDiQ said:


> YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7



Congratulations!! We definitely kept our fingers crossed after you were worried about our small contract passed at much higher price pint.


----------



## mkburme

mkburme---$148-$23400-150-BLT-Sep-54/18, 89/19, 150/20-54 points in holding- sent 5/10


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13


----------



## PsycProfPlum

PsycProfPlum said:


> Entered ROFR with BWV this week:
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29



Passed!  

PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13


----------



## chicagoshannon

oh boy.  Mine got sent on 4/30 wonder if I'll find out this week.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Passed on my second attempt! I ended up paying more price per point and bought more points than I was previously looking for but I guess that's why they have ROFR.  Pumped to add AKL as a home resort, currently own at the Poly.


Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13


----------



## Kevinth

Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13

Sooooooooo excited


----------



## Kevinth

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Donald Ace---$110-$30128-250-AKV-Jun-0/18, 290/19, 250/20- sent 3/30, passed 4/13
> 
> restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19
> 
> ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18, passed 5/7
> 
> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27
> 
> Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8, passed 5/3
> 
> denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/7
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22
> 
> katandmouse---$144-$23405-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/7, passed 4/26
> 
> Robert anderson---$135-$25441-175-BCV-Mar-0/18, 168/19, 175/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> kidren21---$144-$15009-100-BCV-Apr-0/18, 12/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/7
> 
> Jenniferyoung44---$160-$8812-50-BCV-Apr-0/18, 55/19, 45/20, 50/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/18
> 
> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26
> 
> stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/8, passed 4/26
> 
> stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7
> 
> stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5
> 
> Mickimini---$85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23
> 
> heynowirv---$105-$8747-75-OKW-Aug-0/18, 48/19, 75/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/8
> 
> *
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> DisneyCowgirl---$105-$34485-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/18, 600/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/17
> 
> *
> PVB:*
> 
> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28, passed 4/9
> 
> Dan1---$155-$12737-75-PVB-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/23, passed 4/3
> 
> Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19
> 
> brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/23
> 
> Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9, passed 5/1
> 
> MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Tuckerpaul---$138-$29369-200-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 195/19, 200/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/8
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> katrinameucci---$100-$14000-125-SSR-Dec-203/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26
> 
> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26
> 
> MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19
> 
> cubsblue---$104-$11800-100-SSR-Dec-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/4, passed 4/26
> 
> Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1
> 
> Fortywinks---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/17, passed 5/7
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> RedVines2001---$200-$21331-100-VGC-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> pac1999---$189-$25199-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 92/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/12
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/16
> 
> Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> wings91---$92-$9675-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> 3cuteboys---$92-$14941-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 188/19, 135/20, 150/21- sent 4/25, passed 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> LynzyLady2019---$144-$26715-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 182/19, 106/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/8
> *
> VB:*
> 
> 
> AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> DisneyJayP---$100-$17924-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19
> 
> zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19
> 
> tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26
> 
> Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27
> 
> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30
> 
> jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1
> 
> Nie0214---$108-$11295-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7
> 
> stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27
> 
> msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4
> *
> BCV:*
> 
> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27
> 
> grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5
> 
> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 5/6
> *
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/20
> 
> cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30
> 
> Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1
> 
> Dracula---$125-$26446-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 400/19, 200/20- sent 5/6
> 
> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7
> 
> *
> BWV:*
> 
> 
> Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11
> 
> oppe35---$114-$23405-200-BWV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/26
> 
> pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/26
> 
> Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No '18 dues- sent 4/26
> 
> Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HH:*
> 
> *
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> spunkylouamanda---$95-$7486-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 3/22
> 
> Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27
> 
> Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2
> 
> brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays MF'19- sent 4/18
> 
> princessbride6205---$145-$15951-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 4/25
> 
> TikiTikiTikiRoom---$140-$28896-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 19/19, 200/20- sent 4/27
> 
> tnccopeland---$145-$22933-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 84/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/9
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13
> 
> kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25
> 
> Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26
> 
> TJ Bryant---$116-$6235-50-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/3
> 
> Troy821---$122-$6865-50-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6
> 
> Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6
> *
> VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$157-$12759-75-VGF-Aug-0/17, 2/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/27
> 
> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10
> 
> RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- Provision Included for 30-Day Closing- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> 
> *
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13
> 
> SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3
> *
> VB:*
> 
> 
> *
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4
> 
> jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4
> 
> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8, taken 4/11
> 
> chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9, taken 4/11
> 
> Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/19
> 
> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19
> 
> Shawn Miller---$104-$22,880-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 308/19, 220/20- sent 3/1, taken 4/19
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3, taken 4/26
> 
> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30
> 
> msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30
> 
> Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9, taken 4/30
> 
> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23, taken 5/8
> 
> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8
> *
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24
> 
> henry.au---$137-$27950-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/25
> 
> Cbrown817---$130-$13830-100-BLT-Sep-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> ptlohmysoul---$134-$26060-180-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 180/20- sent 4/8, taken 4/29
> 
> dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10, taken 4/30
> 
> Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25
> 
> Ohana99---$115-$20887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 4/2, taken 4/30
> 
> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3
> *
> OKW:*
> 
> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar-0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8, taken 4/29
> 
> brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12, taken 4/30
> 
> *
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SSR:*
> 
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25
> 
> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19
> 
> Katie L---$95-$20865-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/14, taken 4/24
> 
> Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-‘18 PST- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, taken 4/26
> 
> Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15, taken 5/4
> 
> wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24, taken 5/8
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> HJS33---$151.5-$16558-105-VGF-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 4/4, taken 4/30
> 
> SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Kevinth said:


> Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13
> 
> Sooooooooo excited



Nice! Have fun with those 300 2019 points!


----------



## Dan1

Kevinth said:


> Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13
> 
> Sooooooooo excited



Nicely done, soooo fastly done on a nicely loaded contract.

Dilly Dilly!


----------



## Dan1

Disney Doc07 said:


> Passed on my second attempt! I ended up paying more price per point and bought more points than I was previously looking for but I guess that's why they have ROFR.  Pumped to add AKL as a home resort, currently own at the Poly.
> 
> 
> Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13



Nicely done Doc07. And fast, especially for AKV. 

We own at both, first AKV and recently at Poly. Certainly looking forward to our first Poly stay mid next year.


----------



## PurpleJesus

arminnie said:


> Here's my observation and opinion after watching activity and listing for the past 2 years.  I think some brokers deliberately keep the prices low knowing that it will make it easier to get offers.  BUT - it means that many, many of these low ball offers will get taken.  What that means is that the broker has to do virtually nothing except list the contract because when it gets taken Disney 100% takes over and the broker still gets paid.
> 
> To be clear - The Timeshare Store (sponsor here) does not do that at all.  They have been wonderful to deal with.


Wow.  I'm grateful for that insight.  That's the kind of thing you only learn by watching the marketplace for years, and it makes complete sense.  

....it makes so much sense I'm surprised it isn't more of an issue.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Dan1 said:


> Nicely done Doc07. And fast, especially for AKV.
> 
> We own at both, first AKV and recently at Poly. Certainly looking forward to our first Poly stay mid next year.


Yeah this was so much nicer than my 44 day wait for them to take my previous resale contract


----------



## Nie0214

Nie0214 said:


> Nie0214---$108-$11295-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30
> 
> 
> With all of the AK contracts getting taken, we aren't holding our breath.  We have a 25 point direct at AK and have been wanting to add more.



Taken 5/13


----------



## Shannon G.

Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28, passed 5/13


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Shannon G. said:


> Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28, passed 5/13



Yay! You’re going to get your BWV!!


----------



## Shannon G.

GoofyCoaster said:


> Yay! You’re going to get your BWV!!



Thank you!  Yes, we love BWV, so we’re very excited.  Also, so glad we didn’t have the 40+ day wait like our last attempt.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nie0214 said:


> Taken 5/13


well that does not bode well for me.  We also sent ours on 4/30 100 point AKV contract at $100 per point.  I'll be really, really surprised if it passes now.


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette said:


> Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23
> 
> I almost feel like I’m overpaying but it’s the right UY, the right number of points and it’s a fully-loaded contract. Sent to ROFR on 4/26 and now the wait begins...


Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23 Passed 5/13

Looks like a lot of us heard today.


----------



## lovin'fl

Kevinth said:


> Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13
> 
> Sooooooooo excited


Oh yeah, I think they're taking the one I am selling (200 OKW June UY at $92 sent 4/27). I had a feeling before and it's stronger now. I am cool with it as I get paid either way. But congrats on yours passing so quick!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anyone that heard today buy through Fidelity?


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2, taken 5/13


----------



## MrDisneyMouse

MrDisneyMouse---$142-$36513-240-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/1


----------



## AuroraV

TikiTikiTikiRoom---$140-$28896-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 19/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13


----------



## jlb727

jlb727---$102-$16805-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 4/26, passed 5/13


----------



## jackieleanne

Lots passed yesterday within a two week frame. Mine was submitted on the 1st so hopefully ill hear this week.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Morning everyone. Can anyone help me out with a query I’m trying to get straight in my head please? If I bought a contract with a December Use Year that had 2019 points included could I bank those points and then use then in 2020 for a September 2021 vacation using 19,20 and 21’s points combined?So effectively having 750 totalled for a September 2021 vacation, is that doable or not?


----------



## DaveNan

IF it were a 250 point contract with all 2019, 220, and 2021 points..  yes


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> Morning everyone. Can anyone help me out with a query I’m trying to get straight in my head please? If I bought a contract with a December Use Year that had 2019 points included could I bank those points and then use then in 2020 for a September 2021 vacation using 19,20 and 21’s points combined?So effectively having 750 totalled for a September 2021 vacation, is that doable or not?


Sept 2021 falls in the Dec 2020 UY, so you would be able to use banked 2019 points and borrowed 2021 points along with your 2020 points to make the reservation.

December UYs can be difficult to wrap your head around.


----------



## Iestyn5150

DaveNan said:


> IF it were a 250 point contract with all 2019, 220, and 2021 points..  yes



Cheers for that. So the fact that it’s a December Use Year wouldn’t stop me borrowing 2021’s points in October 2020? Even though at that point 2020’s points wouldn’t have been issued yet?


----------



## DOrlo

Iestyn5150 said:


> Cheers for that. So the fact that it’s a December Use Year wouldn’t stop me borrowing 2021’s points in October 2020? Even though at that point 2020’s points wouldn’t have been issued yet?



You switched scenarios there.  If you go Sept 2021, you'd be able to bank 2019's, use 2020's and borrow 2021's (if you needed the 2021 points).  If you go in Oct 2020, you'd be able to use the 2019 points (without banking) and borrow the 2020 points.  You wouldn't not be able to touch the 2021 points for the Oct 2020 scenario.

If you're use year is December then you get that years points in December.  So you get issued your 2019 points in Dec 2019 and your 2020 points in Dec 2020.


----------



## Iestyn5150

DOrlo said:


> You switched scenarios there.  If you go Sept 2021, you'd be able to bank 2019's, use 2020's and borrow 2021's (if you needed the 2021 points).  If you go in Oct 2020, you'd be able to use the 2019 points (without banking) and borrow the 2020 points.  You wouldn't not be able to touch the 2021 points for the Oct 2020 scenario.
> 
> If you're use year is December then you get that years points in December.  So you get issued your 2019 points in Dec 2019 and your 2020 points in Dec 2020.



Sorry, I didn’t explain myself fully. When I said use 2021’s in October 2020 I meant use them then to book for September 2021, so 11 months prior to the vacation starting. So what I was asking is could I borrow 2021’s points in October 2020 to book for September 2021, even though in October 2020 I’d already be borrowing 2020’s points due to them not being issued yet? Sorry it’s a bit confusing, I’m trying to explain it as clearly as I can. Thanks.


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> Sorry, I didn’t explain myself fully. When I said use 2021’s in October 2020 I meant use them then to book for September 2021, so 11 months prior to the vacation starting. So what I was asking is could I borrow 2021’s points in October 2020 to book for September 2021, even though in October 2020 I’d already be borrowing 2020’s points due to them not being issued yet? Sorry it’s a bit confusing, I’m trying to explain it as clearly as I can. Thanks.


You would not be borrowing the 2020 points in October 2020. Your points need to be available for the dates of the stay, not the day that you make the reservation. A September 2021 stay, booked in October 2020, would use banked 2019 points, current 2020 points and borrowed 2021 points because a Sept. 2021 vacation falls in the December 2020 UY.

You have to throw away the notion that you aren’t getting you 2020 points until December of that year. You have all of your points, from now until the contract expires, on the day that you purchase. However, you can only bank for one year and borrow from the next year.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Marionnette said:


> You would not be borrowing the 2020 points in October 2020. Your points need to be available for the dates of the stay, not the day that you make the reservation. A September 2021 stay, booked in October 2020, would use banked 2019 points, current 2020 points and borrowed 2021 points because a Sept. 2021 vacation falls in the December 2020 UY.
> 
> You have to throw away the notion that you aren’t getting you 2020 points until December of that year. You have all of your points, from now until the contract expires, on the day that you purchase. However, you can only bank for one year and borrow from the next year.



Thank you for explaining that for me. So what you’re saying is unless it’s for banking purposes the Use Year really doesn’t bear any issue on anything providing you’re vacationing in the correct time period to use them all. Also, rule of thumb is points can be used (providing they are banked) for 24 months after issue. So theoretically if I had a 100 of my 2021 points left after my 2021 vacation I could bank those and use them towards my 2023 vacation? I only intend visiting every 2 years as I’m overseas so 2022 would be another fallow year points wise.


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thank you for explaining that for me. So what you’re saying is unless it’s for banking purposes the Use Year really doesn’t bear any issue on anything providing you’re vacationing in the correct time period to use them all. Also, rule of thumb is points can be used (providing they are banked) for 24 months after issue. *So theoretically if I had a 100 of my 2021 points left after my 2021 vacation I could bank those and use them towards my 2023 vacation?* I only intend visiting every 2 years as I’m overseas so 2022 would be another fallow year points wise.


As long as the trip doesn’t fall in December 2023, that would work.

However, I would point out that if you routinely travel in the fall, a Dec UY is probably not the best choice.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Marionnette said:


> As long as the trip doesn’t fall in December 2023, that would work.
> 
> However, I would point out that if you routinely travel in the fall, a Dec UY is probably not the best choice.



We would always be travelling in September and would always be booking 11 months in advance. If that’s the case what would be the draw back of a December UY?


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> We would always be travelling in September and would always be booking 11 months in advance. If that’s the case what would be the draw back of a December UY?


If you have to cancel, you only have a few weeks to book and use all of those points. September is past your banking deadline for the current UY. All banked and  borrowed points expire on Nov. 30 of the UY into which they had been banked or borrowed.

ETA - I think you may want to start a new thread for these questions. It’s not fair to the people following the ROFR thread to have multiple off-topic posts.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Marionnette said:


> If you have to cancel, you only have a few weeks to book and use all of those points. September is past your banking deadline for the current UY. All banked and  borrowed points expire on Nov. 30 of the UY into which they had been banked or borrowed.



Gotcha. So it’s only a bad UY if we had to cancel our trip. That shouldn’t ever be an issue as we have always travelled in September and wouldn’t ever cancel unless it was a dire emergency, in which case we’d lose the points but if it was an emergency then that would probably be the least of our problems. Thanks for pointing that out though, it’s good to keep in mind going forward.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Oh yeah, I think they're taking the one I am selling (200 OKW June UY at $92 sent 4/27). I had a feeling before and it's stronger now. I am cool with it as I get paid either way. But congrats on yours passing so quick!


I was correct...they took mine.

lovin'fl (seller)---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/14


----------



## chicagoshannon

lovin'fl said:


> I was correct...they took mine.
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/14


let us know how long it takes to get your check from Disney.  I'm curious about that.


----------



## Transvection

3rd times a charm?  New Bid sent to ROFR

Shawn Miller---$104-$27760-260-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 137/19, 260/20- sent 5/14


----------



## JackArchie

My first VGC contract, fingers crossed!

JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13


----------



## chicagoshannon

JackArchie said:


> My first VGC contract, fingers crossed!
> 
> JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13



wow!  All the contracts for VGC I've seen lately are for $200+.  Good luck!


----------



## JackArchie

chicagoshannon said:


> wow!  All the contracts for VGC I've seen lately are for $200+.  Good luck!



Thank you, need some pixie dust!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Gotcha. So it’s only a bad UY if we had to cancel our trip. That shouldn’t ever be an issue as we have always travelled in September and wouldn’t ever cancel unless it was a dire emergency, in which case we’d lose the points but if it was an emergency then that would probably be the least of our problems. Thanks for pointing that out though, it’s good to keep in mind going forward.



The point of a good UY is that you _can_ cancel in the case of a dire emergency and not have to worry about the points and have time to use the points after the emergency has passed.  We've had ot cancel very last minute twice due to deaths in the family.  The nice things was at the time it was no more than a phone call to cancel - it was pre-online booking.


----------



## lovin'fl

chicagoshannon said:


> let us know how long it takes to get your check from Disney.  I'm curious about that.


Will do. Broker said paperwork would arrive around May 30 (2 weeks). I will come back and tell the full timeline.


----------



## TexasChick123

lovin'fl said:


> Will do. Broker said paperwork would arrive around May 30 (2 weeks). I will come back and tell the full timeline.



Wouldn’t it be easier for us to be able to sell them back to Disney if they want it rather than having to go through all this nonsense when we want to sell? I get that they don’t want all of them, but I wish we could just send in some form of paperwork to them with the price we want and get a “Yay” or “Nay” response rather than listing it, waiting on a buyer, sending it to ROFR, and then hearing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TexasChick123 said:


> Wouldn’t it be easier for us to be able to sell them back to Disney if they want it rather than having to go through all this nonsense when we want to sell? I get that they don’t want all of them, but I wish we could just send in some form of paperwork to them with the price we want and get a “Yay” or “Nay” response rather than listing it, waiting on a buyer, sending it to ROFR, and then hearing.



That removes market pricing from the equation.  With ROFR you first have a confirmed agreement.  If you just sent in what you wanted there's no negotiating and nobody would ever know if you could find a buyer for that price or not.  Years ago apparently with BCV at least DVC would offer to buy back but the price was so low it was laughable.  Makes sense on their behalf though as why should they possibly overpay.  ROFR allows you to negotiate as high as you possibly could.  Then DVC can decide if it's worth them to match and take that offer.


----------



## TexasChick123

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That removes market pricing from the equation.  With ROFR you first have a confirmed agreement.  If you just sent in what you wanted there's no negotiating and nobody would ever know if you could find a buyer for that price or not.  Years ago apparently with BCV at least DVC would offer to buy back but the price was so low it was laughable.  Makes sense on their behalf though as why should they possibly overpay.  ROFR allows you to negotiate as high as you possibly could.  Then DVC can decide if it's worth them to match and take that offer.



Good points. Fair enough.


----------



## lovin'fl

TexasChick123 said:


> Wouldn’t it be easier for us to be able to sell them back to Disney if they want it rather than having to go through all this nonsense when we want to sell? I get that they don’t want all of them, but I wish we could just send in some form of paperwork to them with the price we want and get a “Yay” or “Nay” response rather than listing it, waiting on a buyer, sending it to ROFR, and then hearing.


 I do think they are missing out on a good market to trade points. I could have traded my 200 OKW points (sold back to them) for some CCV (bought from them). They'd get points cheap and even sell more points to boot. I would have done that. And, shoot, they'd likely give way lower $ pp than the $92 they are paying for my OKW and I'd have accepted in order to put that $ towards a CCV contract. Now DH does not want to buy ANYMORE but if it was all one transaction he might have done it.


----------



## Paul_S

Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12

Taken today, boo!


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30
> 
> It finally got submitted today, 8 days after offer submitted. Don't have much hope but maybe in the next couple weeks Disney will decide they have enough AKL contracts.
> 
> I think they are just trying to push the price up past $120 is my guess.



chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30- passed 5/14

I'm SHOCKED this passed.


----------



## jackieleanne

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30- passed 5/14
> 
> I'm SHOCKED this passed.


 Yay congratulations. Glad to see more AKV passing. I'm waiting on mine that was submitted on the 1st.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> Good points. Fair enough.





lovin'fl said:


> I do think they are missing out on a good market to trade points. I could have traded my 200 OKW points (sold back to them) for some CCV (bought from them). They'd get points cheap and even sell more points to boot. I would have done that. And, shoot, they'd likely give way lower $ pp than the $92 they are paying for my OKW and I'd have accepted in order to put that $ towards a CCV contract. Now DH does not want to buy ANYMORE but if it was all one transaction he might have done it.



Think of the black jack dealer. The house always plays last so the players can bust out first.   Different scenario, but same principle.  The house always wins in the long run.


----------



## pangyal

Sigh...try number four.

Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14

We tried to pay more per point (ouch!) and not get any banked points on this one (double ouch!) to see if we can finally push one through to match one of our existing UYs. I have a feeling it has a good chance this time, but time will tell!


----------



## princessfionasmom

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30- passed 5/14
> 
> I'm SHOCKED this passed.


That’s awesome!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## espov

Espov---$145-$15239-100-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 6/19, 100/20- sent 5/14


----------



## cabloom

We’re at WDW now, and got the word today:

cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14

It’s true what everyone says, we are even happier with this contract than we would have been with the one we lost!  We waited 47 days to hear back on that one, only two weeks on this one.  We asked for a 45 day closing date, not sure if that made any difference (probably not).


----------



## princessbride6205

ScubaCat said:


> Think of the black jack dealer. The house always plays last so the players can bust out first.   Different scenario, but same principle.  The house always wins in the long run.


I think you mean the mouse  always wins. 



cabloom said:


> We’re at WDW now, and got the word today:
> 
> cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14
> 
> It’s true what everyone says, we are even happier with this contract than we would have been with the one we lost!  We waited 47 days to hear back on that one, only two weeks on this one.  We asked for a 45 day closing date, not sure if that made any difference (probably not).


 Congrats! Same thing just happened to us today!
I'll grab my official resale purchase string and post in a sec...


----------



## princessbride6205

princessbride6205---$145-$15951-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 4/25, passed 5/14

We were one of those people waiting 40+ days during March, for a small OKW contract. We heard that one was taken at the beginning of April (while we were on the last day of our WDW trip!). It was frustrating, annoying, none of the other 50-75 point contracts were still available in our UY...we'd been considering many of the resorts...but after about 2 weeks of scouring the resale sites and really thinking about where we want to stay, we scrounged up all our pennies and offered on a bigger contract at the Poly. It definitely helped sell us on this new, more expensive, course of action to have just returned from another fabulous stay there. Now we own at both of our favorite WDW resorts: AKV and PVB.


----------



## BrianLo

JackArchie said:


> My first VGC contract, fingers crossed!
> 
> JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13



Good luck! Really hope it goes through

May I ask how/where you came across that?


----------



## Tonnerme

tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26, passed 5/14


----------



## pixieprincess925

pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13

on our way to having a new home resort!


----------



## ExcitableMouse

ExcitableMouse said:


> Alright, here we go! First timer.
> 
> $132-$43,150-320-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 318/20-sent 4/26
> 
> Fully expecting this to be taken.


Annnnnnnnd Taken on 5/14.


----------



## Marionnette

pixieprincess925 said:


> pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> on our way to having a new home resort!


Those 2018 points would be expired. We’re already in the April 2019 UY. Unless the owner banked them? It would be a shame for them to have been lost.


----------



## chicagoshannon

ExcitableMouse said:


> Annnnnnnnd Taken on 5/14.


sorry.    Looks like they've moved on to taking BLT now.


----------



## suemom2kay

cabloom said:


> We’re at WDW now, and got the word today:
> 
> cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14
> 
> It’s true what everyone says, we are even happier with this contract than we would have been with the one we lost!  We waited 47 days to hear back on that one, only two weeks on this one.  We asked for a 45 day closing date, not sure if that made any difference (probably not).


Awesome!  Glad that made it through. Great price and loaded!


----------



## suemom2kay

pixieprincess925 said:


> pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> on our way to having a new home resort!


Congratulations!!!  My BCV was sent 4/27. Fingers crossed I hear soon!


----------



## suemom2kay

pixieprincess925 said:


> pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> on our way to having a new home resort!


Congratulations!!!  That’s a very nice contract!


----------



## suemom2kay

Tonnerme said:


> tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26, passed 5/14


Wow!  That’s a fantastic steal!


----------



## carli_h

pangyal said:


> Sigh...try number four.
> 
> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> We tried to pay more per point (ouch!) and not get any banked points on this one (double ouch!) to see if we can finally push one through to match one of our existing UYs. I have a feeling it has a good chance this time, but time will tell!


I was looking at this contract and really tempted, but was too slow!

Glad someone on here got it. Good luck!


----------



## jackieleanne

Jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15

Just got my email to say I've passed. Woohoo.


----------



## Cbrown817

Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15

Second try!! First was a much lower price point, and was through Fidelity. This one was through The Timeshare Store.


----------



## suemom2kay

jackieleanne said:


> Jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15
> 
> Just got my email to say I've passed. Woohoo.


Congratulations! 

Come on DVC, get to those BCV contracts!  Sent 4/27!  Inpatiently awaiting my turn!


----------



## suemom2kay

Cbrown817 said:


> Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15
> 
> Second try!! First was a much lower price point, and was through Fidelity. This one was through The Timeshare Store.


Congratulations!!!  Love the Timeshare Store!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Marionnette said:


> Those 2018 points would be expired. We’re already in the April 2019 UY. Unless the owner banked them? It would be a shame for them to have been lost.


Yes, they are banked points!I guess I posted then incorrectly...


----------



## Marionnette

pixieprincess925 said:


> Yes, they are banked points!I guess I posted then incorrectly...


Whew! Enjoy the bonus!


----------



## biochemgirl

biochemgirl---$115-$9570-75-SSR-Feb-20/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/2, passed 5/15

Woot Woot!


----------



## Gryhndmom

cabloom said:


> We’re at WDW now, and got the word today:
> 
> cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14
> 
> It’s true what everyone says, we are even happier with this contract than we would have been with the one we lost!  We waited 47 days to hear back on that one, only two weeks on this one.  We asked for a 45 day closing date, not sure if that made any difference (probably not).





Cbrown817 said:


> Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15
> 
> Second try!! First was a much lower price point, and was through Fidelity. This one was through The Timeshare Store.



Congrats to my new fellow BLT owners !


----------



## princessfionasmom

Wow people seem to be hearing back pretty quickly.  Mine was sent 5/3  I’ll hear in the next day or so.


----------



## jackieleanne

suemom2kay said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Come on DVC, get to those BCV contracts!  Sent 4/27!  Inpatiently awaiting my turn!



Hope you hear back soon.



biochemgirl said:


> biochemgirl---$115-$9570-75-SSR-Feb-20/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/2, passed 5/15
> 
> Woot Woot!



Congratulations.


----------



## suemom2kay

jackieleanne said:


> Hope you hear back soon.



Thanks!


----------



## kelleia1a

kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25 taken 5/10

No surprise that it was taken at such a low price with points. We will try again for an additional contract


----------



## suemom2kay

kelleia1a said:


> kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25 taken 5/10
> 
> No surprise that it was taken at such a low price with points. We will try again for an additional contract



Sorry to hear it was taken. Good luck with your next one.


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15


----------



## Wfishy5

wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16

Here we go again!  Hopefully $97 is the magic number.


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette said:


> Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23 Passed 5/13
> 
> Looks like a lot of us heard today.


Wow! That was fast! My closing documents arrived today. I don’t think I’ve ever seen an estoppel issued so quickly!


----------



## mlittig

Marionnette said:


> Wow! That was fast! My closing documents arrived today. I don’t think I’ve ever seen an estoppel issued so quickly!



What broker and title company are you using, Marionnette?


----------



## Disneykate605

Marionnette said:


> Wow! That was fast! My closing documents arrived today. I don’t think I’ve ever seen an estoppel issued so quickly!



 We closed at the end of April on a BRV contract and our closing documents came 2 days after our notice that we passed ROFR...I was shocked!!

(We used Shawn at Fidelity and Mason Title.)


----------



## PsycProfPlum

suemom2kay said:


> Sorry to hear it was taken. Good luck with your next one.


Would have been a terrific deal if it had gone through though.


----------



## Marionnette

mlittig said:


> What broker and title company are you using, Marionnette?


DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title


----------



## ciaoaloha31

ciaoaloha31---$165-$8715-50-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/16


----------



## Dan1

Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16
> 
> Here we go again!  Hopefully $97 is the magic number.



$97 was out contract that passed two weeks ago. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ohana99

Ohana99---$120-$26459-200-BWV-Dec-0/18, 271/19, 200/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/16

I was scared to post before because my last one got snatched up but we passed today!!


----------



## mlittig

Disneykate605 said:


> We closed at the end of April on a BRV contract and our closing documents came 2 days after our notice that we passed ROFR...I was shocked!!
> 
> (We used Shawn at Fidelity and Mason Title.)



I used Shawn at Fidelity but had First American Title so it took 7 WEEKS for me to get my closing documents  I used Mason Title for a different contract with another broker and they were awesome sending the closing documents out in less than a week  So glad it worked so fast for you


----------



## hockeygoofy

hockeygoofy---$145-$33907-220-BLT-Feb-0/18, 188/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/28, passed 5/14


----------



## espov

espov said:


> Espov---$145-$15239-100-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 6/19, 100/20- sent 5/14




Cancelled— I cancelled this contract in exchange for Polynesian. Husband said for the little price difference might as well get a contract with longer years and having a 1 yr old location to mk is top priority.


----------



## espov

Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16  

Wish me luck 2nd try decided to stay away from bay lake and hope the trend of Polynesian passing continues. Can’t beat the larger studios with two bathing areas...


----------



## Disneykate605

mlittig said:


> I used Shawn at Fidelity but had First American Title so it took 7 WEEKS for me to get my closing documents  I used Mason Title for a different contract with another broker and they were awesome sending the closing documents out in less than a week  So glad it worked so fast for you


Waiting 7 weeks for your closing documents is torture!! At least you can enjoy the contract now!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Here’s a quick question regarding closing documents. I am an international buyer, would they have to send physical documents for closing for me too or could it be done electronically due to my location?


----------



## Aussie RJ

Iestyn5150 said:


> Here’s a quick question regarding closing documents. I am an international buyer, would they have to send physical documents for closing for me too or could it be done electronically due to my location?


I’ve bought two separate resale contracts and both were completed via email and scan.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Aussie RJ said:


> I’ve bought two separate resale contracts and both were completed via email and scan.



Bloody marvellous! That’s much quicker than sending letters internationally! Cheers mate!


----------



## suemom2kay

Iestyn5150 said:


> Here’s a quick question regarding closing documents. I am an international buyer, would they have to send physical documents for closing for me too or could it be done electronically due to my location?


Closing documents have to be notarized so you will need physical documents I would think.

Hmm. Just read the above post. So ymmv.


----------



## Jkarrows

Iestyn5150 said:


> Here’s a quick question regarding closing documents. I am an international buyer, would they have to send physical documents for closing for me too or could it be done electronically due to my location?



Mine were all done via e-mail with electronic signatures and were based in the UK.


----------



## Bing Showei

suemom2kay said:


> Closing documents have to be notarized so you will need physical documents I would think.
> 
> Hmm. Just read the above post. So ymmv.


Use of a notary is required only of the seller.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Jkarrows said:


> Mine were all done via e-mail with electronic signatures and were based in the UK.



I’m in the UK too, so that should be the same for me. Thanks for all the advise everyone.


----------



## Jkarrows

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m in the UK too, so that should be the same for me. Thanks for all the advise everyone.



It's worth looking around to see who you will use to pay the dollar amount to the title company, there are many to choose from but avoid our UK banks as the exchange rate is really bad and the costs involved is also a joke, you have to use someone to pay them, we used a company called XE as they were recommend to us buy other members on here who have used them, better exchange rates also.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Jkarrows said:


> It's worth looking around to see who you will use to pay the dollar amount to the title company, there are many to choose from but avoid our UK banks as the exchange rate is really bad and the costs involved is also a joke, you have to use someone to pay them, we used a company called XE as they were recommend to us buy other members on here who have used them, better exchange rates also.



Luckily I’ve got a current account that transfers money overseas at actual exchange rate, and they only charge £12 per transaction, so it’s a win win!


----------



## Jkarrows

Iestyn5150 said:


> Luckily I’ve got a current account that transfers money overseas at actual exchange rate, and they only charge £12 per transaction, so it’s a win win!



Who is that with as it may help others?


----------



## TJ Bryant

TJ Bryant---$116-$6235-50-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

Took exactly two weeks. Very excited!


----------



## Matt Cormack

msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4, passed 5/17

We are trying to book an end of the year trip so we are hoping to get the closing done ASAP. From what I have been told, Hawaii closings can take a little longer.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3

Wait for it.....

Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

Woohoo!!!


----------



## CG Disney Dad

cgdisneydad---$163-$27027-160-VGF-Dec-0/17, 8/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17

Excited to be a first time DVC owner and being part of this great community.


----------



## Hjs33

Just found out we passed our first contract.


HJS33---$100-$17574-160-SSR-Dec-130/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/4,  passed 5/17


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

These quick passes are amazing!  Maybe two weeks is the new norm, LOL.


----------



## Katie L

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> These quick passes are amazing!  Maybe two weeks is the new norm, LOL.



I hope so. Just had an offer accepted... I don't want to wait 42 days again...


----------



## The Jackal

Hjs33 said:


> Just found out we passed our first contract.
> 
> 
> HJS33---$100-$17574-160-SSR-Dec-130/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/4,  passed 5/17


That's a great price on a loaded contract. Congrats.


----------



## Iestyn5150

The Jackal said:


> That's a great price on a loaded contract. Congrats.



That’s probably why it’s passed, loaded contracts pass more often than not because of their actual cost per point to Disney.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Katie L said:


> I hope so. Just had an offer accepted... I don't want to wait 42 days again...


Me too!  Mine was sent on the 10th. Would love to hear something next week!


----------



## suemom2kay

Bing Showei said:


> Use of a notary is required only of the seller.


Oh. That makes sense. I was a seller last time. Thank you!


----------



## suemom2kay

Mine was sent 4/27. Still waiting BCV. I’m hoping that the longer wait than others just means they didn’t get to BCV yet and not that they’re thinking of taking it. I hate waiting!


----------



## Iestyn5150

I’ve just noticed that some of the non DVC rooms at Jambo House have recently been refurbished. Is there any plan to refurbish the DVC rooms too at some point soon?


----------



## brianilten

brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17


Yippy freaking skippy!!!!!!  3rd time was the charm!!!  And BTW - the seller is paying the closing costs (forgot to mention that before).


----------



## katandmouse

suemom2kay said:


> Mine was sent 4/27. Still waiting BCV. I’m hoping that the longer wait than others just means they didn’t get to BCV yet and not that they’re thinking of taking it. I hate waiting!


Hi, we just passed ROFR for BCV in April and it took about 3 weeks. So maybe/hopefully you’ll hear very soon? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## kboo

Iestyn5150 said:


> That’s probably why it’s passed, loaded contracts pass more often than not because of their actual cost per point to Disney.



Why, because of the MFs that will be owed?

Barely 2 years ago, someone did an "analysis" here that found that stripped contracts were more likely to pass because there were no current UY points available. Loaded contracts with full current UY points were most likely to be taken. This was back when Disney couldn't reassign UY, so if they had someone on the waiting list for *your* UY, and the contract had current UY points, it would get taken, because Disney could not sell a direct contract that didn't have full current UY points. So buying stripped was the best strategy to avoid ROFR. That said, they did not exercise ROFR with anything like the frequency they've done in 2019.

Aside: I'd think that now that they can reassign UY, small contracts might not be so worth it to them to take? Before, they also didn't want to buy back a loaded 200 pointer if their person waiting to buy direct only wanted 25-50 points.


----------



## skippytx

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’ve just noticed that some of the non DVC rooms at Jambo House have recently been refurbished. Is there any plan to refurbish the DVC rooms too at some point soon?



Not right now.   DVC is on a 7/14 year refurb schedule right now. 7 years soft goods, 14 years hard goods.   AKV had a softgoods refurb a couple years ago and will probably be due for a hard goods refurb starting around 2023/2024.  It's not on the list as of the last meeting back in Dec.  

Hard goods refurb
SSR - 2019
HHI - 2021
BRV - 2021

Soft
Aulani - 2020
VGF - 2021
PVB - 2022 

It's possible they might do Jambo rooms sooner since they opened up to 2 years earlier than Kidani, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Iestyn5150

kboo said:


> Why, because of the MFs that will be owed?
> 
> Barely 2 years ago, someone did an "analysis" here that found that stripped contracts were more likely to pass because there were no current UY points available. Loaded contracts with full current UY points were most likely to be taken. This was back when Disney couldn't reassign UY, so if they had someone on the waiting list for *your* UY, and the contract had current UY points, it would get taken, because Disney could not sell a direct contract that didn't have full current UY points. So buying stripped was the best strategy to avoid ROFR. That said, they did not exercise ROFR with anything like the frequency they've done in 2019.
> 
> Aside: I'd think that now that they can reassign UY, small contracts might not be so worth it to them to take? Before, they also didn't want to buy back a loaded 200 pointer if their person waiting to buy direct only wanted 25-50 points.



It’s only a theory but let’s say for example there’s a stripped AKV contract of 200 at $109 per point. If Disney ROFR that they’d be paying $112.25 per point with the closing fees included. If, however, it was a loaded contract for 2019 the dues on top would be extra $1488, making it $119.69 per point, more than $10 dollars more per point than the asking price and $7 more per point than the stripped contract price. I know it doesn’t work with every contract that is submitted but it would possibly clear up some of the uncertainly surrounding how they make their decisions.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’ve just noticed that some of the non DVC rooms at Jambo House have recently been refurbished. Is there any plan to refurbish the DVC rooms too at some point soon?



The AKV DVC rooms were refurbished - a soft goods - 2 years ago I believe.  Might be getting closer to 3.   So they were done before the hotel rooms in this case.  Since they are recently refurbed they will not have anything for a bit again.


----------



## Megb1

Megb1---$160-$40995-250-VGC-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 5/17


----------



## suemom2kay

katandmouse said:


> Hi, we just passed ROFR for BCV in April and it took about 3 weeks. So maybe/hopefully you’ll hear very soon? Fingers crossed for you!!


Thank you!  Hoping very soon!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Minniemoo15

After our first attempt at AKV got taken, we are trying again - this time at Poly.

minniemoo15---$148-$39075-250-PVB-Feb-0/18, 370/19, 250/20- sent 5/6


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul---$138.5-$23902-160-BLT-Dec-160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, taken 5/13


----------



## BlueRibbon

ptlohmysoul said:


> ptlohmysoul---$138.5-$23902-160-BLT-Dec-160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, taken 5/13



Sorry to hear that. Guessing from the $138.50 per point price, there was some hard negotiations between you and the seller?


----------



## kboo

ptlohmysoul said:


> ptlohmysoul---$138.5-$23902-160-BLT-Dec-160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, taken 5/13



You got a great price. Sorry Disney thought so too.


----------



## espov

Minniemoo15 said:


> After our first attempt at AKV got taken, we are trying again - this time at Poly.
> 
> minniemoo15---$148-$37350-250-PVB-Feb-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/6


I did the same thing- seems like they never take Polynesian and plus they have the largest studios and with two showers so that also helps


----------



## Marionnette

kboo said:


> You got a great price. Sorry Disney thought so too.


MTE

@ptlohmysoul I hope you find another contract like that. I would have been heartbroken over losing that one.


----------



## bluebunny72

bluebunny72---$110-$11510-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/15


----------



## zordude

zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/17


----------



## suemom2kay

zordude said:


> zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/17


Wow!  Glad it passed. Congratulations!!!  Great deal!

Any insight as to why it took so long?


----------



## Hjs33

The Jackal said:


> That's a great price on a loaded contract. Congrats.


Thanks!  

Seller listed at $115 and I started at $100, thinking we would end up somewhere in the middle.  Was shocked when the broker contacted me and said they accepted my $100 offer.  I didn’t think it would pass at $100 and even thought of offering a couple of dollars more a point to make the chances of it getting through ROFR better.  Now I’m glad I didn’t and I’m still a little shocked it went through.


----------



## MiniMN

MiniMN---$115-$5117-40-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 5/19


----------



## espov

Has anyone used smtn.com to buy a dvc?


----------



## Iestyn5150

espov said:


> Has anyone used smtn.com to buy a dvc?



Never heard of that one.


----------



## Cyberc1978

espov said:


> Has anyone used smtn.com to buy a dvc?


Yes I have used them.


----------



## espov

Cyberc1978 said:


> Yes I have used them.


Thoughts on them?


----------



## Cyberc1978

espov said:


> Thoughts on them?



They have very high closing costs but their asking price is lower than other brokers. Iirc their closing costs is around $1,400 

I would however use them again but would ask seller to pay closing costs.


----------



## Katie L

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$110-$11510-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/15





zordude said:


> zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/17



Okay Disney.... wth....

I'm starting to wonder if broker matters these days? (I know, I know - you'll go crazy trying to figure it out...)


----------



## aoconnor

Katie L said:


> Okay Disney.... wth....
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if broker matters these days? (I know, I know - you'll go crazy trying to figure it out...)



They seem to prefer stripped contracts, and since they don't have to pay MF on that stripped contract at $110 it works out similar to buying the $101 loaded one and paying $7.44 in MF's. 

Besides that, maybe the theory of what unit the points came from played a factor? Or they filled whatever waitlist they had on 5/15 and didn't have a need for more points on 5/17... who knows!


----------



## grubens

grubens said:


> After having our first attempt taken by Disney, for reasons I do not quite understand we are making a second go at it.  Hoping for better luck the second time.
> 
> grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5



Well we are now 0-2 and I am feeling a bit frustrated by the whole process.  Disney is definitely not my favorite word at the moment.

grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5, taken 5/20.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$149-$16353-100-CCV-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/20


----------



## espov

Cyberc1978 said:


> They have very high closing costs but their asking price is lower than other brokers. Iirc their closing costs is around $1,400
> 
> I would however use them again but would ask seller to pay closing costs.


Thanks for the insight—- the contract is unavailable and it won’t be removed till closing. Kinda shady since all other companies at least make reference that it is under contract. But any who thank you


----------



## Cyberc1978

espov said:


> Thanks for the insight—- the contract is unavailable and it won’t be removed till closing. Kinda shady since all other companies at least make reference that it is under contract. But any who thank you



Did you ask about the 50 point poly contract?


----------



## suemom2kay

grubens said:


> Well we are now 0-2 and I am feeling a bit frustrated by the whole process.  Disney is definitely not my favorite word at the moment.
> 
> grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5, taken 5/20.



Sorry that was taken. Definitely, a low price. At least it was quick. 

I’m still waiting on this one:

suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27

The longer it takes the more nervous I get. I know from Jan-Mar ROFR thread they take a lot below $140 and a few right at $140. They’re moving so fast right now, I wish they would just get to mine already and let me know!


----------



## ThomFoolery

ThomFoolery---$110-$19275-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/21


----------



## Iestyn5150

ThomFoolery said:


> ThomFoolery---$110-$19275-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/21



Well done! With the cost of the banked points added on there’s no way Disney were going to ROFR that one!


----------



## Rush

Just signed a contract for 100 Poly points, Feb UY, all 2018 points banked into 2019 for $145pp. I’ll post a full string once it’s sent to ROFR. I’ve looked through this thread and the couple before it, as well as the various broker blogs on ROFR and can’t find a single recent Poly taken contract. Is that really true?  I knew it was low, but none?  Please tell me I can actually relax a bit on this one!


----------



## espov

Cyberc1978 said:


> Did you ask about the 50 point poly contract?


Yes I already have a 100pts in rofr so I wanted an additional small one with June use year but it was a no go lol


----------



## Minniemoo15

Just found out that we passed!! We are so excited. This was our second attempt after our first (AKV) was taken last month.

minniemoo15---$148-$39075-250-PVB-Feb-0/18, 370/19, 250/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$122-$6865-50-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21


----------



## Dracula

I am excited about my new contract at Aulani:

Dracula---$95-$16325-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 5/21


----------



## The Jackal

Rush said:


> Just signed a contract for 100 Poly points, Feb UY, all 2018 points banked into 2019 for $145pp. I’ll post a full string once it’s sent to ROFR. I’ve looked through this thread and the couple before it, as well as the various broker blogs on ROFR and can’t find a single recent Poly taken contract. Is that really true?  I knew it was low, but none?  Please tell me I can actually relax a bit on this one!


Yes I. Think it is very, very low. That’s a nice contract you have. Those studios are nice and big there. 100 points will go fast though.


----------



## tnccopeland

Got the great news today!

tnccopeland---$145-$22933-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 84/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/9, passed 5/21


----------



## suemom2kay

So HAPPY!  I was getting worried with all the others being passed and mine sitting. 

suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21


----------



## Cusegirl614

cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21

Our first attempt...I am not very confident in this one going through, but I guess we will see!


----------



## GoofyCoaster

suemom2kay said:


> So HAPPY!  I was getting worried with all the others being passed and mine sitting.
> 
> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21



Nice to see a BCV pass! And points are intact. So many of the BCV listings are stripped until 2021, which is just crazy.


----------



## princessfionasmom

PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21


----------



## Rush

The Jackal said:


> Yes I. Think it is very, very low. That’s a nice contract you have. Those studios are nice and big there. 100 points will go fast though.


Yeah, we are pretty happy to have gotten it, I was sure when I reached out to the broker it was going to be gone. But they had it listed at $165pp, so I think that might have scared off enough people to keep it available long enough for us to make a deal on it.

We are shooting for enough points to be able to book 1 br at most resorts, but we’re comfortable with the larger studios at PVB. It’s an add on to our 250 SSR, and we are likely going to add on 100 RIV as well, with the plan to stay at each of them on a rotating year basis to help stretch for longer stays when we do end up staying there. That’s the plan anyway.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Cusegirl614 said:


> cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21
> 
> Our first attempt...I am not very confident in this one going through, but I guess we will see!



Equivalent to almost $117 per point with dues, I bet you do get it!


----------



## suemom2kay

GoofyCoaster said:


> Nice to see a BCV pass! And points are intact. So many of the BCV listings are stripped until 2021, which is just crazy.


I know!  I want to USE my points!


----------



## suemom2kay

Cusegirl614 said:


> cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21
> 
> Our first attempt...I am not very confident in this one going through, but I guess we will see!


Good luck!  I think you have a good chance with the banked points. But, I am FAR from an expert!


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay said:


> So HAPPY!  I was getting worried with all the others being passed and mine sitting.
> 
> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21



They didn’t bank the 2018 points. Will I be able to bank/use them?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suemom2kay said:


> They didn’t bank the 2018 points. Will I be able to bank/use them?



If the 2018 points were not banked they would have expired on Jan 31, 2019.


----------



## Hjs33

Second try at Grand Floridian and got it through this time!  Wife and I visited it on our last trip and fell in love with it.  Now we’ll have years to enjoy it.

HJS33---$160-$17220-100-VGF-Apr-180/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/21


----------



## motherof5

Troy821 said:


> Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Shannon and Riss said:


> Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2, taken 5/13


Unfortuntely it looks like the days of $90 pts contracts are all being taken.


----------



## motherof5

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30- passed 5/14
> 
> I'm SHOCKED this passed.


Congratulations.


----------



## kniquy

Rush said:


> Just signed a contract for 100 Poly points, Feb UY, all 2018 points banked into 2019 for $145pp. I’ll post a full string once it’s sent to ROFR. I’ve looked through this thread and the couple before it, as well as the various broker blogs on ROFR and can’t find a single recent Poly taken contract. Is that really true? I knew it was low, but none? Please tell me I can actually relax a bit on this one!


  I recently put in an offer and passed on a very similar PVB contract at the same price per point.  Passed in 19 days.  I also went back on this thread back to July of last year - not a single PVB reported as being taken.  There is one broker (might be DVC resale) who posts a monthly ROFR post - also going back to July of last year - no PVB taken.  I think the odds of yours being take are low, but you still always worry.


----------



## espov

kniquy said:


> I recently put in an offer and passes on a very similar PVB contract at the same price per point.  Passed in 19 days.  I also went back on this thread back to July of last year - not a single PVB reported as being taken.  There is one broker (might be DVC resale) who posts a monthly ROFR post - also going back to July of last year - no PVB taken.  I think the odds of yours being take are low, but you still always worry.


 For this very reason we gave up on bay lake tower and decided to go with Polynesian- once this 100 points is confirmed I’ll look for one more small Polynesian contract with June use year and we should be done lol


----------



## Rush

Got the email this morning it went to Disney, on my 45th birthday!  Hoping for some good luck on this add-on, and that the low PVB taken trend continues!

Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22


----------



## Iestyn5150

Rush said:


> Got the email this morning it went to Disney, on my 45th birthday!  Hoping for some good luck on this add-on, and that the low PVB taken trend continues!
> 
> Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22



Here’s an omen for you. My second contract that was taken was also taken on my 45th birthday! My next attempt passed! Keep those fingers crossed my friend!


----------



## suemom2kay

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If the 2018 points were not banked they would have expired on Jan 31, 2019.


Turns out they did bank them!. It was in my paperwork!


----------



## stuartsong

Stuart Song---$60-$20550-330-HH-Jun-330/18, 330/19, 330/20, 330/21- sent 5/4, taken 5/20


----------



## heynowirv

Gotta love it,43 days from contract sent to points in our account. Add on itis go away


----------



## chcknctlt

Annnnnnd we added on 50 more points....hopefully...on its way to Disney today...fingers crossed. Would be our 3rd AKV April contract...totaling 175 pts.

$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21


----------



## kboo

Hjs33 said:


> Second try at Grand Floridian and got it through this time!  Wife and I visited it on our last trip and fell in love with it.  Now we’ll have years to enjoy it.
> 
> HJS33---$160-$17220-100-VGF-Apr-180/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/21



Congratulations! That is a nicely loaded contract! 



Rush said:


> Got the email this morning it went to Disney, on my 45th birthday!  Hoping for some good luck on this add-on, and that the low PVB taken trend continues!
> 
> Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22



Happy birthday! I think you'll be ok. One of the other brokers just listed a whole bunch of stripped Poly contracts at $139 today (even I was tempted) - they are testing the "Disney won't ROFR Poly" theory.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm gonna guess they'll start taking PBV within the next 9 months, right around the time the first Riviera contract hits resale.


----------



## espov

So need some input, I’m waiting for a 100 pt pvb June use to pass ROFR and I wanted to add an additional 50-75 points. After speaking to an agent at Sellmytineshare( which I’m not sold I’d use them yet unless they have exactly what I want) I feel like I’d get better help from you guys. 1- should I stick to the same use year(June)- the gentleman made it seem like it doesn’t matter. 2- I get the buy where you don’t mind staying but all of my trips won’t be theme park trips some will be to escape the cold and since I work in the board of education office I get many little break throughout the year. So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort. The agent just kept saying it doesn’t matter and Saratoga’s is the best bet bc of pricing yet when he said home resort reservations can be made 9 months out I figured he had no clue of what he was talking about. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## mlittig

kboo said:


> One of the other brokers just listed a whole bunch of stripped Poly contracts at $139 today (even I was tempted) - they are testing the "Disney won't ROFR Poly" theory.



What broker has those listings, kboo  I looked but couldn't find them


----------



## espov

mlittig said:


> What broker has those listings, kboo  I looked but couldn't find them


Yes!!! Where are they listed?!?


----------



## Iestyn5150

espov said:


> So need some input, I’m waiting for a 100 pt pvb June use to pass ROFR and I wanted to add an additional 50-75 points. After speaking to an agent at Sellmytineshare( which I’m not sold I’d use them yet unless they have exactly what I want) I feel like I’d get better help from you guys. 1- should I stick to the same use year(June)- the gentleman made it seem like it doesn’t matter. 2- I get the buy where you don’t mind staying but all of my trips won’t be theme park trips some will be to escape the cold and since I work in the board of education office I get many little break throughout the year. So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort. The agent just kept saying it doesn’t matter and Saratoga’s is the best bet bc of pricing yet when he said home resort reservations can be made 9 months out I figured he had no clue of what he was talking about. Sorry for the long post.



I might be wrong but if you buy separate contracts with different Use Years don’t you then have two accounts instead of tying the two together into one single account if you buy the same use year? I’m sure I heard that somewhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mlittig said:


> What broker has those listings, kboo  I looked but couldn't find them





espov said:


> Yes!!! Where are they listed?!?



dvcresalemarket

They are all stripped and delayed closings.  200 point contracts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

espov said:


> So need some input, I’m waiting for a 100 pt pvb June use to pass ROFR and I wanted to add an additional 50-75 points. After speaking to an agent at Sellmytineshare( which I’m not sold I’d use them yet unless they have exactly what I want) I feel like I’d get better help from you guys. 1- should I stick to the same use year(June)- the gentleman made it seem like it doesn’t matter. 2- I get the buy where you don’t mind staying but all of my trips won’t be theme park trips some will be to escape the cold and since I work in the board of education office I get many little break throughout the year. So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort. The agent just kept saying it doesn’t matter and Saratoga’s is the best bet bc of pricing yet when he said home resort reservations can be made 9 months out I figured he had no clue of what he was talking about. Sorry for the long post.



For a smaller add on like that, unless you were going to use it independently, I'd keep it in the same UY.  It's just a bit easier.   And if SSR is where you plan on using them I'd buy there if I found a small contract that worked.  Less money up front and lower MF's.   Although for a small contract like that it's not going to be a huge difference so getting a small PVB contract that you could use with the one your attempting to buy now isn't going to be that much of a monetary difference.


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> So need some input, I’m waiting for a 100 pt pvb June use to pass ROFR and I wanted to add an additional 50-75 points. After speaking to an agent at Sellmytineshare( which I’m not sold I’d use them yet unless they have exactly what I want) I feel like I’d get better help from you guys. 1- should I stick to the same use year(June)- the gentleman made it seem like it doesn’t matter. 2- I get the buy where you don’t mind staying but all of my trips won’t be theme park trips some will be to escape the cold and since I work in the board of education office I get many little break throughout the year. So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort. The agent just kept saying it doesn’t matter and Saratoga’s is the best bet bc of pricing yet when he said home resort reservations can be made 9 months out I figured he had no clue of what he was talking about. Sorry for the long post.


If you buy Poly get the same use year.  It just makes it easier.  If you decide to go with SSR use year doesn't matter because it will be a separate contract anyway.  If you think you'll want to stay at SSR I'd just buy there and save yourself a couple thousand dollars!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

Thrilled about this 12 day process!!


----------



## ptlohmysoul

espov said:


> So need some input, I’m waiting for a 100 pt pvb June use to pass ROFR and I wanted to add an additional 50-75 points. After speaking to an agent at Sellmytineshare( which I’m not sold I’d use them yet unless they have exactly what I want) I feel like I’d get better help from you guys. 1- should I stick to the same use year(June)- the gentleman made it seem like it doesn’t matter. 2- I get the buy where you don’t mind staying but all of my trips won’t be theme park trips some will be to escape the cold and since I work in the board of education office I get many little break throughout the year. So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort. The agent just kept saying it doesn’t matter and Saratoga’s is the best bet bc of pricing yet when he said home resort reservations can be made 9 months out I figured he had no clue of what he was talking about. Sorry for the long post.



They most certainly don't know enough about dvc to listen to what they say.  And they charge at least 2x as much closing costs, so the price should be significantly lower to be worth buying through them.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> Thrilled about this 12 day process!!


congrats!  BRV is a good option these days.  Disney doesn't seem to want that one at all.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

chicagoshannon said:


> congrats!  BRV is a good option these days.  Disney doesn't seem to want that one at all.


I know!  So strange to me, since we love it there!!  And it’s a great option for us, since we have two longer duration homes (BLT & VGF). I won’t feel bad about using these points at other places too. We love Vero and BRV (of course)


----------



## ScubaCat

chcknctlt said:


> Annnnnnd we added on 50 more points....hopefully...on its way to Disney today...fingers crossed. Would be our 3rd AKV April contract...totaling 175 pts.
> 
> $110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21


Could you please format that for the list? Link in post #1!


----------



## Iestyn5150

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I know!  So strange to me, since we love it there!!  And it’s a great option for us, since we have two longer duration homes (BLT & VGF). I won’t feel bad about using these points at other places too. We love Vero and BRV (of course)



The rooms are very tired at BRV lately, must be due a refurb soon. Maybe then Disney will show more of an interest in it.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Anybody else noticed that the official DVC website is running like a slug for the last day or so? Are they working on it maybe?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Iestyn5150 said:


> The rooms are very tired at BRV lately, must be due a refurb soon. Maybe then Disney will show more of an interest in it.


Yes,  I *think* I read that a hard goods refurb was scheduled for 2021, but I can’t find the article again


----------



## crvetter

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Yes,  I *think* I read that a hard goods refurb was scheduled for 2021, but I can’t find the article again


It was announced at the annual meeting to happen in 2021 along with a refresh at VGF


----------



## DavidCa

Received the response for Disney in 12 days and it was good news!

DavidCa---$145-$23800-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22


----------



## kniquy

espov said:


> So, Saratoga Springs is calling my attention for a quick gateway and to be close to Disney springs for its dining or boardwalk for the night life. Or should I just add to Polynesian and use those points at those resort.


  If your intention is to use points at a different resort then i would buy SSR - longer contract and much cheaper than BW. But i would get the same UY so that online at 7 months you would have access to all points to make a booking.  Before considering a different UY i would research the pro/cons of this type of scenario.  

I recently bought a Poly contract (already own AK) and toyed with a different UY but i felt that it might complicate keeping track of things with points and when i could book or when i would have to borrow points. I ended up going with the same UY just to keep things simple.


----------



## espov

Yes that’s exactly what we decided to do. Keep the same use year(June) and open to see what contracts become available for a quick getaway. Now my husband threw brv into the mix since he likes the theme there and the location to mk is a plus. The per pt price is also low so hopefully something small and perfect use year becomes available.


What methods do you guys use to get all the new listings right away. Getting tired of opening all the websites and searching daily it’s bit good for my pocket or health.. lol




kniquy said:


> If your intention is to use points at a different resort then i would buy SSR - longer contract and much cheaper than BW. But i would get the same UY so that online at 7 months you would have access to all points to make a booking.  Before considering a different UY i would research the pro/cons of this type of scenario.
> 
> I recently bought a Poly contract (already own AK) and toyed with a different UY but i felt that it might complicate keeping track of things with points and when i could book or when i would have to borrow points. I ended up going with the same UY just to keep things simple.


----------



## kniquy

espov said:


> What methods do you guys use to get all the new listings right away. Getting tired of opening all the websites and searching daily it’s bit good for my pocket or health.. lol


  BRV also has a 2042 expiration where SSR is 2057 -- if that makes a difference. But certainly the resort are very different.  The MF on BRV will be a little higher than SSR, but obviously on a small contract it might only work out to be a small difference.  

As for notifications -- most resale sites will have an email listing you can get, so sign up for those.  A couple do have an app which will pop-up listings when they are added.


----------



## espov

Ok last question since you bring up a great point Saratoga’s would give me an additional 15 years. Is booking a studio at brv difficult? Bc now the husband really wants to be able to stay in that theme esp if it will be with limited so do I just look for copper creek to give me the longer contract. I know I’ll pay more and than next issue is do I just buy direct bc since it is a small contract I know I will pay more per point resale. Lol decisions,decisions, money, money...



kniquy said:


> BRV also has a 2042 expiration where SSR is 2057 -- if that makes a difference. But certainly the resort are very different.  The MF on BRV will be a little higher than SSR, but obviously on a small contract it might only work out to be a small difference.
> 
> As for notifications -- most resale sites will have an email listing you can get, so sign up for those.  A couple do have an app which will pop-up listings when they are added.


----------



## The Jackal

espov said:


> Ok last question since you bring up a great point Saratoga’s would give me an additional 15 years. Is booking a studio at brv difficult? Bc now the husband really wants to be able to stay in that theme esp if it will be with limited so do I just look for copper creek to give me the longer contract. I know I’ll pay more and than next issue is do I just buy direct bc since it is a small contract I know I will pay more per point resale. Lol decisions,decisions, money, money...


It looks like most of the year you have to book at or before 8 months for a studio in BRV. SSR most of the time has availability at 7 months. 1 bedrooms at BRV are very available at 7 months.


----------



## mkburme

$148-$23400-150-BLT-Sep-54/18, 89/19, 150/20-54 points in holding- sent 5/10, passed 5/22

WOO HOO!


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> Ok last question since you bring up a great point Saratoga’s would give me an additional 15 years. Is booking a studio at brv difficult? Bc now the husband really wants to be able to stay in that theme esp if it will be with limited so do I just look for copper creek to give me the longer contract. I know I’ll pay more and than next issue is do I just buy direct bc since it is a small contract I know I will pay more per point resale. Lol decisions,decisions, money, money...


BRV has been passing easily lately so if you want to stay there I think that's the way to go vs. CCV.  Plus BRV studios sleep 5 if you care about that.  If you're over 40 then I wouldn't let the expiration bother you.  Younger than that you might want SSR or newer.  You could get almost twice as many points at BRV vs. CCV.


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21

Got my closing documents TODAY!!!  Mason Title is FAST.  Unfortunately, I can't sign with Hubby until Saturday when I'm back from work travel.  But, I'm super happy!!!


----------



## Rush

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21
> 
> Got my closing documents TODAY!!!  Mason Title is FAST.  Unfortunately, I can't sign with Hubby until Saturday when I'm back from work travel.  But, I'm super happy!!!


I am in ROFR for a Poly contract through DVC Resale Market and specifically requested Mason Title based on prior experience.  They normally only use Mason for HH contracts, but they made an exception for me. They are fantastic!


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$150-$16210-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22


----------



## suemom2kay

Rush said:


> I am in ROFR for a Poly contract through DVC Resale Market and specifically requested Mason Title based on prior experience.  They normally only use Mason for HH contracts, but they made an exception for me. They are fantastic!



Agreed!  Especially considering some of the nightmares we've seen on this thread with other companies!


----------



## Jkarrows

JKarrows---$94-$24089-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/1, taken 5/23

Gutted, have to start all over again but we did think the point price if it went through would be a bargain.


----------



## MICKIMINI

$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8, passed 5/21

 Woo hoo!!  Good luck to all waiting in ROFR!!


----------



## chcknctlt

chcknctlt---$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21 - sent 5/22

Updated format.


----------



## chcknctlt

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please format that for the list? Link in post #1!



All set. Posted again.


----------



## The Jackal

Jkarrows said:


> JKarrows---$94-$24089-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/1, taken 5/23
> 
> Gutted, have to start all over again but we did think the point price if it went through would be a bargain.


The mouse thought it was a bargain too. Sorry they took it. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## Jkarrows

The Jackal said:


> The mouse thought it was a bargain too. Sorry they took it. Good luck on the next one.



Thank you, just made another offer but had to lower the points to increase the offer cost so only 200 points this time.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## suemom2kay

MICKIMINI said:


> $135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8, passed 5/21
> 
> Woo hoo!!  Good luck to all waiting in ROFR!!



Congratulations!!!  My second favorite resort!


----------



## DavidCa

DavidCa---$115-$19000-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 146/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 5/10, passed 5/24

On this one, I essentially added the maintenance fees for the 2019 points to the asking price and requested that the seller pay the maintenance fees at closing. The idea is the the price per point looks higher to disincentive Disney from exercising its ROFR. I don't know if that made any impact on their decision, but it passed!


----------



## Jkarrows

DavidCa said:


> DavidCa---$115-$19000-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 146/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 5/10, passed 5/24
> 
> On this one, I essentially added the maintenance fees for the 2019 points to the asking price and requested that the seller pay the maintenance fees at closing. The idea is the the price per point looks higher to disincentive Disney from exercising its ROFR. I don't know if that made any impact on their decision, but it passed!



Snap, we have just done the same on a new offer that's just been accepted, fingers crossed it goes through ROFR.


----------



## arminnie

Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24 
I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.


----------



## Jkarrows

arminnie said:


> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.



Sorry to hear this and i feel you pain having had ours taken today, looking on the resell with a stripped contract at 143 dollar offer seemed fair price, I guess you never know with the Mouse.


----------



## DougEMG

arminnie said:


> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.



I'm surprised as well.  4-5 months ago contracts were going through at $125-$130 with points on them.  DVC's ROFR has certainly pushed the price up.


----------



## MICKIMINI

suemom2kay said:


> Congratulations!!!  My second favorite resort!


Thanks!!  Proximity to EPCOT makes it convenient...we'll be doing a week at F & W and a week or two at OKW every year.


----------



## Dracula

Well, at least it moved fast:

Dracula---$125-$26446-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 400/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, taken 5/24


----------



## chicagoshannon

They have certainly moved on from AKV to BLT it seems.


----------



## kboo

arminnie said:


> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.



Yikes. Sorry for the buyers. I thought that had a real chance of passing!


----------



## Noah_t

Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24

I blame Pete too.   Darn DVC podcast.  If this doesn't go through I am calling it a sign to stay away for a while.


----------



## Katie L

Noah_t said:


> Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24
> 
> I blame Pete too.   Darn DVC podcast.  If this doesn't go through I am calling it a sign to stay away for a while.



I'm jealous of this one!!! 450 points to spend in one year sure sounds fun.


----------



## Katie L

I put another offer in - but because I've suddenly become superstitious I'll share the details once it passes or fails. Hopefully in less than 42 days.


----------



## Noah_t

Katie L said:


> I'm jealous of this one!!! 450 points to spend in one year sure sounds fun.


If this were to go through I want to surprise my family with a grand villa villa for a few days.   Tell them I rented a "timeshare".


----------



## chicagoshannon

Noah_t said:


> Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24
> 
> I blame Pete too.   Darn DVC podcast.  If this doesn't go through I am calling it a sign to stay away for a while.


wow that's a great contract.  hope if works out for you!


----------



## texanlawyer

arminnie said:


> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.



Ugh.  I'm still waiting on a BLT contract that was sent April 23 that's priced a little below that.  I'm sure it's going to get taken.  It's also an October contract, which are really hard to find for BLT, so I'm going to be disappointed when it gets taken.


----------



## Gryhndmom

DavidCa said:


> Received the response for Disney in 12 days and it was good news!
> 
> DavidCa---$145-$23800-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22





mkburme said:


> $148-$23400-150-BLT-Sep-54/18, 89/19, 150/20-54 points in holding- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> WOO HOO!



Congrats fellow BLT owners !  



arminnie said:


> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> I’m kind of surprised. This was a stripped contact with a delayed closing.  I thought $143 was a fair price.



Wow...surprised too !


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23 Passed 5/13

Closed today (5/24). Just one month from offer to close.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Marionnette said:


> Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20-No 2017/2018 dues- sent 4/23 Passed 5/13
> 
> Closed today (5/24). Just one month from offer to close.


nice.  We haven't even gotten our closing documents yet. lol (ours passed the same day)


----------



## Disney Doc07

chicagoshannon said:


> nice.  We haven't even gotten our closing documents yet. lol (ours passed the same day)


same here


----------



## suemom2kay

MICKIMINI said:


> Thanks!!  Proximity to EPCOT makes it convenient...we'll be doing a week at F & W and a week or two at OKW every year.


Ma most favorite is BCV. LOVE  the Epcot resorts!


----------



## ScubaCat

suemom2kay said:


> Ma most favorite is BCV. LOVE  the Epcot resorts!


We have another smart person here!


----------



## suemom2kay

ScubaCat said:


> We have another smart person here!


Thank you for noticing my brilliance!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## suemom2kay

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thank you!  Much appreciated. This thread is invaluable.


----------



## suemom2kay

chicagoshannon said:


> nice.  We haven't even gotten our closing documents yet. lol (ours passed the same day)


Ewww. That’s terrible!  Did you contact them?  I got mine the day after it passed ROFR. I hope you get them soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

suemom2kay said:


> Ewww. That’s terrible!  Did you contact them?  I got mine the day after it passed ROFR. I hope you get them soon.


They told me it will take a couple of weeks.  They're known for being slow.  I'm in no hurry for now.


----------



## suemom2kay

chicagoshannon said:


> They told me it will take a couple of weeks.  They're known for being slow.  I'm in no hurry for now.


 Ugh! Well I hope you get some documents soon!


----------



## Hex

We finally decided to take the plunge.....and....

Hex---$102-$16947-150-SSR-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22


----------



## DaveNan

Hex said:


> We finally decided to take the plunge.....and....
> 
> Hex---$102-$16947-150-SSR-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22


Welcome Home


----------



## scooba

I posted this in the Jan-Mar thread back in March, but I just saw that I'm listed as "waiting" on the Apr-Jun thread, so here's the update:

scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26


----------



## espov

No one heard back today?


----------



## Albee

Our 1st...Pete you need to arrange commissions!  LOL!
Allbee $97-$16,090-150-SSR-Sept-0/18,150/19,150/20 ; Sent 5/14


----------



## Albee

Keep checking, thought we may be lucky & hear early like some have.  It is hard to wait, not knowing & checking other resales.  So many have been taken lately.


----------



## mlittig

I just tried to check out the DVC listings on Fidelity and my saved links are not working on my laptop or my phone  It says I need to download something but then it says the file cannot be downloaded  Anyone able to check their listings today??


----------



## pangyal

Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28

Fourth in a row.


----------



## kboo

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Fourth in a row.


ouch! Are you selling or buying?


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

mlittig said:


> I just tried to check out the DVC listings on Fidelity and my saved links are not working on my laptop or my phone  It says I need to download something but then it says the file cannot be downloaded  Anyone able to check their listings today??


No, there's something wrong withtheir website.


----------



## pangyal

kboo said:


> ouch! Are you selling or buying?



Well, we would be buying...lol.


----------



## mlittig

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> No, there's something wrong withtheir website.


Thanks, What-r-ya Goofy?


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Fourth in a row.



This does not bode well for me... What broker?


----------



## pangyal

Katie L said:


> This does not bode well for me... What broker?



Fidelity. At least they are taking less time to crush our dreams this round


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> Fidelity. At least they are taking less time to crush our dreams this round.



Wahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Albee

That's a bummer!


----------



## TexasChick123

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Fourth in a row.



Geez! I’m sorry. And I thought I had it bad with BLT. I didn’t have 4 taken in a row. That may be a new record for most taken in a row, but I doubt you’re happy to set it.  Seriously, I’m sorry. That’s really frustrating.


----------



## ScubaCat

Albee said:


> Our 1st...Pete you need to arrange commissions!  LOL!
> Allbee $97-$16,090-150-SSR-Sept-0/18,150/19,150/20 ; Sent 5/14


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? Nice deal!


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> Fidelity. At least they are taking less time to crush our dreams this round


Are you financing or paying cash?  Working on a new theory.  lol


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13, passed 5/29


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Fourth in a row.


It almost feels wrong to be amused anymore.  Sheesh. 

5th time's the charm!


----------



## Transvection

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Fourth in a row.



Our contract is almost identical to yours.  Sent on the same day for the same PP, ours was for 260  But very similar.  Not feeling too good ours will pass.  Honestly kind of expecting an email any moment now. lol


----------



## pangyal

chicagoshannon said:


> Are you financing or paying cash?  Working on a new theory.  lol


I had not decided yet.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> It almost feels wrong to be amused anymore.  Sheesh.
> 
> 5th time's the charm!



Meh, it’s still somewhat amusing. Ask me again after attempt ten, though...


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> I had not decided yet.


ok.  My theory is wrong then.  lol  I'm sorry your contracts keep getting taken.


----------



## Albee

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? Nice deal!
> [/Q


----------



## Albee

We passed today 
150 pts at SSR   $97 a pt.  Sent 9/13 end of day..  So glad ... I did not think it would.


----------



## arminnie

I have only been looking at BLT contracts - but Fidelity seems to have very low priced contracts (less than $140).  Almost nothing below $140 has passed ROFR (with the exception of an international contract).  My most recent $143 contract was taken.  I personally would not list with them as a seller nor would I expect low offers to get through ROFR as a buyer.


----------



## pangyal

chicagoshannon said:


> ok.  My theory is wrong then.  lol  I'm sorry your contracts keep getting taken.



It’s all good .

What was your theory? I’m thinking that the method of payment wouldn’t matter since it doesn’t have anything to do with the actual contract or the time it would take for them to take possession of it, but I’m curious as to what you we’re thinking!


----------



## Katie L

arminnie said:


> I have only been looking at BLT contracts - but Fidelity seems to have very low priced contracts (less than $140).  Almost nothing below $140 has passed ROFR (with the exception of an international contract).  My most recent $143 contract was taken.  I personally would not list with them as a seller nor would I expect low offers to get through ROFR as a buyer.



I think @chicagoshannon akv from fidelity through ROFR... They definitely seem to be cheaper than average.


----------



## kboo

arminnie said:


> I have only been looking at BLT contracts - but Fidelity seems to have very low priced contracts (less than $140).  Almost nothing below $140 has passed ROFR (with the exception of an international contract).  My most recent $143 contract was taken.  I personally would not list with them as a seller nor would I expect low offers to get through ROFR as a buyer.


The only thing I can think of is if there's something about the seller or the contract where Disney has already passed on it - I recall an AKV contract that passed recently in the 90s. Maybe if it's an international seller + some other situation? Again, just speculation.


----------



## Rush

arminnie said:


> I have only been looking at BLT contracts - but Fidelity seems to have very low priced contracts (less than $140).  Almost nothing below $140 has passed ROFR (with the exception of an international contract).  My most recent $143 contract was taken.  I personally would not list with them as a seller nor would I expect low offers to get through ROFR as a buyer.


They may have some exceptionally low contracts, and a higher volume of them, but they aren’t the only ones.  When we bought through the Timeshare Store we offered based on what the agent suggested would likely get through ROFR, and was supported by ROFR reports here and on blogs like DVC Resale Market.  When I asked why they had some contracts listed well below that price he recommended we stay above, he said at the end of the day they list it at what the seller wants.  

I truly believe people who are desperate to get out, or at least have a strong desire to get out, list them well below, hoping to get snatched up sooner by someone who’s willing to give it a shot in ROFR, or just don’t know the current pass/taken line. Ultimately it doesn’t matter to them where their money comes from, Disney or the offering buyer, either way they get paid.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Meh, it’s still somewhat amusing. Ask me again after attempt ten, though...




I thought you may like to know that I actually now have 1,575,467 points, for real!!

...

Granted they're hilton honors points, but still not bad right?


----------



## ScubaCat

Albee said:


> We passed today
> 150 pts at SSR   $97 a pt.  Sent 9/13 end of day..  So glad ... I did not think it would.


Let me know if I can help you post the information. We'd love to add that rather impressive deal to the list!


----------



## denecarter

arminnie said:


> I have only been looking at BLT contracts - but Fidelity seems to have very low priced contracts (less than $140).  Almost nothing below $140 has passed ROFR (with the exception of an international contract).  My most recent $143 contract was taken.  I personally would not list with them as a seller nor would I expect low offers to get through ROFR as a buyer.



I’m 2 out of 2 passed with them.

First was December 2017... no OKW was taken on our list that quarter.  OKW passed from $65-$109.  Mine was 2nd lowest at $72.

Second was this month... $85 at Aulani.  I understand that Aulani always passes, but still, it was lower than the others that passed this quarter.


----------



## Hjs33

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13, passed 5/29


Wow!  Great price on that contract.  Congrats!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hey everyone. Is anyone else not getting notifications of new messages since the revamp?


----------



## espov

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hey everyone. Is anyone else not getting notifications of new messages since the revamp?


Same here.


----------



## Iestyn5150

espov said:


> Same here.



Ah, glad it’s not just me then!


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

Hopefully I’ll have an update soon.  Put in for another BLT contract.  It was disappointing  after we were kept waiting for over a month for the mouse to snatch it away.


----------



## espov

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> Hopefully I’ll have an update soon.  Put in for another BLT contract.  It was disappointing  after we were kept waiting for over a month for the mouse to snatch it away.


It’s like they get to work one day and release their decisions and then go MIA for another week.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Katie L said:


> I think @chicagoshannon akv from fidelity through ROFR... They definitely seem to be cheaper than average.


yes I passed almost 3 weeks ago now with a $100 per point, 100 point contract.  June use year with partial 2019 points still available.  So neither loaded nor stripped.  As far as I know it isn't an international seller.


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> It’s all good .
> 
> What was your theory? I’m thinking that the method of payment wouldn’t matter since it doesn’t have anything to do with the actual contract or the time it would take for them to take possession of it, but I’m curious as to what you we’re thinking!



I was thinking maybe if you're financing then Disney is more likely to take it because they don't want to potentially deal with the same contract in a year or two if the buyer defaults.  I've only ever paid cash so wasn't sure if you had to submit that you're financing when contract goes to them.  Sounds like that isn't the case so theory busted.  lol

I wonder if they look at the broker and say this week Fidelity gets to pass, next week Timeshare store etc.  And you just have to be lucky to hit the correct week.  IDK


----------



## pangyal

^ Ha ha, I haven’t a clue either! All of the ones we have had taken since October have been through Fidelity, btw.


----------



## Noah_t

Someone earlier in the thread mentioned how some agents could care less if Disney exercises their ROFR.   The commission is paid either way and it would definitely seem to be true.   On the opposite end of the spectrum are the lowballers who not only ignore the advice given to them by the good agents but also the amazing information presented in this thread.


----------



## arminnie

Noah_t said:


> Someone earlier in the thread mentioned how some agents could care less if Disney exercises their ROFR.   The commission is paid either way and it would definitely seem to be true.   On the opposite end of the spectrum are the lowballers who not only ignore the advice given to them by the good agents but also the amazing information presented in this thread.


Some of the lowballers who ignore advice are just gambling on getting one that will go thru for a few dollars less a point.  If they want to make 10 offers in the hopes of saving a few hundred dollars on a contract - well that's their choice.  It's not something I would be willing to do - but others are free to do what works for them.


----------



## chicagoshannon

arminnie said:


> Some of the lowballers who ignore advice are just gambling on getting one that will go thru for a few dollars less a point.  If they want to make 10 offers in the hopes of saving a few hundred dollars on a contract - well that's their choice.  It's not something I would be willing to do - but others are free to do what works for them.


Some people want to pay what they think the contract is worth NOT what Disney thinks it's worth.  When hundreds of contracts go through a year ago in the $90 range it's sort of annoying/ obsurd that  you can't get one past for under $105 this year.  I don't think it's truly low balling to bid $100 on something listed for $104 for example.  Yes, Disney seems to take more and more of those but some get through.


----------



## TrIJoe

TrlJoe---$161-$34263-200-VGF-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17

Posting late, this was our second attempt.. first contact was taken (was too low) We got our closing docs on 5/23 and sent them back yesterday , Now waiting to close, we used DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## texanlawyer

texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29

Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.  I was sure that this would be ROFR'ed, especially since I waited more than 30 days and there were many contracts that were submitted after mine that received a response before me.  I was looking at back-up contracts under the assumption that this would be taken.  Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites.  I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).


----------



## espov

texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.  I was sure that this would be ROFR'ed, especially since I waited more than 30 days and there were many contracts that were submitted after mine that received a response before me.  I was looking at back-up contracts under the assumption that this would be taken.  Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites.  I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).


Great contract, congratulations!!!


----------



## Noah_t

arminnie said:


> Some of the lowballers who ignore advice are just gambling on getting one that will go thru for a few dollars less a point.  If they want to make 10 offers in the hopes of saving a few hundred dollars on a contract - well that's their choice.  It's not something I would be willing to do - but others are free to do what works for them.


I have an accepted offer in for a loaded 225 point contract at BLT for 139$ and then I read this thread.  I think if I truly wanted it I should of went a few bucks higher but am at the point where even if it's ROFR'ed I am ok with it.  I definitely though see the math of a few bucks more a point being worth it to seal the deal 


texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.  I was sure that this would be ROFR'ed, especially since I waited more than 30 days and there were many contracts that were submitted after mine that received a response before me.  I was looking at back-up contracts under the assumption that this would be taken.  Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites.  I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).


I think the stalking is the most fun.  Lol


----------



## Shannon G.

TrIJoe said:


> TrlJoe---$161-$34263-200-VGF-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17
> 
> Posting late, this was our second attempt.. first contact was taken (was too low) We got our closing docs on 5/23 and sent them back yesterday , Now waiting to close, we used DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.


Congratulations!     I know you have many happy vacations ahead of you!!


----------



## texanlawyer

Noah_t said:


> I have an accepted offer in for a loaded 225 point contract at BLT for 139$ and then I read this thread.  I think if I truly wanted it I should of went a few bucks higher but am at the point where even if it's ROFR'ed I am ok with it.  I definitely though see the math of a few bucks more a point being worth it to seal the deal
> 
> I think the stalking is the most fun.  Lol



I completely agree on the stalking being the most fun.  I have a ton of tabs open in my browser for each of the listing sites that I keep refreshing.  My laptop will probably run faster once I close all of them.  It's also been fun to interact with different brokers and hearing their perspective.


----------



## two-foxes

two-foxes---$89-$21877-230-AUL-Sep-0/18, 162/19, 230/20- sent 5/27


----------



## Albee

ScubaCat said:


> Let me know if I can help you post the information. We'd love to add that rather impressive deal to the list!


Ok I went through the deal twice putting info in on form, but messed up copying & pasting at end to put in forums or that form?  I thought it automatically formatted in once you submit?  Or do you have to copy/paste when done doing the form.  I keep messing that part up.


----------



## billsfan12345

billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31


----------



## Gryhndmom

texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.  I was sure that this would be ROFR'ed, especially since I waited more than 30 days and there were many contracts that were submitted after mine that received a response before me.  I was looking at back-up contracts under the assumption that this would be taken.  Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites.  I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).



Congrats!



billsfan12345 said:


> billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31



Good luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

Albee said:


> Ok I went through the deal twice putting info in on form, but messed up copying & pasting at end to put in forums or that form?  I thought it automatically formatted in once you submit?  Or do you have to copy/paste when done doing the form.  I keep messing that part up.


You just need to copy and paste the yellow box text to a post here. Then it can be added to the list


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.  I was sure that this would be ROFR'ed, especially since I waited more than 30 days and there were many contracts that were submitted after mine that received a response before me.  I was looking at back-up contracts under the assumption that this would be taken.  Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites.  I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).


Wow, looks like the drunken monkey is back to work.  While I'm too lazy to search back, I know that there have been several other BLT contracts taken recently with a higher cost per point and similar terms. None of this makes any sense. Maybe they were afraid of the TexanLawyer!!! Don't mess with Texas, right?

Congratulations on your purchase,


----------



## Transvection

Shawn Miller---$104-$27760-260-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 137/19, 260/20- sent 5/14 Taken 5/31

Third time was not a charm.  I guess on to the fourth.


----------



## Katie L

Transvection said:


> Shawn Miller---$104-$27760-260-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 137/19, 260/20- sent 5/14 Taken 5/31
> 
> Third time was not a charm.  I guess on to the fourth.



What resale company?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$142-$15095-100-PVB-Mar-0/18, 32/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/31


----------



## Transvection

Katie L said:


> What resale company?



DVC Resale Market


----------



## pangyal

Here comes Number Five! This one moved crazy fast, from offer put in to sent for ROFR all in the same day. Now watch Disney take two months to buy it 

Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31


----------



## arminnie

texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> Given some of the other contracts that were taken, I'm pleasantly surprised that this made it through.


My BLT October contract for 200 points was taken at $143. It was stripped - only one point in 2019.  But as I am the seller it won’t affect me. 

Looks like for some of these you can pay less if the contract has a lot of points. Crazy.


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> Here comes Number Five! This one moved crazy fast, from offer put in to sent for ROFR all in the same day. Now watch Disney take two months to buy it
> 
> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31



Fidelity again?


----------



## pangyal

Katie L said:


> Fidelity again?


Yep!


----------



## Shannon and Riss

Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31

Third attempt and our first DVC contract very excited!


----------



## texanlawyer

arminnie said:


> My BLT October contract for 200 points was taken at $143. It was stripped - only one point in 2019.  But as I am the seller it won’t affect me.
> 
> Looks like for some of these you can pay less if the contract has a lot of points. Crazy.



I was following your contract and after it was taken, I assumed that mine was gone too since mine was cheaper and loaded.  I wonder if there is something to the theory that Disney is now taking fewer loaded contracts because they don't want to pay the dues for points that are available.  That's kinda crazy to me though since a loaded contract is inherently more valuable than a stripped contract.  I'm not going to complain though since it worked out in my favor this time.


----------



## DisneyElite4

DisneyElite4---$100-$16620-150-OKW-Aug-0/18, 279/19, 150/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/31 

First attempt and brand new to DVC!


----------



## Ginger R

DisneyElite4 said:


> DisneyElite4---$100-$16620-150-OKW-Aug-0/18, 279/19, 150/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> First attempt and brand new to DVC!


Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## Ginger R

Shannon and Riss said:


> Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> Third attempt and our first DVC contract very excited!


Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## suemom2kay

Shannon and Riss said:


> Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> Third attempt and our first DVC contract very excited!


Welcome Home!


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> Yep!


Good luck!  My AKV that passed had partial 2019 points left also.  Hopefully this one does it for you!  At least you've had a few extra months to save up.


----------



## pangyal

chicagoshannon said:


> Good luck!  My AKV that passed had partial 2019 points left also.  Hopefully this one does it for you!  At least you've had a few extra months to save up.


The last one they took had partial 2019 points as well. I doubt this will pass either, but eventually the laws of statistics says something has to, lol!


----------



## pangyal

Shannon and Riss said:


> Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> Third attempt and our first DVC contract very excited!


FINALLY!!! Congrats


----------



## pangyal

DisneyElite4 said:


> DisneyElite4---$100-$16620-150-OKW-Aug-0/18, 279/19, 150/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> First attempt and brand new to DVC!


That’s a great contract, congrats!!!


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> The last one they took had partial 2019 points as well. I doubt this will pass either, but eventually the laws of statistics says something has to, lol!


I hope this does it for you.  Still $1 more per point than mine that passed.  So always a chance.  Hopefully you win Eenie meenie this time!


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> The last one they took had partial 2019 points as well. I doubt this will pass either, but eventually the laws of statistics says something has to, lol!



You have so much patience. But I suppose you already own. Day 11 of my second attempt and I'm feeling fatigue. But we also wanted to take a trip in jan and it's seeming less possible. Basically one more shot after this and then January is COMPLETELY out. See? Fatigue.


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie L said:


> But I suppose you already own.



Yeah, @pangyal owns a *few* points.  Definitely could use a few *cough*thousand*cough* more though.


----------



## samcdonald2019

TrIJoe said:


> TrlJoe---$161-$34263-200-VGF-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17
> 
> Posting late, this was our second attempt.. first contact was taken (was too low) We got our closing docs on 5/23 and sent them back yesterday , Now waiting to close, we used DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.



I made offer through Resale Market on 5/30, signed contract on 5/31, and sent escrow check today to Magic Vacation Title. Fingers crossed it passes ROFR!  BR, small contract, first time I've ever tried buying.


----------



## Tony McQ

A little late reporting on this...but good news.

Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6, passed 5/21


----------



## Jkarrows

Tony McQ said:


> A little late reporting on this...but good news.
> 
> Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6, passed 5/21



Tony, great news, I have one with Disney at present at SSR for more per point so I hope mine passes, last one they took.


----------



## kboo

texanlawyer said:


> Thankfully I can take a break from stalking the listing sites. I'm probably done adding points after this contract (at least for now).


That's just backup research for the inevitable addonitis ... 



texanlawyer said:


> I completely agree on the stalking being the most fun. I have a ton of tabs open in my browser for each of the listing sites that I keep refreshing. My laptop will probably run faster once I close all of them. It's also been fun to interact with different brokers and hearing their perspective.



I am STILL getting listing sites' emails and app alerts, and I still read them, and I still read this thread, and I can pretty safely say NOW that I am done adding on
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...  for at least another year.


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> Sigh...try number four.
> 
> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> We tried to pay more per point (ouch!) and not get any banked points on this one (double ouch!) to see if we can finally push one through to match one of our existing UYs. I have a feeling it has a good chance this time, but time will tell!


Any word? Good luck


----------



## motherof5

G


Wfishy5 said:


> wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16
> 
> Here we go again!  Hopefully $97 is the magic number.


good luck


----------



## motherof5

Congratulations. Great you d


Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo!!!


Congratulations, great u didn’t have to wait long. Seems like more finally passing. AKL is my home. Love it!


----------



## motherof5

The Jackal said:


> That's a great price on a loaded contract. Congrats.


Wow!


----------



## Noah_t

Does Disney send an email or some other notification when they receive the contract?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Noah_t said:


> Does Disney send an email or some other notification when they receive the contract?


Disney does not.  Your broker should tell you it was sent though.


----------



## pangyal

motherof5 said:


> Any word? Good luck



Yes, I had posted last week that it was also taken.


----------



## chicagoshannon

pangyal said:


> Yes, I had posted last week that it was also taken.


I wonder which will happen first, a contract of yours passing or me getting my closing documents.  lol


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> Yes, I had posted last week that it was also taken.


So sorry to hear


----------



## pangyal

chicagoshannon said:


> I wonder which will happen first, a contract of yours passing or me getting my closing documents.  lol


It’s an even bet at this point, I think


----------



## pangyal

motherof5 said:


> So sorry to hear


It’s totally fine, but I appreciate the sympathy


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> It’s totally fine, but I appreciate the sympathy


Hoping a better contract comes your way soon.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

Albee said:


> Keep checking, thought we may be lucky & hear early like some have.  It is hard to wait, not knowing & checking other resales.  So many have been taken lately.


Good luck.  I see some passes lately  hope your in that pile!


----------



## princessbride6205

pangyal said:


> Here comes Number Five! This one moved crazy fast, from offer put in to sent for ROFR all in the same day. Now watch Disney take two months to buy it
> 
> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31


I love that you just keep putting in offers you think are fair. Here's hoping you will be one of the ones that slips by the monkey. Like you said, statistics!


----------



## ssmith2212

Passed!

ssmith2212---$178-$28347-150-VGF-Aug-43/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13


----------



## Transvection

Here we go, try number 4 off to ROFR

Shawn Miller---$107-$26742-240-AKV-OCT- 0/18, 50/19, 240/20- sent 6/4

Fingers crossed but not sure it will matter.


----------



## motherof5

princessbride6205 said:


> I love that you just keep putting in offers you think are fair. Here's hoping you will be one of the ones that slips by the monkey. Like you said, statistics!


Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$163-$11912-67-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 108/19, 67/20- sent 6/4


----------



## espov

Has anyone that submitted 5/16-5/17 heard back? They have been on a two week turnaround and of course now that my 2 weeks are up they are delayed again...


----------



## ciaoaloha31

espov said:


> Has anyone that submitted 5/16-5/17 heard back? They have been on a two week turnaround and of course now that my 2 weeks are up they are delayed again...


I am still waiting as well (submitted 5/16)


----------



## espov

ciaoaloha31 said:


> I am still waiting as well (submitted 5/16)


Where did you buy into? Trying to see if they are holding on a certain resort. I put in for Polynesian (100 pts)


----------



## ptlohmysoul

espov said:


> Has anyone that submitted 5/16-5/17 heard back? They have been on a two week turnaround and of course now that my 2 weeks are up they are delayed again...



2 weeks is an incredibly short wait time and highly unusual, so I wouldn't say they are actually delayed.  However, I understand the angst of waiting


----------



## espov

ptlohmysoul said:


> 2 weeks is an incredibly short wait time and highly unusual, so I wouldn't say they are actually delayed.  However, I understand the angst of waiting


I know lol I was just hoping the 2 week trend continued.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

espov said:


> Where did you buy into? Trying to see if they are holding on a certain resort. I put in for Polynesian (100 pts)


I am going for a small CCV contract with points not coming until 2020.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

ciaoaloha31 said:


> I am going for a small CCV contract with points not coming until 2020.




Just got the the email that it passed a minute ago. Off to update!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

Update:

ciaoaloha31---$165-$8715-50-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4


----------



## espov

ciaoaloha31 said:


> Just got the the email that it passed a minute ago. Off to update!


Congratulations!!! Now I’m more anxious.


----------



## espov

Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4


----------



## ciaoaloha31

espov said:


> Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4


They must be going through the pile now. Congrats!


----------



## Jkarrows

The Disney wait is so painful, you just want to know. 

Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## SG131

Jkarrows said:


> The Disney wait is so painful, you just want to know.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all.


Oh the wait is really killing me.  Submitted 5/22 and I'm already checking my emails non-stop even though I know it will be awhile!

My friend is a direct dvc owner, so she's asking me about when I booked my stay and I had to explain that nope, it will be weeks until I even know let alone close and book a stay.  By the time the contract would close if it gets through I will have to take whatever dates are open to use the banked points.  But I can't afford direct prices at least not without financing so I will deal with the wait (said with an anxious twitch!).......


----------



## Jkarrows

SG131 said:


> Oh the wait is really killing me.  Submitted 5/22 and I'm already checking my emails non-stop even though I know it will be awhile!
> 
> My friend is a direct dvc owner, so she's asking me about when I booked my stay and I had to explain that nope, it will be weeks until I even know let alone close and book a stay.  By the time the contract would close if it gets through I will have to take whatever dates are open to use the banked points.  But I can't afford direct prices at least not without financing so I will deal with the wait (said with an anxious twitch!).......



We waited nearly 4 weeks recently on a SSR resale that we thought would pass and Disney took it so we had to go back and start again, it has only been over a week now but after waiting nearly 4 weeks on the previous one we know it is not going to happen soon and the pound to dollar rate has dropped massively since the other offer was put in place, wish i just banked the dollars at the time, hindsight is wonderful.

Good luck.


----------



## Cusegirl614

SG131 said:


> Oh the wait is really killing me.  Submitted 5/22 and I'm already checking my emails non-stop even though I know it will be awhile!
> 
> My friend is a direct dvc owner, so she's asking me about when I booked my stay and I had to explain that nope, it will be weeks until I even know let alone close and book a stay.  By the time the contract would close if it gets through I will have to take whatever dates are open to use the banked points.  But I can't afford direct prices at least not without financing so I will deal with the wait (said with an anxious twitch!).......



This is me too! Mine was sent 5/21 and I have been obsessively checking my email for a week . I know we likely have a long time left to wait, but I just can't help it! My parents also bought direct last week, so seeing how quick that was really made it tough haha.


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4


Congrats!  I would have been really surprised if disney took that since it's Poly.  I guess there always has to be a first though.


----------



## Beazle

The wait is terrible.  Two of our sales were passed pretty quickly recently (BCV -150p at $145 and AK-100p at $114- both stripped) but we are still waiting on our purchase, the details of which, we shall reveal anon.


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/4


----------



## Tink10

We're just done with the parks. Sold 2 BWV contracts (both passed) and  SSR contract (taken) and we're buying Vero, which is our new favorite place:

Tink10---$57-$11959-200-VB-Feb-0/18, 11/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/4


----------



## MiniMN

Update:  (Not that I'm surprised.... I overpaid a bit to guarantee getting the contract.)


MiniMN---$115-$5117-40-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 5/19, passed 6/4


----------



## Megb1

Update 

Megb1---$160-$40995-250-VGC-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 5/17, passed 6/4


----------



## mlittig

Megb1 said:


> Update
> 
> Megb1---$160-$40995-250-VGC-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 5/17, passed 6/4



Congrats, that is a great price for the Grand Californian, Megb1


----------



## ScubaCat

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/4


That's just wrong!


----------



## Paul_S

Got one at last!

Paul_S---$112-$12905-104-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 104/20- sent 5/15, passed 6/4


----------



## espov

chicagoshannon said:


> Congrats!  I would have been really surprised if disney took that since it's Poly.  I guess there always has to be a first though.


That’s why we put our offer in with Polynesian. We had one taken before the restrictions in blt now just wished we would have just made our initial offer at Polynesian. ( sorry for run on sentence)


----------



## Troy821

espov said:


> That’s why we put our offer in with Polynesian. We had one taken before the restrictions in blt now just wished we would have just made our initial offer at Polynesian. ( sorry for run on sentence)



I just put one in with Poly too. I’m fairly new to this though. What’s the thinking as to why it seems like all the Poly contracts are skating through?


----------



## crvetter

Troy821 said:


> I just put one in with Poly too. I’m fairly new to this though. What’s the thinking as to why it seems like all the Poly contracts are skating through?


I personally think it is a multitude of thing but mostly it is a newer resort: 1) where resales are hitting the market at a quick pace because its likely now where those that financed can come out without bringing cash to the table, thus more choices for Disney to take so appears less is taken because of the higher choices, 2) there isn't much interest in the resort for those buying direct or 3) Disney could be getting a fair amount through foreclosure that they don't need to buy any back.

My guess is its a mix of all 3 for why the buyback rate is lower, though perhaps the actual number of points is fairly similar. As for the thoughts #2 is probably fairly important because it isn't the cheapest resort so doesn't appeal to the bargain shoppers buying direct, only offers functionally studios.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Troy821 said:


> I just put one in with Poly too. I’m fairly new to this though. What’s the thinking as to why it seems like all the Poly contracts are skating through?


It's priced pretty high since it's still a pretty new resort, so Disney doesn't need to buy them to inflate the resale price.  Disney also woldn't make much of a profit since it is priced so close to buying direct.  Also agree with above that there are probably enough in foreclosure that they don't need to buy back yet.

Another resort that Disney has been passing on lately is BRV. Probably because they're still selling/just got done selling CCV.  So if you want to be at Wilderness Lodge BRV is a good bargain at the moment.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Troy821 said:


> I just put one in with Poly too. I’m fairly new to this though. What’s the thinking as to why it seems like all the Poly contracts are skating through?



It's a typical trend where the newest resorts are rarely if ever bought back.  DVC is likely getting points back other ways to fulfill any requests for point purchases.  At this point a lot of contracts would still be financed and if the owners want/need to get out and would have to pay some in if they sold they will just forfeit it back to DVC.


----------



## suemom2kay

espov said:


> Has anyone that submitted 5/16-5/17 heard back? They have been on a two week turnaround and of course now that my 2 weeks are up they are delayed again...


What location?  My BCV took 23 days.


----------



## suemom2kay

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/4


Oh so sorry to see that pretty contact go!


----------



## suemom2kay

My resale timeline...

suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21 (already posted on first page)

4/26 Offer accepted (The Timeshare Store)
4/27 Sent to DIsney
5/22 Passed ROFR
5/24 Closing documents received from Marcelo (Mason Title)
5/27 Buyer closing docs returned to Marcelo
5/31 Seller closing docs returned to Marcelo
6/5 Closed

I will update when I receive my docs from Disney. I owned previously but had to sell so this will be like a brand new owner (although MS told me I’m still in their system as I called them with an unrelated question).  So we shall see!


----------



## chicagoshannon

suemom2kay said:


> My resale timeline...
> 
> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21 (already posted on first page)
> 
> 4/26 Offer accepted (The Timeshare Store)
> 4/27 Sent to DIsney
> 5/22 Passed ROFR
> 5/24 Closing documents received from Marcelo (Mason Title)
> 5/27 Buyer closing docs returned to Marcelo
> 5/31 Seller closing docs returned to Marcelo
> 6/5 Closed
> 
> I will update when I receive my docs from Disney. I owned previously but had to sell so this will be like a brand new owner (although MS told me I’m still in their system as I called them with an unrelated question).  So we shall see!


That's great.  I would say if you're looking for a quick turn around after passing ROFR do NOT use Fidelity. lol

We passed ROFR on 5/14 (I think that was the date) and just got our closing documents today.  lol  I'm fine with it as we're not planning a trip until later in 2020 but I know most people are in much more of a hurry.  Our actual closing date is set for July 1 so they're not breaking contract with taking this long.  Just watch your dates I guess is the warning.  Other than the sloooooow process with Fidelity they have been great with answering questions etc.


----------



## JasonMak2000

Officially in the game now!  First time dvc member!



JasonMak2000---$160-$28485-170-VGF-Oct-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/29


----------



## suemom2kay

JasonMak2000 said:


> Officially in the game now!  First time dvc member!
> 
> 
> 
> JasonMak2000---$160-$28485-170-VGF-Oct-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/29


Good luck!


----------



## suemom2kay

chicagoshannon said:


> That's great.  I would say if you're looking for a quick turn around after passing ROFR do NOT use Fidelity. lol
> 
> We passed ROFR on 5/14 (I think that was the date) and just got our closing documents today.  lol  I'm fine with it as we're not planning a trip until later in 2020 but I know most people are in much more of a hurry.  Our actual closing date is set for July 1 so they're not breaking contract with taking this long.  Just watch your dates I guess is the warning.  Other than the sloooooow process with Fidelity they have been great with answering questions etc.


Agreed!  If I found a good deal on Fidelity, I would do it. So glad I found my dream DVC on DVC Store. Love working with those guys!


----------



## chicagoshannon

suemom2kay said:


> Agreed!  If I found a good deal on Fidelity, I would do it. So glad I found my dream DVC on DVC Store. Love working with those guys!


I'm actually happy we went with Fidelity (although we would have gone through whomever we found the best deal) because it's given us more time to get all our ducks in a row with the finances.  We got a whole extra month to put money aside. lol


----------



## tarajean1962

Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5


----------



## chicagoshannon

tarajean1962 said:


> Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5


Good luck!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Evening everyone. Right, I’m very close to finalising my DVC purchase so was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the final two processes. My broker has told me that the purchase is now being closed and recorded by the county, what does that involve exactly? After that it’s over to Disney to do the transfer and issue new title deeds and I believe that’s it! How long does that part usually take anyone?


----------



## lovin'fl

chicagoshannon said:


> let us know how long it takes to get your check from Disney.  I'm curious about that.





lovin'fl said:


> Will do. Broker said paperwork would arrive around May 30 (2 weeks). I will come back and tell the full timeline.


SO....still no documents from Disney....3 weeks after I was told they were taking it in ROFR. Emailed broker on Monday and he messaged DVC but no response. Broker said they are behind and even have been taking long times to respond to brokers. My closing date, on original doc, is in 2 weeks. Yep, I am ticked.

EDIT to add: Oddly, the doorbell just rang and it was Fedex with my docs. They say that once they receive them back it will be 2-3 weeks before they disperse our check. Sigh.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Iestyn5150 said:


> Evening everyone. Right, I’m very close to finalising my DVC purchase so was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the final two processes. My broker has told me that the purchase is now being closed and recorded by the county, what does that involve exactly? After that it’s over to Disney to do the transfer and issue new title deeds and I believe that’s it! How long does that part usually take anyone?



I don't remember the process exactly, but the idea is that when they county records the deed you are the new legal owner of that property. After that occurs (it might be simultaneously but I can't remember) Disney will setup an account for you in their system, assign you an Owner ID and a membership number. If you're a first time owner you'll get one letter with your membership number and another letter with an activation code. You then call DVC with this information to setup your online account and away you go. This thread is pretty handy for gauging roughly how long it will take:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/
Good luck!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Bruin_mouse said:


> I don't remember the process exactly, but the idea is that when they county records the deed you are the new legal owner of that property. After that occurs (it might be simultaneously but I can't remember) Disney will setup an account for you in their system, assign you an Owner ID and a membership number. If you're a first time owner you'll get one letter with your membership number and another letter with an activation code. You then call DVC with this information to setup your online account and away you go. This thread is pretty handy for gauging roughly how long it will take:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/
> Good luck!



Thanks for that. As an international buyer will I receive physical letters in the post or in email format?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks for that. As an international buyer will I receive physical letters in the post or in email format?



No worries. There seem to be quite a few international owners (particularly in the UK) so I would hope Disney has a process to mail the letters internationally, but I don't know. If you bought through one of the big DVC resale brokers I would contact your agent, I'm sure they will have an answer for you.


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> Evening everyone. Right, I’m very close to finalising my DVC purchase so was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the final two processes. My broker has told me that the purchase is now being closed and recorded by the county, what does that involve exactly? After that it’s over to Disney to do the transfer and issue new title deeds and I believe that’s it! How long does that part usually take anyone?


Closing and deed recording are all handled by your broker and the title company. You don’t have to do anything more at this point.

It takes about 2-4 weeks after the deed is recorded for DVC to mail membership documents out to you. If you are adding on to an existing membership (same UY, titled the same), you will see the new contract in your account about 2-3 weeks after the deed is recorded and the title company notifies DVC of the ownership change. Points are added to that contract a few days later. If you are a new member, you will get a membership number in a snail mail followed by an activation code in a separate snail mail.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Marionnette said:


> Closing and deed recording are all handled by your broker and the title company. You don’t have to do anything more at this point.
> 
> It takes about 2-4 weeks after the deed is recorded for DVC to mail membership documents out to you. If you are adding on to an existing membership (same UY, titled the same), you will see the new contract in your account about 2-3 weeks after the deed is recorded and the title company notifies DVC of the ownership change. Points are added to that contract a few days later. If you are a new member, you will get a membership number in a snail mail followed by an activation code in a separate snail mail.



Thanks to you too! So I’ll get physical mail even though I’m in the UK?


----------



## chicagoshannon

lovin'fl said:


> SO....still no documents from Disney....3 weeks after I was told they were taking it in ROFR. Emailed broker on Monday and he messaged DVC but no response. Broker said they are behind and even have been taking long times to respond to brokers. My closing date, on original doc, is in 2 weeks. Yep, I am ticked.
> 
> EDIT to add: Oddly, the doorbell just rang and it was Fedex with my docs. They say that once they receive them back it will be 2-3 weeks before they disperse our check. Sigh.


I guess Disney is no hurry to give up their money!  We got our closing documents yesterday so it took 3 weeks and 2 days from when Disney passed on ROFR.


----------



## arminnie

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess Disney is no hurry to give up their money!  We got our closing documents yesterday so it took 3 weeks and 2 days from when Disney passed on ROFR.


I had a contract taken in December.  I got my docs very quickly via Fed Ex.  I sent it back the next day.  And got my check just days later.  It was very quick.

But I had another contract taken last week.  So far nothing - but I kind of expected that as there is a delayed closing (June 26) because of a reservation I rented out.  I was in a hurry to get my money in December (for end of year tax reasons) - but I'm not in a hurry this time.


----------



## Megb1

mlittig said:


> Congrats, that is a great price for the Grand Californian, Megb1


 
Thank you! We jumped at this deal...we originally were looking at $180-$195/point and knew they would go quick!


----------



## suemom2kay

tarajean1962 said:


> Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5


Good luck!  I LOVE AKV!


----------



## AKJ888

AKJ888---$115-$12232-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 100/20- sent 5/30


----------



## tarajean1962

tarajean1962 said:


> Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5


Wow!  This is the first time we have attempted to buy through resale.  After reading this thread, I am thinking there is a hot snowballs’s chance that this will pass!. Our first contract is through DVC direct.  I am an eternal optimist but I am not dumb either, so thanks for the encouragement, but I will faint if this goes through!!

Great thread BTW!!  Very informative!!


----------



## Iestyn5150

tarajean1962 said:


> Wow!  This is the first time we have attempted to buy through resale.  After reading this thread, I am thinking there is a hot snowballs’s chance that this will pass!. Our first contract is through DVC direct.  I am an eternal optimist but I am not dumb either, so thanks for the encouragement, but I will faint if this goes through!!
> 
> Great thread BTW!!  Very informative!!



You never know, that works out at $117 per point with dues added in, you have a good chance of passing at that price.


----------



## Cusegirl614

tarajean1962 said:


> Wow!  This is the first time we have attempted to buy through resale.  After reading this thread, I am thinking there is a hot snowballs’s chance that this will pass!. Our first contract is through DVC direct.  I am an eternal optimist but I am not dumb either, so thanks for the encouragement, but I will faint if this goes through!!
> 
> Great thread BTW!!  Very informative!!



We just had a very similar one pass (I can’t update my post until I get on the computer though). I was sure it wasn’t going to! I think AKV is so unpredictable. Good luck!


----------



## chicagoshannon

tarajean1962 said:


> Wow!  This is the first time we have attempted to buy through resale.  After reading this thread, I am thinking there is a hot snowballs’s chance that this will pass!. Our first contract is through DVC direct.  I am an eternal optimist but I am not dumb either, so thanks for the encouragement, but I will faint if this goes through!!
> 
> Great thread BTW!!  Very informative!!


My $100 per point AKV passed in May so you never know.


----------



## tarajean1962

Iestyn5150 said:


> You never know, that works out at $117 per point with dues added in, you have a good chance of passing at that price.


Thanks for the glimmer of hope!!


----------



## tarajean1962

Cusegirl614 said:


> We just had a very similar one pass (I can’t update my post until I get on the computer though). I was sure it wasn’t going to! I think AKV is so unpredictable. Good luck!


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## tarajean1962

chicagoshannon said:


> My $100 per point AKV passed in May so you never know.


Thanks for your kind words!!


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$148-$12238-75-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 6/7


----------



## marsh0013

I will get the correct format when I get home tonight. I hadn't posted because I was afraid to jinx it but we passed! 

AKV March use year 100 points with 35 banked from '18 and all going forward. Was listed for $105 but we offered and paid $113, I didn't want to risk it being taken. Sent May 20, passed June 7. 

Broker is Fidelity and we specified to use Jeffrey C. Sweet to avoid standard delays with First American. So excited!!!

We already own 100 BWV purchased resale in 2012 but have been getting points transferred in almost every year and we're borrowed out on it, so it was time to add on. Just wish we had done it sooner!


----------



## Cusegirl614

cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21, passed 6/7


----------



## Iestyn5150

Cusegirl614 said:


> cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21, passed 6/7



Nice! Just under $117 per point with dues factored in. My theory seems to be holding water.


----------



## BcIcemen

Iestyn5150 said:


> Nice! Just under $117 per point with dues factored in. My theory seems to be holding water.


If I may ask what is your theory?


----------



## Iestyn5150

BcIcemen said:


> If I may ask what is your theory?



Sure. For AKV loaded contracts to pass I believe you need to be around $116 per point inclusive. So work out the point price you want to offer from a combination of the dues, closing fees and offer price divided by the amount of points being purchased. That will give you an actual price per point instead of just the face value. I believe, and it’s just a theory, that if a combined price of over $116 is offered they usually get passed. So, an AKV contract of 200 points at a value of $105 per point, but with the additional costs of closing and dues from current and banked points, would total around $23,500. Divide that figure by 200 and it’s actual price per point is $117. Now, before I get shouted at I know cheaper contracts do get through sometimes but if you’re looking to put Disney off ROFR’ing I think this is the way to go.


----------



## princessfionasmom

princessfionasmom said:


> PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21



Just received the email with my closing docs from First American title. I have to work tomorrow but will be at the bank first thing Monday to get the money and all the docs notarized. Can’t wait to get these points in my account. Hoping to book a last minute mother/son trip with my boy before he heads off to the military.


----------



## badeacon

princessfionasmom said:


> PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21


Great to hear this . I  have CCV in ROFR since 5/20 with $149 price so hopefully looking good for me.


----------



## Dracula

Dracula---$95-$17271-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 5/21, passed 6/7


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$95-$17271-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 5/21, passed 6/7



Very nice on the subsidized!


----------



## chicagoshannon

princessfionasmom said:


> Just received the email with my closing docs from First American title. I have to work tomorrow but will be at the bank first thing Monday to get the money and all the docs notarized. Can’t wait to get these points in my account. Hoping to book a last minute mother/son trip with my boy before he heads off to the military.


nice!  You got yours about a week faster than I got mine (just got mine yesterday from a 5/14 rofr pass).   We'll be sending our out on Monday also.  I think they said about 3 weeks after that for points.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$149-$16353-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 6/7


----------



## hlhlaw07

Iestyn5150 said:


> Sure. For AKV loaded contracts to pass I believe you need to be around $116 per point inclusive. So work out the point price you want to offer from a combination of the dues, closing fees and offer price divided by the amount of points being purchased. That will give you an actual price per point instead of just the face value. I believe, and it’s just a theory, that if a combined price of over $116 is offered they usually get passed. So, an AKV contract of 200 points at a value of $105 per point, but with the additional costs of closing and dues from current and banked points, would total around $23,500. Divide that figure by 200 and it’s actual price per point is $117. Now, before I get shouted at I know cheaper contracts do get through sometimes but if you’re looking to put Disney off ROFR’ing I think this is the way to go.


The one problem with your theory that I see is you are adding in dues for the banked points, and buyers generally don’t reimburse dues for banked points. But I do tend to agree that the face value of the contract isn’t the actual price per point you end up paying when there are points available on the contract and the seller wants to be reimbursed for dues already paid.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hlhlaw07 said:


> The one problem with your theory that I see is you are adding in dues for the banked points, and buyers generally don’t reimburse dues for banked points. But I do tend to agree that the face value of the contract isn’t the actual price per point you end up paying when there are points available on the contract and the seller wants to be reimbursed for dues already paid.


also not all sellers request the dues for current points.  We aren't paying the dues for our current points ( I think it's 23 available for our June contract)  But I think we've established that my contract is an outlier. lol


----------



## Iestyn5150

chicagoshannon said:


> also not all sellers request the dues for current points.  We aren't paying the dues for our current points ( I think it's 23 available for our June contract)  But I think we've established that my contract is an outlier. lol



Ok, I think my point is being missed here a little. What I’m trying to say is gauge your point offer on what the whole contract will cost. Regardless of what points are or aren’t banked or what the seller is or isn't asking you to pay for, if a combined cost of everything divided by the point amount comes out at roughly $116 per point then you should be ok.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$130-$26744-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 7/21-close March 2020- sent 6/8

Will be credited at closing for 193 0f 2021 points $1305 so really $25,439 total cost at closing.
Feel this will really be fortunate to pass ROFR, but felt worth shot to see since Disney not taking PVB at this time. I also could not justify paying more since it is stripped until 2022.


----------



## princessfionasmom

chicagoshannon said:


> nice!  You got yours about a week faster than I got mine (just got mine yesterday from a 5/14 rofr pass).   We'll be sending our out on Monday also.  I think they said about 3 weeks after that for points.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## RV1900

RV1900---$73-$10665-135-AUL-Mar-0/18, 85/19, 135/20, 135/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/24

Hello all, this is my first contract (and first post) and I just wanted to say thank you for this absolutely amazing resource!


----------



## katandmouse

RV1900 said:


> RV1900---$73-$10665-135-AUL-Mar-0/18, 85/19, 135/20, 135/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/24
> 
> Hello all, this is my first contract (and first post) and I just wanted to say thank you for this absolutely amazing resource!


Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hello everyone. 

I’ve just completed my resale purchase at AKV and my purchase has been officially recorded by the Comptroller. All I’m waiting for now is my membership number and title deeds from Disney. Are there any other UK owners that can give me an idea of how long this final process usually takes? I’m keen to open a DVC members account on the website but obviously until I receive my membership number I can’t do that. 

Thanks.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 196/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10

Funny story about this one...was listed at $150 pp, offered $144, with me paying CC & 2019 MF, expecting a counter. My broker let me know that they had accepted $144, with MF split 50/50. So I asked her to let me pay more pp, in hopes of passing.   I’m NOT feeling super hopeful, but my fingers are crossed.  I know it’s definitely borderline. Especially fully loaded like this.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-96/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10
> 
> Funny story about this one...was listed at $150 pp, offered $144, with me paying CC & 2019 MF, expecting a counter. My broker let me know that they had accepted $144, with MF split 50/50. So I asked her to let me pay more pp, in hopes of passing.   I’m NOT feeling super hopeful, but my fingers are crossed.  I know it’s definitely borderline. Especially fully loaded like this.


did they bank those 2018 points?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

chicagoshannon said:


> did they bank those 2018 points?


Yes, they are banked. I edited the post. Thanks!!


----------



## motherof5

Paul_S said:


> Got one at last!
> 
> Paul_S---$112-$12905-104-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 104/20- sent 5/15, passed 6/4


Congrats


----------



## motherof5

marsh0013 said:


> I will get the correct format when I get home tonight. I hadn't posted because I was afraid to jinx it but we passed!
> 
> AKV March use year 100 points with 35 banked from '18 and all going forward. Was listed for $105 but we offered and paid $113, I didn't want to risk it being taken. Sent May 20, passed June 7.
> 
> Broker is Fidelity and we specified to use Jeffrey C. Sweet to avoid standard delays with First American. So excited!!!
> 
> We already own 100 BWV purchased resale in 2012 but have been getting points transferred in almost every year and we're borrowed out on it, so it was time to add on. Just wish we had done it sooner!


Congrats!


----------



## denecarter

RV1900 said:


> RV1900---$73-$10665-135-AUL-Mar-0/18, 85/19, 135/20, 135/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/24
> 
> Hello all, this is my first contract (and first post) and I just wanted to say thank you for this absolutely amazing resource!



Welcome home!  Great price!


----------



## Katie L

Been awfully quiet the last few business days.

Day 22 here and I'm not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## The Jackal

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$130-$26744-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 7/21-close March 2020- sent 6/8
> 
> Will be credited at closing for 193 0f 2021 points $1305 so really $25,439 total cost at closing.
> Feel this will really be fortunate to pass ROFR, but felt worth shot to see since Disney not taking PVB at this time. I also could not justify paying more since it is stripped until 2022.


I couldn’t wait that long to use points, hope you get it.


----------



## baleeve

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Donald Ace---$110-$30128-250-AKV-Jun-0/18, 290/19, 250/20- sent 3/30, passed 4/13
> 
> restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> Robmac07---$101-$18080-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 226/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/22
> 
> SHANE F.---$93-$28605-300-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/19
> 
> ravenrob---$110-$19200-170-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 321/19, 170/20- sent 4/18, passed 5/7
> 
> Dan1---$115-$19399-150-AKV-Dec-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/8
> 
> Disney Doc07---$109-$19240-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13
> 
> chicagoshannon---$100-$10694-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 23/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, passed 5/14
> 
> tonnerme---$108-$21547-180-AKV-Mar-0/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/26, passed 5/14
> 
> Jackieleanne---$112-$16761-135-AKV-Aug-0/18, 135/19, 135/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15
> 
> Iestyn5150---$114-$28407-243-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 243/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17
> 
> zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 5/17
> 
> DavidCa---$115-$19000-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 146/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 5/10, passed 5/24
> 
> cusegirl614---$106-$18691-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 223/19, 160/20- sent 5/21, passed 6/7
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27
> 
> Dracula---$95-$16345-160-AUL-Mar-0/18, 160/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 4/8, passed 5/3
> 
> denecarter---$85-$21679-220-AUL-Feb-0/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/7
> 
> msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4, passed 5/17
> 
> Dracula---$95-$17271-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20-Subsidized- sent 5/21, passed 6/7
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/9
> 
> amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/22
> 
> katandmouse---$144-$23405-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/7, passed 4/26
> 
> Robert anderson---$135-$25441-175-BCV-Mar-0/18, 168/19, 175/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> kidren21---$144-$15009-100-BCV-Apr-0/18, 12/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/7
> 
> Jenniferyoung44---$160-$8812-50-BCV-Apr-0/18, 55/19, 45/20, 50/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> suemom2kay---$140-$22725-150-BCV-Feb-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/21
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26, passed 4/18
> 
> Bebec22---$145-$29950-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 200/20-Delayed Closing- sent 4/9, passed 4/26
> 
> stuart in disney world---$152-$4374-25-BLT-Sep-25/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
> 
> cabloom---$143-$55004-360-BLT-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 360/20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/14
> 
> Cbrown817---$151-$15737-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 5/1, passed 5/15
> 
> hockeygoofy---$145-$33907-220-BLT-Feb-0/18, 188/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/28, passed 5/14
> 
> DavidCa---$145-$23800-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> mkburme---$148-$23400-150-BLT-Sep-54/18, 89/19, 150/20-54 points in holding- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> texanlawyer---$141-$14900-100-BLT-Oct-0/18, 125/19, 100/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/29
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> Baleeve---$138-$7842-50-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 11/19, 50/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/17
> 
> zapple---$144-$8108-50-BWV-Mar-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/8, passed 4/26
> 
> stuart in disney world---$159-$7092-40-BWV-June-0/18, 80/19, 40/20- sent 4/11, passed 5/1
> 
> EDiQ---$124-$27985-220-BWV-Apr-53/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 4/11, passed 5/7
> 
> stewart715---$135-$14732-100-BWV-Mar-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> BrerRemus---$121-$26250-200-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 138/19, 200/20- sent 4/24, passed 5/8
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$136-$14150-100-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 108/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13
> 
> Shannon G.---$122-$19285-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 67/19, 150/20- sent 4/28, passed 5/13
> 
> Marionnette---$142-$22991-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/13
> 
> pixieprincess925---$150-$8173-50-BWV-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> Ohana99---$120-$26459-200-BWV-Dec-0/18, 271/19, 200/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/16
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$9320-65-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 65/21-$466 Credit at Close- sent 5/8, passed 5/21
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5
> 
> Mickimini---$85.5-$3402-30-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19, 30/20- sent 2/19, passed 4/23
> 
> heynowirv---$105-$8747-75-OKW-Aug-0/18, 48/19, 75/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/8
> 
> Kevinth---$95-$15970-150-OKW-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/13
> 
> brianilten---$104-$26228-230-OKW-Aug-0/18, 460/19, 230/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17
> 
> Shannon and Riss---$105-$19874-172-OKW-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 158/20, 172/21- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> DisneyElite4---$100-$16620-150-OKW-Aug-0/18, 279/19, 150/20- sent 5/15, passed 5/31
> 
> MiniMN---$115-$5117-40-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 5/19, passed 6/4
> 
> Paul_S---$112-$12905-104-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 104/20- sent 5/15, passed 6/4
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> DisneyCowgirl---$105-$34485-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/18, 600/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28, passed 4/9
> 
> Dan1---$155-$12737-75-PVB-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/23, passed 4/3
> 
> Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19
> 
> brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/23
> 
> Bearrister---$145-$27716-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 145/19, 175/20- sent 4/9, passed 5/1
> 
> MouseyMin---$155-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Tuckerpaul---$138-$29369-200-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 195/19, 200/20- sent 4/22, passed 5/8
> 
> Kniquy---$145-$15643-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 87/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/8
> 
> MrDisneyMouse---$142-$36513-240-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/8, passed 5/1
> 
> TikiTikiTikiRoom---$140-$28896-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 19/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, passed 5/13
> 
> princessbride6205---$145-$15951-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 4/25, passed 5/14
> 
> minniemoo15---$148-$39075-250-PVB-Feb-0/18, 370/19, 250/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21
> 
> tnccopeland---$145-$22933-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 84/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/9, passed 5/21
> 
> Espov---$153-$15855-100-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/31
> 
> katrinameucci---$100-$14000-125-SSR-Dec-203/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26
> 
> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26
> 
> MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/19
> 
> cubsblue---$104-$11800-100-SSR-Dec-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/4, passed 4/26
> 
> Dan1---$97-$17255-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/14, passed 5/1
> 
> Fortywinks---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/17, passed 5/7
> 
> Troy821---$100-$21886-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> jlb727---$102-$16805-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20 - sent 4/26, passed 5/13
> 
> biochemgirl---$115-$9570-75-SSR-Feb-20/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/2, passed 5/15
> 
> TJ Bryant---$116-$6235-50-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/17
> 
> HJS33---$100-$17574-160-SSR-Dec-130/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17
> 
> ThomFoolery---$110-$19275-160-SSR-Sep-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/21
> 
> Troy821---$122-$6865-50-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6, passed 5/21
> 
> Hex---$102-$16947-150-SSR-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> Tony McQ---$100-$26170-250-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 5/6, passed 5/21
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> RedVines2001---$200-$21331-100-VGC-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> pac1999---$189-$25199-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 92/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 3/29, passed 4/12
> 
> JackArchie---$155-$8857-50-VGC-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/13, passed 5/29
> 
> Megb1---$160-$40995-250-VGC-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 5/17, passed 6/4
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/16
> 
> Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/26
> 
> ssmith2212---$178-$28347-150-VGF-Aug-43/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/29, passed 5/13
> 
> cgdisneydad---$163-$27027-160-VGF-Dec-0/17, 8/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/3, passed 5/17
> 
> HJS33---$160-$17220-100-VGF-Apr-180/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/6, passed 5/21
> 
> TrlJoe---$161-$34263-200-VGF-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 5/17
> 
> JasonMak2000---$160-$28485-170-VGF-Oct-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 5/14, passed 5/29
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> wings91---$92-$9675-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5
> 
> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> Disneykate605---$95-$16180-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/2, passed 4/17
> 
> 3cuteboys---$92-$14941-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 188/19, 135/20, 150/21- sent 4/25, passed 5/8
> 
> SomeImaginationHuh---$93-$17065-170-BRV@WL-Oct-106/18, 101/19, 170/20- sent 5/10, passed 5/22
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> LynzyLady2019---$144-$26715-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 182/19, 106/20- sent 4/23, passed 5/8
> 
> PrincessFionasMom---$140-$15291-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 80/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21
> 
> ciaoaloha31---$165-$8715-50-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/16, passed 6/4
> 
> badeacon---$149-$16353-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 6/7
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> AppleDisneyDad---$70-$12422-150-VB-Dec-150/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 4/6, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> DisneyJayP---$100-$17924-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19
> 
> Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19
> 
> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31
> 
> Shawn Miller---$107-$26742-240-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 50/19, 240/20- sent 6/4
> 
> Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5
> 
> AKJ888---$115-$12232-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 100/20- sent 5/30
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7
> 
> stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27
> 
> msc2019---$95-$17225-160-AUL-Dec-13/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 5/4
> 
> two-foxes---$89-$21877-230-AUL-Sep-0/18, 162/19, 230/20- sent 5/27
> 
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/20
> 
> Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24
> 
> billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11
> 
> oppe35---$114-$23405-200-BWV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/26
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> spunkylouamanda---$95-$7486-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 3/22
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> OUjenny21---$150-$15000-100-PVB-Oct-0/18, 36/19, 100/20-seller pays MF'19- sent 4/18
> 
> Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22
> 
> badeacon---$150-$16210-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22
> 
> Troy821---$163-$11912-67-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 108/19, 67/20- sent 6/4
> 
> Troy821---$148-$12238-75-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 6/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$157-$12759-75-VGF-Aug-0/17, 2/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/27
> 
> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1
> 
> Mariabelle---$176-$9735-50-VGF-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/10
> 
> RamblinWreck---$155-$16275-100-VGF-Apr-0/18, 34/19, 100/20- Provision Included for 30-Day Closing- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> Tink10---$57-$11959-200-VB-Feb-0/18, 11/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4
> 
> jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4
> 
> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8, taken 4/11
> 
> chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9, taken 4/11
> 
> Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/19
> 
> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/19
> 
> Shawn Miller---$104-$22,880-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 308/19, 220/20- sent 3/1, taken 4/19
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3, taken 4/26
> 
> pangyal---$101-$18085-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4, taken 4/30
> 
> msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27, taken 4/30
> 
> Iestyn5150---$108-$27650-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 4/9, taken 4/30
> 
> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23, taken 5/8
> 
> DavidCa---$104-$17240-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> Nie0214---$108-$11295-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/13
> 
> bluebunny72---$110-$11510-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 4/30, taken 5/15
> 
> Pangyal---$105-$17620-150-AKV-Jun-0/18, 145/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, taken 5/28
> 
> Shawn Miller---$104-$27760-260-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 137/19, 260/20- sent 5/14, taken 5/31
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21-Seller paid for 2019- sent 3/4, taken 4/8
> 
> grubens---$135-$45070-315-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 245/19, 315/20- sent 5/5, taken 5/20
> 
> SherylLC---$136-$24530-170-BCV-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/4
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26, taken 4/8
> 
> cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/7, taken 4/24
> 
> henry.au---$137-$27950-200-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, taken 4/25
> 
> Cbrown817---$130-$13830-100-BLT-Sep-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 4/2, taken 4/29
> 
> ptlohmysoul---$134-$26060-180-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 180/20- sent 4/8, taken 4/29
> 
> dkostel---$135-$23550-165-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 165/20, 165/21- sent 4/10, taken 4/30
> 
> Ecstatic Eeyore---$135-$20945-150-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 8/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/19, taken 4/30
> 
> DavidCa---$142-$23320-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 4/16, taken 5/5
> 
> ptlohmysoul---$138.5-$23902-160-BLT-Dec-160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 4/29, taken 5/13
> 
> Arminnie (seller)---$143-$29150-200-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/7 taken 5/24
> 
> Dracula---$125-$26446-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 400/19, 200/20- sent 5/6, taken 5/24
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> BrerRemus---$114-$23850-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 3/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Shannon G---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, taken 4/25
> 
> Ohana99---$115-$20887-175-BWV-Jun-7/18, 167/19, 175/20-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 4/2, taken 4/30
> 
> jamie3631---$115-$17885-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/16, taken 5/6
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 5/3
> 
> Stuart Song---$60-$20550-330-HH-Jun-330/18, 330/19, 330/20, 330/21- sent 5/4, taken 5/20
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> Shannon and Riss---$88-$24051-260-OKW-Mar-0/18, 231/19, 260/20, 260/21- sent 4/8, taken 4/29
> 
> brianilten---$92-$25453-250-OKW-Aug-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 4/12, taken 4/30
> 
> Shannon and Riss---$90-$29874-300-OKW-Aug-0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 5/2, taken 5/13
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$92-$19585-200-OKW-Jun-0/18, 73/19, 200/20- sent 4/27, taken 5/14
> 
> Paul_S---$90-$7264-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 4/12, taken 5/14
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25
> 
> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 2/28, taken 4/19
> 
> Katie L---$95-$20865-200-SSR-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/14, taken 4/24
> 
> Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-‘18 PST- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, taken 4/26
> 
> Tony McQ---$93-$26170-250-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 4/15, taken 5/4
> 
> wfishy5---$96-$17335-175-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 4/24, taken 5/8
> 
> kelleia1a---$90-$25605-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 4/25, taken 5/10
> 
> JKarrows---$94-$24089-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/1, taken 5/23
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$7600-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/27, taken 4/8
> 
> HJS33---$151.5-$16558-105-VGF-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 4/4, taken 4/30
> 
> SherylLC---$140-$14058.50-100-VGF-Aug-0/18, 88/19, 17/20- sent 4/11, taken 5/3
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## baleeve

Baleeve---$138-$7842-50-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 11/19, 50/20- sent 5/2, passed 5/17


----------



## espov

Has anyone ever used DVC by Resale? thoughts?


----------



## chicagoshannon

It really boggles my mind how much BWV has increased in just 4 years.  I paid $93 for 25 points in 2015 and it was only that high because of the very small contract.  Makes me really wish we would have been able to spring for 100 points back then.  We would have paid in the $80's for that!


----------



## baleeve

I put an offer on a contract with them and Shontell claimed she couldn't get in touch with the seller. She strung me along for a couple of days and when I told her forget about it, all of a sudden she had the counter offer from the seller.  I think she was waiting for a higher offer to present itself. I have used resales dvc dot com  twice and cannot recommend them enough. Kristen and Jaki ***** are phenomenal.


----------



## baleeve

espov said:


> Has anyone ever used DVC by Resale? thoughts?



Please see my reply below. Mobile not working correctly.


----------



## espov

Thanks I put in an offer and no response. Called and email and nothing. I don’t do the buy now for the full price and I’m feeling like that’s why I didn’t get a call back. At this point I would appreciate a response at least. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## espov

chicagoshannon said:


> It really boggles my mind how much BWV has increased in just 4 years.  I paid $93 for 25 points in 2015 and it was only that high because of the very small contract.  Makes me really wish we would have been able to spring for 100 points back then.  We would have paid in the $80's for that!


I wish I would have done research about dvc a while ago could have gotten so much more for my money just a few months ago let alone a few years. And I could have been grandfathered into some of the perks. :/ lol


----------



## baleeve

espov said:


> Thanks I put in an offer and no response. Called and email and nothing. I don’t do the buy now for the full price and I’m feeling like that’s why I didn’t get a call back. At this point I would appreciate a response at least. Thanks for the feedback



Looks like a pattern. I waited three or four days too. I thought that was unprofessional. with something like this time is of the essence. Best of luck to you


----------



## KayKayJS

RV1900 said:


> RV1900---$73-$10665-135-AUL-Mar-0/18, 85/19, 135/20, 135/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/24
> 
> Hello all, this is my first contract (and first post) and I just wanted to say thank you for this absolutely amazing resource!



Hi! If you don't mind me asking, what broker did you go through and what the asking price per point originally? We are trying to buy a similar sized Aulani contract no higher than the $80s per point.


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> Thanks I put in an offer and no response. Called and email and nothing. I don’t do the buy now for the full price and I’m feeling like that’s why I didn’t get a call back. At this point I would appreciate a response at least. Thanks for the feedback


I made an offer with them back in April.  Heard back pretty quickly.  Didn't end up going with them so don't know anything about the process with them after offer.  I wonder what's going on with them.


----------



## kniquy

espov said:


> Has anyone ever used DVC by Resale? thoughts?


I just recently bought a poly contract through them.  Shontell was very responsive to all my emails.  I put in an offer (I did not do the "buy it now") and within a couple hours i had a response with a counter offer. I put in a counter offer to the counter offer and I'd say with in an hour i had a response.  I do think a lot of delays might have to do with the sellers -- you have to figure that the broker, no matter what company, is the middle man and is at the mercy of the sellers and how quickly they respond.  

Even during the buying process any questions i had sent to Shontell she was pretty responsive and quick.  I would have no problem using her again.  I just might go with a different closing company.  

On the DVC by resale site she has 3 different closing companies you could choose (all different costs) - This is where i felt i had less than stellar communication.  This was with Sweet's office.  I felt like i was pulling teeth to get updates and information on paperwork status and closing status.  But I guess that was on me because it was the closing company i selected.  They were the cheapest of the 3 offered.


----------



## espov

baleeve said:


> Looks like a pattern. I waited three or four days too. I thought that was unprofessional. with something like this time is of the essence. Best of luck to you


Yes, esp since they make you click confirming you will be signing the contract should it be accepted. Just seems silly to make it so “official” on the site and then not even a confirmation email or follow up call.


----------



## espov

kniquy said:


> I just recently bought a poly contract through them.  Shontell was very responsive to all my emails.  I put in an offer (I did not do the "buy it now") and within a couple hours i had a response with a counter offer. I put in a counter offer to the counter offer and I'd say with in an hour i had a response.  I do think a lot of delays might have to do with the sellers -- you have to figure that the broker, no matter what company, is the middle man and is at the mercy of the sellers and how quickly they respond.
> 
> Even during the buying process any questions i had sent to Shontell she was pretty responsive and quick.  I would have no problem using her again.  I just might go with a different closing company.
> 
> On the DVC by resale site she has 3 different closing companies you could choose (all different costs) - This is where i felt i had less than stellar communication.  This was with Sweet's office.  I felt like i was pulling teeth to get updates and information on paperwork status and closing status.  But I guess that was on me because it was the closing company i selected.  They were the cheapest of the 3 offered.



Thanks for your feedback. I understand sellers can be hard to reach and it is their call to accept or decline. However, I didn't even get a follow up call or an email. I would appreciate something coming back and stating yes we received an offer we will be reaching out to you etc. Just my opinion and how i would do business.


----------



## badeacon

The Jackal said:


> I couldn’t wait that long to use points, hope you get it.


 The fact that I would not be using any new DVC points until 2021 as 2020 is really already planned out, played a significant role in decision to offer.


----------



## arminnie

espov said:


> Has anyone ever used DVC by Resale? thoughts?


I used them as a seller last year. I never once got a phone call from them - never.  All correspondence was via email  - and it was very wrong several times. 

 You might like it as a buyer and they really strong armed me to price it very low. I refused to do so.  And my offer got taken anyway.  It at least it was at my price not $10 lower.  They also presented me with a ridiculously low offer ($40 below asking). Then they said it was a typo. Very sloppy work over and over again. 

I sold another contract this year via our sponsor here the Timeshare store. Totally different experience. Very professional and responsive.  Light years better  to deal with.


----------



## espov

arminnie said:


> I used them as a seller last year. I never once got a phone call from them - never.  All correspondence was via email  - and it was very wrong several times.
> 
> You might like it as a buyer and they really strong armed me to price it very low. I refused to do so.  And my offer got taken anyway.  It at least it was at my price not $10 lower.  They also presented me with a ridiculously low offer ($40 below asking). Then they said it was a typo. Very sloppy work over and over again.
> 
> I sold another contract this year via our sponsor here the Timeshare store. Totally different experience. Very professional and responsive.  Light years better  to deal with.



UPDATE— 
I finally got a call and an email. The seller accepted my offer and I will go through with the purchase. Mainly, bc it is the right use year and resort and the price point for such a small contract was too good to pass up hopefully Disney doesn’t feel the same way.


----------



## Rush

I hate to say finally, but it finally passed. 

Seems like the PVB streak thankfully won’t end with us. Maybe it was knowing the PVB passing history, or being our second resale, but this wait was much easier than our first. I know 23 days isn’t long in the grand scheme of things, but if we hit 23 days on our SSR resale back in March, I’d have been really on edge, thinking it surely was getting taken. 


Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


----------



## SG131

Rush said:


> I hate to say finally, but it finally passed.
> 
> Seems like the PVB streak thankfully won’t end with us. Maybe it was knowing the PVB passing history, or being our second resale, but this wait was much easier than our first. I know 23 days isn’t long in the grand scheme of things, but if we hit 23 days on our SSR resale back in March, I’d have been really on edge, thinking it surely was getting taken.
> 
> 
> Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


Congrats! Mine was sent the same day so now I will be checking my email every 5 min today......


----------



## espov

Troy821 said:


> I just put one in with Poly too. I’m fairly new to this though. What’s the thinking as to why it seems like all the Poly contracts are skating through?


I am about to put another small one with Polynesian, so I hope this trend continues. Good Luck on yours!!!


----------



## SG131

So excited! 

SG131---$129-$21010-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


----------



## Noah_t

Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24, passed 6/12

I just received notification my offer passed too!


----------



## badeacon

Rush said:


> I hate to say finally, but it finally passed.
> 
> Seems like the PVB streak thankfully won’t end with us. Maybe it was knowing the PVB passing history, or being our second resale, but this wait was much easier than our first. I know 23 days isn’t long in the grand scheme of things, but if we hit 23 days on our SSR resale back in March, I’d have been really on edge, thinking it surely was getting taken.
> 
> 
> Rush---$145-$15701-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


Congratulations!  My PVB contract was sent same day so hopefully I will hear soon.

and I just received email that passed!


----------



## Katie L

Noah_t said:


> Noah_t---$139-$34184-225-BLT-Mar-0/18, 450/19, 225/20, 225/21- sent 5/24, passed 6/12
> 
> I just received notification my offer passed too!



Maybe they've backed off ROFRing EVERYTHING. Fully loaded and under $140! Congrats.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$150-$16210-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


----------



## Jkarrows

Great news, just heard our new SSR contract @99 dollars per point has passed through Disney and they have not exercised the ROFR like they did on the first one, happy days.


----------



## JMBM

We're first timers with DVC (and buying resale) and our contract was just submitted to Disney.  We're hoping everything will go through in time to book a trip in May - split between PVB and AKL.  Is this a pipe dream? Especially if we don't close until August?


JMBM---$147-$31487-200-PVB-Oct-28/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/12


----------



## Rush

JMBM said:


> We're first timers with DVC (and buying resale) and our contract was just submitted to Disney.  We're hoping everything will go through in time to book a trip in May - split between PVB and AKL.  Is this a pipe dream? Especially if we don't close until August?
> 
> 
> JMBM---$147-$31487-200-PVB-Oct-28/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/12


Good luck!

I wouldn’t say that’s a pipe dream, we booked AKL, albeit a 1 br at Kidani in May of this year for a Sept trip for 5 nights. That’s just 5 months out, in the ramp up to the busy DVC season. Just don’t plan on getting the cheapest rooms, if you want that and do, great, but don’t plan on that.

As for PVB, I’d say the same is true, although only slightly less likely than AKV.

Keep in mind, if all your points are PVB, you can’t book AKV until 7 months anyway.


----------



## SG131

Also, even though I just passed today, they have already received the estoppel!


----------



## Transvection

Iestyn5150 said:


> Sure. For AKV loaded contracts to pass I believe you need to be around $116 per point inclusive. So work out the point price you want to offer from a combination of the dues, closing fees and offer price divided by the amount of points being purchased. That will give you an actual price per point instead of just the face value. I believe, and it’s just a theory, that if a combined price of over $116 is offered they usually get passed. So, an AKV contract of 200 points at a value of $105 per point, but with the additional costs of closing and dues from current and banked points, would total around $23,500. Divide that figure by 200 and it’s actual price per point is $117. Now, before I get shouted at I know cheaper contracts do get through sometimes but if you’re looking to put Disney off ROFR’ing I think this is the way to go.



By your theory, this one should have passed, right?

Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23, taken 5/8

116.31 pp


----------



## Iestyn5150

Transvection said:


> By your theory, this one should have passed, right?
> 
> Shawn Miller---$106-$27916-240-AKV-Oct-0/17, 6/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 4/23, taken 5/8
> 
> 116.31 pp



Yup, that’s knackered my theory! Mine was stripped but all in came in at 116.51pp. Baffling!


----------



## Transvection

Iestyn5150 said:


> Yup, that’s knackered my theory! Mine was stripped but all in came in at 116.51pp. Baffling!



It was a good theory.  Who really knows the rhyme or reason behind them.  I am on #4 and have no faith it will pass.  But we'll see.


----------



## crvetter

Just to give an idea @RamblinWreck did an analysis for Jan-March thread and found stripped contracts were taken at a much higher rate during that period. Here are some of the posts relevant:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ormatting-tool.3726925/page-108#post-60383787https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ormatting-tool.3726925/page-109#post-60384487


----------



## Rush

SG131 said:


> Also, even though I just passed today, they have already received the estoppel!


That is odd, I think we may have as well. The title company didn’t specifically say they received it, but they sent me the closing documents today, the same day we passed ROFR. Last time we waited 7 days for closing docs.


----------



## SG131

Rush said:


> That is odd, I think we may have as well. The title company didn’t specifically say they received it, but they sent me the closing documents today, the same day we passed ROFR. Last time we waited 7 days for closing docs.


Yeah they sent closing docs and I was like wait don’t you need the estoppel first and they said they already had it. I didn’t expect that step to go so quickly. I plan on sending them back tomorrow, the sooner we close the better. I’m hoping to check out TOWL in August!


----------



## badeacon

Rush said:


> That is odd, I think we may have as well. The title company didn’t specifically say they received it, but they sent me the closing documents today, the same day we passed ROFR. Last time we waited 7 days for closing docs.


I received my closing documents this afternoon and the ROFR letter from Disney was dated today.


----------



## Katie L

Katie L---$102.5-$21305-200-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 200/20- sent 5/21, taken 6/12

0 for 2. Not sure I have the stamina of @pangyal

Honestly not sure what we are going to do at all. But we might put a pause on the hunt for a contract. Or I might keep looking at all these mailing lists and put something in next week.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Katie L said:


> Katie L---$102.5-$21305-200-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 200/20- sent 5/21, taken 6/12
> 
> 0 for 2. Not sure I have the stamina of @pangyal
> 
> Honestly not sure what we are going to do at all. But we might put a pause on the hunt for a contract. Or I might keep looking at all these mailing lists and put something in next week.


oh man.  So sorry.   Keep at it!  One has to get through.


----------



## espov

espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19/27PT- sent 6/11 

Hope this one passes as quickly as the 1st. After this maybe direct purchase at OKW for perks; what is the minimal points you can buy? I know if i went direct before becoming a member it would have been 100 pts, but does that change after becoming a member.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rush

espov said:


> espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19/27PT- sent 6/11
> 
> Hope this one passes as quickly as the 1st. After this maybe direct purchase at OKW for perks; what is the minimal points you can buy? I know if i went direct before becoming a member it would have been 100 pts, but does that change after becoming a member.
> 
> Thank you so much.


The number of points you can buy is dependent on the resort you are buying. Getting the perks requires owning 75 points direct in a single membership, as of today. Those that had a blue card prior to the increase to 75 still have it and all the perks, but buying today requires 75 points.

Btw, we bought 75 SSR points as a first time member. 100 was just what was shown on the website at the time because I believe that was the CCV minimum purchase for a new member.


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19/27PT- sent 6/11
> 
> Hope this one passes as quickly as the 1st. After this maybe direct purchase at OKW for perks; what is the minimal points you can buy? I know if i went direct before becoming a member it would have been 100 pts, but does that change after becoming a member.
> 
> Thank you so much.


you have to buy 75 points now to be considered a direct member.   Is OKW the cheapest direct resort?  And do they sell you the 2057 expiration?


----------



## crvetter

chicagoshannon said:


> Is OKW the cheapest direct resort?


Of the WDW resorts yes. OKW - 156, SSR - 160, AKV/BRV - 176


chicagoshannon said:


> And do they sell you the 2057 expiration?


If you buy OKW direct, it is always 2057.


----------



## espov

crvetter said:


> Of the WDW resorts yes. OKW - 156, SSR - 160, AKV/BRV - 176
> 
> If you buy OKW direct, it is always 2057.


Thank you for this information. As I knew it was the cheapest, I wasn’t sure about the 2057 exp yr. That also went into play in selecting OKW since you get a few more years than SSR. But will I be able to buy 25 at a time or does it have to be the 75 at once. (I understand i won’t get the perks until I have 75 assuming they don’t change the requirements) we just made two purchases and don’t want to keep throwing all my cash at Disney at once. Lol


----------



## crvetter

espov said:


> Thank you for this information. As I knew it was the cheapest, I wasn’t sure about the 2057 exp yr. That also went into play in selecting OKW since you get a few more years than SSR. But will I be able to buy 25 at a time or does it have to be the 75 at once. (I understand i won’t get the perks until I have 75 assuming they don’t change the requirements) we just made two purchases and don’t want to keep throwing all my cash at Disney at once. Lol


Yes if cash. I believe CCV and DRR are the only two resorts that require 50 for existing owners.


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> Thank you for this information. As I knew it was the cheapest, I wasn’t sure about the 2057 exp yr. That also went into play in selecting OKW since you get a few more years than SSR. But will I be able to buy 25 at a time or does it have to be the 75 at once. (I understand i won’t get the perks until I have 75 assuming they don’t change the requirements) we just made two purchases and don’t want to keep throwing all my cash at Disney at once. Lol


I don't know but if you can and only buy 50 now (current minimum add on I believe) you risk them raising the minimum next year (or whenever).  When they changed the rule in 2016 25 was the minimum to become direct members.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

espov said:


> Has anyone ever used DVC by Resale? thoughts?


Shontell did a great job for me and kept us well informed.  We had a very fast closing with Sweet, so it was all good for us.


----------



## ScubaCat

espov said:


> But will I be able to buy 25 at a time or does it have to be the 75 at once. (I understand i won’t get the perks until I have 75 assuming they don’t change the requirements) we just made two purchases and don’t want to keep throwing all my cash at Disney at once. Lol



They can be separate contracts.  They just have to add up to 75 under one membership number.  However, the current regime in charge is really a bunch of pigs that like to stick it to members as much as possible, so they could certainly increase that at any time.


----------



## DBFire

DBFire---$148-$31747-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 364/19, 200/20- sent 6/13


----------



## chcknctlt

chcknctlt---$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21 - sent 5/22, taken 6/13

That was a tough one. $110 at AKV seemed to be a sure thing. Ugh.


----------



## Iestyn5150

chcknctlt said:


> chcknctlt---$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21 - sent 5/22, taken 6/13
> 
> That was a tough one. $110 at AKV seemed to be a sure thing. Ugh.



I’d say you’re about $8-10 per point shy on a small contract like that. The smaller the amount of points the higher the offer needs to be. I’ve had offers on 250 point contracts  taken at $108, indicating they are expecting much higher offers than what would have been acceptable in the past.


----------



## chcknctlt

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’d say you’re about $8-10 per point shy on a small contract like that. The smaller the amount of points the higher the offer needs to be. I’ve had offers on 250 point contracts  taken at $108, indicating they are expecting much higher offers than what would have been acceptable in the past.


thanks for the feedback...just wondering why Disney would distinguish between price of smaller contracts vs larger...


----------



## Iestyn5150

chcknctlt said:


> thanks for the feedback...just wondering why Disney would distinguish between price of smaller contracts vs larger...



It doesn’t make sense but it’s definitely something they’ve done historically.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chcknctlt said:


> thanks for the feedback...just wondering why Disney would distinguish between price of smaller contracts vs larger...



IMO, although none of us know why DVC takes what they take, small contracts are generally less appealing to DVC.  They can break up a contract, change the UY etc.  They don't want to be paying a premium when they don't have to but every now and then they'll buy things that don't seem to make a lot of sense.  

Just continue to bid what you feel comfortable in paying is always my recommendation.


----------



## chcknctlt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> IMO, although none of us know why DVC takes what they take, small contracts are generally less appealing to DVC.  They can break up a contract, change the UY etc.  They don't want to be paying a premium when they don't have to but every now and then they'll buy things that don't seem to make a lot of sense.
> 
> Just continue to bid what you feel comfortable in paying is always my recommendation.



We have points already and this would have just been an add on, so not devastated but still stinks.


----------



## samcdonald2019

chcknctlt said:


> chcknctlt---$110-$5,500-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21 - sent 5/22, taken 6/13
> 
> That was a tough one. $110 at AKV seemed to be a sure thing. Ugh.



I wonder if because it was stripped?  I read that they take stripped because no MF.  I am waiting for a loaded 30 at BR right now - should be back next week - I will format and post when I know.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’d say you’re about $8-10 per point shy on a small contract like that. The smaller the amount of points the higher the offer needs to be. I’ve had offers on 250 point contracts  taken at $108, indicating they are expecting much higher offers than what would have been acceptable in the past.


I wouldn't pay $118 for AKV, that's a lot past market value right now.  Just try again at what you're comfortable with.  One will pass eventually.  $110 definitely seems about right for AKV.  Lots pass at that price.


----------



## Katie L

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’d say you’re about $8-10 per point shy on a small contract like that. The smaller the amount of points the higher the offer needs to be. I’ve had offers on 250 point contracts  taken at $108, indicating they are expecting much higher offers than what would have been acceptable in the past.



I'd go look at the first page - Disney is not this clear cut. That's why they always call it a drunken monkey.


----------



## tarajean1962

I am so sad about your contract.  I know nothing about what Is taken and what is passed but I just wanted to say that I agree it stinks!  We are waiting on a bid right now and I am not hopeful that it will pass either.. We are in the same position as you as we already have direct points.  I am of the mind that if this doesn’t pass, we will find something that does, but it still stinks.


----------



## tarajean1962

Katie L said:


> Katie L---$102.5-$21305-200-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 225/19, 200/20- sent 5/21, taken 6/12
> 
> 0 for 2. Not sure I have the stamina of @pangyal
> 
> Honestly not sure what we are going to do at all. But we might put a pause on the hunt for a contract. Or I might keep looking at all these mailing lists and put something in next week.


I am sorry.  We bid on something very similar.  Our price point was a little higher but the contract is very similar.  Keep trying because it is still much cheaper than you would pay for a direct one!!


----------



## grubens

I cannot believe we are actually taking a third run at this.  Especially considering we keep chasing more points at higher prices.  Oh well, here is our third and I think final attempt.

grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> I will get the correct format when I get home tonight. I hadn't posted because I was afraid to jinx it but we passed!
> 
> AKV March use year 100 points with 35 banked from '18 and all going forward. Was listed for $105 but we offered and paid $113, I didn't want to risk it being taken. Sent May 20, passed June 7.
> 
> Broker is Fidelity and we specified to use Jeffrey C. Sweet to avoid standard delays with First American. So excited!!!
> 
> We already own 100 BWV purchased resale in 2012 but have been getting points transferred in almost every year and we're borrowed out on it, so it was time to add on. Just wish we had done it sooner!



Sorry it took me so long to come back with the correct string. Here it is (I originally typo'd 35 points banked, it's really 34).

marsh0013---$113-$12748-100-AKV-Mar-0/18, 134/19, 100/20- sent 5/20, passed 6/7


----------



## Jkarrows

Just done my string.

jkarrows---$99-$21405-200-SSR-Mar-20/18, 200/19, 193/20- sent 5/24, passed 6/12


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul---$132-$28578-200-BLT-Dec-13/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 5/18, taken 6/4


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Bridgetbriarrose---$92-$20180-210-OKW-Mar-0/18, 39/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 6/7


----------



## ScubaCat

bridgetbriarrose said:


> Bridgetbriarrose---$92-$20180-210-OKW-Mar-0/18, 39/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 6/7


Good luck. That's quite a good price these days!


----------



## Albee

I was reading earlier entries and am wondering what are DVC members talking about when a resale is subsidized?


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Albee said:


> I was reading earlier entries and am wondering what are DVC members talking about when a resale is subsidized?



Subsidized refers to dues at Aulani. Some early contracts from Aulani have subsidized dues that is about $2 less per point each year.  Dues was initially and erroneously calculated way too low, this was the concession. 
There are reportedly some Vero Beach contracts with subsidized dues but I have not seen one on the resale market in recent months.


----------



## Albee

GoofyCoaster said:


> Subsidized refers to dues at Aulani. Some early contracts from Aulani have subsidized dues that is about $2 less per point each year.  Dues was initially and erroneously calculated way too low, this was the concession.
> There are reportedly some Vero Beach contracts with subsidized dues but I have not seen one on the resale market in recent months.


Ok, thanks


----------



## wgould

wgould---$98-$28067-260-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/7


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hi all. Question if I may, regarding purchasing ‘one time’ points. Do you purchase them at the point of booking or do they need to be purchased prior to making the booking, so they are in your account when you actually make the booking?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hi all. Question if I may, regarding purchasing ‘one time’ points. Do you purchase them at the point of booking or do they need to be purchased prior to making the booking, so they are in your account when you actually make the booking?



You need to call in to purchase when you are booking.  They are not something you can use online, you always have to call.


----------



## Iestyn5150

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You need to call in to purchase when you are booking.  They are not something you can use online, you always have to call.



Even as an overseas owner?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Even as an overseas owner?



Yes that makes no difference.  They cannot be seen online nor purchased online.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck. That's quite a good price these days!


Thanks, we'll need all the luck we can get, I just am such a pessimist I feel Disney will definitely ROFR it so I'd rather know sooner than later so we can offer on another one lol


----------



## Iestyn5150

Ok, hypothetical scenario here. I want to visit WDW in September 2021 at my home resort, so able to book in October 2020. If I’m short can I borrow some of 2022’s points even though I’m booking in 2020?


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> Ok, hypothetical scenario here. I want to visit WDW in September 2021 at my home resort, so able to book in October 2020. If I’m short can I borrow some of 2022’s points even though I’m booking in 2020?


The answer would depend on your UY. If September 2021 falls in your 2020 UY (which would be the case if you have an Oct. or Dec. UY), then you cannot borrow 2022 points for that reservation. Otherwise you would be okay to borrow 2022 points. The points only have to be usable during the nights of your stay. It’s not determined by the date that you make the reservation.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Marionnette said:


> The answer would depend on your UY. If September 2021 falls in your 2020 UY (which would be the case if you have an Oct. or Dec. UY), then you cannot borrow 2022 points for that reservation. Otherwise you would be okay to borrow 2022 points. The points only have to be usable during the nights of your stay. It’s not determined by the date that you make the reservation.



So even though I’m going in 2021 because I have a December use year I can’t borrow 2022’s points for a 2021 booking? I was under the impression the use year was only relevant when banking points, can I assume this is yet more mis-information I’ve been fed?


----------



## Marionnette

Iestyn5150 said:


> So even though I’m going in 2021 because I have a December use year I can’t borrow 2022’s points for a 2021 booking? I was under the impression the use year was only relevant when banking points, can I assume this is yet more mis-information I’ve been fed?


September 2021 falls inside of your December 2020 UY, which runs from December 1, 2020 thru November 30, 2021. You cannot borrow December 2022 into the 2020 UY.  I don’t know who told you that UY is only important when it comes to banking. There’s a very informative thread called Understanding Use Year. I suggest that you read it. December UYs can be very confusing.


----------



## clutter

Iestyn5150 said:


> Ok, hypothetical scenario here. I want to visit WDW in September 2021 at my home resort, so able to book in October 2020. If I’m short can I borrow some of 2022’s points even though I’m booking in 2020?



With a December UY, you would be booking Sep 2021 with your 2020 points.  So you could borrow from your 2021 points, but not your 2022.


----------



## Iestyn5150

clutter said:


> With a December UY, you would be booking Sep 2021 with your 2020 points.  So you could borrow from your 2021 points, but not your 2022.



This is exactly how I assumed it would work but after asking previously with a similar question I was told I was wrong. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> This is exactly how I assumed it would work but after asking previously with a similar question I was told I was wrong. Thank you for clarifying.



To clarify a bit more.  Drop the thought that when you book is anything more than 11 months for home Resort and 7 months for non home resort.   Remember that points can only ever be banked ahead once and if not used they expire.  And points can only be borrowed back one year and are stuck in that UY and will expire if not used by the end of it.  

Next_, what_ points can be used are based only on the date of your stay and when you can book it has no bearing beyond the previously mentioned 11 and 7 months.  A stay in Sept 2021 falls in the 2020 Dec UY (points valid from Dec 1, 2020- Nov 30, 2021).  Since the stay is in the 2020 UY and points can only be banked 1 year ahead or borrowed 1 year back then it’s easy to know you could use banked 2019 points or borrowed 2021 points if you have them.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! We’re throwing our hat into the ring again! 3rd times a charm, right??!  We offered $2 more per point over asking. I’m really hoping this one will pass! 

mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16


----------



## SG131

Now that my contract passed ROFR I got my first ever DVC sales pitch via email.  Including offering tours to non-members.  Sorry, they're a bit late to try to get me to buy through them.


----------



## BcIcemen

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! We’re throwing our hat into the ring again! 3rd times a charm, right??!  We offered $2 more per point over asking. I’m really hoping this one will pass!
> 
> mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16



I would have went to a even $100. That is just me though. Good Luck and here is a little pixie dust for the journey.


----------



## tarajean1962

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! We’re throwing our hat into the ring again! 3rd times a charm, right??!  We offered $2 more per point over asking. I’m really hoping this one will pass!
> 
> mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16


You are so cute and I wish you nothing but luck on this third try!!  The third time is definitely the charm and things come in threes


----------



## mrsap

tarajean1962 said:


> You are so cute and I wish you nothing but luck on this third try!!  The third time is definitely the charm and things come in threes



Thank you so much!!!



BcIcemen said:


> I would have went to a even $100. That is just me though. Good Luck and here is a little pixie dust for the journey.



We were thinking that too, but hope $99 will be sufficient. A 200 point just passed for $99 so I’m hoping that’s a good sign!!! Thank you!!


----------



## robertjoyce9

robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-0/17, 33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17

The $105 seems low to me, but we are paying full 2019 dues and closing costs, so effectively over the $117 price per point that seems to make the cut


----------



## tarajean1962

robertjoyce9 said:


> robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-0/17, 33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17
> 
> The $105 seems low to me, but we are paying full 2019 dues and closing costs, so effectively over the $117 price per point that seems to make the cut


We are waiting on a fairly similar contract.  Ours was for 200 points at the same price point.  Same deal with 2019 dues.  We shall see.  Good luck to you!!


----------



## hichicha

hichicha---$141.25-$24432-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17


----------



## robertjoyce9

tarajean1962 said:


> We are waiting on a fairly similar contract.  Ours was for 200 points at the same price point.  Same deal with 2019 dues.  We shall see.  Good luck to you!!


Good luck to you as well!


----------



## jenniecakes

jenniecakes---$104-$28549-250-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/24, passed 6/12 

This is my first DVC contract, so excited that it passed.  I was really worried that it was going to get taken!


----------



## AKJ888

AKJ888 said:


> AKJ888---$115-$12232-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 100/20- sent 5/30



We just got word today that it Passed!!!


----------



## two-foxes

No nail biter for us on this one if we would pass or not, but we are elated just the same!   

two-foxes---$89-$21877-230-AUL-Sep-0/18, 162/19, 230/20- sent 5/27, passed 6/18


----------



## motherof5

Lots of AKV passes.  Unbelievable one at  $93pp with all of 2018 & 2019 pts.  Wow!


----------



## chicagoshannon

motherof5 said:


> Lots of AKV passes.  Unbelievable one at  $93pp with all of 2018 & 2019 pts.  Wow!


where did you see that?


----------



## motherof5

chicagoshannon said:


> you have to buy 75 points now to be considered a direct member.   Is OKW the cheapest direct resort?  And do they sell you the 2057 expiration?


Yes they sell direct til 2057.  OKW and SSR I think are the two cheapest for $pp but SSR dues are overall cheaper.


----------



## motherof5

bridgetbriarrose said:


> Bridgetbriarrose---$92-$20180-210-OKW-Mar-0/18, 39/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 6/7


Good luck.  Great price if this passes!


----------



## Iestyn5150

chicagoshannon said:


> where did you see that?



It’s in this quarters ‘passed’ list.


----------



## samcdonald2019

samcdonald2019---$126-$4414-30-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 30/18, 30/19, 30/20- sent 6/3, passed 6/18

So excited!  My first contact, oh so little bitty, but a gateway for more to come...


----------



## caliber_kazoo

caliber_kazoo---$145-$38900-250-PVB-Oct-0/18, 257/19, 250/20- sent 6/3, passed 6/18


----------



## Jkarrows

Can i ask you guys how long you had to wait from the forms being sent to the seller before you heard back, yes i am sure it's the seller that holds things up but as yet i have not heard anything back?

he wait is a real nail pain.


----------



## billsfan12345

billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31, taken 6/18

That's what I get for trying to get a great deal, oh well.


----------



## BcIcemen

billsfan12345 said:


> billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31, taken 6/18
> 
> That's what I get for trying to get a great deal, oh well.


Nice try though


----------



## ptlohmysoul

billsfan12345 said:


> billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31, taken 6/18
> 
> That's what I get for trying to get a great deal, oh well.



At least you know you didn't pass up a good opportunity!  I'm on my 4th try for BLT.


----------



## espov

Jkarrows said:


> Can i ask you guys how long you had to wait from the forms being sent to the seller before you heard back, yes i am sure it's the seller that holds things up but as yet i have not heard anything back?
> 
> he wait is a real nail pain.


Here is a thread that shows the closing time.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-248#post-60744150


----------



## kboo

billsfan12345 said:


> billsfan12345---$138-$37117-250-BLT-Jun-0/18, 310/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 5/31, taken 6/18
> 
> That's what I get for trying to get a great deal, oh well.



Sorry. I saw a few new listings at under $140 for BLT, wonder if they will get taken...


----------



## RamblinWreck

Since I still see it sitting in the "waiting" category.

RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 4/1, passed 4/17


----------



## RamblinWreck

crvetter said:


> Just to give an idea @RamblinWreck did an analysis for Jan-March thread and found stripped contracts were taken at a much higher rate during that period. Here are some of the posts relevant:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ormatting-tool.3726925/page-108#post-60383787https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ormatting-tool.3726925/page-109#post-60384487


Thanks for the shout out!

If people found this useful, I could do it again at the end of this quarter.


----------



## pangyal

Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19

FINALLY


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> FINALLY



Persistence pays off!  Congrats!!


----------



## Katie L

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> FINALLY



Congrats!!!!! You give hope to the rest of us.


----------



## DaveNan

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> FINALLY


Glad to see you passed!  I was beginning to wonder if they had you flagged in the system because of all your work here.


----------



## pangyal

RamblinWreck said:


> Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> If people found this useful, I could do it again at the end of this quarter.


I really liked your analysis. I would love to see more if you have time


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Off to my happy place tomorrow (AKL).

I'll update again and make the new thread after Canada Day. Now many of you will need to look up when that is if you want to know when the update will happen


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$101-$16905-160-AKV-Apr-0/18, 11/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/31, passed 6/19
> 
> FINALLY


Congratulations!!


----------



## N8TR8

N8TR8---$97-$16271-150-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 6/20


----------



## Beazle

Beazle - $89 – $ 31150, - 350 - BRV @ WL- Sep -3/19, 350/20 -  sent 5/12 –passed 6/20.

As you all know, the wait is truly awful.  But well done to Jason and the other great people at The Timeshare Store.


----------



## SG131

Beazle said:


> Beazle - $89 – $ 31150, - 350 - BRV @ WL- Sep -3/19, 350/20 -  sent 5/12 –passed 6/20.
> 
> As you all know, the wait is truly awful.  But well done to Jason and the other great people at The Timeshare Store.


WOW that's a really long wait! Congrats though!


----------



## suemom2kay

SG131 said:


> So excited!
> 
> SG131---$129-$21010-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 5/22, passed 6/12


congratulations!  Looks just like my BCV contract!  Love loaded contracts!!!


----------



## Tink10

Tink10---$57-$11959-200-VB-Feb-0/18, 11/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/4 *Passed 6/21*


----------



## BigOnDis

BigonDis---$103-$22564-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 6/21


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hey all. Quick question, after purchasing a resale contract do Disney send you a title deed of ownership?


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated! Off to my happy place tomorrow (AKL).


You mean you left, previously??


----------



## ScubaCat

Beazle said:


> Beazle - $89 – $ 31150, - 350 - BRV @ WL- Sep -3/19, 350/20 -  sent 5/12 –passed 6/20.
> 
> As you all know, the wait is truly awful.  But well done to Jason and the other great people at The Timeshare Store.


Could you reformat that for the list with the link in post#1?


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$163-$11912-67-PVB-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 108/19, 67/20- sent 6/4, passed 6/21


----------



## Beazle

Beazle---$89-$32150-350-BRV@WL-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 350/20- sent 5/12, passed 6/20


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

Ecstatic Eeyore---$160-$45837-270-BLT-Aug-0/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/20

Glad that this one went through.  Ended up paying more per point than my last contract that was ROFR'd.  At least this one isn't a stripped contract.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> Ecstatic Eeyore---$160-$45837-270-BLT-Aug-0/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 5/31, passed 6/20
> 
> Glad that this one went through.  Ended up paying more per point than my last contract that was ROFR'd.  At least this one isn't a stripped contract.


Congrats. I’m waiting on my BLT decision. I’m really anxious about it. And find myself wishing I’d paid more per point. Enjoy all those points!!!


----------



## princessmocha

princessmocha---$100-$23853-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 182/19, 198/20- sent 6/22

Our first time attempting to buy resale!   My add-on-itis has been strong since we first bought.  Crossing my fingers that we pass ROFR.


----------



## Pluto 32

Pluto 32---$130-$21472-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/24

There’s no way this is going to pass ROFR. It would be the first in BLT resell history.  For what it’s worth I’ll keep my fingers crossed.  LOL!


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

I had a contract submitted for $135 a point with a completely stripped contract for August and the mouse snatched it right up.  You might get lucky with a Feb. use year since there seem to be so many on the market.


----------



## Troy821

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> I had a contract submitted for $135 a point with a completely stripped contract for August and the mouse snatched it right up.  You might get lucky with a Feb. use year since there seem to be so many on the market.


I didn't think use year mattered to Disney anymore since they could make the points whatever use year they wanted?


----------



## Pluto 32

Troy821 said:


> I didn't think use year mattered to Disney anymore since they could make the points whatever use year they wanted?


How does that work?


----------



## Troy821

Pluto 32 said:


> How does that work?


https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years


----------



## The Jackal

Pluto 32 said:


> How does that work?


DVC can buy back any contract and resell it. Before they had to keep the use year the same. They changed how it had to remain the same and can now change it to any use year they decide. So if you want to buy direct June use year, they can buy back any use year and change it to June when they sell it to you.


----------



## ScubaCat

Troy821 said:


> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years



That article was posted on April 16th.  I vaguely recall someone mentioning that prior, but I just can't place when, where, or who that was?!  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvdmc-files-amendments-to-separate-use-year-from-unit.3741165/


----------



## Suzabella

Suzabella---$98-$16,449-150-BRV-Aug-16/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 6/12

We've been waiting nearly 15 years for this!


----------



## Troy821

ScubaCat said:


> That article was posted on April 16th.  I vaguely recall someone mentioning that prior, but I just can't place when, where, or who that was?!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvdmc-files-amendments-to-separate-use-year-from-unit.3741165/


That was before my time!


----------



## Kevin4321

Kevin4321---$115-$18310-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 44/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/24


----------



## Disneykate605

Suzabella said:


> Suzabella---$98-$16,449-150-BRV-Aug-16/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 6/12
> 
> We've been waiting nearly 15 years for this!


Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## ScubaCat

Troy821 said:


> That was before my time!


That wasn't meant to call you out   I was just pointing out that I sent that to dvcnews.com and they posted it and took full credit.  We'll see if I ever tip them off to a story again!


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$148-$12228-75-PVB-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 6/7, passed 6/25


----------



## Iestyn5150

Suzabella said:


> Suzabella---$98-$16,449-150-BRV-Aug-16/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 6/12
> 
> We've been waiting nearly 15 years for this!



Wow, I thought my 37 days ROFR wait was bad enough!


----------



## Suzabella

That's hysterical!! What I meant was...we first stayed at VWL 15 years ago and have wanted to purchase points there since but we had kid's college to think of...and mine. Last one graduated in December so this is how we spent our 'raise'.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Suzabella said:


> That's hysterical!! What I meant was...we first stayed at VWL 15 years ago and have wanted to purchase points there since but we had kid's college to think of...and mine. Last one graduated in December so this is how we spent our 'raise'.



Have a blast, you sound like you’ve earned it!  We visit every 2 years from the UK and looked into DVC back in 2013, before we were aware of the resale market. We chose against it at that time due to Disney’s prices. Wish I’d looked deeper into it at that point, still, we’ve got our contract too now, happy days!


----------



## wgould

wgould---$98-$28067-260-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25 

Darn it!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wgould said:


> wgould---$98-$28067-260-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25
> 
> Darn it!!



I’m a little surprised the took an extended!


----------



## wgould

Yeah, we hadn’t really seen any that had been taken so we were optimistic. At least we found out relatively quickly,


----------



## Suzabella

> wgould---$98-$28067-260-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25
> 
> Darn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blast, you sound like you’ve earned it!  We visit every 2 years from the UK and looked into DVC back in 2013, before we were aware of the resale market. We chose against it at that time due to Disney’s prices. Wish I’d looked deeper into it at that point, still, we’ve got our contract too now, happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just in the UK for 10 days.  Got back last week.
> 
> We went to WDW ahead of a tour with Marriott 20 or so years ago and stayed at VWL.  Loved it there!!  While at WDW, we toured DVC and they were selling HHI.  We were tempted but bought Marriott.  The expiration seemed like a big deal at the time and I agree with you; wish we'd looked into it more at the time.  12 years ago, we purchased our first HHI contract resale but with the cost of attorneys fees in SC, we opted to go direct next as the price difference wasn't worth it at the time. This time with VBR, the price difference was significant between direct and resale.  So excited to book that first trip at our new 'home'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Transvection

Try number 4 taken:

Shawn Miller---$107-$26742-240-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 50/19, 240/20- sent 6/4 taken 6/25

On to #5 I guess.  Really not feeling it at this point.  Very demoralizing.


----------



## kellita119

Sad but not surprised.

kellita119---$140-$35445-240-BCV-Apr-2/18, 148/19, 240/20- sent 6/5, taken 6/26


----------



## Jkarrows

Suzabella said:


> Suzabella---$98-$16,449-150-BRV-Aug-16/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 6/12
> 
> We've been waiting nearly 15 years for this!



I know how you feel we looked at DVC around 10 years ago but did not have the funds available to put up front and being from the UK it is harder to get loans ect for DVC so we feel your pain but like you we have just brought our DVC membership so welcome to the family.


----------



## tarajean1962

Tarajean1962---$105-$23447-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 200/20- sent 6/5-taken 6/26.


----------



## Wfishy5

Had 2 more taken...  It looks like $100 per point it is.
wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/3
wfishy5---$92-$24670-260-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/10, taken 6/24


----------



## Jkarrows

Wfishy5 said:


> Had 2 more taken...  It looks like $100 per point it is.
> wfishy5---$97-$19985-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 1/19, 200/20- sent 5/16, taken 6/3
> wfishy5---$92-$24670-260-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 260/20- sent 6/10, taken 6/24



Like you I have found that anything below 103 dollars gets taken, 104 dollars I have found is the magic number.


----------



## ExcitableMouse

Got it! 2nd try.

ExcitableMouse---$149-$47680-BLT-June-640/19, 320/20, 320/21-sent 5/24, passed 6/17


----------



## Jkarrows

ExcitableMouse said:


> Got it! 2nd try.
> 
> ExcitableMouse---$149-$47680-BLT-June-640/19, 320/20, 320/21-sent 5/24, passed 6/17



Wow that's some contract, your going to enjoy great times, glad to read it passed for you.


----------



## bookluvrgirl

bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27

fingers and toes crossed . I know Disney has been executing ROFR a lot on these, but I saw one slip thru in May.  Hopefully they have had their fill for awhile.


----------



## KStash

KStash---$102-$16974-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 10/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27 

First DVC contract, hoping it passes ROFR!


----------



## ___Jman___

Passed

___jman___---$129-$7346-50-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/26, passed 6/12


----------



## ___Jman___

bookluvrgirl said:


> bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-June-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/27
> 
> fingers and toes crossed . I know Disney has been executing ROFR a lot on these, but I saw one slip thru in May.  Hopefully they have had their fill for awhile.


Good luck!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

ExcitableMouse said:


> Got it! 2nd try.
> 
> ExcitableMouse---$149-$47680-BLT-June-640/19, 320/20, 320/21-sent 5/24, passed 6/17


Great deal but could you format that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Thanks!


----------



## Transvection

Hopefully following in @pangyal foot steps, 5th time is a charm?

Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 7/28 

Fingers, toes .... hairs crossed


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

bridgetbriarrose---$92-$20180-210-OKW-Mar-39/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/7, taken 6/25

Didn't get this deal, but already have another offer accepted on a loaded 230 pt contract!


----------



## samcdonald2019

samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27 

In the past I have not been interested in Saratoga, but I've research more and toured through the grounds on recent stay at Port Orleans Riverside.  I think this contract is highly like to get taken, but with the seller paying 2020 dues and splitting the closing costs, plus a delayed closing, it's worth a shot -- wish me luck


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

samcdonald2019 said:


> samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27
> 
> In the past I have not been interested in Saratoga, but I've research more and toured through the grounds on recent stay at Port Orleans Riverside.  I think this contract is highly like to get taken, but with the seller paying 2020 dues and splitting the closing costs, plus a delayed closing, it's worth a shot -- wish me luck



I'd think it has a good chance.  Good luck!


----------



## Suzabella

samcdonald2019 said:


> samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27
> 
> In the past I have not been interested in Saratoga, but I've research more and toured through the grounds on recent stay at Port Orleans Riverside.  I think this contract is highly like to get taken, but with the seller paying 2020 dues and splitting the closing costs, plus a delayed closing, it's worth a shot -- wish me luck



Best of luck!!


----------



## tarajean1962

We have also just had another offer accepted:

tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28

We shall see............We were kind of expecting our first try to be taken but I will say it was still disappointing.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hello everyone, it’s me with yet more questions! I’m finally able to login to my online DVC account and I’m starting to learn all its little quirks. As I’ll always be booking at 11 months out I’ve noticed that I can only book 7 days from that point. I will be requiring 20 or 21 days though so how do I go about doing this?


----------



## Disneykate605

Every few days or so you will need to log on to add a few more days to the end of your existing reservation until you have all the days you need.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Disneykate605 said:


> Every few days or so you will need to log on to add a few more days to the end of your existing reservation until you have all the days you need.



Wow, really? I’m not overly concerned because I’ll always be booking for September and I’m confident the room I want will always be available but theoretically you could book the first 7 days of a 21 day holiday but when you go to book the next few days the room you want isn’t available for those days. What would happen then? Book and alternative room and have to move mid holiday?


----------



## Suzabella

Waitlist or split stay?


----------



## crvetter

Iestyn5150 said:


> Wow, really? I’m not overly concerned because I’ll always be booking for September and I’m confident the room I want will always be available but theoretically you could book the first 7 days of a 21 day holiday but when you go to book the next few days the room you want isn’t available for those days. What would happen then? Book and alternative room and have to move mid holiday?


The odds of this happening are low and would only happen if rooms are removed from inventory for maintenance. Because there are the same number of available rooms each date as long as you add on your further days before you get to 11 months from your checkout no one can possibly join in on the room you are “reserved” because you still have it thus all future days are still open for that room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Wow, really? I’m not overly concerned because I’ll always be booking for September and I’m confident the room I want will always be available but theoretically you could book the first 7 days of a 21 day holiday but when you go to book the next few days the room you want isn’t available for those days. What would happen then? Book and alternative room and have to move mid holiday?



Once you have the room you have a lock on it as long as you stay ahead of the 11 month window to add on your dates.  A room being out of service for some reason might be the only thing that would block you adding on the dates.  It would be extremely unlikely to have an issue because of that.


----------



## Noah_t

ExcitableMouse said:


> Got it! 2nd try.
> 
> ExcitableMouse---$149-$47680-BLT-June-640/19, 320/20, 320/21-sent 5/24, passed 6/17


Sweet fellow BLT scorer! Are the Grand Villas tempting you now that your BLT point rich?


----------



## Iestyn5150

Thanks both. So my best bet is to book the initial 7 days and then book subsequent days on a daily basis thereafter until all days are secured? Is that right?


----------



## pangyal

Updated- will make the new thread a bit later today .


----------



## pangyal

New thread is ready 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3757557/


----------

